# ==> 189 EOI Invitations for May 2018 <==



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

This thread is for people who have already lodged an EOI for an 189 visa and hope to be invited in *May 2018*.

If you are waiting for state sponsorship, there are several other threads that will help you. Invitation rounds do not apply to state-sponsored visas.

Please make a note on these:

*STAY ON TOPIC*: There are other threads to help you complete your EOI, lodge your application after you've been invited, figure out which occupation you August want to nominate, etc. This is not the thread for those questions. Avoid cluttering it up with non-relevant questions.

*READ THE THREAD*: If you wonder when the next invitation round will be, chances are 20 people have already asked this question earlier in the thread. You don't need to be the 21st.

*PROVIDE INFORMATION*: Either create a signature with your EOI date, occupation and points, or make sure to include this information in your post. There are usually numerous follow-up posts asking these questions when posters don't already provide this information.

Please remember that there are a LOT of occupation codes, so including these details in your post or in your signature will help people give you appropriate answers. Useful details include:

_1. Your occupation code # and Occupation Name
2. Your EOI date of effect
3. Your total points
4. Onshore/offshore_

*Some useful links:*

189 visa criteria: Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)

SkillSelect page for invitation round dates and results, and occupation ceilings: SkillSelect

189 Invitation trend for pro-rata occupations: Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend

Good luck everyone!


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

*189 with PTE 10*

Hi. my total score is with PTE 10, do i really have chance for getting ITA even near future. or 
whether with PTE 20 only can have better chances for ITA.



BulletAK said:


> This thread is for people who have already lodged an EOI for an 189 visa and hope to be invited in *May 2018*.
> 
> If you are waiting for state sponsorship, there are several other threads that will help you. Invitation rounds do not apply to state-sponsored visas.
> 
> ...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Re-posting for newbies

As soon as we get invite the anxiousness changes to inquisitiveness on how to proceed further, 

Explaining here with some steps, *experts can add more *


*PRE-INVITE*

if you have submitted EOI and are very sure of receiving it in a week or a month then *Initiate PCC action for countries which take some time to process*. For Eg FBI PCC, as my friends say it takes around 10-12 weeks, so it is best to initiate the process at least a month before the date you are sure of getting an invite.

*INTERIM STAGE*

Between EOI submission and invite, think of how you are going to pay the visa fees, there are several ways to pay which is listed on *How to Pay*

However the best one I found with respect to Indian applicants is the TRAVEL CARD OR FOREX CARD - Single currency or multi currency, anyone will do

there are several banks which offer travel cards - ICICI, AXIS, HDFC, besides this some travel agents like cox and kings offer travel card. do some research over conversion rate(AUD TO INR) before buying a travel card and loading Australian $ into it. strike a deal at the optimum time. Having a bank account with these banks could help in getting travel card, as per my experience ICICI is the one which issues travel card easily without much of drama. 

*POST INVITE*

The status in skillselect will change to INVITED and a new button APPLY VISA will appear in the skill select page, clicking on that button will take you to immiaccount page where you need to create an account. Fill the 17 page form, most of data inside that is retrieved from EOI


*after receiving invite you have 60 days to submit visa application.
*
*Submitting a visa application* - it means creating an immiaccount, filling details of self and dependents in immiaccount and paying visa fees for self and dependents

*Migrating Dependents* - mention spouse, defacto partner and child here, it is economical and time saving to add spouse and children within your PR application instead of taking spouse visa or child visa for them at a later stage.

*adding parents as migrating dependents *is not possible after Nov 19, 2016 since the definition of MEMBER OF FAMILY UNIT has changed since that date. 

see link for details *https://www.border.gov.au/Migrationagents/Pages/member-of-family-unit.aspx*

*visa fees* is 3600 AUD for primary applicant, 1800 AUD for dependent applicant over 18 years age and 900 AUD for dependent applicants under 18 years age. along with this there will be some service tax charged while payment of visa fees, all total the service tax will be upto 100 AUD in case of Primary Applicant + spouse + child 1 + child 2

*:mmph:RELEVANT DOCUMENTS:mmph:*

Guiding line is that you need to submit all documents which are required to prove your claims made in EOI, a general list of documents is mentioned below, some specific documents may be required in special cases


*Document Naming Tips* _When naming your files to be attached to an online application only use numbers 0–9 and letters A–Z (upper and lower case), dashes '–' and underscores '_'. You must avoid using spaces ' ', periods '.', ampersand '&', hash '#', star '*', exclamation marks '!', quotations '' "" and any other character that is not a letter, a number, a dash or an underscore._

*Document Size* - less than 5 MB
*Number of Documents *- 60 per applicant i.e. 60 for you, 60 for spouse, 60 for child

More details on Attach documents to an online application

*Primary Applicant*

1. Passport - first and last page color scan
2. English Test Report - In case of PTE, the report card need to be sent to DIBP via pearson account
3. Birth Certificate - some applicants(mostly Indian) give matriculation certificate as proof of DOB
4. Qualifying Degree - Marksheets, Transcript & Degree certificate
5. Roles and responsibilities Letter - for all companies for which you are claiming experience points, if the rnr letter is from HR then it is the best case 
11 Salary Slip - for all companies for which you are claiming experience points, one per quarter or six months is sufficient in addition
12 Skill assessment letter from competent Australian authority
13 Tax documents - for indian employment give ITR V or FORM 16 or FORM 26AS
14 Photo - passport size
15 Marriage Certificate(if married)
16 PCC - from all countries where you have stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years
17 Form 80
18 Form 1221
19 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory

*Additional Applicant over 18*

1 Passport - first and last page color scan
2 Birth Certificate
4 Education documents
5 6 Proof of functional english - letter from college
7 PCC - from all countries where this person have stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years
8 Form 80
9 Form 1221
10 Photo - passport size
11 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory

In case of de-facto relation provide evidence of relationship for at least past 12 months since day of invitation. Evidence can be joint bank account statements, billing accounts in joint names, and other evidence of cohabitation like rent/lease agreement in joint name 

*:baby::baby:Additional Applicant under 18:baby::baby:*
1 Passport - first and last page color scan
2 Birth Certificate 
3 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory
4 Photo - passport size

*Documents for NOT RELEVANT Experience* - In principle *it is not required* to provide any document for which we havent claimed any points, however in my personal opinion if there is some employment which is not relevant then mention it in form 80 and provide some basic document for this like a joining letter, discharge letter. I will like to say it once more that it is not mandatory

*PCC - Police clearance certificate *

*Indian PCC* - if you are in India, you need to create an account on PSK(passport seva kendra) website and apply for PCC from there, 

if current address is different from passport address then you need to have a proof for current address, the list of documents are mentioned on PSK document advisor, however a photo passbook in a nationalised bank serves the best address proof.

if you are outside India, then you need to do it through Indian Embassy/High Commission in that country, alternatively there are some agencies like VFS global who help in getting pcc, their service is paid as far as i know

*USA PCC* - this thread is a good guide for USA PCC http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/76939-usa-police-clearance-certificate.html

*Singapore PCC or COC* - to be applied as Certificate of clearance on E-Services, some discussion on SG PCC on http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...6-singapore-police-clearance-certificate.html

on the similar lines, PCC from various countries can be done either online or through their embassy in your country

*Medicals AFTER visa Lodge*- Generate HAP ID letter from immiaccount

VIEW HEALTH ASSESSMENT - ORGANIZE HEALTH EXAMINATION - PRINT REFERRAL LETTER -- this referral letter has the HAP ID for you, in similar way generate HAP ID letter for all the applicants within your visa application.

contact the nearest panel physician and book an appointment for medicals, many offer online booking for visa health check, check their websites once. visit the panel physician on day of appointment with passport, HAP ID letter and one photograph, gt through with medicals

tests done for visa health check --- blood test, urine test, chest X ray, general examination by Doctor, they do some additional test in case of any adverse findings

list of panel physician authorised by DIBP = *https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/immigration-panel-physicians*


*Medicals BEFORE Visa Lodge* Some people prefer to do medicals before visa lodge, I think they are skeptical about health check and do it prior to visa lodge, however many persons i know have done it after visa lodge. At the end it is applicant's choice when to do medicals - before or after

My health declarations MY HEALTH DECLARATIONS is the pathway to do medicals before visa lodge, In this we create an immiaccount, fill details of applicants who will apply visa *in future*, generate HAP ID for them and get through with visa health check as mentioned above. while lodging visa application we can use teh same immiaccount or create a new one and enter these HAP IDs and the health check data is synced accordingly. 


*DO NOT WAIT FOR CASE OFFICER TO ASK FOR PCC/MEDICALS, Initiate action by yourself at right time*

After all this, forget that you lodged a visa application and pick up a hobby, target to achieve something awesome:rockon::rockon: by the time you get VISA...

GOOD LUCK


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Dillu85 said:


> Hi. my total score is with PTE 10, do i really have chance for getting ITA even near future. or
> whether with PTE 20 only can have better chances for ITA.


Your occupation isn't Pro-Rata so I believe you have a good chance of getting an invite with 70 points.

Best of luck.


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

As per Iscah non pro has moved for only 1 day. Is it really true? Seems like so many 75 now. 😞


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

70 points doe 6/6/18
233512..

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

261311 75 20.03.2018


----------



## hakim92 (Jan 3, 2018)

Occupation code : *263111* (_Comp Network Professionals_)
Age: 30
English: 10
Qualifications: 15
PY: 5
Onshore XP: 5
Living in AU : 5 
Total Points : *70* (189)
*75* (190)
Offshore (After living in AU for 8.5 yrs and forced to leave)


----------



## hakim92 (Jan 3, 2018)

Doe : 8/11/2017


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Many thanks. you gave me good hope.



BulletAK said:


> Your occupation isn't Pro-Rata so I believe you have a good chance of getting an invite with 70 points.
> 
> Best of luck.


----------



## mmmukul (Apr 6, 2018)

*Invite?*

Sub Class - 189
Occupation - 261313
Points - 75
DOE - 18/03/2018

Last round they moved till 15th(unofficial data)..Really Hope and pray they move upto at least 5 days.


----------



## mmmukul (Apr 6, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> 261311 75 20.03.2018


Hey man..how do I proceed about getting medicals done? 
my wife also have to get the medicals done?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

mmmukul said:


> Hey man..how do I proceed about getting medicals done?
> my wife also have to get the medicals done?


Generate HAP ID yourself. Take the print out of it and go to authorized hospitals in your area.

In Chennai it was Apollo and it was easy to find out for me. I went with the HAP ID generated form print out. They will automatically update the details in the account.

I paid 6500 as fees


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

at which stage we can work on doing medical and pcc, also what is the validity.


what is HAP ID meanwhile, 



kbjan26 said:


> Generate HAP ID yourself. Take the print out of it and go to authorized hospitals in your area.
> 
> In Chennai it was Apollo and it was easy to find out for me. I went with the HAP ID generated form print out. They will automatically update the details in the account.
> 
> I paid 6500 as fees


----------



## coolguyz (Feb 22, 2018)

Will I get invite till June with below details?

1. 261313 -software engineer
2. 04-08-2017
3. 65(189) - 70(190)
4. Onshore

Regards,

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Dillu85 said:


> at which stage we can work on doing medical and pcc, also what is the validity.
> 
> 
> what is HAP ID meanwhile,



It is always suggested to do after getting final invite but you can do it any time and validity is 1 year. If yo do it earlier then you will loose some days between your grant and IED (Initial Entry date which is Medical/PCC date which ever is earlier +1 year).

HAP (Health Assessment Portal) :-https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/heal/hap


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

coolguyz said:


> Will I get invite till June with below details?
> 
> 1. 261313 -software engineer
> 2. 04-08-2017
> ...




No chance for 189 with 65 points before June. there is long queue of 75 and 70 pointers.


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

*Waiting on non pro-rata*

Still waiting here with a 70pts for 189 in Chem Eng 233111. The whole process for non-pro seems to be really slow. Is there any place where there is a breakdown on how they invite interested candidates? My visa ends next month and my DOE is 12th April because of the point upgrade.


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

SunV said:


> It is always suggested to do after getting final invite but you can do it any time and validity is 1 year. If yo do it earlier then you will loose some days between your grant and IED (Initial Entry date which is Medical/PCC date which ever is earlier +1 year).
> 
> 
> 
> HAP (Health Assessment Portal) :-https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/heal/hap




Many thanks for your reply and advise


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MdAamerHasan (Mar 15, 2018)

hakim92 said:


> Occupation code : *263111* (_Comp Network Professionals_)
> Age: 30
> English: 10
> Qualifications: 15
> ...


You will get it very soon but I suggest you to go for 79plus in each module of pte as Nsw invited applicants with superior english in recent days with over all 75 points in EOI.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Hey experts, could use some help with a query!

I finished my degree last year and was assessed under 233513 Production or plant engineer by Engineers Australia.

As it's an Australian degree I didn't have to do the competency report and was only asked for my graduation certificate for assessment.

Now in July this year, I will be finishing 1 year work experience in the field of my studies.

Can someone here please tell me what do I need to do to get my experience assessed?

Also my degree is Instrumentation engg but my experience also leans towards electrical engg as well.
Do you guys know if I can get the whole assessment done as electrical engineer?

Will appreciate any input as I am really confused.


----------



## Ghmustafa (Mar 4, 2018)

Any chance for chemical engineers ANZCO233111, till June or July with 65 points, as I will lose 10 points of age after that.


----------



## akhaliac (Apr 18, 2018)

EOI submitted on April 17, 2018 with 70 for 189 and 75 for 190 for 261313. Any chances of getting invited by June?
Iscah estimates looks discouraging 😓


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Ghmustafa said:


> Any chance for chemical engineers ANZCO233111, till June or July with 65 points, as I will lose 10 points of age after that.




Unfortunately no chance. The cutoff remains at 70 points with EOI in Nov 2017. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

akhaliac said:


> EOI submitted on April 17, 2018 with 70 for 189 and 75 for 190 for 261313. Any chances of getting invited by June?
> Iscah estimates looks discouraging 😓




Unfortunately its impossible to get 189 with 70 points for your occupation. You do have a chance with 190 either NSW or VIC but it might take few weeks or even months depending on your points breakdown.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akhaliac (Apr 18, 2018)

Thanks for your response.
My points breakdown is as below :
Age - 30
Education - 15
PTE-A - 20
Experience - 5


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

Are there any expected changes in points-system in July?

Given the likeliness of a slash in immigration numbers, how many invites per month are expected after July?

_________________
Occupation: 233512
(Mechanical Engineer)
Age: 30
Education: 15
Experience: 5
PTE : 20
Total : *70*
DOE: 10/02/2018


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

4 rounds remaining in this FY. All the best to eligible candidates !


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

imprincek said:


> Are there any expected changes in points-system in July?
> 
> Given the likeliness of a slash in immigration numbers, how many invites per month are expected after July?
> 
> ...




Noone can answer this question. It’s a new financial year. They might make some changes, but we can only wait and see.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

imprincek said:


> Are there any expected changes in points-system in July?
> 
> Given the likeliness of a slash in immigration numbers, how many invites per month are expected after July?
> 
> ...


hello imprincek..
have you applied for 190; NSW or vic??

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

mjke1337 said:


> 4 rounds remaining in this FY. All the best to eligible candidates !


Yup good luck to all.


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

akhaliac said:


> Thanks for your response.
> My points breakdown is as below :
> Age - 30
> Education - 15
> ...


Hi,
Since your English score is 20, which means IELTS at 8.5 or 9, I feel there is a chance of NSW invite in the near future, that too only if they don't cut down the number of invites and only if the frequency of invites go up. However, myimmitracker shows the last person invited with a similiar score for 261313, was on 5th March. After that till date no records of an invite for 70. Also if the no. of invitations go down in the new visa year from July, nothing is predictable.


----------



## akhaliac (Apr 18, 2018)

Thanks for your response. Hoping for the best 🙂


----------



## Spiralrock (Apr 22, 2018)

*189 visa software engineer*

30 age
20 english
15 education
10 exp
Total 75
Software engineer 
Doe 9/4/18

Can i expect invite in next round?


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

sultan_azam said:


> Re-posting for newbies
> 
> *INTERIM STAGE*
> 
> ...


Can you please tell me why these are the best way of paying 3600 Visa Fee? Can't I use my Credit Card if I have enough limit?

Also my sister lives in Australia, can I ask my brother-in-law to pay my Visa fee with his card to save conversion charges? Will the name difference on card and immi account matter in this case? If he can pay my Visa fee, how much will I save? 1% (1800 Rs)?

Thanks,
Vinay.


----------



## ani486 (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi,

My age is *32 years and 3 months*. How many points will I get for Age? I am confused with whether I will get 25 points or 30 points because

25 to 32 years (inclusive) has 30 points whereas 33 to 39 years (inclusive) has 25 points. 

So my age will be considered in which bracket?

Please reply if anyone has the correct information.

Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Vin100 said:


> Can you please tell me why these are the best way of paying 3600 Visa Fee? Can't I use my Credit Card if I have enough limit?
> 
> Also my sister lives in Australia, can I ask my brother-in-law to pay my Visa fee with his card to save conversion charges? Will the name difference on card and immi account matter in this case? If he can pay my Visa fee, how much will I save? 1% (1800 Rs)?
> 
> ...


Yeah, your relative or brother in law can pay for your visa fee with their card, the cost saving could be to the tune of 5500-7000 inr on 3600 aud payment.

For detailed calculation, refer Google rate, bank's conversion rate and miscellaneous charges, 
Or Google rate and banks loading rate on travel cards

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ani486 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My age is *32 years and 3 months*. How many points will I get for Age? I am confused with whether I will get 25 points or 30 points because
> 
> ...


You will get 30 points untill you touch 33 years mark i.e. 32 years 11 months and 29 days , hope you understand

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

sultan_azam said:


> Yeah, your relative or brother in law can pay for your visa fee with their card, the cost saving could be to the tune of 5500-7000 inr on 3600 aud payment, this is on a lower side, actual savings could be more than this,
> 
> 
> For detailed calculation, refer Google rate, bank's conversion rate and miscellaneous charges,
> ...


Wow! Thats a lot of savings. I will ask him to pay my fee then! Thanks! Hopefully will get my invite in June (261313 75pt -189 - 13th April EOI)


----------



## nimit.s (Mar 13, 2017)

Spiralrock said:


> Total 75
> Software engineer
> Doe 9/4/18
> 
> Can i expect invite in next round?


You should get an invite within next 2 rounds.
Best of luck..!!


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

Chance in June rounds, or can extend. I am in almost same boat, EoI two days behind you.

Last round was worst for 2613XX, EoI cut-off movement was not even full three days, just moved from 13th Mar to 15th Mar. Just prior to that, in previous rounds the movement was 7-10 days. 



Spiralrock said:


> 30 age
> 20 english
> 15 education
> 10 exp
> ...


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

I wish I started applying a month before! Would have saved so much time.


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi, I think you will not get the invite before the June 1st round since the invitation gap for 2613 group 75 point holders is nothing less than 45-50 days. However, if the invitation numbers go up in the May rounds, you will surely get it on the May First round.
(I’ve the same points for the same code as yours with DOE as 18 March and still waiting for the invite!)
Best wishes.



Spiralrock said:


> 30 age
> 20 english
> 15 education
> 10 exp
> ...


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Vin100 said:


> I wish I started applying a month before! Would have saved so much time.


These days every single day makes difference. It's quite annoying but that's the fact. Good luck for your invite


----------



## kingkotb (Apr 20, 2018)

Occupation: 233513 Production or Plant Engineer.
Age:30
Edu.:15
English:10
Exp. :10
EOI DOE: 18/4/2018. (65 points for 189 - 65+5 ss for 190 NSW).

Do I have any chance to be invited anytime soon?!, I don't see many people have the same occupation code....your answer is highly appreciated


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

kingkotb said:


> Occupation: 233513 Production or Plant Engineer.
> Age:30
> Edu.:15
> English:10
> ...


These days they are not inviting people with 65 in 189 for both pro rata and non pro rata. But people from your occupation should be able to give a better picture w.r.t backlogs


----------



## kingkotb (Apr 20, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> These days they are not inviting people with 65 in 189 for both pro rata and non pro rata. But people from your occupation should be able to give a better picture w.r.t backlogs


Thanks a lot. these days, people under this occupation code are invited for 189 at 70 points. But i am hopeful as the current rounds are limited to 300 in total. Starting from July the invitations quantity might increase just like the last year which may make 65 points are enough for 189.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

imprincek said:


> Are there any expected changes in points-system in July?
> 
> Given the likeliness of a slash in immigration numbers, how many invites per month are expected after July?


My personal guesstimate is that it will remain exactly the same (around 300 invites per round) for an indefinite amount of time.


----------



## jinahadam (Apr 21, 2018)

Official Skillselect numbers for April 4th still not released on DHA website. I understand there was a round on the 18th. Is that normal for the website not to be updated? or is this a sign that more bad news is brewing


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> My personal guesstimate is that it will remain exactly the same (around 300 invites per round) for an indefinite amount of time.




Looking at current political movement in Australia at the moment, I’m afraid your guess might come true 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Friends my immigration MARA agent has filed eoi for 189 and 190(nsw).
When I asked him to apply for 190(vic) he said it is on chargeable basis. I know I can myself create login n apply in skillselct , when I claimed this to him that it is free of charge to apply, I will do on my own. He said it’s ok, but further process will not be dealt by him. Can you please help me friends. Whether I need to go with him. He is charging 500aud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

sharv said:


> hello imprincek..
> have you applied for 190; NSW or vic??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Yes, I've applied for NSW with 70+5 points. DOE: 10.02.2018
But they are not inviting any mechanical engineers as of now.

VIC requires a 5yr work experience to apply for 190.
I'll be eligible in December for VIC.


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

rocktopus said:


> My personal guesstimate is that it will remain exactly the same (around 300 invites per round) for an indefinite amount of time.


That would mean only 7200 skilled independent invites per year against a ceiling of 34000 (44000 - 10000 NZ citizens). Seems unlikely to me.

Anyways, fingers crossed.


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

jinahadam said:


> Official Skillselect numbers for April 4th still not released on DHA website. I understand there was a round on the 18th. Is that normal for the website not to be updated? or is this a sign that more bad news is brewing


That's quite normal these days. You will get used to it soon..


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> These days every single day makes difference. It's quite annoying but that's the fact. Good luck for your invite


Thanks!

Guys, one quick question. I have applied for EOI for 189 and 190 VIC. If I have to apply for 190 NSW now, do I have to create a separate login and separate EOI?

Will creating this new 189/190 NSW reset my existing 189 EOI date?

Thanks,
Vinay.


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

Dillu85 said:


> Friends my immigration MARA agent has filed eoi for 189 and 190(nsw).
> When I asked him to apply for 190(vic) he said it is on chargeable basis. I know I can myself create login n apply in skillselct , when I claimed this to him that it is free of charge to apply, I will do on my own. He said it’s ok, but further process will not be dealt by him. Can you please help me friends. Whether I need to go with him. He is charging 500aud.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My consultancy is not charging anything extra for this.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Vin100 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Guys, one quick question. I have applied for EOI for 189 and 190 VIC. If I have to apply for 190 NSW now, do I have to create a separate login and separate EOI?
> 
> ...


You can create a separate EOI. Updating existing EOI will not push your date back but why to play with this one?
I will suggest to create a New EOI for NSW..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Dillu85 said:


> Friends my immigration MARA agent has filed eoi for 189 and 190(nsw).
> When I asked him to apply for 190(vic) he said it is on chargeable basis. I know I can myself create login n apply in skillselct , when I claimed this to him that it is free of charge to apply, I will do on my own. He said it’s ok, but further process will not be dealt by him. Can you please help me friends. Whether I need to go with him. He is charging 500aud.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a separate process for Vic after you receive invite where you have to create a new account on their website, etc.. 
Many agents do not ask for separate fees but if he asks, you will have to pay him or go solo and apply on your own which will be free. See what best suits you.

Agents usually give option to apply one state free of charge. For subsequent interests, you may have to shell out some money. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

rahulpop1 said:


> You can create a separate EOI. Updating existing EOI will not push your date back but why to play with this one?
> I will suggest to create a New EOI for NSW..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


It will be separate only! Thanks for the answer


----------



## Outermost87 (Apr 23, 2018)

Hello guys! :yo:

Please I need some advise.. Here below my stats:

ANZESCO CODE: 263111
AGE: 30
STUDY: 20
PY: 5
PTE: 20
DOE: 13/04/18
Logged for the 189 visa.

TOTAL = 75

When do you think should I get invited?

Mi visa expires in few months, should I lodge an EOI for 190 as well?

Thank you so much!!


----------



## MdAamerHasan (Mar 15, 2018)

Outermost87 said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 current trend of 189 is for 75 points n 190 too but with superior english scores. U cn expect in may for both types.


----------



## rakheshrajan (Apr 21, 2018)

*190 - Applications*

Hi,

I am being told by my agent that NSW state sponsorship will take about 5-6 months based on the current trend for 75 points.

And as per him, for VIC they need an offer letter from any company else they will reject the application.

Is this true? Could you please suggest?

Regards,
Rakhesh Rajan


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

For those Accountants who wants to skip the 189 queue, here is your solution:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/798178-eoi-submitted-accountants-1527.html#post14340770


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

rakheshrajan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am being told by my agent that NSW state sponsorship will take about 5-6 months based on the current trend for 70 points.
> 
> ...


Your agent is S***t H**e .

NSW: maximum time is 12 weeks and outcome comes in 4-6 weeks in most of the cases and 100% within 12 weeks.

VIC: Maximum time is 12 weeks and outcome comes in 4-10 weeks in most of the cases and 100% within 12 weeks. If you have job offer from VIC you will get approval soon (haven't heard about rejection) and for this process is different i.e. you can directly apply to their website with or without creating EOI in skillselect. Without job offer rejection rate is approx 70% but 30% get approval ( I am one of those 30%).


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

SunV said:


> Your agent is S***t H**e .
> 
> NSW: maximum time is 12 weeks and outcome comes in 4-6 weeks in most of the cases and 100% within 12 weeks.
> 
> VIC: Maximum time is 12 weeks and outcome comes in 4-10 weeks in most of the cases and 100% within 12 weeks. If you have job offer from VIC you will get approval soon (haven't heard about rejection) and for this process is different i.e. you can directly apply to their website with or without creating EOI in skillselect. Without job offer rejection rate is approx 70% but 30% get approval ( I am one of those 30%).


Wow! You got ITA in just 6 days after EOI submission? That was fast. I have submitted on 13th of this month with 75+5, still no updates.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Vin100 said:


> Wow! You got ITA in just 6 days after EOI submission? That was fast. I have submitted on 13th of this month with 75+5, still no updates.


yes i got it in 6 days. My ANZSCO(261112) was in demand in Jan,Feb and Mar period both by VIC and NSW.

All other friends got approval from NSW and I got it from VIC.


----------



## alhuyam (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi All,
My code is 233923 (other engineering) pro rata..am waiting for visa 189 since 26 November with 70 points .
On 25 feb I submitted another EOI for 190 with 70+5 points and I selected all Australian areas.. Nothing Happened so far.
To get NSW nomination do I need to select only NSW in the EOI ? 
Question for experts: do I have a chance to get 189 invite in the next 2 rounds ?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Outermost87 said:


> Hello guys! :yo:
> 
> Please I need some advise.. Here below my stats:
> 
> ...


You should get invited within a month or 2.
Make sure you have all documents ready for complete application lodgement when you get invite, so you can submit it and hopefully get a bridging visa when your current visa expires.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

alhuyam said:


> Hi All,
> My code is 233923 (other engineering) pro rata..am waiting for visa 189 since 26 November with 70 points .
> On 25 feb I submitted another EOI for 190 with 70+5 points and I selected all Australian areas.. Nothing Happened so far.
> To get NSW nomination do I need to select only NSW in the EOI ?
> ...


Probably not so soon - but you should before end of FY.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

alhuyam said:


> Hi All,
> My code is 233923 (other engineering) pro rata..am waiting for visa 189 since 26 November with 70 points .
> On 25 feb I submitted another EOI for 190 with 70+5 points and I selected all Australian areas.. Nothing Happened so far.
> To get NSW nomination do I need to select only NSW in the EOI ?
> ...




From what I’ve learned in this forum, it is better to create separate EOIs each for state that you want to get nomination from.

However, you must check first to those states whether your occupation is wanted or in a skilled priority list.

NSW does not put 2339 in their priority list unfortunately.

With current trend for 189, only 75 pointers will get invited until the end of this FY.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

foxes said:


> From what I’ve learned in this forum, it is better to create separate EOIs each for state that you want to get nomination from.
> 
> However, you must check first to those states whether your occupation is wanted or in a skilled priority list.
> 
> ...


When you say "AT THE END OF THIS FY" how could you be so sure that everything will be back in track after FY. I've seen people saying that this rise in the invitation points has become a political issue and that's why DIBP doesn't even seem interested in updating April 2018 skillseleect invitation round. What is your take on that?

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

majjji said:


> When you say "AT THE END OF THIS FY" how could you be so sure that everything will be back in track after FY. I've seen people saying that this rise in the invitation points has become a political issue and that's why DIBP doesn't even seem interested in updating April 2018 skillseleect invitation round. What is your take on that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk




Did I say that everything will be back on track in the next FY?

I don’t know what is going to happen in the next FY so I don’t want to make any assumption beyond this financial year.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

SunV said:


> Your agent is S***t H**e .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Can you share the VIC web page pls.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

abhi.kunal said:


> Can you share the VIC web page pls.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/information/?a=17014

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi,

I've updated my EOI to change my nominated occupation. It says:
Initially Submitted On: 06.04.2018
Last Submitted On: 24.04.2018 
DOE: 06.04.2018 

DOE didn't change but does it mean last submitted date becomes the EOI now or do I get invitation based on my initial submit date ?

So my nomination is on 263111 computer network and systems engineer.
Do you think I'll be in next round or not ?


----------



## jinahadam (Apr 21, 2018)

kaanixir said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've updated my EOI to change my nominated occupation. It says:
> Initially Submitted On: 06.04.2018
> ...



you will get invitation based on your DOE, the date will only change if your total points change.


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

foxes said:


> Did I say that everything will be back on track in the next FY?
> 
> I don’t know what is going to happen in the next FY so I don’t want to make any assumption beyond this financial year.
> 
> ...


I see. By the way, the whole system looks very upsetting. DIBP must at least update the invitation rounds to give a glimpse to all the aspirants of what to expect next. :depressed:

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

Can 263111 with 06.04.2018 DOE expect to be invited on 02.05.2018, the next invitation round ?


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

foxes said:


> However, you must check first to those states whether your occupation is wanted or in a skilled priority list.


Can you please give me the link where I can check this? Is there any way 261313 will get nominations from Queensland? 

Thanks,
Vinay.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for May 2018 &lt;==*



Vin100 said:


> Can you please give me the link where I can check this? Is there any way 261313 will get nominations from Queensland?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can google it: “Queensland State Nomination” etc. It’s not difficult to find such information, particularly if you are a software engineer.

Each state maintains their own website in which you can get information about their skilled nomination program.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

My opinion is that next fy might be less number of occupations with a large number of invitations.


----------



## sa671 (Aug 22, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> This thread is for people who have already lodged an EOI for an 189 visa and hope to be invited in *May 2018*.
> 
> If you are waiting for state sponsorship, there are several other threads that will help you. Invitation rounds do not apply to state-sponsored visas.
> 
> ...


My Friend,

Appreciate the analysis you have done on behalf of DIBP. But, understand one thing. No one knows what is happening inside DIBP or what sort of discussion is cooking inside DIBP. 

You mentioned about pro-rata in one the following link that Occupation Ceiling / 24 = no of invitation per invitation round. You know, last year total invitation counts were 34000 and this year, the figures have only reached to 13000 and we are sitting on 10th month.


No one actually knows that they will get invitations or not.

TIA


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

sa671 said:


> My Friend,
> 
> Appreciate the analysis you have done on behalf of DIBP. But, understand one thing. No one knows what is happening inside DIBP or what sort of discussion is cooking inside DIBP.
> 
> ...


I know my friend, but this doesn't apply to all the occupations. It's just a general idea presented for an unknown person to understand what pro-rata is. I have already written that it can differ. It meant just to help people understand the process.

Thanks.


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

foxes said:


> You can google it: “Queensland State Nomination” etc. It’s not difficult to find such information, particularly if you are a software engineer.
> 
> Each state maintains their own website in which you can get information about their skilled nomination program.
> 
> ...


Already found it buddy! Just was lazy enough to do it myself if someone already had the link!


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi, my spouse's first cousin is living in melbourne and I submitted a 489 family sponsorship EOI in November 2017 with 75 points? My Occupation is ICT security, can someone please let me know when I can get an invitation?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Vin100 said:


> Already found it buddy! Just was lazy enough to do it myself if someone already had the link!




I knew it! I like to give the pole rather than the fish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Vin100 said:


> Can you please give me the link where I can check this? Is there any way 261313 will get nominations from Queensland?
> 
> Thanks,
> Vinay.


Please find below consolidated list of state requirements for 190 ( all are official government websites). Go through each one thoroughly and check if you are eligible for the state nomination with your ANZSCO code. mandatory documents/eligibility criteria are defined clearly on websites.

NSW https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live...-migration-190

Queensland https://migration.qld.gov.au/skilled...ng-queensland/

SA Skilled migrants

Tasmania https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/ski...nominated_visa

Victoria https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/m...a-subclass-190

NT http://www.australiasnorthernterrito...ominated-visas

WA http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/servi...ate-nomination


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

foxes said:


> I knew it! I like to give the pole rather than the fish
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I provided him Fish now its his turn to eat it or through it back.


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

LOL, you guys are funny. They dont have software in Queensland. Just wanted to check as my sister stays there (now a citizen). VIC or NSW is my only chance. Hope I get an 189 invite atleast by May or June. Else will go with whichever state gives me an invite. Feeling restless after waiting for H1B results for an entire year and getting denial notice.


----------



## YoungAmaru (Apr 20, 2018)

Occupation code 321111 Automotive Electrician
Points total 65.


I noticed the ceiling for my occupation is 1000 bt as of last round 0 invites had been issued. Could it be there are no qualifying applicants or they are simply not inviting for my occupation. Worried i might miss out on next round again


----------



## chemehra (Apr 24, 2018)

Hi Friends,

I have DOE as 22 April 2018...have applied for 189 (70 points) and 190 for both NSW and VIC with 70 points + 5 SS...with superior English, 3+ yrs work ex for ICT Systems Analyst 261112...is there any chance of getting a pre invite for 190 or and invite for NSW 190/189 before July? The issue being my age crosses 32 yrs in August and would bring down 5 points...need your comments/advise based on experiences here about invite...please help..and advise


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

chemehra said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have DOE as 22 April 2018...have applied for 189 (70 points) and 190 for both NSW and VIC with 70 points + 5 SS...with superior English, 3+ yrs work ex for ICT Systems Analyst 261112...is there any chance of getting a pre invite for 190 or and invite for NSW 190/189 before July? The issue being my age crosses 32 yrs in August and would bring down 5 points...need your comments/advise based on experiences here about invite...please help..and advise


There was a huge demand for 261112 during Jan,Feb and Mar and 90% of the candidates (with 70+5 points) got 190 invite in 1-2 weeks from NSW and VIC after getting their pre-invite/ITA. but it went suddenly down in April. 

Frankly with 75 points and 261112 Chances are very high still you cant predict demand by States.

Best of luck.


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

I don't see this thread progressing.. have you guys started any new thread. Pls share the link/name.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

abhi.kunal said:


> I don't see this thread progressing.. have you guys started any new thread. Pls share the link/name.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Lol !!There is nothing new to be discussed at the moment bro!! Neither DIBP is updating the previous rounds, nor they are updating for the coming rounds. They are being careless than ever and we are out of the topic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi guys,

263111 computer networks and systems engineer
DOE 06.04.2018
75 pts

Last person invited on tracker is 05.04.2018, does that mean I might get invited on 2 May round next week ? ??


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

https://www.radionz.co.nz/news/national/355131/tweak-to-australia-s-immigration-policy-sees-less-overseas-asians

10,000 quota for kiwis from next year


----------



## Vat (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi, I am chemical engineers (233111) and I have submitted the EOI on 8th April 2018. Any idea when can I expect the invitation? I am claiming 65 points.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Vat said:


> Hi, I am chemical engineers (233111) and I have submitted the EOI on 8th April 2018. Any idea when can I expect the invitation? I am claiming 65 points.




If current trend continues, you will not get an invite within this financial year. We can’t predict what is gonna happen in the next FY as there might be some changes imposed to the visa system by Aus gov.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

It was again confirmed that due to political changes current trend is here to stay. So youll probably never ever get an invite


----------



## nehabhardwaj84 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi All,

My DOE is 11.04.2018 for Software Engineer (261313). I have applied for 189 with 75 points. Any ideas when can I expect the invite?

Thanks,
Neha


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

nehabhardwaj84 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My DOE is 11.04.2018 for Software Engineer (261313). I have applied for 189 with 75 points. Any ideas when can I expect the invite?
> 
> ...


Hi,

If the current trend continues and cutoff day moves 2 days at a time you can expect your invitation in at least 20 rounds so.. after 10 months. 

Some time in 2019. January next year I reckon


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

Mate. Say something. Sh1t I think he just jumped out of the closest window lol


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

kaanixir said:


> It was again confirmed that due to political changes current trend is here to stay. So youll probably never ever get an invite


who confirmed it mate ?

Share the source details plz.


----------



## mmmukul (Apr 6, 2018)

What does it mean when they say, "EOI with incomplete information will be removed from the Skill Select?" How we get to know that?


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

261111 (ICT BA)
EOI Lodged: 26-Apr
189 - 75 points
190 NSW - 80 points

What are my chances for May'18 rounds of invitation?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Hazzz said:


> 261111 (ICT BA)
> EOI Lodged: 26-Apr
> 189 - 75 points
> 190 NSW - 80 points
> ...


75 points 26111* FEB backlog is still not cleared. Don't expect in June too.

Harsh reality.


----------



## tusharjain279 (Mar 19, 2018)

Occupation Code: 263311 (Telecommunications Engineer)

EOI date of effect: 20/02/2018

Total Points: 70 (189) 
[Age-30, PTE-20, Bachelor of Engineer assessment-15, Australian study of Masters-5 ]

Offshore (After living in AU for 2 yrs, unfortunately had to come back)

Any idea when can I expect an invite?


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

SunV said:


> 75 points 26111* FEB backlog is still not cleared. Don't expect in June too.
> 
> Harsh reality.


Hi, how do you know if an ANZSCO position is cleared or not? Is there a website to track those perhaps?


----------



## anurag_aus (Feb 21, 2017)

261313 (Software Engineer)
EOI Lodged: 25-Apr
189 - 75 points

What are my chances for May'18 rounds of invitation?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

hoandang said:


> Hi, how do you know if an ANZSCO position is cleared or not? Is there a website to track those perhaps?



Official (till 21-Mar-2018 round) : https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/21-march-2018-invitation-round.aspx

unofficial : https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189

As per immigration tracker last person was invited with 75 (26111*) points was of 13-Feb-2018 DOE.

calculate your chances with this.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

anurag_aus said:


> 261313 (Software Engineer)
> EOI Lodged: 25-Apr
> 189 - 75 points
> 
> What are my chances for May'18 rounds of invitation?


No one can tell you the exact month. But yes everyone agrees that you wont get it in MAY-2018 rounds if this 300 invite round continues. 

If you analyze last round (18-APR-2018) trend, which is just 3-4 days movement for 2613* then 7-8 months.


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

anurag_aus said:


> 261313 (Software Engineer)
> EOI Lodged: 25-Apr
> 189 - 75 points
> What are my chances for May'18 rounds of invitation?


300 will increase eventually if not in this FY , it will increase in July.
let's say 300 continues, it will be 15600 primary applicants for this year.
Then if we divide this number by 24 , every round would be 650 for next year.
About 150 for category 2613* every round.
the chance that you get it in July is high.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

imprincek said:


> who confirmed it mate ?
> 
> 
> 
> Share the source details plz.




If you follow Australian news, you will understand that there have been movements to slash down the immigration number as stated by some Australian parliament members. This bill is not passed yet but we have already seen the significant cut to the invitation numbers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

The week is going to get over. Not sure if there is going to be an invite round next week. How much are they going? Tick tick tick


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

I have a feeling that there will be 400+ invites issued during first week of May. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

Hazzz said:


> I have a feeling that there will be 400+ invites issued during first week of May.


Basically they need to invite many more.
34000 places left after NZ numbers deduction.
average case is 1.4 people. so
34000 / 1.4 = 24200 primary applicants
by end of April only 14400 invited.
This means about 10000 in 4 rounds.
I think everyone agrees they are not going to invite that many.
but yes since accountants got back in the game. They might increase it little bit which has no significant effect on other categories.


----------



## RPK_AUS (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. I am with 70 points for 189 and 75 points for NSW 190. Job category is 261313. DOE 27-Apr-2018. Any idea when can I expect invitation in any subclass category?

Thanks,
RPK
Age - 30
Education - 15
Experience - 10
PTE - 10
Partner point - 5


----------



## tusharjain279 (Mar 19, 2018)

*When can I expect the invite?*

Occupation Code: 263311 (Telecommunications Engineer)

EOI date of effect: 20/02/2018

Total Points: 70 (189) 
[Age-30, PTE-20, Qualification-15, Australian study requirement-5 ]

Offshore (After living in AU for 2 yrs, unfortunately had to come back)

Any suggestion what expectation should be?


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

RPK_AUS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I am with 70 points for 189 and 75 points for NSW 190. Job category is 261313. DOE 27-Apr-2018. Any idea when can I expect invitation in any subclass category?
> 
> ...


For 189 with 70 points you're looking at 5-6 months for invite under current trends.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

RPK_AUS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I am with 70 points for 189 and 75 points for NSW 190. Job category is 261313. DOE 27-Apr-2018. Any idea when can I expect invitation in any subclass category?
> 
> ...


I would suggest to apply for Vic as well along with NSW. NSW "mostly" invite people with 20 marks in PTE/IELTS.

Try to improve English score.
189 scenario is not looking good for you at the moment with 70 points for ANZSCO 261313.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

foxes said:


> If you follow Australian news, you will understand that there have been movements to slash down the immigration number as stated by some Australian parliament members. This bill is not passed yet but we have already seen the significant cut to the invitation numbers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Acc to the news sources, they are planning to reduce the total immigration ceiling from 190k to 170k.

Calculating proportionally, the skilled independent ceiling will be reduced from 44k to 39k.

Let's say they will only invite 30k. (they invited 32k in 2016-17)

Out of those 30k, 10k invites will go to the Kiwis.

Still, 20k invites are left to be sent.

That's ~800 invites per round.


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

imprincek said:


> Acc to the news sources, they are planning to reduce the total immigration ceiling from 190k to 170k.
> 
> Calculating proportionally, the skilled independent ceiling will be reduced from 44k to 39k.
> 
> ...


Those are very optimistic estimates. Although I wish - I don't think we ll ever see 500+ until July.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mmmukul (Apr 6, 2018)

Hey man..

Today(27/04/2018) I've applied for Victoria with (75+5) for ANZCO 261313 in a separate EOI.

Would this affect my initial EOI in any way where I've applied for 189 and 190(NSW)?

Thanks


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

Hazzz said:


> Those are very optimistic estimates. Although I wish - I don't think we ll ever see 500+ until July.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Yes, I'm talking abt next FY only.


----------



## HellBorne (Apr 27, 2018)

*Dilemma of skilled immigration as Accountant 2211***

Hi,

Thanks to everyone for having a useful forum. Newbie here and my first post relates to age old 'chicken or egg' argument.

*It starts...*
Management Accountant aged 37 years with 10+ years experience having B. Com (aka Associate Degree, 2 years) with CMA and CISA qualifications from IMA and ISACA (USA).

Got full membership of IPA Australia at MIPA level and as they are also legislative body for skills assessment besides CAANZ and CPA-Australia, so to my ignorance, thought it will be good to have their badge but now it seems it is money wasted.

*PTE-A score*
Overall 81 with L-74; R-88; Speaking-79; Writing-88. It was all happiness about getting 20 points for 'superior English' until I found that it requires 79 points across all skills so suddenly, my English becomes sub-par as 'Proficient' entitled for 10 points only. This means I need to decide about investing more time and money to get 79 throughout. But...

*It continues...*
I studied pattern of past ITAs to Accountants 2211* and score is as follows:

Round Date	Cut-off Points
03/21/18	n/a (No ITA)
02/07/18	n/a (No ITA)
02/21/18	n/a (No ITA)
02/07/18	n/a (No ITA)
02/21/18	n/a (No ITA)
02/07/18	n/a (No ITA)
01/18/18	n/a (No ITA)
01/03/18	n/a (No ITA)
12/20/17	80
12/06/17	75
11/22/17	75
11/09/17	75
10/18/17	75
10/04/17	n/a (No ITA)
Sep-17 and earlier	75 or 70

It's obvious Australia does not want Accountants despite Management Accountants are in MTLSOL.

*My Catch 22*
Based on my age, etc. I only expect to reach 65 (189) + 5 (190) unless I upgrade my PTA-Score but even if I do that Accountants are seemingly not wanted so why should I waste my hard earned money on another round of PTE-A (to get +10) followed by overpriced qualification assessment and skills assessment (~USD 1,000-1,100).

Even after all the efforts, money spent, +10 after another PTE-A, I expect my EOI is likely to rot in a pool of applicants who are not being invited plus Internet is abundant about excess supply of Accountants in Australia (can't post links due to restrictions) hence the battle is uphill for us.

*Here is what I am thinking...*
I think instead of toiling my tail with PTE-A (which is not accepted by rest of world), I will take IELTS and depending on scores, I will apply for both Australian and Canadian immigration. However, until I found Accountant crises news in Australia, all of my friends told me that Canada is also oversupplied with Accountants.

*Need your advice...*
I will appreciate if:

* Accountants can share experience about EOIs and ITAs

* Should I retake PTE-A or go for IELTS (difficult but is accepted by Canadian immigration authorities so gives me two options) then join the rat-race

* Do nothing, just launch my EOI on as-is basis (65 points) and if destined (which I don't really believe in much), hope to get ITA.

Thanks for bearing with my TL; DR post.

*Post script...*
Why Australian authorities are acting as hypocrites? 

If they don't want Accountants (which is file) then take it out from all lists ending with SOL. Why they are giving us false hopes? It's simply ripping people off their money, making them labor countless hours of efforts to read/understand plethora of web pages?


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> The week is going to get over. Not sure if there is going to be an invite round next week. How much are they going? Tick tick tick


I wish and pray for the next invite to happen on 2nd May itself, instead of 9th May.


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

Absolute crap. I will miss my bridging visa and invitation by a second. As soon as the invite kicks in at 9 May is when my visa ends hahaha. Ill burn my car before I leave if that happens

Last year there was a few months with 5 wednesdays and one of them started from second wednesday. If it was only 2 months with 5 wednsdays then we already missed the first one this year and May might actually be when it happens... Shiiiit



edit: Checked it again and apparently almost ALL of the 5 wednesday months had the first round on second Wednesday. Goodbye cruel world.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

kaanixir said:


> Absolute crap. I will miss my bridging visa and invitation by a second. As soon as the invite kicks in at 9 May is when my visa ends hahaha. Ill burn my car before I leave if that happens
> 
> Last year there was a few months with 5 wednesdays and one of them started from second wednesday. If it was only 2 months with 5 wednsdays then we already missed the first one this year and May might actually be when it happens... Shiiiit


I wish you somehow get it sooner brother.
I know how much you hate Indians. I am an "Indian" and do not discriminate people based on their countries.



Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Soundmusic said:


> I wish and pray for the next invite to happen on 2nd May itself, instead of 9th May.


I think it will happen on 2nd and 16th.
Nothing on 30th May..

Just my feeling.. DHA is unpredictable.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

nah man why would I hate your country, my best friends are from your country, I love them all !!

but I really don't like how some countries make up the majority of the immigration and suddenly there's no diversity but australians, chinese and indians. I don't think anyone likes this mix, everyone would rather see less from last 2 and more girls coming from Norway or Russia or UK, Myanmar, US, Germany etc.... Hell, I even want to see burmese bandits instead of these 2


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

kaanixir said:


> Absolute crap. I will miss my bridging visa and invitation by a second. As soon as the invite kicks in at 9 May is when my visa ends hahaha. Ill burn my car before I leave if that happens
> 
> Last year there was a few months with 5 wednesdays and one of them started from second wednesday. If it was only 2 months with 5 wednsdays then we already missed the first one this year and May might actually be when it happens... Shiiiit
> 
> ...



Good that you have nailed it enough else most of us would be banging for coming Tuesday. Another fornight wait then.

Good luck with your application


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

kaanixir said:


> nah man why would I hate your country, my best friends are from your country, I love them all !!
> 
> but I really don't like how some countries make up the majority of the immigration and suddenly there's no diversity but australians, chinese and indians. I don't think anyone likes this mix, everyone would rather see less from last 2 and more girls coming from Norway or Russia or UK, Myanmar, US, Germany etc.... Hell, I even want to see burmese bandits instead of these 2




I agree bro. But in reality the population deficit life style economic stature do not drive people from Europe to migrate.

As far as among Asian countries India and China has hell lot of skilled population enough enough man power in the software Industry. That's why you see more of Indians and Chinese here


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

there is still hope though.

2 months from last year had 3 rounds on top of a few second wednesday months. It's like a horse race, we'll have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> I agree bro. But in reality the population deficit life style economic stature do not drive people from Europe to migrate.
> 
> As far as among Asian countries India and China has hell lot of skilled population enough enough man power in the software Industry. That's why you see more of Indians and Chinese here


Correct. That's why blaming just Indians or Chinese for immigration in huge numbers is not the solution. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

rahulpop1 said:


> Correct. That's why blaming just Indians or Chinese for immigration in huge numbers is not the solution.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Bud seeing your signature for the first time. We actually overlap in lap in terms of our struggle. I am lagging behind 75 exactly by a month when compared to you.

Hope I hope and I only hope for some turnaround.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> Bud seeing your signature for the first time. We actually overlap in lap in terms of our struggle. I am lagging behind 75 exactly by a month when compared to you.
> 
> Hope I hope and I only hope for some turnaround.


You should get it in next round Balaji.
Last round was a miserable one. Be hopeful for the next one. You're almost there. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> You should get it in next round Balaji.
> Last round was a miserable one. Be hopeful for the next one. You're almost there.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Yes, I too hope we are almost there.(DOE-18.03.18, 261313, 75 points).
April, the cruelest Month, is getting over and May is approaching. But Skillselect Dept. is still at 21st March !!


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Soundmusic said:


> Yes, I too hope we are almost there.(DOE-18.03.18, 261313, 75 points).
> April, the cruelest Month, is getting over and May is approaching. But Skillselect Dept. is still at 21st March !!


May be DHA need more skilled manpower.. 
Get ready and update your CVs guys.. lol.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

rahulpop1 said:


> May be DHA need more skilled manpower..
> Get ready and update your CVs guys.. lol..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Loll in case if I secure a job. I will do a production roll out increasing the capacity for each round to 3000. To counter what they have done to us so far


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> Loll in case if I secure a job. I will do a production roll out increasing the capacity for each round to 3000. To counter what they have done to us so far


Hahaha.. I'm sure you will. 
Peter Dutton will surely invite you for a drink then to mess with his plans..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## srandha1 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hi All,

i filled my eoi in jan18 with 75 points under 189 and 80 under 190.. what us the timeframe and when can i expect the invite.. any timeframe??

i also heard that invites are so till july?? what is the process??

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

srandha1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i filled my eoi in jan18 with 75 points under 189 and 80 under 190.. what us the timeframe and when can i expect the invite.. any timeframe??
> 
> ...


ANZSCO code?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mmmukul (Apr 6, 2018)

How do we know its on 9th May?


----------



## srandha1 (Apr 20, 2018)

221112


----------



## srandha1 (Apr 20, 2018)

221112


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

mmmukul said:


> How do we know its on 9th May?


The person from America came up with a study for months having 5 Wednesdays.


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

Zero invites for 2211 - Accountants in year 2018. Wait for new quota in July 2018.
Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia - 2211 - Accountants



srandha1 said:


> 221112


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

AsterixArmorica said:


> Zero invites for 2211 - Accountants in year 2018. Wait for new quota in July 2018.
> Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia - 2211 - Accountants


Nope last round saw accountants with 85 getting invited from China. Read the April thread and you will get info


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> The person from America came up with a study for months having 5 Wednesdays.


True, but not every time when there are 5 Wednesdays.
Certain months when there were only 4 Wednesdays also, the invitation rounds happened on the Second & Fourth Wednesdays.
Certain months 3 rounds happened in a month.
Hence, there is no specific pattern or order in place.


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

https://www.theguardian.com/austral...-to-australias-wealth-government-report-finds


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

imprincek said:


> Acc to the news sources, they are planning to reduce the total immigration ceiling from 190k to 170k.
> 
> Calculating proportionally, the skilled independent ceiling will be reduced from 44k to 39k.
> 
> ...





Hazzz said:


> Those are very optimistic estimates. Although I wish - I don't think we ll ever see 500+ until July.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



Yeah I agree those are very optimistic.
Also the ceilings don't mean much, they don't have to be reached.


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi members, what are chances of invitation in the next few rounds ? Other engg. Pro( enginerring technologist 233914), EOI of 7th nov2017 with 70 points. Thanks


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

Dineshpancholi said:


> Hi members, what are chances of invitation in the next few rounds ? Other engg. Pro( enginerring technologist 233914), EOI of 7th nov2017 with 70 points. Thanks


Not sure about your ANZSCO code. Do check the status of other applicants on immitracker.com. It will give you a rough indication on when to expect ITA.


----------



## Manman12 (Apr 29, 2018)

Hi guys.. What are the chances of me getting an invite for 189 in the next few rounds for Electrical Engineer(ANZCO 233311), EOI dated for 11th March 2018 with 70 points. 
Since its in the non pro-rata occupation list should i keep my hopes??
Thanks


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Manman12 said:


> Hi guys.. What are the chances of me getting an invite for 189 in the next few rounds for Electrical Engineer(ANZCO 233311), EOI dated for 11th March 2018 with 70 points.
> Since its in the non pro-rata occupation list should i keep my hopes??
> Thanks




Current waiting period for non pro rata 70 points is almost 4 months. So for the EOI submitted on March, you must wait till July and it can be affected by the movement on each round as well.
If DHA increases the quota for last 4 rounds or from July, you can get earlier. Have patience and keep following the movement on each round so that you can roughly predict your invitation date!!

Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

*Fingers crossed!!! Fingers crossed*

Last round of invite was pathetic and it changed my mindset towards the whole positivity of getting an invite. For a person who had everything in place to celebrate went for a toss and its gone worse like never before. For some my words may sound insane.

It even created a wild fear where software engineers reaching the same state as accountants. It is crazy but thats how the impact was. Only in the last round I realized that since January no accountants were invited until last round.

Anguish is the right word to represent the state of emotion.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Last round of invite was pathetic and it changed my mindset towards the whole positivity of getting an invite. For a person who had everything in place to celebrate went for a toss and its gone worse like never before. For some my words may sound insane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi! Did you try VIC too?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

foxes said:


> Hi! Did you try VIC too?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No not yet. I have gone for 190 only after last round.

My priority was always 189 and hence waited this long to improve my scores.

I will apply for Victoria after second round of May.


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Last round of invite was pathetic and it changed my mindset towards the whole positivity of getting an invite. For a person who had everything in place to celebrate went for a toss and its gone worse like never before. For some my words may sound insane.
> 
> It even created a wild fear where software engineers reaching the same state as accountants. It is crazy but thats how the impact was. Only in the last round I realized that since January no accountants were invited until last round.
> 
> Anguish is the right word to represent the state of emotion.


Imagine my state  Applied 13th April!


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Vin100 said:


> Imagine my state  Applied 13th April!


I was so near yet now it looks so so so far. I am five big days away now. Damn.

Do not know mate we have struggled enough to become 75ers but things look damn


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> I was so near yet now it looks so so so far. I am five big days away now. Damn.
> 
> Do not know mate we have struggled enough to become 75ers but things look damn


There is only one thing we can do, pray and hope for the best. We have done everything possible from our side


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> I was so near yet now it looks so so so far. I am five big days away now. Damn.
> 
> Do not know mate we have struggled enough to become 75ers but things look damn


There is a long wait on the other side of river as well. After lodging Visa application, people are not getting grant for at least 6-7 months.
Official tmelines have increased to 8-11 months..
Having patience is the only option now.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

rahulpop1 said:


> There is a long wait on the other side of river as well. After lodging Visa application, people are not getting grant for at least 6-7 months.
> Official tmelines have increased to 8-11 months..
> Patience is the only option now.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


That doesn't matter at all. Problem here is we are not even in a state to cross the river.

After crossing the river it's all about survival of the fittest.

If I fail after securing an invite without landing job or something then it's my fault. I don't want to go without securing an invite.

I know the hardships because couple of my cousins have already done it from my family.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> That doesn't matter at all. Problem here is we are not even in a state to cross the river.
> 
> After crossing the river it's all about survival of the fittest.
> 
> ...


I was talking about waiting period between lodging an application and getting grant. It's a long waiting period even after securing an invite.
What I am trying to suggest is to be hopeful and have patience. You all will get it. It's just the matter of time. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> It even created a wild fear where software engineers reaching the same state as accountants. It is crazy but thats how the impact was. Only in the last round I realized that since January no accountants were invited until last round.
> 
> Anguish is the right word to represent the state of emotion.


In round 6 of Dec , someone made a mistake. 234 accountants out of 300 got invited.
You can see in skillselect site almost all occupations went backwards due to giving the second invite except accountants.
In Jan, they decided to put accountants on hold and again started inviting them since last round.
we don't know what realy happened last round until official numbers come out.
I reckon last round was another mistake and you will get in next round.


----------



## Kishorekadam (Jul 11, 2017)

Subscribing


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

kooshan said:


> In round 6 of Dec , someone made a mistake. 234 accountants out of 300 got invited.
> You can see in skillselect site almost all occupations went backwards due to giving the second invite except accountants.
> In Jan, they decided to put accountants on hold and again started inviting them since last round.
> we don't know what realy happened last round until official numbers come out.
> I reckon last round was another mistake and you will get in next round.


Hi Kooshan,

Thanks for your input.

December 6th was the round when they stopped inviting 70 pointers.

Fingers crossed for the rounds in May. The statements are outcome of anxiety,stress and panic


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Kishorekadam said:


> Subscribing


Please either provide details of your occupation and points split up in your post or add them in your signature.It will help others to help you and vice versa.


----------



## Kishorekadam (Jul 11, 2017)

Occupation: 261313
65 points( 15 edu +15 exp +25 age + 10 eng)
DOE : 13 th July 2017

Got 71 in first attempt, Trying for 79+ in PTE... 



kbjan26 said:


> Kishorekadam said:
> 
> 
> > Subscribing
> ...


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> That doesn't matter at all. Problem here is we are not even in a state to cross the river.
> 
> After crossing the river it's all about survival of the fittest.
> 
> ...



Being invited from skill select is the only thing that matters. Waiting period of 8-11 months is nothing and therefore, should not even be considered as hardship. Who knows what changes might come in effect from this July onward. All 60,65 and possibly new 70 pointers should try to increase their points if they want to cross the river.




kbjan26 said:


> Hi Kooshan,
> 
> Thanks for your input.
> 
> ...



I think there is some miscommunication here, let me clear it out for you. In the last invitation round which was held on 18th April, 70 pointers were invited up to 06 Dec 2017 for non Pro rata and Electronics Engineers only, where as Ind, Mech, Prod Engineers were invited until 23 November 2017 only (source Iscah Unofficial Results for 18 April Round). Now analyzing your case , ANZCO - 261311, DOE:20/03/2018, 75 Points (189). Approximately you should receive an invite in about next two rounds(best case scenario) or 4 rounds (worst case scenario). These are estimates only and should give you a rough idea when you should expect and invite and start preparing for the documents accordingly.


----------



## RPK_AUS (Apr 27, 2018)

rocktopus said:


> For 189 with 70 points you're looking at 5-6 months for invite under current trends.


Some hope...


----------



## RPK_AUS (Apr 27, 2018)

rahulpop1 said:


> I would suggest to apply for Vic as well along with NSW. NSW "mostly" invite people with 20 marks in PTE/IELTS.
> 
> Try to improve English score.
> 189 scenario is not looking good for you at the moment with 70 points for ANZSCO 261313.
> ...


Thanks for the information but Vic would not be possible because I will be based out of sydney with my current employment. PTE 20 could be possible but I have already wasted too much of money for PTE alone..Hope for the best if something comes out to be good for everyone.

Thanks,
RPK


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

Oooooo...... ONLY ~30 HOURS LEFT:smow:


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi guys,

Can someone please clarify this??

What's the difference between job reference letter and employment experience letter?? 
Aren't they both same?? 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

kaanixir said:


> Oooooo...... ONLY ~30 HOURS LEFT:smow:


Who said there would be a round on 02 May? There is a 50-50 chance of a round happening on 02 May. As skill select information reflects "Invitation rounds for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) visas will be offered *twice monthly*. *Dates for the rounds are subject to change*"

I am assuming they will skip 02 May round date and conduct rounds on 9th and 23rd of May. Thus, making it consistent for the rest of the FY and run rounds on 6th and 20th of Jun.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Government's immigration tweak sees overseas Asians out, integrated Kiwis in - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

~

^^ the reason why the number of invitations are less for Skilled Independent PR visa these days


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> Who said there would be a round on 02 May? There is a 50-50 chance of a round happening on 02 May. As skill select information reflects "Invitation rounds for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) visas will be offered *twice monthly*. *Dates for the rounds are subject to change*"
> 
> I am assuming they will skip 02 May round date and conduct rounds on 9th and 23rd of May. Thus, making it consistent for the rest of the FY and run rounds on 6th and 20th of Jun.


Hi

What is the basis for your assumption ? you could be right but "making it consistent for the rest of the FY ...." does not make sense ? There have been two other 3 week breaks between invitation rounds - in November 2017, it delayed the first invite a week to 9th November, consistent with assuming 9th May 2018 and 23rd May 2018 rounds for May 2018.

In January 2018, they put the extra week at the end of January 2018, consistent with assuming 2nd May 2018 and 16th May 2018 rounds for May 2018.


So unless told by Immigration of when the next round will be, we can assume a 50-50 chance that it will on 2nd and same for the 9th

Regards

Tony


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> What is the basis for your assumption ? you could be right but "making it consistent for the rest of the FY ...." does not make sense ? There have been two other 3 week breaks between invitation rounds - in November 2017, it delayed the first invite a week to 9th November, consistent with assuming 9th May 2018 and 23rd May 2018 rounds for May 2018.
> 
> ...


Do you think they will have three rounds in May? I thought DHA will stick to two rounds per month policy and try to skip a week so they have 2 rounds in May and June.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> Do you think they will have three rounds in May? I thought DHA will stick to two rounds per month policy and try to skip a week so they have 2 rounds in May and June.


Hi

No I don't - but I think it will be 2nd and 16th of May or 9th and 23rd May - either way the June 2018 invites are likely to be 6th and 20th June. It is a question of when they will have the 3 week gap between rounds - now or in late May

Regards

Tony


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Last year's May rounds data. Still heaps better than current trend.

-------------------------------------------------* 10 May 2017 --------- 24 May 2017 *
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)---------------- 667 --------------------- 669
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	-------- 25 ---------------------- 25


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can someone please clarify this??
> 
> ...


they are. Depends on how you name it.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> they are. Depends on how you name it.




I have regularly seen people talking about job reference letter and letter of experience needed to claim experience 5 or 10 points. 

But actually what does job reference letter show different than letter of experience?? I can't believe why do we need to provide job reference letter. Isn't experience letter , skill assessment letter and some payslips are enough to claim experience points?? What's you call on it andrey?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> I have regularly seen people talking about job reference letter and letter of experience needed to claim experience 5 or 10 points.
> 
> But actually what does job reference letter show different than letter of experience?? I can't believe why do we need to provide job reference letter. Isn't experience letter , skill assessment letter and some payslips are enough to claim experience points?? What's you call on it andrey?
> 
> ...


I call them references letter as per ACS (in my case) requirements... as an additional evidence one should use: 

- payslips
- conctracts
- tax docs
and anything extra one may have.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I call them references letter as per ACS (in my case) requirements... as an additional evidence one should use:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So that means there is no such reference letter exist. All we have to submit letter of experience, skill assessment letter and additionally payslips and contract paper if needed. Right???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

*Trustwiorthy?*



mustafa01 said:


> Do you think they will have three rounds in May? I thought DHA will stick to two rounds per month policy and try to skip a week so they have 2 rounds in May and June.


With how they have handled immigration so far, it is safe to assume they are not trustworthy. Their policies hold no real ground and are subject to change via loopholes in the system when required. All we can do is smile and wave. If I don't get an invite this month (before the 25th), I will have to leave the country. Less than 200 Chem Engs were invited this financial year. I am quite stunned that such is the case. One thing is for sure, I won't be waiting up for this invitation and will carry on with life.  

Cheers,
Demi


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> I have regularly seen people talking about job reference letter and letter of experience needed to claim experience 5 or 10 points.
> 
> But actually what does job reference letter show different than letter of experience?? I can't believe why do we need to provide job reference letter. Isn't experience letter , skill assessment letter and some payslips are enough to claim experience points?? What's you call on it andrey?
> 
> ...


Most companies in India do not add roles and responsibilities in the experience letter they give out when a person quits the company. However ACS prefers those to be mentioned in detail in the Reference Letter - if that is what you are looking for  I had to visit my previous company just to get the reference letter in the required format.

https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/Application-Checklist.pdf


----------



## pawan.chitta (Aug 5, 2017)

Any chance to get invite for ANZCO 261313 with 70 points ,DOE as 31/10/2017

I have few doubts regarding invitation limit for current year
If not invited this year before June 2018 will they get invited next year 2018-19?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

pawan.chitta said:


> Any chance to get invite for ANZCO 261313 with 70 points ,DOE as 31/10/2017
> 
> I have few doubts regarding invitation limit for current year
> If not invited this year before June 2018 will they get invited next year 2018-19?




If the 300 invites per round trend continues, you won’t get invited this FY. Nobody can predict anything beyond this financial year as Aus gov might make some changes to the current visa system in the next FY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

State are sponsoring 70 points and upwards candidates. 189 is inviting 75+ candidates. lots of places are getting wasted with candidates getting multiple invites.


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

Friends my initial DOE is 24 Feb 2017 with 55 points now my points got finally updated to 70 on 30 march 2018. So now the validity of 189 n 190 EOI will be till Feb 2019 or march 2020?. Plz guide me on this....


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

23 Feb 2019

Reference, from SkillSelect web-site



> *Once you submit your completed EOI*, you will receive a confirmation notification from SkillSelect. *Your EOI will then remain in SkillSelect for a maximum of two years*. SkillSelect will calculate your points, assess your eligibility and will provide feedback when you submit for points tested and business innovation visas. You will be able to view a report to see where you were awarded points after you submit your EOI.
> 
> *You can also access your EOI and update your information at any time. *You might want to do this if you have gained new work experience, gained a higher qualification, improved your English language ability and/or changed your family composition. If you provide updated information which changes your points score or your ability to make a complete EOI, SkillSelect will update your ranking and ability to be considered for an invitation automatically.





milindpatel26 said:


> Friends my initial DOE is 24 Feb 2017 with 55 points now my points got finally updated to 70 on 30 march 2018. So now the validity of 189 n 190 EOI will be till Feb 2019 or march 2020?. Plz guide me on this....


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

foxes said:


> If the 300 invites per round trend continues, you won’t get invited this FY. Nobody can predict anything beyond this financial year as Aus gov might make some changes to the current visa system in the next FY
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree with you. Iscah have got some information that DHA is planning to impose provisional visa for 1 year before granting PR. So I think the process will remain same for PR except they will give you a provisional PR first and make you stay on it for a year or so then create a pathway that will lead to actual PR. These are all my individual thoughts but there is definitely something major that DHA will do otherwise there would have been no point of filtering/closing the pipeline for PR for low pointers (60 and 65).






milindpatel26 said:


> Friends my initial DOE is 24 Feb 2017 with 55 points now my points got finally updated to 70 on 30 march 2018. So now the validity of 189 n 190 EOI will be till Feb 2019 or march 2020?. Plz guide me on this....


Hi Milind,
Your EOI will expire on 24 February 2019 but I think you will receive an invite before the expiry (since your ANZCO 233111 is non pro rata).


----------



## manishchhettri (May 1, 2018)

*Applied EOI in April*

Hi,

This is my first post in this forum. I applied for EOI on April 13th 2018 with 75 points, how long does it take for an invite to apply for a 189 visa. Any insight would be helpful. I need to apply for PCC and FBI clearance from New Zealand and US so would like to be prepared.

Appreciate your response.

- Manish

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Criteria Points Bracket Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189)
(Points-Tested Stream)
Age - 25
English - 20
Level of education - 15
Overseas experience - 15
TOTAL 75

EOI Applied on - 13/04/2018


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

manishchhettri said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post in this forum. I applied for EOI on April 13th 2018 with 75 points, how long does it take for an invite to apply for a 189 visa. Any insight would be helpful. I need to apply for PCC and FBI clearance from New Zealand and US so would like to be prepared.
> 
> ...


 Predicting your invite depends on number of factors. One of the important one is ANZCO. So, what is your ANZCO?


----------



## manishchhettri (May 1, 2018)

Thank you for the quick reply, my code is 261312


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

manishchhettri said:


> Thank you for the quick reply, my code is 261312


It's really hard to say. better to wait till next round.
next round can be tomorrow or next week. I believe that's a very important round because it shows the trend for rest of year. 
You might even get it next round but worst case scenario it would be July.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

manishchhettri said:


> Thank you for the quick reply, my code is 261312



2613 moved 2-3 days on 18th April round for 75 pointers till 15 March 2018 DOE. You DOE is 13 April- I would say after this FY in about 3 months time you should receive invite with respect to the current invitations trends. This is just an estimate.


----------



## Madhu Sharma (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi!!! I have submitted my eoi under ANZSCO code 133111 with 70 points on March 21 2018, any guess or idea by when will I get the invitation? This will be really helpful.
Thanks


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

My wife has got good IELTS score and got her employment letters ready for ACS filing. Can I claim 5 points for partner skills on EOI and submit her ACS assessment after few weeks of receiving ITA? This would help move my case to 80 points for 189.

I'm just concerned about unexpected delays from ACS. I received mine in 1.5 months so if I would get an ITA during the first round for May and receive positive assessment from ACS for wife by mid June - will it all hold good or the whole thing sounds bit risky?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Hazzz said:


> My wife has got good IELTS score and got her employment letters ready for ACS filing. Can I claim 5 points for partner skills on EOI and submit her ACS assessment after few weeks of receiving ITA? This would help move my case to 80 points for 189.
> 
> I'm just concerned about unexpected delays from ACS. I received mine in 1.5 months so if I would get an ITA during the first round for May and receive positive assessment from ACS for wife by mid June - will it all hold good or the whole thing sounds bit risky?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



If caught (chances are very high) this will be considered as fraud. you can't claim spouse points without her valid skill assessment report.


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

SunV said:


> If caught (chances are very high) this will be considered as fraud. you can't claim spouse points without her valid skill assessment report.


Yah I have much reservations about doing that.
Glad I asked here. But how would that amount to fraud? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Hazzz said:


> Yah I have much reservations about doing that.
> Glad I asked here. But how would that amount to fraud?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


How it is considered as fraud is simple mathematics of DOE and ACS assessment date. your DOE date>ACS assessment date for your spouse, CO will easily identify that.

Its like you are claiming 20/10 points in English before taking the actual test or claiming your work expirence points without assessment.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Hazzz said:


> My wife has got good IELTS score and got her employment letters ready for ACS filing. Can I claim 5 points for partner skills on EOI and submit her ACS assessment after few weeks of receiving ITA? This would help move my case to 80 points for 189.
> 
> I'm just concerned about unexpected delays from ACS. I received mine in 1.5 months so if I would get an ITA during the first round for May and receive positive assessment from ACS for wife by mid June - will it all hold good or the whole thing sounds bit risky?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


_Do not_ under any circumstances claim points if the assessment has not been completed.
This is fraudulent behavior, you will almost certainly get caught, and your application will be rejected, as has previously happened.



Hazzz said:


> Yah I have much reservations about doing that.
> Glad I asked here. But how would that amount to fraud?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



How? Because you're claiming points that you don't own.
You can't claim points for your wife until the assessing body has delivered positive assessment.


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

Thanks. Don't want any trouble.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

mustafa01 said:


> I think there is some miscommunication here, let me clear it out for you. In the last invitation round which was held on 18th April, 70 pointers were invited up to 06 Dec 2017 for non Pro rata and Electronics Engineers only, where as Ind, Mech, Prod Engineers were invited until 23 November 2017 only (source Iscah Unofficial Results for 18 April Round). Now analyzing your case , ANZCO - 261311, DOE:20/03/2018, 75 Points (189). Approximately you should receive an invite in about next two rounds(best case scenario) or 4 rounds (worst case scenario). These are estimates only and should give you a rough idea when you should expect and invite and start preparing for the documents accordingly.


Hi Mustafa,

Thanks for your detailed explanation. I have already done my medicals and completed my PCC from all countires.

I am still five days away from the backlog

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

Ao if the round happens this week it will be known in a few hours in the first 30 mins between 00:00 to 00.30 right ?


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

kaanixir said:


> Ao if the round happens this week it will be known in a few hours in the first 30 mins between 00:00 to 00.30 right ?


Yes. Usually between 00:10 to 00:20 invitations are sent. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Do we have a round today anyone knows it or we have to wait and watch. Until India time 7.30 PM IST


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Sharmak said:


> Do we have a round today anyone knows it or we have to wait and watch. Until India time 7.30 PM IST


Wait and watch. No one has any clue.

They are not updating April round results. Height of laziness.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

SunV said:


> Wait and watch. No one has any clue.
> 
> They are not updating April round results. Height of laziness.




I bet they might have very important things to do than updating skill select rounds. For example; "HOW TO WIN ELECTIONS"



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Hope they run a round today midnight, this hope seems very less cos may is blessed with 5 wednesdays and chances are there will b next round next wednesday ,🤞🏻

I pray that 189 chaos gets over soon,,,

9.12.2017 mechanical 70 points ( a long journey from 60 points frm 2016 november to 70 points 2017 december and still waiting to be invited ) 

I suggest a recent graduates in australia to asap get 8 each , assessments and lodge ur eoi as soon as u hit the required points,, 

I was so close with 60 points in 2016 to get invited bt engineers australia asked 6 each ielts fr my degree assessment bt i failed to convince them with my 7 each pte and got delayed a month and 60 invitations became history from thereafter..got 8 each later on bt i already missed that train and now this 300 rounds are so so frustrating !!!! 

Thanks guys fr reading this message just to vent out my feeling 

Hope u had a good1


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*Good luck tonight guys! 

Lets pray for a huge round! *


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> Hope they run a round today midnight, this hope seems very less cos may is blessed with 5 wednesdays and chances are there will b next round next wednesday ,🤞🏻
> 
> I pray that 189 chaos gets over soon,,,
> 
> ...


i am in same boat mate, mechanical engineer waiting from decmber2016 , got 8 each after giving pte 7 times in 2017 and now waiting with 70 points. hoping for a mega invitation round for 70 pointers..

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sharv said:


> i am in same boat mate, mechanical engineer waiting from decmber2016 , got 8 each after giving pte 7 times in 2017 and now waiting with 70 points. hoping for a mega invitation round for 70 pointers..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Sooner or later mate! Just stay postivie


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

What time (IST) will the ITAs be issued usually?


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

Even though I know I wont be selected in this round, I am still eagerly waiting. Just to know how 261313 is proceeding.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Vin100 said:


> Even though I know I wont be selected in this round, I am still eagerly waiting. Just to know how 261313 is proceeding.


same here! hoping for good!


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

hazzz said:


> what time (ist) will the itas be issued usually?


19:30 ist, 00:00 aest


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

sharv said:


> i am in same boat mate, mechanical engineer waiting from decmber2016 , got 8 each after giving pte 7 times in 2017 and now waiting with 70 points. hoping for a mega invitation round for 70 pointers..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Your hard work will not be wasted for sure. You will get the invite sooner or later, its just about time.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> same here! hoping for good!


I thought you already have the grant and you are just helping others here. 
What are your timelines brother?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rahulpop1 said:


> I thought you already have the grant and you are just helping others here.
> What are your timelines brother?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




Bro, yes got grant 2.5 years ago  i meant i an not waiting for invite but curious how rounds will go and try to support you guys who waiting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Bro, yes got grant 2.5 years ago  i meant i an not waiting for invite but curious how rounds will go and try to support you guys who waiting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


EF must be your home page


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Bro, yes got grant 2.5 years ago  i meant i an not waiting for invite but curious how rounds will go and try to support you guys who waiting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha.. Thanks bro..
I am waiting for grant until then helping the guys here in securing an invite.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

Praying that 261313 70 pointers get invited. Making way for 65 pointers ;(


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rahulpop1 said:


> Haha.. Thanks bro..
> I am waiting for grant until then helping the guys here in securing an invite.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




With grant it’s easier- its matter of final approval and... then new challenges of moving 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

insider580 said:


> EF must be your home page




I wish  my full time job is more like a home page... or shall i say like home ) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mjke1337 said:


> Praying that 261313 70 pointers get invited. Making way for 65 pointers ;(




It will take a bit to clear 70s... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Hello Folks, good luck to everyone who are hopeful as me. I hope atleast "May" brings smiles


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

As name of the month suggests “may” may bring smiles 🤞🏻


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

No round today I guess


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Nilkot said:


> No round today I guess


We atleast have some 20 mins left to confirm with authenticity. Keep you cool until then


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Nilkot said:


> No round today I guess


still not 00:00 by aest!! lets be hopefull almost 6 minuts left!!

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> We atleast have some 20 mins left to confirm with authenticity. Keep you cool until then


My bad. I’m In Perth for the week and completely forgot the east coast time difference is 2 hours now, not 3.


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

insider580 said:


> Your hard work will not be wasted for sure. You will get the invite sooner or later, its just about time.


thanks a lot for kind words and showering some positivity mate!! means a lot at this stage.!

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Sooner or later mate! Just stay postivie


for sure sir!! thanks a lot!

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

2 minutes to go! I'm glued to my inbox! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> It will take a bit to clear 70s...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a peculiar case. Maxed out all my options and have to wait till august 2019 to get +5 experience points.


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Hazzz said:


> 2 minutes to go! I'm glued to my inbox! :fingerscrossed:


good luck bro!

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## chi204 (Jan 5, 2018)

looks like no round today


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Seems like no round because if they do it today then they hve to do 3 rounds and they are adamant not to do it more than 600 a month😞


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

Holy **** it really didnt happen.... Time to prepare my luggage lol


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Hold on for 5-10 mins. For me it happened at 19:45 IST. Wait and see before we conclude..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chi204 (Jan 5, 2018)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> Seems like no round because if they do it today then they hve to do 3 rounds and they are adamant not to do it more than 600 a month😞


yeh, its anyway automated so they could do 200 * 3 rounds this month :brick:


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

No action today and the WAIT continues. Back to sleep guys.


----------



## fnatic (Apr 5, 2018)

Have a good night guys!


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

kaanixir said:


> Holy **** it really didnt happen.... Time to prepare my luggage lol


If you get it in next round, will it help you?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

rahulpop1 said:


> If you get it in next round, will it help you?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


No. his visa is expiring on 8th and round is on 9th he can't apply for bridging visa.

Feeling sad for him and others like him having 75 points (not easy to get 75), so close to invite and still struggling damn bad.


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> kaanixir said:
> 
> 
> > Holy **** it really didnt happen.... Time to prepare my luggage lol
> ...


No, this was my only chance really, ill have to get things processed offshore


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

At least good I didn't have any expectations for tonight.

The wait is insane guys its seriously insane. All 75ers have given their heart and mind here.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

kaanixir said:


> No, this was my only chance really, ill have to get things processed offshore


Oh! Don't know what to say. 
Be strong brother.. You will come back to Oz.. If not today then tomorrow..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> At least good I didn't have any expectations for tonight.
> 
> The wait is insane guys its seriously insane. All 75ers have given their heart and mind here.


Next Wednesday is your day.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

SunV said:


> No. his visa is expiring on 8th and round is on 9th he can't apply for bridging visa.
> 
> Feeling sad for him and others like him having 75 points (not easy to get 75), so close to invite and still struggling damn bad.


True..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

rahulpop1 said:


> Next Wednesday is your day..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


No Rahul. I am worried with this hidden problems.

I am just 5 days behind but it looks like I am big fiveeeee days lagging. If there is considerable movement of 2613** in the next round only then I will have to see where I stand.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> No Rahul. I am worried with this hidden problems.
> 
> I am just 5 days behind but it looks like I am big fiveeeee days lagging. If there is considerable movement of 2613** in the next round only then I will have to see where I stand.


I think otherwise.
300 invitations is something everyone is sure of.
Last round was something which has not happened before. Because of high pointers or may be some tweak from DHA, movement was short.
It won't happen everytime. Again I am not working at DHA so cannot confirm. But seeing the recent trends, it will move 8-10 days. 
Be positive brother. I know you are stronger than this as your case is also similar to me. 
#WaitingSincePristineTime

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Good nite guys, stay positive sun will rise again fr 189 soon ,,, see you all next tuesday evening ,, may god invite everyone


----------



## Proud_Heart (Mar 10, 2017)

*Medical Lab Scientist 234611*

Could anyone please tell me my chances of getting an invitation in the next round?
And when would it be exactly?


Medical Lab scientist 234611 Total points = 75

Age 32 = 30
Bachelor = 15
Experience 5y = 10
PTE = 20
DOE = 27/04/2018

EOI last update: today 01/may/2018


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> I think otherwise.
> 300 invitations is something everyone is sure of.
> Last round was something which has not happened before. Because of high pointers or may be some tweak from DHA, movement was short.
> It won't happen everytime. Again I am not working at DHA so cannot confirm. But seeing the recent trends, it will move 8-10 days.
> ...


Last round was different because they invited Accountants for the first time since December. If DHA continues inviting accountants in future rounds, the other occupations would again see reduced quota.
So at this point anything can happen.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Pathpk said:


> Last round was different because they invited Accountants for the first time since December. If DHA continues with inviting accountants, the other occupationd would again see reduced quota.
> So at this point anything can happen.


Yes. Let's hope for the best. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hello guys
I wanted to know if to apply for 190 i have to mention the state i.e NSW, SA,VIC etc?
I applied it like that? Check the picture pls


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kaanixir said:


> No, this was my only chance really, ill have to get things processed offshore




Very sad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Mustafa,
> 
> Thanks for your detailed explanation. I have already done my medicals and completed my PCC from all countires.
> 
> ...





kbjan26 said:


> No Rahul. I am worried with this hidden problems.
> 
> I am just 5 days behind but it looks like I am big fiveeeee days lagging. If there is considerable movement of 2613** in the next round only then I will have to see where I stand.


There is very minimal DOE moment recorded from last invitation round for 2613 for 75 pointers and since DHA skipped today's round (most likely postponing it to 9th May- as I predicted) there would be few more high pointers (80's and 85's), constituting to majority of invites sent to your ANZCO 2613. You might get your invitation on 23rd May (best case scenario). Thanks.





rahulpop1 said:


> I think otherwise.
> 300 invitations is something everyone is sure of.
> Last round was something which has not happened before. Because of high pointers or may be some tweak from DHA, movement was short.
> It won't happen everytime. Again I am not working at DHA so cannot confirm. But seeing the recent trends, it will move 8-10 days.
> ...


No one can guarantee that, last round shortcomings were because DHA invited accountants. They invited them in error or out of good heart no one knows. According to the official papers released to Iscah by DHA regarding accountants, DHA claimed they invited more accountants than the original ceiling for FY 17-18; thus, filling their filling their quota (for _General Accountants_) and therefore, would not invite any accounts in this FY. The question here is why did they contradict their statement?? skill select error, luck, political pressure - nobody knows and nobody is certain if they will repeat the same in the future rounds for this FY.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Madhu Sharma said:


> Hi!!! I have submitted my eoi under ANZSCO code 133111 with 70 points on March 21 2018, any guess or idea by when will I get the invitation? This will be really helpful.
> Thanks


Hi Madhu,
Your occupation is non pro rata with 70 points - DOE 21/03/18. There is only 1 day movement in DOE from 5/12/17 to 6/12/17 between 4th and 18th April rounds. The DOE movement could be more but at the moment these are the only unofficial figures we know to be true. Can't really provide you with an estimate right now. Just wait for another week for DHA to run a round , when we have few more numbers in then providing an estimation would be a lot easier. Thanks.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Proud_Heart said:


> Could anyone please tell me my chances of getting an invitation in the next round?
> And when would it be exactly?
> 
> 
> ...


Non pro rata with *75 Points*. DOE 27/04/18
You should be receiving the invitation in next round (09th May). Be prepared. Thanks.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

mustafa01 said:


> There is very minimal DOE moment recorded from last invitation round for 2613 for 75 pointers and since DHA skipped today's round (most likely postponing it to 9th May- as I predicted) there would be few more high pointers (80's and 85's), constituting to majority of invites sent to your ANZCO 2613. You might get you invitation on 23rd May (best case scenario). Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mustafa,
I already said no one can confirm that as no one out of us work at DHA. We will never know what happened in last round and what will happen next until DHA publish the details. Last round was a very unusual one which has happened in previous FY as well. Things moved on normally then after. Let's hope things get on normal track of 300 invites with ~10 days of movement for 2613..
Also, DHA doesn't release any official papers to Iscah. Iscah also works on predictions based on its clients and Internet research. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> Mustafa,
> I already said no one can confirm that as no one out of us work at DHA. We will never know what happened in last round and what will happen next until DHA publish the details. Last round was a very unusual one which has happened in previous FY as well. Things moved on normally then after. Let's hope things get on normal track of 300 invites with ~10 days of movement for 2613..
> Also, DHA doesn't release any official papers to Iscah. Iscah also works on predictions based on its clients and Internet research.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


DHA did release an official policy document for on how they plan on using the occupation ceiling. Not to Iscah but available to all generally.
http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/AccountantInvitePolicy.pdf

I know it's iscah's web link but this is an official document released by DHA.

This document has helped Iscah analyse the invite policy for accountants and why were they _(accountants)_ left short on invitations. Thanks.
http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/Accountants-left-short-changed.pdf


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> Mustafa,
> I already said no one can confirm that as no one out of us work at DHA. We will never know what happened in last round and what will happen next until DHA publish the details. Last round was a very unusual one which has happened in previous FY as well. Things moved on normally then after. Let's hope things get on normal track of 300 invites with ~10 days of movement for 2613..
> Also, DHA doesn't release any official papers to Iscah. Iscah also works on predictions based on its clients and Internet research.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



Just an update regarding that official policy document posted in the above post; It was obtained by Iscah under Freedom of Information Act. Iscah contributes a lot more than just predicting invites from their client cases and internet research. Thanks.


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

mustafa01 said:


> Just an update regarding that official policy document posted in the above post; It was obtained by Iscah under Freedom of Information Act. Iscah contributes a lot more than just predicting invites from their client cases and internet research. Thanks.


That document doesn't say officially anywhere that accountants will not be invited anymore. It was iscah's prediction. But just after release of such good effort from iscah, DHA started to invite accountants again. Being an accountant I really appreciate iscah for raising such injustice to accountants when all other agents are even couldn't get an idea why invitations are so less for accountants.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

handyjohn said:


> That document doesn't say officially anywhere that accountants will not be invited anymore. It was iscah's prediction. But just after release of such good effort from iscah, DHA started to invite accountants again. Being an accountant I really appreciate iscah for raising such injustice to accountants when all other agents are even couldn't get an idea why invitations are so less for accountants.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


300 invitations per round with accountants back in the game means low invite numbers for all other occupations and with DHA planning to continue 189 stream for NZ there is a good chance they might stick to 300 invites per round policy in FY 2018-2019 to match up the total migrant intake. This analysis is necessary for people who have submitted their EOI's and waiting for an invite or will submit it in near future to understand how much points are needed in order to secure a invitation.


----------



## parthiban (May 2, 2018)

*Expecting Invitation*

Hi Guys,

ANZSCO Code : 261313
EOI last updated : 26-Mar-2018 - Updated with 75 Points

When can I expect Invitation.

Thanks
Parthiban


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

parthiban said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> EOI last updated : 26-Mar-2018 - Updated with 75 Points
> ...


Not in next round at least if you ask me.
Based on result of next round we will be able to predict more clearly. Hold on for a round or two. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## parthiban (May 2, 2018)

Thank You Rahul


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

mustafa01 said:


> Just an update regarding that official policy document posted in the above post; It was obtained by Iscah under Freedom of Information Act. Iscah contributes a lot more than just predicting invites from their client cases and internet research. Thanks.


I agree on the contribution of Iscah part.
But as I said earlier, no one including Iscah can predict what will happen next. Guys here will need to have patience. One day or other, magical mail will hit their inboxes. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

mustafa01 said:


> 300 invitations per round with accountants back in the game means low invite numbers for all other occupations and with DHA planning to continue 189 stream for NZ there is a good chance they might stick to 300 invites per round policy in FY 2018-2019 to match up the total migrant intake. This analysis is necessary for people who have submitted their EOI's and waiting for an invite or will submit it in near future to understand how much points are needed in order to secure a invitation.


What are your timelines btw?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

With 70 points for 233111, doe: 13 April, will I have any chance of an invite this month? If I don't I will have to travel overseas.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Demisane said:


> With 70 points for 233111, doe: 13 April, will I have any chance of an invite this month? If I don't I will have to travel overseas.




Unfortunately it’s impossible if current trend continues.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Demisane said:


> With 70 points for 233111, doe: 13 April, will I have any chance of an invite this month? If I don't I will have to travel overseas.


No chance this month but you might receive your invite in about 4-5 months from today. Thanks.


----------



## VeraBam (May 2, 2018)

*RN 70points*

Hi, I am new here. I was wondering, whats happening to SkillSelect, cause there are no updates since the start of April 2018. Is there any issues lately? 

Also, I am a Registered Nurse with 70 points updated on 8th April 2018. I am rooting for visa 189. Is there a chance for me to be invited this month or by June 2018?

Looking forward to anyone's response here. 

Cheers
Vera


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Was there any invitation round, that happened yesterday ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

VeraBam said:


> Hi, I am new here. I was wondering, whats happening to SkillSelect, cause there are no updates since the start of April 2018. Is there any issues lately?
> 
> Also, I am a Registered Nurse with 70 points updated on 8th April 2018. I am rooting for visa 189. Is there a chance for me to be invited this month or by June 2018?
> 
> ...


No issues with skill select. Skill select is known to publish round details after decades so nothing abnormal there. There is very limited round results data available as of now to predict your invite. 
If there are no major changes maybe in 4-5 months.




ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Was there any invitation round, that happened yesterday ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No round. Most likely one will run on 9th May.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

I have to wonder what they are planning for FY 18/19. There are a LOT of Kiwis who will happily avail of the new pathway. Politically it's a smart sleight of hand. They can say they have secured the skills needed, without actually importing more migrants. Everyone is happy, except the poor suckers waiting on SkillSelect.

The trouble is that the system is already broken at the back-end, so if they do start to invite en-masse again, it will be terribly unfair for many. Example: until the numbers dropped, 65 points for 2611xx looked due to be invited in Jan 2018. The queue stretched back to Aug 2016. IF they DO start inviting enough numbers to work away the 70+ pointers, it won't be in time for those at the head of the 65 point queue, as their EOIs will expire. What will happen is that those who are at 1 year 364 days in the queue when they start inviting 65 points will get invited, whilst the guy at 2 years 1 day will lose, forever. In other words: pure blind luck.

I'm actually quite surprised that there has been zero announcement still on how things will progress. People are spending fortunes getting skills assessed, on agents, getting documents attested, etc. to be put on a queue they have zero hope of leaving.

189, and to some extent 190, is just broken. It's incredible how quickly it went from working to completely smashed.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

FFacs said:


> I have to wonder what they are planning for FY 18/19. There are a LOT of Kiwis who will happily avail of the new pathway. Politically it's a smart sleight of hand. They can say they have secured the skills needed, without actually importing more migrants. Everyone is happy, except the poor suckers waiting on SkillSelect.
> 
> The trouble is that the system is already broken at the back-end, so if they do start to invite en-masse again, it will be terribly unfair for many. Example: until the numbers dropped, 65 points for 2611xx looked due to be invited in Jan 2018. The queue stretched back to Aug 2016. IF they DO start inviting enough numbers to work away the 70+ pointers, it won't be in time for those at the head of the 65 point queue, as their EOIs will expire. What will happen is that those who are at 1 year 364 days in the queue when they start inviting 65 points will get invited, whilst the guy at 2 years 1 day will lose, forever. In other words: pure blind luck.
> 
> ...


Very well explained, specially the logic between a candidate who's been waiting for 1 year and 364 days vs someone who's EOI will expire at 2 years 1 day.


----------



## evishko (May 2, 2018)

*263312_when could I Expect.*

1. 263312 / telecommunication Network Engineer
2. 26 April 2018
3. 70
4. Offshore

Please Suggest , when could I Expect.


----------



## JithuBi (Nov 17, 2017)

*EOI submitted*

Hi Guys,

EoI Submitted on 01/05/2018 for ANZSCO Code 261313 with 80 points. 
Dont want to sound impatient, just out of curiosity, When can I expect Invitation.

Thanks.


----------



## jinahadam (Apr 21, 2018)

JithuBi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> EoI Submitted on 01/05/2018 for ANZSCO Code 261313 with 80 points.
> Dont want to sound impatient, just out of curiosity, When can I expect Invitation.
> ...


most likely on May 9th.


----------



## param201801 (May 2, 2018)

1. 261313 # Software Engineer
2. EOI date 15-Apr-2018
3. 75 points (PTE 20)
4. Offshore

Applied for 189. The problem is I turn 33 on May 17 this year. So would fall back to 70 points.
What happens after May 17, I mean would I be appended to the end of 70 pointer queue?

When should I expect an invitation or should I even expect it at all?
Haven't checked the 190 option yet. No idea of 190 process. What would you guys advise. (any links to process/blog for 190?)

Thanks.


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

param201801 said:


> 1. 261313 # Software Engineer
> 2. EOI date 15-Apr-2018
> 3. 75 points (PTE 20)
> 4. Offshore
> ...


Dear, your EOI date will be also changed with your changed point.


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

param201801 said:


> 1. 261313 # Software Engineer
> 2. EOI date 15-Apr-2018
> 3. 75 points (PTE 20)
> 4. Offshore
> ...




Hi,
By not applying for 190 on 15 April itself, I think you have reduced your chances of getting invited before your points get reduced to 70.

After 17 May, your revised DOE will be 17 May 2018 and you will be at a queue of 70 with a lot of people who are waiting from 31 Oct 2017.

Experts, pl correct me if I’m wrong here.

Thanks


----------



## Saraswat15 (May 27, 2017)

Soundmusic said:


> Hi,
> By not applying for 190 on 15 April itself, I think you have reduced your chances of getting invited before your points get reduced to 70.
> 
> After 17 May, your revised DOE will be 17 May 2018 and you will be at a queue of 70 with a lot of people who are waiting from 31 Oct 2017.
> ...


Apply for 190 ASAP.
Not sure which all states you qualify, but do it ASAP.
You are already late.
"better be late than NEVER".


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

param201801 said:


> 1. 261313 # Software Engineer
> 2. EOI date 15-Apr-2018
> 3. 75 points (PTE 20)
> 4. Offshore
> ...




There are several threads in this forum explaining about 190 visa. Please explore. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perfect_devil (Feb 12, 2017)

param201801 said:


> 1. 261313 # Software Engineer
> 2. EOI date 15-Apr-2018
> 3. 75 points (PTE 20)
> 4. Offshore
> ...


Go by the suggestion. Apply for 190 without any delay else you might lose your chances.


----------



## param201801 (May 2, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestion. However when I log into skill select, I dont see any option to submit additional EOI. Just an option to update the existing one, which I dont want to update for the fear of resetting the date. Searched through the forum, have not found any guidelines on submitting a second EOI so far. Any guidelines or links on this would be very helpful.


----------



## perfect_devil (Feb 12, 2017)

param201801 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. However when I log into skill select, I dont see any option to submit additional EOI. Just an option to update the existing one, which I dont want to update for the fear of resetting the date. Searched through the forum, have not found any guidelines on submitting a second EOI so far. Any guidelines or links on this would be very helpful.


Create a separate EOI for 190. Most of the details will be same as your 189 EOI except you can select Visa category as 190.


----------



## param201801 (May 2, 2018)

perfect_devil said:


> Create a separate EOI for 190. Most of the details will be same as your 189 EOI except you can select Visa category as 190.


That is what I am trying to do. Do you mean I create a new account on the skill select website and submit the EOI there?


----------



## perfect_devil (Feb 12, 2017)

param201801 said:


> That is what I am trying to do. Do you mean I create a new account on the skill select website and submit the EOI there?


Yes.
BTW updating the existing EOI will not change the date. Date is changed only if there is any change in your points.

Anyways creating a separate EOI for 190 is recommended.


----------



## shimple (May 1, 2018)

I have filled 189 visa with 65 point and 190 visa with 70 points in February'2018 first week but I haven't received any invitation. It's being 3 months. Last year, processing time for this score was 2 months. Does there is some change in the processing time? What is the processing time for year 2018? By when should I expect to receive an invitation.

Thanks for your information in advance.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

shimple said:


> I have filled 189 visa with 65 point and 190 visa with 70 points in February'2018 first week but I haven't received any invitation. It's being 3 months. Last year, processing time for this score was 2 months. Does there is some change in the processing time? What is the processing time for year 2018? By when should I expect to receive an invitation.
> 
> Thanks for your information in advance.




Last year they sent between 1500-2000 invitations each round. This year they reduced the number down to 300. 

Guess what happens when there are less demand (available invitations) againts more supply (potential applicants).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

param201801 said:


> 1. 261313 # Software Engineer
> 2. EOI date 15-Apr-2018
> 3. 75 points (PTE 20)
> 4. Offshore
> ...


Why don't you go for 190. With 75 you have awesome chances with NSW and VIC.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

param201801 said:


> That is what I am trying to do. Do you mean I create a new account on the skill select website and submit the EOI there?


Immediately create 2 new EOIs. One for Vic and one for NSW.
You are in a very critical position. If you are going to get it, it will be now in next 2 weeks or else you may struggle big time as your points are going to decrease.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## param201801 (May 2, 2018)

rahulpop1 said:


> Immediately create 2 new EOIs. One for Vic and one for NSW.
> You are in a very critical position. If you are going to get it, it will be now in next 2 weeks or else you may struggle big time as your points are going to decrease.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks. I just submitted EOI for Victoria. Going to do for NSW also. That would make it 3 EOIs (1 189, 2 190s). Is that an issue?


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

param201801 said:


> Thanks. I just submitted EOI for Victoria. Going to do for NSW also. That would make it 3 EOIs (1 189, 2 190s). Is that an issue?


No problem with that as far as all EOIs are complete. Once you get an invite, withdraw the other 2 EOIs.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## manishchhettri (May 1, 2018)

*Did u get a call within two days?*



rahulpop1 said:


> No problem with that as far as all EOIs are complete. Once you get an invite, withdraw the other 2 EOIs.
> 
> Rahul, did you get a call in the first round itself after submission. I submitted mine of April 13th 2018 for software programmer with 75 points. Still waiting for an invite.


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

Did the round happen yesterday ie 2may


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElwayL (May 2, 2018)

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Did the round happen yesterday ie 2may
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


same question
someone said it should be on 9th May


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

perfect_devil said:


> Yes.
> BTW updating the existing EOI will not change the date. Date is changed only if there is any change in your points.
> 
> Anyways creating a separate EOI for 190 is recommended.


Can I know the reason of the separation? 
Will it help to significantly increase the process time?


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

manishchhettri said:


> rahulpop1 said:
> 
> 
> > No problem with that as far as all EOIs are complete. Once you get an invite, withdraw the other 2 EOIs.
> ...


----------



## maddy1085 (May 3, 2018)

Hi guys,
I have applied for189(70 pts) and 190-NSW(70+5 pts) under 261313, EOI made on 26-04-2018. Should I also apply for 190-Victoria to increase my chances for invite. On 17-10-2018, I will have 5 points reduced for age.

Thanks

--------------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code : 261313
PTE: LRSW: 88,84,68,90 (10 points)
Degree: computer science(15 points)
ACS: 8+ years (15 points)
PTE: 65+ (10 points)
Age: 25-32(30 points).
EOI 1: 26th April 2018 for 189 with 70 Points
EOI 2: 26th April 2018 for 190-NSW with 70 Points


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

Can I claim my partners point too. If I am applying as software engg. (2613) and she is a Banker. But if both the assessments are done. Or what comes under same skill occupation list? Pls share some example.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

maddy1085 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have applied for189(70 pts) and 190-NSW(70+5 pts) under 261313, EOI made on 26-04-2018. Should I also apply for 190-Victoria to increase my chances for invite. On 17-10-2018, I will have 5 points reduced for age.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Go ahead and apply for Vic too. Do not reduce your chances of getting invited as there is a long queue for 70 pointers and currently only 75 pointers are getting invitation for 189 and that too having a huge backlog of around 1.5 months.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## perfect_devil (Feb 12, 2017)

hoandang said:


> Can I know the reason of the separation?
> Will it help to significantly increase the process time?


No, the actual reason of separation is the EOI gets locked if you get invited in any Visa category.
By separating it out, you can still wait for the other category if intended.


----------



## ma99999 (May 3, 2018)

*May invitation rounds dates*

Hi, 

I was wondering when the May month invitation round dates are?

last round was 18 April 2018. was there any invitation round on 2 May 2018?

Thank you.


----------



## maddy1085 (May 3, 2018)

rahulpop1 said:


> Go ahead and apply for Vic too. Do not reduce your chances of getting invited as there is a long queue for 70 pointers and currently only 75 pointers are getting invitation for 189 and that too having a huge backlog of around 1.5 months.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks for your advice.

--------------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code : 261313
PTE: LRSW: 88,84,68,90 (10 points)
Degree: computer science(15 points)
ACS: 8+ years (15 points)
PTE: 65+ (10 points)
Age: 25-32(30 points).
EOI 1: 26th April 2018 for 189 with 70 Points
EOI 2: 26th April 2018 for 190-NSW with 70 Points


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

ma99999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering when the May month invitation round dates are?
> 
> ...


Most likely to happen on 9th May.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

What is Peter Dutton thinking? | Inside Story


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi can anyone tell me the difference between 189 and 190 visa other than the 2 year state working process. What are the differences pertaining to cost.


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hello guys
I wanted to know if to apply for 190 i have to mention the state i.e NSW, SA,VIC etc? Its showing like that in my account.

Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) Permanent


----------



## maddy1085 (May 3, 2018)

What kind of mail sent to us for pre-invite in case of 190 EOI? What is the next step? Do we need to confirm/apply for main invite or just wait?


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Looks you have already applied for 190 can you help me with the process


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

My anzesco code is 261313 so which state is better to apply for 190 for getting in early points 65+5 =70


----------



## maddy1085 (May 3, 2018)

Sharmak said:


> My anzesco code is 261313 so which state is better to apply for 190 for getting in early points 65+5 =70





Sharmak said:


> My anzesco code is 261313 so which state is better to apply for 190 for getting in early points 65+5 =70


I am not sure which state is better.. I think only two states have more options for software engineers..NSW and Victoria

This is the link for submitting an EOI.. 

skillselect.gov.au

However I am not sure of any do's and donts while creating EOI as I had hired a consultant..so he created my EOIs for 189 and 190. 

If you know how to apply 189 then 190 is almost the same with just two more questions that you would need to answer:
Preferred locations within Australia

In which State or Territory would the client be interested in seeking nomination
from?
Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?

First question answer would be "Name of state for which you want to be nominated" eg: New South Wales
Second question answer would be: Yes
Above is my understanding, but any you need to validate from any other expert in this forum who has created EOI all by himself.


----------



## maddy1085 (May 3, 2018)

Also the visa type should be Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent)


----------



## bipin.expat (May 3, 2018)

If spouse is not working (left job few years back) and secondary applicant, d owe still need to give all below documents?

Additional Applicant over 18

1 Passport - first and last page color scan
2 Birth Certificate
4 Education documents
5 6 Proof of functional english - letter from college
7 PCC - from all countries where this person have stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years
8 Form 80
9 Form 1221
10 Photo - passport size
11 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory


----------



## bipin.expat (May 3, 2018)

Hi,
If partner/spouse/secondary applicant is not working (left job few years back) then do we still need to submit all the below documents?

Additional Applicant over 18

1 Passport - first and last page color scan
2 Birth Certificate
4 Education documents
5 6 Proof of functional english - letter from college
7 PCC - from all countries where this person have stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years
8 Form 80
9 Form 1221
10 Photo - passport size
11 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory


----------



## ajyegnesh (Mar 12, 2018)

Hello Folks,

I will be submitting eoi for 189 under ANZSCO code 261311 with 75 points. Should I wait to see the trend of 189 or can I apply for 190 also? 

Will there be any impact in doing both simultaneously? 

Regards 
Yegnesh 
India


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

abhi.kunal said:


> Can I claim my partners point too. If I am applying as software engg. (2613) and she is a Banker. But if both the assessments are done. Or what comes under same skill occupation list? Pls share some example.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Can anyone reply on this pls...!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## am212312412 (Feb 4, 2018)

Is skillselect login site down?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maddy1085 (May 3, 2018)

maddy1085 said:


> What kind of mail sent to us for pre-invite in case of 190 EOI? What is the next step? Do we need to confirm/apply for main invite or just wait?


Can someone please reply to my above query? Thanks in advace!


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

maddy1085 said:


> Can someone please reply to my above query? Thanks in advace!


which state? every state has different process.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

am212312412 said:


> Is skillselect login site down?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's working fine here.


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

perfect_devil said:


> No, the actual reason of separation is the EOI gets locked if you get invited in any Visa category.
> By separating it out, you can still wait for the other category if intended.


Hey, I am a bit confused here. I(my consultancy) have created 2 EOIs. One with 189 + 190 VIC and another 189 + 190 NSW.

Are you saying, if I get 190 (VIC) invite(pre invite or whatever its called) then its corresponding 189 gets locked out - meaning it will not get any invites? :confused2:


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

I found this link - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1363874-separate-eoi-189-190-a.html

Don't know what to believe anymore, getting different answers from different people/forums/threads  Is there an official documentation to confirm this?

Thanks,
Vinay.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Vin100 said:


> Hey, I am a bit confused here. I(my consultancy) have created 2 EOIs. One with 189 + 190 VIC and another 189 + 190 NSW.
> 
> Are you saying, if I get 190 (VIC) invite(pre invite or whatever its called) then its corresponding 189 gets locked out - meaning it will not get any invites? :confused2:


Your consultancy is ***$$%% they are wasting one 189 invite, if you get 189 before 190 you will end up with 2 invites in 189 which result in wasting of one crucial spot of 1 candidate.

Ideal scenario would be:

1 EOI for 189.
1 EOI for NSW.
1 EOI for VIC.

Rest is upto you and your consultancy.

regarding your question, suppose you got invite (not pre-invite/ITA) from VIC and NSW both before 189 then you will loose chance for 189.


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

Vin100 said:


> Hey, I am a bit confused here. I(my consultancy) have created 2 EOIs. One with 189 + 190 VIC and another 189 + 190 NSW.
> 
> Are you saying, if I get 190 (VIC) invite(pre invite or whatever its called) then its corresponding 189 gets locked out - meaning it will not get any invites? :confused2:


You're not supposed to create two separate EOI's with the same personal info. A lot of people have done that in the past. However, there was an update in skill select few weeks ago and DIBP will be discarding few profiles with duplicate info. So, now sure what your consultancy is thinking.


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

SunV said:


> regarding your question, suppose you got invite (not pre-invite/ITA) from VIC and NSW both before 189 then you will loose chance for 189.


Thanks for confirming this. I will remove VIC from existing EOI, and create a separate one for VIC.


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

kevin21 said:


> You're not supposed to create two separate EOI's with the same personal info. A lot of people have done that in the past. However, there was an update in skill select few weeks ago and DIBP will be discarding few profiles with duplicate info. So, now sure what your consultancy is thinking.


Now I am more confused :confused2:


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Vin100 said:


> Now I am more confused :confused2:




Don’t be confused. People can have more than one EOI because they may want to apply to multiple states. However what your agent has done - created two 189 EOIs- is just stupid.

Official information:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega/lega/form/immi-faqs/how-many-eois-can-i-submit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

Sure, I will remove the 189 from NSW EOI 


foxes said:


> Don’t be confused. People can have more than one EOI because they may want to apply to multiple states. However what your agent has done - created two 189 EOIs- is just stupid.
> 
> Official information:
> 
> ...


Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

kevin21 said:


> You're not supposed to create two separate EOI's with the same personal info. A lot of people have done that in the past. However, there was an update in skill select few weeks ago and DIBP will be discarding few profiles with duplicate info. So, now sure what your consultancy is thinking.



*Please Don't spread the wrong info or don't confuse him.* what skill select is say is this:

Posted on: 1/03/2018 at 11:45

Expressions of Interest (EOIs) created without clear identity information, including name and date of birth details, will be removed from SkillSelect on a regular basis.

You may create as many EOI's as you want till date. there is no restriction on it till now.


----------



## JustOnce (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi, is there any news on May rounds?


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

JustOnce said:


> Hi, is there any news on May rounds?


Hi, No invitation happened on 2nd May and absolutely NO information on the next round too...!
:confused2:


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Vin100 said:


> Hey, I am a bit confused here. I(my consultancy) have created 2 EOIs. One with 189 + 190 VIC and another 189 + 190 NSW.
> 
> Are you saying, if I get 190 (VIC) invite(pre invite or whatever its called) then its corresponding 189 gets locked out - meaning it will not get any invites? :confused2:


If you get 190 invite, you should just run with it anyway and stop worrying about 189. Given trends, this could be your only chance. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## maddy1085 (May 3, 2018)

maddy1085 said:


> maddy1085 said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of mail sent to us for pre-invite in case of 190 EOI? What is the next step? Do we need to confirm/apply for main invite or just wait?
> ...





SunV said:


> maddy1085 said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone please reply to my above query? Thanks in advace!
> ...


My question is for NSW


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

maddy1085 said:


> My question is for NSW




First you will get an email from them saying you are invited to apply for state nomination. Inside the email, there is a link that will take you to NSW webpage where you can upload your documents and make payment of $300. Here, you need to upload all documents to support your points claim and on top of that your also need to provide a resume. 

Once your nomination is approved, your status in SkillSelect will change to INVITED and you can proceed your 190 visa application just like the 189 visa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

Sharmak said:


> Hi can anyone tell me the difference between 189 and 190 visa other than the 2 year state working process. What are the differences pertaining to cost.


Hi,

I've come across an information w.r.t 190 visa for VIC as follows, which talks about some funds to be shown in the Bank account.

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ted-visa-subclass-190#OffshoreApplicantsTable

No such info reg. the state of NSW.

Thanks.


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

rocktopus said:


> My personal guesstimate is that it will remain exactly the same (around 300 invites per round) for an indefinite amount of time.


So if the trend of 300 (600 per month) continues, there will be only 7200 ITAs in SC189 in next year whereas in previous financial year it was around 30000 and this year it will be like 15000. 
So my question is, will a drastic drop like that will be approved by the government ?

(Recently we saw a survey done by Treasury and DHA concluded that immigration actually contributes positively to the economy and future of Australia)


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

SunV said:


> Your consultancy is ***$$%% they are wasting one 189 invite, if you get 189 before 190 you will end up with 2 invites in 189 which result in wasting of one crucial spot of 1 candidate.
> 
> Ideal scenario would be:
> 
> ...


Guys, a little help needed here:

I presently have 2 EOIs:
1) 189, 190 VIC dated 13th April - 1st EOI
2) 189, 190 NSW dated 27th April - 2nd EOI

Before I make my changes to look like this:
1 EOI for 189.
1 EOI for NSW.
1 EOI for VIC.

I have the following 4 questions (Even my consultancy does not know the answer and have said will get back to me later - they got irritated for sure  ):

Q1) If I drop VIC from 1st EOI, will it change the Submission date of 189 to current date? Or will it remain same as 13th April? I don't want to change my queue position at any cost considering the current trend  If I can drop 190 VIC here, I will create a separate EOI for VIC alone.

Q2) If I drop 189 from 2nd EOI (to be fair for others), will it change the date of 190 NSW submission to current date? I am not planning to touch this as the current trend is 10 days (am aware the last one didn't go well for 2613). So chances of both the 189 getting in 1 go is less, unless they give out 2000 invites in 1 go.

Q3)Are there any official links to the answers for the above questions? I did a quick search and came across only forum entries.

Q4) I am also assuming, my 189 does not get blocked when I get a pre-invite on 190, but gets blocked only when I get an Invite on 190 after paying 300$ fee, correct?

Thanks a bunch


----------



## dpkk (Jun 12, 2017)

*Skill Assesment*

I already got my skill assessment for 261313 for Software Engineer title. Now I need to get the assessment for 261312 Developer programmer. Can some one please tell me whether I can use the job experience letters of 261313 to apply 261312..


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

dpkk said:


> I already got my skill assessment for 261313 for Software Engineer title. Now I need to get the assessment for 261312 Developer programmer. Can some one please tell me whether I can use the job experience letters of 261313 to apply 261312..


I reckon it should be relevant for both ANZCO, but that will be up to the assessing authority.


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

I have applied for SC189 and SC190(NSW) under ANZSCO code 313214 (elecommunications Technical Officer or Technologist). Below are my details

Age- 30
ENG- 10
Exp-15
Edu-15

My DOE is 30-March-2018.

Any guesses when would i get an Invitation. I know it's extremely unlikely within this financial year as DOE for 70 pointers are still in 2017 and 300 per round trend is to continue.
I'm worried as I will lose 5 points due to age at the end of this August.


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

yes it's really depressing to see the same "21-March 2018" on every morning when you visit the DIBP site to check for some good news


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

yes it's really depressing to see the same "21-March 2018" on every morning when you visit the DIBP site to check for some good news


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

Vin100 said:


> I wish I started applying a month before! Would have saved so much time.


Me too, if i was aware of these stuff like DOE matters most, i would have applied at least one month before


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

imprincek said:


> That would mean only 7200 skilled independent invites per year against a ceiling of 34000 (44000 - 10000 NZ citizens). Seems unlikely to me.
> 
> Anyways, fingers crossed.



That's my concern too. A drop like that magnitude will not happen hopefully.


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

YoungAmaru said:


> Occupation code 321111 Automotive Electrician
> Points total 65.
> 
> 
> I noticed the ceiling for my occupation is 1000 bt as of last round 0 invites had been issued. *Could it be there are no qualifying applicants* or they are simply not inviting for my occupation. Worried i might miss out on next round again


For SC189 its the first reason. The cutoff is at 70 with a DOE in Nov-2017 and there haven't been any applicants who meet the point requirement from your occupation. Simple as that.


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

Sujeewa said:


> That's my concern too. A drop like that magnitude will not happen hopefully.


Don't worry bro. What is meant to happen will happen.
Most of us regret not applying earlier when it was so much easier. But nobody could've predicted what has happened. So chill. It's not your fault mate.


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

imprincek said:


> Don't worry bro. What is meant to happen will happen.
> Most of us regret not applying earlier when it was so much easier. But nobody could've predicted what has happened. So chill. It's not your fault mate.


Let's hope for the best. Cheers


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Sujeewa said:


> I have applied for SC189 and SC190(NSW) under ANZSCO code 313214 (elecommunications Technical Officer or Technologist). Below are my details
> 
> Age- 30
> ENG- 10
> ...


You're looking at at least 5-6 months under current trends.


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

rocktopus said:


> You're looking at at least 5-6 months under current trends.


That means its going to be a really tight call for me. 5 month means its August. I will have 70 points for the 2 rounds in August. Will see :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Vin100 said:


> Guys, a little help needed here:
> 
> I presently have 2 EOIs:
> 1) 189, 190 VIC dated 13th April - 1st EOI
> ...



Please find answers inline and I am 100% sure because I used the same path (only difference is I withdraw all other EOI's after getting invite from VIC :

1) If you drop 190 i.e. vic its not going to change your DOE so no change in queue.
2) Same as point 1, no change in DOE.
3) It is 110 % proved that your DOE will not change till your points are not changed ( i have done updation on my EOI many times).
4) your EOI will not blocked after paying 300$ fees for NSW, your EOI will be blocked after getting the final invite ( which is approximately after 1-12 weeks after paying the fees), see the Process below for NSW and VIC for ICT occupation:

NSW:

1) 190 EOI created in skill select with NSW as preferred state. EOI status- SUBMITTED
2) wait for pre-invite/ITA(Invitation to apply). EOI status- SUBMITTED
3) once invited: 14 days period to apply for nomination which is sent through link in your mail by [email protected] and pay 300$ fees . EOI status- SUBMITTED
4) wait for 1-12 weeks period to get approval from NSW. EOI status- SUBMITTED
5) After getting approval you will get mail from [email protected] and [email protected] stating that 
"
Dear *****

Congratulations

You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by NSW Trade & Investment.

To view your invitation please click on the link below to be directed to the SkillSelect login page.


Regards
SkillSelect System Administrator" 

6) EOI status-- Invited.

7) your EOI for NSW will be freezed for 60 days, all other EOI's will be active.


Vic:


1)190 EOI created in skill select with VIC as preferred state. EOI status- SUBMITTED
2) wait for pre-invite/ITA(Invitation to apply). EOI status- SUBMITTED
3)once invited: 14 days period to apply for nomination which is sent through link in your mail by [email protected] and PDF in mail in correspondence section of skillselect, For VIC there is no fees . EOI status- SUBMITTED
4) wait for 1-12 weeks period to get approval from VIC. EOI status- SUBMITTED
5) After getting approval you will get mail from [email protected] and [email protected] stating that 
"
Dear *****

Congratulations

You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by Department of Economic Development, Jobs.

To view your invitation please click on the link below to be directed to the SkillSelect login page.


Regards
SkillSelect System Administrator" 

6) EOI status-- Invited.

7) your EOI for VIC will be freezed for 60 days, all other EOI's will be active.


I can't explain you better than this.


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

That is good enough buddy! Thank you very much. Much appreciated! Will make the changes tomorrow.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Sujeewa said:


> That means its going to be a really tight call for me. 5 month means its August. I will have 70 points for the 2 rounds in August. Will see :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Correct - I also highly recommend that you don't entirely rely on that and work on other options (increased points, or other alternatives) because 5 months is definitely on the optimistic side of the scale.


----------



## Rsh (May 4, 2018)

Hi guys.

I have been a reader here for quite some time and I just registered to ask the experts here a question.

I had an my assessment with ACS in August, with an employment letter which end date was "To date" as per ACS guideline on how to present the letter for the job you currently have. In the result letter, my experience is calculated until August though, when the ACS response was issued.

Since several months have passed since then, I am now able to claim 5 more points for the added work experience. I was under the impression that in order to do this, I would need a new ACS assessment, but lately when I was updating my EOI, I noticed that in the help area for the work experience section, it was mentioned that you can leave your current job end date empty and the system would calculate the work experience point automatically, adding the points accordingly if it gets passed a certain point.

The situation is a little vague though, so I would be really grateful if someone could clarify whether it's possible to claim points only with updating the EOI and then presenting the work experience docs to the case officer or not.

P.S: Another ACS assessment is out of the question for me for now, since I would lose 5 points due to age on June 6th and I would have only until May 23rd round to add those 5 additional experience points, updating my points to 80 and possibly get invited.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Rsh said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I have been a reader here for quite some time and I just registered to ask the experts here a question.
> 
> ...



Your question is valid and your understanding is also correct.

If you are working in same organisation and same role as per your assessment than you can leave end date as blank.

After invite give all evidences which prove you are working with same organisation after august like payslip,bank statements,HR letter etc.

No need to go for re assessment. Go ahead and get your invite.

Hope this helps. Best of luck.


----------



## Rsh (May 4, 2018)

SunV said:


> Your question is valid and your understanding is also correct.
> 
> If you are working in same organisation and same role as per your assessment than you can leave end date as blank.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the prompt and to the point response.


----------



## aussiereckon (May 4, 2018)

233214 ; EOI 18 April 18; 65 points; offshore; what are invite gesstimates?


----------



## shayx (May 4, 2018)

Submitted EOI on 25th April 2018 
ANZSCO: 221213 
Overall points: 80 - Visa 189
Not sure if they will still invite external auditors before the new financial year.






BulletAK said:


> This thread is for people who have already lodged an EOI for an 189 visa and hope to be invited in *May 2018*.
> 
> If you are waiting for state sponsorship, there are several other threads that will help you. Invitation rounds do not apply to state-sponsored visas.
> 
> ...


----------



## chi204 (Jan 5, 2018)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for May 2018 &lt;==*

DOE : 30 APR 2018
Points : 80 for 189
Code : 261313, Software Engineer 
Offshore 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

rocktopus said:


> Sujeewa said:
> 
> 
> > That means its going to be a really tight call for me. 5 month means its August. I will have 70 points for the 2 rounds in August. Will see
> ...


Hey mate, He is right, just don't rely on that estimation. I'm waiting from 7th Nov 2017( 6 months already) with 70 points, engineering technologist 233914.


----------



## imgourav (May 5, 2018)

Hey, I have submitted my EOI on 2 april 2018 with 75 points. When can I expect the invitation.
Software engineer is the skillset.


----------



## vk232330 (May 5, 2018)

When can I get EOI... 
Applied for BA 2611111 
Submitted EOI application for 189 with 70 points on 19th feb 2018. 
75 points to victoria on 15th april, 2018.

Please suggest


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

imgourav said:


> Hey, I have submitted my EOI on 2 april 2018 with 75 points. When can I expect the invitation.
> Software engineer is the skillset.


After 3-4 invitation rounds at least.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 61459085 (Mar 7, 2016)

Electrical Engineer with 60 Points
When can invite expected ?? As per current trend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perfect_devil (Feb 12, 2017)

61459085 said:


> Electrical Engineer with 60 Points
> When can invite expected ?? As per current trend
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

vk232330 said:


> When can I get EOI...
> Applied for BA 2611111
> Submitted EOI application for 189 with 70 points on 19th feb 2018.
> 75 points to victoria on 15th april, 2018.
> ...



Why have you not created EOI for NSW and VIC on 19 feb. by this time you should have got state invite. people after you got ITA from states on 261111 on 70 points (some other factors also considered for states).

with 70 points 189 is very far 75 backlog is from mid feb and 70 backlog is from Sep-2017. Even if number of invites are increased to 1000 in next FY , you chance is in somewhere around Oct-2018. If it stays at 300 then no chance at all.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SunV said:


> Why have you not created EOI for NSW and VIC on 19 feb. by this time you should have got state invite. people after you got ITA from states on 261111 on 70 points (some other factors also considered for states).
> 
> with 70 points 189 is very far 75 backlog is from mid feb and 70 backlog is from Sep-2017. Even if number of invites are increased to 1000 in next FY , you chance is in somewhere around Oct-2018. If it stays at 300 then no chance at all.


with 70+5 there is still a chance i would say, but with 65+5 none.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

chi204 said:


> DOE : 30 APR 2018
> Points : 80 for 189
> Code : 261313, Software Engineer
> Offshore
> ...




You will defs get invited in the next round


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

SunV said:


> Please find answers inline and I am 100% sure because I used the same path (only difference is I withdraw all other EOI's after getting invite from VIC :
> 
> 1) If you drop 190 i.e. vic its not going to change your DOE so no change in queue.
> 2) Same as point 1, no change in DOE.
> ...


Made the following changes (My earlier signature DOE were wrong. Have corrected them) and sent the updated PDFs to my consultancy:

EOI 189 - 12th April - 75 Points.
EOI 190 NSW - 23rd April 80 Points.
EOI 190 VIC - 5th May 80 Points.

Thanks for the help. Even though a consultancy is handling my case. I am glad I am following this forum.


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

Vin100 said:


> Made the following changes (My earlier signature DOE were wrong. Have corrected them) and sent the updated PDFs to my consultancy:
> 
> EOI 189 - 12th April - 75 Points.
> EOI 190 NSW - 23rd April 80 Points.
> ...


If you have not done so already could you please add you entry into myimmitracker.com so that the crowdsourced community data gets better.


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

OK, will do it later.


----------



## Mughal535 (May 5, 2018)

Hi bro whats your occupation code thanks


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

Well, if you are asking me, it's in my signature - 261313.


----------



## Mughal535 (May 5, 2018)

Yes thanks bro


----------



## Virat03 (May 5, 2018)

*EOI for 189*

Hi all,

I have updated my eoi for visa 189 with 75 points on 3 may 2018, which was previously submitted on 7 October 2017.

Occupation: 261313 software engineering.

How long should i expect for the invitation?

Thank You for reply or any suggestion.


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi, I think, you may get the invite after 4-5 rounds, if the current trend of 300 invites per round continues.
Thanks.



Virat03 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have updated my eoi for visa 189 with 75 points on 3 may 2018, which was previously submitted on 7 October 2017.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mughal535 (May 5, 2018)

Hi all 
I have updated my eoi for 189 on April 7 to 75 points occupation general Accountant is there any chance i get invitation in this FY as my TR is finishing mid june this year

Thanks heaps


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Looking like these small invite rounds will continue into the next FY...
I’m going back to my plan of finding someone to marry.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> Looking like these small invite rounds will continue into the next FY...
> 
> I’m going back to my plan of finding someone to marry.




Did you try 190 visa?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

foxes said:


> Did you try 190 visa?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It would be no good for me. I already have a company sponsoring me in WA for a 457...


----------



## Mughal535 (May 5, 2018)

y-me369 said:


> foxes said:
> 
> 
> > did you try 190 visa?
> ...


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

SunV said:


> Your question is valid and your understanding is also correct.
> 
> If you are working in same organisation and same role as per your assessment than you can leave end date as blank.
> 
> ...


Hi...

I have edited my EOI on 5th April 2018 to 70 points. My occupation code is 233914 (Engineering Technologist). Would I be able to get invited before Dec 2018??


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

> Originally Posted by YoungAmaru View Post
> Occupation code 321111 Automotive Electrician
> Points total 65.
> 
> ...





Sujeewa said:


> For SC189 its the first reason. The cutoff is at 70 with a DOE in Nov-2017 and there haven't been any applicants who meet the point requirement from your occupation. Simple as that.


Doesn't matter if no one from your occupation is invited. This is how it (invitations/skill select) works.... Your occupations is non pro rata, so the cut-off points were 70 points for all non pro rata occupations for EOIs submitted on or before 06/12/2017 (Iscah - unofficial results from 18th April round). This means the cut-off points for your occupation was also 70 points. So anyone (non pro rata occupations only) who had 70 points with their EOI's _Date of Effect_ not after 06/12/17 would have received an invitation from skill select. If there are 75 pointers and above, they will automatically skip the 70 points queue and would be invited regardless of their DOE. People who have 60/65 points have to wait until all 70 pointers are invited (which would never be the case now). To conclude, the cut-off points score has to come equal or less to your EOI's point score for you to have any chance of getting invited. Now the reason why the occupation ceiling counter shows "0" for your occupations is maybe it is not that demanding so most people end up scoring 60 or 65 points for it (which was the case for pretty much all non pro rata occupations but not now). Hope this helps.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

I see a change in current trend of submitting EOI's as well. As of now pretty much everyone is aware that DHA is only inviting high pointers which has resulted in almost everyone submitting an additional/combined EOI for 190 for different states. This was not the case few months before as a person who had 70/75 points were very confident that they would receive 189 invite in max two rounds. In the long run it would probably the States closing State Sponsorship or putting in a new criteria like they only need 90/95 pointers (like South Australia). Thus, making if difficult to apply for 190 as well.


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

Hello Mr. Mustafa,

Can you please give me some advice on my case. I have edited my EOI for 189 to 70 points in 233914 (Engineering Technologist). I have superior English (79+ in all 4 modules of PTE). Should I expect an invite before dec 2018??


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

avinash12345 said:


> Hello Mr. Mustafa,
> 
> Can you please give me some advice on my case. I have edited my EOI for 189 to 70 points in 233914 (Engineering Technologist). I have superior English (79+ in all 4 modules of PTE). Should I expect an invite before dec 2018??


What is your DOE?


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

Hello Mr. Mustafa,

My Date of Expression is 5th April 2018.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

avinash12345 said:


> Hello Mr. Mustafa,
> 
> My Date of Expression is 5th April 2018.


lol. Don't be so formal when addressing me.

Now back onto the topic, the last time 70 pointer was invited for 233914 (pro rata) was on 30/10/2017. So I would say if the current trend continues in the next financial year then most probably you will get invited in about 8 months or Dec 2018/Jan 2019. Thanks.


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> lol. Don't be so formal when addressing me.
> 
> Now back onto the topic, the last time 70 pointer was invited for 233914 (pro rata) was on 30/10/2017. So I would say if the current trend continues in the next financial year then most probably you will get invited in about 8 months or Dec 2018/Jan 2019. Thanks.


Thanks a lot for the reply. I request you to share with me will DHA continue with 300 invite per round or they may increase invites by July 2018?? If they again start to issue 1000 invites per round, will I get invited little earlier??


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

61459085 said:


> Electrical Engineer with 60 Points
> When can invite expected ?? As per current trend
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


dear, please work on your score as this is open fact that you can not get with current trend., i am doing same here...


----------



## jinahadam (Apr 21, 2018)

All this point to this trend continuing into the next FY, we would have a better picture in July I suppose. lets see.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

jinahadam said:


> All this point to this trend continuing into the next FY, we would have a better picture in July I suppose. lets see.





avinash12345 said:


> Thanks a lot for the reply. I request you to share with me will DHA continue with 300 invite per round or they may increase invites by July 2018?? If they again start to issue 1000 invites per round, will I get invited little earlier??


Who knows what will happen from July this year. I think rules would be pretty much same, lots and lots of competition would be there for 189 as only high pointers will get invited and DHA is most likely to introduce a mandatory one year Provisional visa before they grant you PR for 189 (Point Tested Stream) visa applications lodged on or after 1st July onward. I might be wrong, lets wait and we should see official updates from DHA. Also I am looking forward when the new Occupation Ceiling for 2018-2019 would be released, as this should also help us understand a bit or two about how they plan on running the program scheme for next FY.


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Does anyone have an idea if DHA will still provide invites? It seems that there were no invitation round happened last May 2?


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

avinash12345 said:


> Hello Mr. Mustafa,
> 
> Can you please give me some advice on my case. I have edited my EOI for 189 to 70 points in 233914 (Engineering Technologist). I have superior English (79+ in all 4 modules of PTE). Should I expect an invite before dec 2018??


Hi Avinash, I have been waiting from 7th November(almost 6 months) with 70 points, engineering technologist. If the current trend of 300 invitation continues even after FY then you and I might never get invitation with 70 points, so try to increase your points.


----------



## ElwayL (May 2, 2018)

jon1101a said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Does anyone have an idea if DHA will still provide invites? It seems that there were no invitation round happened last May 2?


I think they will continue to invite because there is still a long way to touch the ceiling.
let's wait to see what happens on 9th May which likely to be the date of first round.

通过我的 SM-G965F 上的 Tapatalk发言


----------



## k.amarjeet01 (Mar 13, 2017)

Virat03 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have updated my eoi for visa 189 with 75 points on 3 may 2018, which was previously submitted on 7 October 2017.
> 
> ...


Most probably in the upcoming 3rd(or may be 4th) invitation round.


----------



## kishoregunnala (Jan 12, 2018)

*EOI 189 invitation Feb 2018*



mustafa01 said:


> Who knows what will happen from July this year. I think rules would be pretty much same, lots and lots of competition would be there for 189 as only high pointers will get invited and DHA is most likely to introduce a mandatory one year Provisional visa before they grant you PR for 189 (Point Tested Stream) visa applications lodged on or after 1st July onward. I might be wrong, lets wait and we should see official updates from DHA. Also I am looking forward when the new Occupation Ceiling for 2018-2019 would be released, as this should also help us understand a bit or two about how they plan on running the program scheme for next FY.


I have submitted in the month of Feb for 189 till now i haven't heard anything.

By the way what is pro-rata and non pro rata occupation and in which category my occupation falls?

-----------------------------------------
ANZSCO - 261312
-----------------------------------------
ACS- Jan 18, 2018 - Positive
PTE- March 4, 2018 - 72/75/70/65
EOI SC 189- Feb 2, 2018 - 65 points
Invitation - Waiting 
-----------------------------------------


----------



## k.amarjeet01 (Mar 13, 2017)

kishoregunnala said:


> I have submitted in the month of Feb for 189 till now i haven't heard anything.
> 
> By the way what is pro-rata and non pro rata occupation and in which category my occupation falls?
> 
> ...



Your ANZSCO falls under pro-rata occupation category. And, with 65 points, you will not get invitation. Better try to get higher score in PTE.


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

Dineshpancholi said:


> Hi Avinash, I have been waiting from 7th November(almost 6 months) with 70 points, engineering technologist. If the current trend of 300 invitation continues even after FY then you and I might never get invitation with 70 points, so try to increase your points.


Hi Dinesh,

I know it is very disappointing to wait even after having 70 points. I think sometimes we exaggerate our tension. We see that people with 75 points are being invited but we do not consider such 75 pointers are very less. DHA started from july 2017 to invite other engineering professionals with cut off of 70 and they were able to fulfill only 50% of the ceiling. Now they are inviting 75 pointers and we do not have any idea of numbers of invitations being issued to other engineering professionals since 21st march. DHA shows only 584 invites have been issued in our occupation. If current trend continues in the next financial year then surely there will be less invitations in our occupations as compared to the past. I think our occupation will not reach ceiling of 1000 this year too.

When I saw cut off was 70 for 233914 in the month of January, I left my job in the FEB to score 79+ in PTE and jump to 70 points as I was not getting enough time to prepare for the exam with Job. I prepared for 2 months and got 79+ on 4th April and now I am seeing that 70 points are not enough. This is sheer manipulation by DHA.

The all we can do at this point of time is wait as no state is interested to sponsor 233914. Let's just wait and watch.


----------



## kishoregunnala (Jan 12, 2018)

That was quick bro. You got invitation in a span of month??

I have submitted in feb 2018 for 65 points for code 261313 what are the chances?


----------



## k.amarjeet01 (Mar 13, 2017)

kishoregunnala said:


> That was quick bro. You got invitation in a span of month??
> 
> I have submitted in feb 2018 for 65 points for code 261313 what are the chances?


If you are talking about me, then yes.. I got invitation in the 3rd round after I updated my EOI with 75 points. When I first submitted EOI in August 2017, I had 65 points.

I am sorry to say that with 65 points for 2613XX ANZSCO code, there is no chance. Even people having 70 points have not got invitations for many months now. Only 75 pointers are getting invitations, that too after few rounds.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

kishoregunnala said:


> That was quick bro. You got invitation in a span of month??
> 
> I have submitted in feb 2018 for 65 points for code 261313 what are the chances?


Buddy sorry to be blunt but forget invites for 189 with 65 or 70.

Even states these days invites 70+5 or 75+5 with 20 in English.

Please read through the forum explore yourself. Go through immigration website to understand your trend


----------



## kishoregunnala (Jan 12, 2018)

k.amarjeet01 said:


> If you are talking about me, then yes.. I got invitation in the 3rd round after I updated my EOI with 75 points. When I first submitted EOI in August 2017, I had 65 points.
> 
> I am sorry to say that with 65 points for 2613XX ANZSCO code, there is no chance. Even people having 70 points have not got invitations for many months now. Only 75 pointers are getting invitations, that too after few rounds.


One last question what is pro rata and non pro rata occupation and in which category my occupation falls?

Thanks.


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Buddy sorry to be blunt but forget invites for 189 with 65 or 70.
> 
> Even states these days invites 70+5 or 75+5 with 20 in English.
> 
> Please read through the forum explore yourself. Go through immigration website to understand your trend


Hello,

I have one doubt in my mind and I hope you would be able to clear it. If I talk about my occupation which is 233914 which falls under other Engineering professionals and if there is no applicant with 75 points in it, DHA will not issue any invitation in that occupation for 189??


----------



## k.amarjeet01 (Mar 13, 2017)

kishoregunnala said:


> One last question what is pro rata and non pro rata occupation and in which category my occupation falls?
> 
> Thanks.


pro-rata - few of the ANZSCO occupation are clubbed together for consideration for invitations and occupation ceiling.

For you other question, I have already answered: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...i-invitations-may-2018-a-41.html#post14394466


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

kishoregunnala said:


> One last question what is pro rata and non pro rata occupation and in which category my occupation falls?
> 
> Thanks.


We are under pro rata. Pro rata means it's not about first come first serve. It's all about giving preference to people with high points


----------



## Virat03 (May 5, 2018)

Was there no invitation round after 21 March 2018?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Virat03 said:


> Was there no invitation round after 21 March 2018?


Hey bud, did you read through all the posts before asking this? I am afraid you didn't. Every month has two rounds. All rounds have happened as expected.

Next round is on Tuesday IST


----------



## abcFalcon (Mar 10, 2018)

*Next Invitation round*

Hello everyone,
Do we have the next invitation round on coming Wednesday - 9th May 2018?


----------



## k.amarjeet01 (Mar 13, 2017)

Virat03 said:


> Was there no invitation round after 21 March 2018?


Two invitation rounds already took place in April. It's not been updated yet on the portal. They are often slow.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

abcFalcon said:


> Hello everyone,
> Do we have the next invitation round on coming Wednesday - 9th May 2018?


Yes we definitely have one


----------



## ieminent (May 5, 2018)

What is the average invitation time for ict security 262112?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

ieminent said:


> What is the average invitation time for ict security 262112?




Depends on your points buddy. Since your occupation is non pro rata, you will get invited very soon if you have 75+ points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi, most of us are looking forward for the next round to happen on 9th May. However, none of us can confirm the same before 9th May 0:00am Australian time.
Let’s be hopeful.



abcFalcon said:


> Hello everyone,
> Do we have the next invitation round on coming Wednesday - 9th May 2018?


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

The question is, does DHA ever provided 3 rounds of invitations before?

Since there are three Wednesdays for the month of May there should be three invitation rounds. But if one of the comments is correct that there should only be two invitations per month, then definitely there is an invitation on May 9th. Hopefully.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

jon1101a said:


> The question is, does DHA ever provided 3 rounds of invitations before?
> 
> Since there are three Wednesdays for the month of May there should be three invitation rounds. But if one of the comments is correct that there should only be two invitations per month, then definitely there is an invitation on May 9th. Hopefully.




They sent invites on the 1st, 15th, and 29th of March 2017. They have done that. But it does not seem to be the case for this month.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> We are under pro rata. Pro rata means it's not about first come first serve. It's all about giving preference to people with high points


Hello,

I have one doubt in my mind and I hope you would be able to clear it. If I talk about my occupation which is 233914 which falls under other Engineering professionals (Pro rata) and if there is no applicant with 75 points in it, DHA will not issue any invitation in that occupation for 189??


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

avinash12345 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> I have one doubt in my mind and I hope you would be able to clear it. If I talk about my occupation which is 233914 which falls under other Engineering professionals (Pro rata) and if there is no applicant with 75 points in it, DHA will not issue any invitation in that occupation for 189??




Then the points cutoff will be 70 with last DOE invited earlier than the non pro rata.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

foxes said:


> Then the points cutoff will be 70 with last DOE invited earlier than the non pro rata.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the answer. I had misconception in my mind. I thought DHA sets the cut off as per their wishes and forecasting.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

avinash12345 said:


> Thanks for the answer. I had misconception in my mind. I thought DHA sets the cut off as per their wishes and forecasting.




No mate. It works like demand and supply concept. With much fewer demand and consistent - or even perhaps increasing- supply, “the price” increases.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrs_bose (May 6, 2018)

Hi Everyone, 

I am newbie to this forum. Small question:

Will I get invite till June with below details?

261112 -ICT SA
EOI date - 11th April 2018
75 points + 5(SS)
Superior English

Any help would be appreciated. 
Looking at ISCAH figures, If there is queue for 80 and 85, should I never expect Invitation?


----------



## vivek40u (Sep 14, 2017)

Dillu85 said:


> Hi. my total score is with PTE 10, do i really have chance for getting ITA even near future. or
> whether with PTE 20 only can have better chances for ITA.


I am also on same boat.Do you think we can expect invite from NSW at 75 points with 5 points of state and 10 points in PTE. I am reading at various places , NSW prefers 20 points in PTE.


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

mrs_bose said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am newbie to this forum. Small question:
> 
> ...


Since nobody knows the answer, help yourself and everyone else by entering your data correctly over at myimmitracker.com . With the govt being very opaque, our only solution is to keep the community data upto date with good data integrity so that it's easier to discern reasonable patterns


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

vivek40u said:


> I am also on same boat.Do you think we can expect invite from NSW at 75 points with 5 points of state and 10 points in PTE. I am reading at various places , NSW prefers 20 points in PTE.


I am not 💯 sure but almost everyone says NSW recently started preferring 20 pointers. But one of my friends has 75+5 with DOE as 12th April for 261313. But he has not got invite. Not sure how the trend is. But one thing is for sure it's bad overall


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> I am not  sure but almost everyone says NSW recently started preferring 20 pointers. But one of my friends has 75+5 with DOE as 12th April for 261313. But he has not got invite. Not sure how the trend is. But one thing is for sure it's bad overall




I read in the NSW thread earlier that towards the end of financial year, they are slowing down their process and seeking to process those who have been invited. I’m not saying that they won’t invite anyone until the next FY, rather, they will invite fewer people within these two months.

CMIIW.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

mrs_bose said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You do have chance with 75 points. However, it’s hard to predict more precisely because they have not disclosed April’s rounds results yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

foxes said:


> I read in the NSW thread earlier that towards the end of financial year, they are slowing down their process and seeking to process those who have been invited. I’m not saying that they won’t invite anyone until the next FY, rather, they will invite fewer people within these two months.
> 
> CMIIW.
> 
> ...



Yeah it's very slow and I myself baning for pre invite now. Hoping to get one if 189 doesn't work out where I am five days behind in backlog for 2613 at 20.03.2018


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> I am not 💯 sure but almost everyone says NSW recently started preferring 20 pointers. But one of my friends has 75+5 with DOE as 12th April for 261313. But he has not got invite. Not sure how the trend is. But one thing is for sure it's bad overall


There is great surge in the number of applicants now submitting EOIs for 190 with high points and that's probably one of the primary reason your friend has not received a pre-invite yet. 75+5 seems to be a good score but what's the ANZCO?


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> kbjan26 said:
> 
> 
> > I am not 💯 sure but almost everyone says NSW recently started preferring 20 pointers. But one of my friends has 75+5 with DOE as 12th April for 261313. But he has not got invite. Not sure how the trend is. But one thing is for sure it's bad overall
> ...


It's true more people with high points select 190. In this way many invites also getting wasted, since they will get 189 eventually. I know a few of them.

Last round for NSW was 12 April so your friend lost that round otherwise he would have got it for sure.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

kooshan said:


> It's true more people with high points select 190. In this way many invites also getting wasted, since they will get 189 eventually. I know a few of them.
> 
> Last round for NSW was 12 April so your friend lost that round otherwise he would have got it for sure.


This double invite is something DHA needs to fix asap. With all the abrupt policy changes and more strict rules, this is probably the last thing a genuine applicant needs.


----------



## aryalbishna123 (Dec 30, 2017)

http://.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/4-april-2018-invitation-round.aspx


----------



## aryalbishna123 (Dec 30, 2017)

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/4-april-2018-invitation-round.aspx


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

*Official 4 April Round Results are in*

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/4-april-2018-invitation-round.aspx

DHA releasing the results today is a clear indication that they will have a invitation round on 09 May.


----------



## aryalbishna123 (Dec 30, 2017)

Not sure of 9 may as it says 8 may in websites. Not sure if it is typo error because it usally it happens in Wednesday.


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> I am not  sure but almost everyone says NSW recently started preferring 20 pointers. But one of my friends has 75+5 with DOE as 12th April for 261313. But he has not got invite. Not sure how the trend is. But one thing is for sure it's bad overall



Did you already get pre invite from NSW that’s nice



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

aryalbishna123 said:


> Not sure of 9 may as it says 8 may in websites. Not sure if it is typo error because it usally it happens in Wednesday.


it has to be a typo error. Moreover, they have to highlight 18 April as the next anticipated round. DHA still continues to surprise us, even though if its a typo error. :tongue1:


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

aryalbishna123 said:


> Not sure of 9 may as it says 8 may in websites. Not sure if it is typo error because it usally it happens in Wednesday.


Which site?


----------



## jinahadam (Apr 21, 2018)

pravincv said:


> Which site?


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/4-april-2018-invitation-round.aspx


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

jinahadam said:


> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/4-april-2018-invitation-round.aspx


Doesn't seem to have anything about May 8th?


----------



## jinahadam (Apr 21, 2018)

pravincv said:


> Doesn't seem to have anything about May 8th?


sorry wrong link, here is the correct one. https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil#tab-content-2


----------



## shayx (May 4, 2018)

It seems like most of the members posting here are applying under IT related jobs. Anyone applied under external auditor and got invited recently?


----------



## VeraBam (May 2, 2018)

So they are inviting once a month now? with 300 invites? 

Cause they jump from april 4 to may 8? 

And i guess the next one will be 2nd week of june? 

#killmenow


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

VeraBam said:


> So they are inviting once a month now? with 300 invites?
> 
> Cause they jump from april 4 to may 8?
> 
> ...


no, they just did not update on site.


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

Are you guys expecting a 1000 invite this time, as per few forums?


----------



## jinahadam (Apr 21, 2018)

There was a round on the 18th of April, no one knows how many got invited, but my guess is 300, bringing the total of the month to 600 like all other recent months, they are just giving the date for the next round, the details for the April 18th round would be updated. (eventually) 



VeraBam said:


> So they are inviting once a month now? with 300 invites?
> 
> Cause they jump from april 4 to may 8?
> 
> ...


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

jinahadam said:


> There was a round on the 18th of April, no one knows how many got invited, but my guess is 300, bringing the total of the month to 600 like all other recent months, they are just giving the date for the next round, the details for the April 18th round would be updated. (eventually)


looking at ISCAH data, the cut off dates seem to be ones from 18th apr though its mentioned as 4th april. i could be wrong.


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

Per the data published on DHA, ICT-BA is moving at snails pace.
Each round pushed DOE by a meager ~5 days.

21st Feb round - last DOE is 30th Jan
7th March round - last DOE is 1st Feb
21st March round - last DOE is 7th Feb
4th April round - last DOE is 13th Feb
18th April round - my guess is 18th Feb.


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

shayx said:


> It seems like most of the members posting here are applying under IT related jobs. Anyone applied under external auditor and got invited recently?


Chemical Engineering here. Waiting with fingers crossed for an invite this month (highly unlikely) because I will have to fly overseas. Such a hassle. 70 points DOE 13th April.


----------



## hakim92 (Jan 3, 2018)

Demisane said:


> Chemical Engineering here. Waiting with fingers crossed for an invite this month (highly unlikely) because I will have to fly overseas. Such a hassle. 70 points DOE 13th April.


I nominate Computer Network 70 points and my DOE is 8/11/17. Because of this trend, I had to fly overseas. Tbh it sucks so bad.


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Do we have a round today or tomorrow as per India timing ??


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

aryalbishna123 said:


> Not sure of 9 may as it says 8 may in websites. Not sure if it is typo error because it usally it happens in Wednesday.


Hi,

Invitations happened previously on Mondays, Thursdays and Fridays.
Who knows if there is a round happening this time on a Tuesday (8 May) ?

Anyway happy to see some updation in the Skillselect website.

Cheers. 
(261313 - 75 points - DoE:18.03.18)


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

8 May means it should be today 7 may as per IST right


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

Sharmak said:


> 8 May means it should be today 7 may as per IST right


Yes 19:30 IST tonight.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sharmak said:


> Do we have a round today or tomorrow as per India timing ??


Should be today 7.30pm india time as per Skillselect 

Cheers


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

Sharmak said:


> 8 May means it should be today 7 may as per IST right


If the round is happening on 8th May, it will be 7.30 pm Indian time, today (7th May).
Or if it's happening as usual on Wednesday(9th May), it's tomorrow 7.30 pm Indian time.


----------



## anurag_aus (Feb 21, 2017)

Guys, anyone have idea what will be the approx difference between number of applicants mentioned in immitracker and actual. Any input will be appreciated as it will be a great help for me to decide between 189 & 190.


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

anurag_aus said:


> Guys, anyone have idea what will be the approx difference between number of applicants mentioned in immitracker and actual. Any input will be appreciated as it will be a great help for me to deciding between 189 & 190.


I was thinking about that , multiple 4 could be good guess


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Sharmak said:


> 8 May means it should be today 7 may as per IST right


No invite round will be 8th May IST 19.30 hrs which means 9th May Australia time


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

hakim92 said:


> I nominate Computer Network 70 points and my DOE is 8/11/17. Because of this trend, I had to fly overseas. Tbh it sucks so bad.


I agree man. It sucks after effort has been put to support their economy.


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

As per skillselect it's 8 May which is definitely Australia time. Hence that would be 7 May India time which is today


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

Wow! Finally they have updated skill select!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sharmak said:


> As per skillselect it's 8 May which is definitely Australia time. Hence that would be 7 May India time which is today


You are correct

Unless it’s a typo, the department has changed its schedule from Wednesday only

Cheers


----------



## Pacifist Annihilator (May 7, 2018)

Hey!

My first post here. First of all, thanks for making this forum such an awesome source of invaluable info! You are great! 

I've submitted my EOI on 24/04/2018. 75 points. 261312.

On ~20th of June I will have +5 exp points, therefore a total of 80. 

I'm a bit concerned in case a queue of 80 pointers forms, which to me seems possible under current supply/demand conditions. So, in case that happens, after 20th of June, would I be at the front or at the back of this queue?

Also, am I right in assuming that my points will get updated automatically in skillselect and I will not need to make any manual changes to my EOI?

Thanks!


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

kooshan said:


> I was thinking about that , multiple 4 could be good guess


No thumb rule. Some job codes are more diligent in updating immitracker. Others, not so. Basically, if an agent is doing your work, it's likely you aren't following up on immitracker carefully. But who knows


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pacifist Annihilator said:


> Hey!
> 
> My first post here. First of all, thanks for making this forum such an awesome source of invaluable info! You are great!
> 
> ...


If you have marked the current job as RELEVANT and left the TO DATE blank, then the system will automatically give you the extra points as and when you become eligible 
There may a difference of 1-2 days in your calculations and Skillselect calculations 

But do recheck that the points have been bumped on that day or next 

On the 20th of June, you will be the last person in the 80 point queue
But I really doubt that 80 pointers queue will spill over to the next round 
You will in all probability be invited in the next round, once your points are bumped

Cheers


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

04-Apr-2018 round results are declared.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/4-april-2018-invitation-round.aspx


----------



## uniqueharvey (Jan 25, 2018)

Any Actuary (224111) ? haha 

I know my chance is low with 65 (189) and 70 (190 NSW), probably need to wait until next financial year lol


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

DHA site clearly says that:
"The next invitation round is anticipated to run on 8 May 2018."

So does it mean that it will happen after 6 hours from now?

pls share your thoughts, guys? had it ever happened before, that the round was on Tue?


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

anurag_aus said:


> Guys, anyone have idea what will be the approx difference between number of applicants mentioned in immitracker and actual. Any input will be appreciated as it will be a great help for me to decide between 189 & 190.


I feel the actual number of invites are around 10 times than what is updated in the 189 Immitracker. Usually 7-9 people used to update from 2613 group while the actual invited numbers are 77 per round. However, there is no rule; it can always vary (eg. Round of Apr 18 - only 4 updations are there from 2613 group, while it is assumed that a total number of 300 invites are gone with around 70 from 2613 group.).


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

Pacifist Annihilator said:


> Hey!
> 
> My first post here. First of all, thanks for making this forum such an awesome source of invaluable info! You are great!
> 
> ...


The last invitation round of this Visa year is expected to run on 20th June. Since your EOI gets updated on 20th June itself, I feel you may miss the invite for the same day. However, you will be surely invited in the next round, hopefully on July 4.


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

AlexOz said:


> DHA site clearly says that:
> "The next invitation round is anticipated to run on 8 May 2018."
> 
> So does it mean that it will happen after 6 hours from now?
> ...


It never happened on a Tuesday, as per the available info. However, we will know in 5 hours from now.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

Soundmusic said:


> I feel the actual number of invites are around 10 times than what is updated in the 189 Immitracker. Usually 7-9 people used to update from 2613 group while the actual invited numbers are 77 per round. However, there is no rule; it can always vary (eg. Round of Apr 18 - only 4 updations are there from 2613 group, while it is assumed that a total number of 300 invites are gone with around 70 from 2613 group.).


How's the 70 for 2613 assumed? With 77 handed over, the queue has moved about a week? I find it hard to believe that there are 77 75 pointers in 2613 at any given moment.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

pravincv said:


> How's the 70 for 2613 assumed? With 77 handed over, the queue has moved about a week? I find it hard to believe that there are 77 75 pointers in 2613 at any given moment.


Hi Pravin,

Now everyone is aiming for 75. In fact , I had discussions with all who appeared with me for PTE-A when I was attempting back to back. everyone is alarmed and informed of the current situation. Everyone knows that its 75 that's going to work for 189 after the immigration changes.

There are 1000s and 1000s competing. Its not a surprise that there are 100s of people who are clearing PTE-A with 79+. 100 is a certain probability from 1000s of aspirants


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

pravincv said:


> How's the 70 for 2613 assumed? With 77 handed over, the queue has moved about a week? I find it hard to believe that there are 77 75 pointers in 2613 at any given moment.


Hi, the invitation number of 77 is not my assumption. It is the fact that starting from December (second round), ever since the total invites per round were reduced to 300, the number of invites to 2613 group was always around 70. Note that, the 77 numbers is not just 75 pointers, it includes 80 pointers too. However, I'm not having any data regarding the last round(18 April). Will have to await the official results.
Thanks.


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

Soundmusic said:


> Hi, the invitation number of 77 is not my assumption. It is the fact that starting from December (second round), ever since the total monthly invites were reduced to 300, the number of invites to 2613 group was always around 70. Note that, the 77 numbers is not just 75 pointers, it includes 80 pointers too. However, I'm not having any data regarding the last round(18 April). Will have to await the official results.
> Thanks.


Cool. Could you please point me to site which mentions 70 invites to 2613. Is that published or anecdotal. Btw, I believe it's been around 600 permonth given there are 2 rounds


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

pravincv said:


> Cool. Could you please point me to site which mentions 70 invites to 2613. Is that published or anecdotal. Btw, I believe it's been around 600 permonth given there are 2 rounds


Here's the link.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=1921751028

Yes, (correction) 300 per round and monthly 600.


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Pravin,
> 
> Now everyone is aiming for 75. In fact , I had discussions with all who appeared with me for PTE-A when I was attempting back to back. everyone is alarmed and informed of the current situation. Everyone knows that its 75 that's going to work for 189 after the immigration changes.
> 
> There are 1000s and 1000s competing. Its not a surprise that there are 100s of people who are clearing PTE-A with 79+. 100 is a certain probability from 1000s of aspirants


Sure, it's possible. But without data, it's difficult to guess if it's 10 times immitracker or just double


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

pravincv said:


> Sure, it's possible. But without data, it's difficult to guess if it's 10 times immitracker or just double


Hi, just see the attached snapshot on the 2613 invitation trend for the 2017-18 year so far.


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

immitracker is just useful for showing cut off otherwise it's all assumption.
Usually people with high points don't bother to add their case.
77 is official number, definitely there are some double invites in it too.
Last a few months trend showed 8 to 12 days movement for 2613. This means everyday there are 8 people with 75 points or more. 
Today accountants FOI for other visa query released that shows thier ceiling hasn't reached so they're also getting invite.
We need to wait and see how's going to be next round.


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

Soundmusic said:


> Here's the link.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=1921751028
> 
> Yes, (correction) 300 per round and monthly 600.


Really cool. is this from iscah? how about 190? doesnt seem to have a anzsco level breakdown in it.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

pravincv said:


> Really cool. is this from iscah? how about 190? doesnt seem to have a anzsco level breakdown in it.


Hi Pravin,

Whatever soundmusic has posted is from 261313 sheet. It provides an approximate drill down of invites each round. And as you can see it has been a constant 77 people each round only with 75 points.

Its like our NEET exam happening across India. States like where I come from TamilNadu opposed it initially but now they are seeing how they can face it and take it up.

Its like the same. They increased the threshold to 75 and all raise their bars high. As simple as that


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

pravincv said:


> Really cool. is this from iscah? how about 190? doesnt seem to have a anzsco level breakdown in it.


This is NOT from Iscah, I think. 
There is a sheet for state nominations; however, that shows the numbers statewise, not Anzsco codewise.


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

Hi, I am wondering why this excel sheet shows data only till Oct 2017


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

msme_1988 said:


> Hi, I am wondering why this excel sheet shows data only till Oct 2017


Hi Folks, let's gear up for today. Sure they cannot do a typo just like that in skill select.

You will come to know the reality today. Good luck to everyone if there is an invite round happening.

I am sure Andrey is going to miss conveying the wishes here  . Not everyone would have seen the skill select update


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Folks, let's gear up for today. Sure they cannot do a typo just like that in skill select.
> 
> You will come to know the reality today. Good luck to everyone if there is an invite round happening.
> 
> I am sure Andrey is going to miss conveying the wishes here  . Not everyone would have seen the skill select update


Yes. The question is - is it another 1.5 hours or 25.5 hours  !


----------



## mmmukul (Apr 6, 2018)

Soundmusic said:


> Hi,
> 
> Invitations happened previously on Mondays, Thursdays and Fridays.
> Who knows if there is a round happening this time on a Tuesday (8 May) ?
> ...


Hey man..I'm exactly on the same boat as yourself. All the best partner.


----------



## mmmukul (Apr 6, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Folks, let's gear up for today. Sure they cannot do a typo just like that in skill select.
> 
> You will come to know the reality today. Good luck to everyone if there is an invite round happening.
> 
> I am sure Andrey is going to miss conveying the wishes here  . Not everyone would have seen the skill select update


All the best man.


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

Alright, just some minutes left, lets see what happens in May first round now ha


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

mmmukul said:


> Hey man..I'm exactly on the same boat as yourself. All the best partner.


Thanks mate. All the best to you too.
By the way just wanted to ask you, around what time on 18 March you updated the EOI?
From the last round dated 18 April, not only the DOE, but the TOE (Time of Effect) also matters..!


----------



## mmmukul (Apr 6, 2018)

Soundmusic said:


> Thanks mate. All the best to you too.
> By the way just wanted to ask you, around what time on 18 March you updated the EOI?
> From the last round dated 18 April, not only the DOE, but the TOE (Time of Effect) also matters..!


Hey man..dont remember precisely.. I think it was around 8-8.30pm IST. Also, when we get invited for 189, is there any change in my skill select account?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

mmmukul said:


> Hey man..dont remember precisely.. I think it was around 8-8.30pm IST. Also, when we get invited for 189, is there any change in my skill select account?


You get an email ( most enters junk or spam as I am told). Your EOI application status changes to "INVITED"


----------



## mmmukul (Apr 6, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> You get an email ( most enters junk or spam as I am told). Your EOI application status changes to "INVITED"


May GOD uncork his bottle of mercy and grace on all of us tonite. AMEN!


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

Amen..another 20 minutes to go.. anyone who gets an invite, please message..


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

mmmukul said:


> May GOD uncork his bottle of mercy and grace on all of us tonite. AMEN!


Bottle is already uncorked, I believe. Mercy is reaching us in another 20 minutes..


----------



## Mughal535 (May 5, 2018)

Ameen


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

good luck everyone~


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

Good luck folks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

This silence suggests me, May 8 was just a Typo ...


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

*layball: layball:*

layball: layball: layball:


----------



## mmmukul (Apr 6, 2018)

Soundmusic said:


> This silence suggests me, May 8 was just a Typo ...


SERIOUSLY!! It still says, "SUBMITTED" in this B****.


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

what's wrong with the home affair! a sucking year


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

Soundmusic said:


> This silence suggests me, May 8 was just a Typo ...


I also think the same man!!


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> layball: layball: layball:


 :behindsofa:


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

kirk1031 said:


> what's wrong with the home affair! a sucking year


B** S*** B******* playing with our emotions and time. F****** B********


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> B** S*** B******* playing with our emotions and time. F****** B********


H**** B******* they could not just make a minor update with perfection. Let them go to hell


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

I guess so too, seems like a typo..let's get back to whatever we were doing, it is another day's wait!


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

Home affairs is trolling.. typos for ****s n giggles m8

Go grab some drinks, its not happening today hahahaha


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

Any updates!!!


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

avinash12345 said:


> Any updates!!!


You do mate. But unfortunately you have only that of abused ones of home affairs. Nothing else. Its a cheap **** act from them


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

avinash12345 said:


> Any updates!!!


No updates so far.:sad::sad:


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> You do mate. But unfortunately you have only that of abused ones of home affairs. Nothing else. Its a cheap **** act from them


Calm down brother!!! Once we get the PR, we all would recall all this and laugh when alone!! This happens. Stay positive, believe in god and hard work. The day will come....!!


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

kaanixir said:


> Home affairs is trolling.. typos for ****s n giggles m8
> 
> 
> 
> Go grab some drinks, its not happening today hahahaha




You would have been the happiest man on the planet.
It was a typo indeed then.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil (Aug 27, 2015)

DHA gave us a Bazinga; Sheldon Cooper style


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

To their benefit, they do say "anticipated" date. So technically, it isn't a typo. I don't even know why I am checking in on this. I won't get an invite before my visa ends anyways.


----------



## ajyegnesh (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi
How do we verify the selections started happening today as there will be delay in publishing data in skillselect website.

Pardon my ignorance I launched EOI last week only.

Regards
Yegnesh


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

*Let's not be surprised!!*

Lets not be surprised if we dont have invite round tomorrow either!!!

They might come back saying the system mal functioned due to day change in the system which was set to Tuesday and invite round crashed!! blah blah blah!!!

Optimism have turned completely into pesimmisim


----------



## niko2222 (Jan 8, 2018)

When could I expect an invite? Thanks to anyone who responds. ray2:

PTE 20.
experience10.
age 30.
qualifications.10

70 points. Eoi. 16/04/18

ANZSCO. 331111


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for May 2018 &lt;==*



kbjan26 said:


> Lets not be surprised if we dont have invite round tomorrow either!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We are all at the mercy of the person making those updates. May(irony) his soul rest in peices.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

ajyegnesh said:


> Hi
> How do we verify the selections started happening today as there will be delay in publishing data in skillselect website.
> 
> Pardon my ignorance I launched EOI last week only.
> ...


We go based on people reporting ITAs on this forum and tracking application status on https://myimmitracker.com


----------



## Taim00rAli (May 7, 2018)

Hello Every one,
I have recently lodged my EOI (2 May 2018) with 75 points as a developer programmer, What is the expected that for invitation according to you guys as my visa is going to expire in couple of months.Is there any chance before july 2018?
Thanks 🙏


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

I told you guys before it was a typo error. They would not run a round on 8 May (Tuesday) and mess up the remaining round allocations for rest of the FY. They were suppose to write 18 April but instead wrote 8 May. If I am not wrong, we can expect 18 April round results today and they are most likely to run a round on 9 May tomorrow.


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

avinash12345 said:


> Calm down brother!!! Once we get the PR, we all would recall all this and laugh when alone!! This happens. Stay positive, believe in god and hard work. The day will come....!!


Well I have been crying with laughter , seeing all the comments and expressions. 
Anyway :focus:, haven't seen any updates on the myimmtracker or on any other forums. Going by earlier dates, there should be a invite draw round on the 9th, so lets hope that the trend continues.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

mustafa01 said:


> I told you guys before it was a typo error. They would not run a round on 8 May (Tuesday) and mess up the remaining round allocations for rest of the FY. They were suppose to write 18 April but instead wrote 8 May. If I am not wrong, we can expect 18 April round results today and they are most likely to run a round on 9 May tomorrow.


Hope it happens


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> A friend of mine from Australia spoiled my sleep and mood completely though I know the information is not authenticated. He conveyed get he heard no more software engineers going to be invited in this year under 189. Things like these and the last round pattern has dashed my hopes big time


Nope. That would never be the case. Accounting and IT contribute to almost 80% of overseas student. If Accounting if not evicted this year from MLTSSL it would still be hard for future students to secure or find a promising pathway for PR as there is already thousands's of EOI backlogs for accountants; on the other hand IT is similar to accounting but is has a major portion of overseas student in it (Software, ICT, Networking, etc). To remove or stop inviting any IT field from MLTSSL could create series of drastic ripples in total number of international students resulting in irrecoverable loss in national economy. So don't worry, a big step like that against software engineers, we should be able to see it coming at least few months before.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

*18 April round results page created by DHA. They will publish the results soon here*


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> Nope. That would never be the case. Accounting and IT contribute to almost 80% of overseas student. If Accounting if not evicted this year from MLTSSL it would still be hard for future students to secure or find a promising pathway for PR as there is already thousands's of EOI backlogs for accountants; on the other hand IT is similar to accounting but is has a major portion of overseas student in it (Software, ICT, Networking, etc). To remove or stop inviting any IT field from MLTSSL could create series of drastic ripples in total number of international students resulting in irrecoverable loss in national economy. So don't worry, a big step like that against software engineers, we should be able to see it coming at least few months before.


Well i agree, also note that the software engineer quota is not even 50% full for this financial year yet. And in addition we are already inching towards the next financial year.

Addressing the elephant in the room, it again all depends on how many of the 80 points above are submitting EOI. Looking at all the home dept data and isch and myimm I can say around 20-30 still are submitting 80+, 189 is all based on the points. 75 pointers around march are still in the queue, 70 pointers around nov 2017 are in the queue and 65 march 2017, so in the end the odds are all based on your points and how many in the future before u get the invite not submit much higher than your points. Also looking at the pattern around 77+ invites have been given out of 300 twice every month for SW Eng. That is the hard line fact.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

anurag_aus said:


> Guys, anyone have idea what will be the approx difference between number of applicants mentioned in immitracker and actual. Any input will be appreciated as it will be a great help for me to decide between 189 & 190.



It's been mentioned before that Immitracker represents about 10% of total applicants.


----------



## Ducko (Mar 13, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> *18 April round results page created by DHA. They will publish the results soon *


Good finding mate! I think there only one staff at DHA taking care of the website and she/he is just back from a vacation .


----------



## uniqueharvey (Jan 25, 2018)

Ducko said:


> Good finding mate! I think there only one staff at DHA taking care of the website and she/he is just back from a vacation .


Hello, I'm Vietnamese too. haha


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

santhoshpkumar said:


> Well i agree, also note that the software engineer quota is not even 50% full for this financial year yet. And in addition we are already inching towards the next financial year.
> 
> Addressing the elephant in the room, it again all depends on how many of the 80 points above are submitting EOI. Looking at all the home dept data and isch and myimm I can say around 20-30 still are submitting 80+, 189 is all based on the points. 75 pointers around march are still in the queue, 70 pointers around nov 2017 are in the queue and 65 march 2017, so in the end the odds are all based on your points and how many in the future before u get the invite not submit much higher than your points. Also looking at the pattern around 77+ invites have been given out of 300 twice every month for SW Eng. That is the hard line fact.


Hi,

I have done a small comparison of numbers of invitations issued to all prorata occupations in the year 2016-17 and numbers of invitations issued yet in this tear. I found that almost all of the prorata occupations got invitations around 80% of their ceiling and some occupations were 100% filled while on the contrary, this year all the pro-rata occupations have been invited around 50% of their ceilings yet. If this continues, I think no pro-rata occupation is going to get invitations to their 100% ceilings.


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

avinash12345 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have done a small comparison of numbers of invitations issued to all prorata occupations in the year 2016-17 and numbers of invitations issued yet in this tear. I found that almost all of the prorata occupations got invitations around 80% of their ceiling and some occupations were 100% filled while on the contrary, this year all the pro-rata occupations have been invited around 50% of their ceilings yet. If this continues, I think no pro-rata occupation is going to get invitations to their 100% ceilings.


Well there are 2 possibilities, one they make a bulk invite towards the end of the financial year to complete the quota, other they will not fill up the quota, which has never happened to my knowledge. While the prorata has been there, this year they have been more restrictive and it might not come up as a surprise given they want to use the same quota for the NZ applicants. So it is unfair to comparing to every other year in the past. There was a time in 2014-2015 why even 2017 where as low as 65 have got an invite. So I would want to be more positive and hope for the best. This is a supply demand gap rush, while the demand is there, there is also steady supply of high pointers, so logically speaking if I were a country and want more immigrants, I would want the best and wait as late as possible to fill them up given there is huge supply. So you need to look at from all the dynamics.

In short there is no need to panic from the govt to fill them up, because they know they have a huge supply and they can be as picky as possible. It sounds mean but believe me that is the way it is. When there was a less applicants with high points, applicants had the leverage, now given the high supply the govt has the leverage to be picky.


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

santhoshpkumar said:


> Well there are 2 possibilities, one they make a bulk invite towards the end of the financial year to complete the quota, other they will not fill up the quota, which has never happened to my knowledge. While the prorata has been there, this year they have been more restrictive and it might not come up as a surprise given they want to use the same quota for the NZ applicants. So it is unfair to comparing to every other year in the past. There was a time in 2014-2015 why even 2017 where as low as 65 have got an invite. So I would want to be more positive and hope for the best. This is a supply demand gap rush, while the demand is there, there is also steady supply of high pointers, so logically speaking if I were a country and want more immigrants, I would want the best and wait as late as possible to fill them up given there is huge supply. So you need to look at from all the dynamics.
> 
> In short there is no need to panic from the govt to fill them up, because they know they have a huge supply and they can be as picky as possible. It sounds mean but believe me that is the way it is. When there was a less applicants with high points, applicants had the leverage, now given the high supply the govt has the leverage to be picky.


Alright Brother,

Can you plz one confusion that I have. If I talk about my occupation which is Other Engineering professionals, 597 invites have been issued yet out of ceiling of 1000. Do these 597 invites include NZ applicants too?


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

avinash12345 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have done a small comparison of numbers of invitations issued to all prorata occupations in the year 2016-17 and numbers of invitations issued yet in this tear. I found that almost all of the prorata occupations got invitations around 80% of their ceiling and some occupations were 100% filled while on the contrary, this year all the pro-rata occupations have been invited around 50% of their ceilings yet. If this continues, I think no pro-rata occupation is going to get invitations to their 100% ceilings.


The minister Peter Dutton has slyly changed targets into ceilings which dha doesn't need to necessarily meet. The actual number is all too opaque and prone to political manipulation


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

avinash12345 said:


> Alright Brother,
> 
> 
> 
> Can you plz one confusion that I have. If I talk about my occupation which is Other Engineering professionals, 597 invites have been issued yet out of ceiling of 1000. Do these 597 invites include NZ applicants too?




To my knowledge I would say no, because in the end 189 points stream is based on points other is New Zealand stream but both come from the same pool. So in short nz stream have guaranteed auto invite and that is my theory why they are holding off a larger chuck of invites. They want to have enough to fill those cards. Given I don’t see any other place which indicates how many zw have applied there is no way to know. It might even come up towards the end saying of these 30 % is filled and now the rest can be filled by points stream, just my theory. I am no expert.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for May 2018 &lt;==*



pravincv said:


> The minister Peter Dutton has slyly changed targets into ceilings which dha doesn't need to necessarily meet. The actual number is all too opaque and prone to political manipulation




Exactly so the catch is that the points stream might see low intake, but those numbers are filled by nz stream, and there is no way to know since it’s been cleverly made to indicate ceiling than target. So the most impacted year will be this year and should get back to normalcy is my other theory.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

santhoshpkumar said:


> To my knowledge I would say no, because in the end 189 points stream is based on points other is New Zealand stream but both come from the same pool. So in short nz stream have guaranteed auto invite and that is my theory why they are holding off a larger chuck of invites. They want to have enough to fill those cards. Given I don’t see any other place which indicates how many zw have applied there is no way to know. It might even come up towards the end saying of these 30 % is filled and now the rest can be filled by points stream, just my theory. I am no expert.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alright,

You are not expert but you have made a rational assumption. If this is a case then there are strong chances that bulk invite round might be there towards the end of the FY if 189 quota is not fully filled with NZ stream in order to fill rest of the ceilings.


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

avinash12345 said:


> Alright,
> 
> 
> 
> You are not expert but you have made a rational assumption. If this is a case then there are strong chances that bulk invite round might be there towards the end of the FY if 189 quota is not fully filled with NZ stream in order to fill rest of the ceilings.




I can add more of my theory. There is no direct occupation mapping between nz and points. So in short all they can do is cut certain % from each cat and use those number to fill the nz. Which might explain why there is hold off in all cat. You see there are many ways they can do this put all non filled non meet cat and release the rest for points based system. And they can only do that towards the end of the fin year. So I am more positive. My own cooked up theory to keep me more positive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

The Honourable minister has made it very clear that 190,000 is the maximum limit and not a target which they would have to achieve for immigrant visas in this year

I am guessing that They are likely to end the year with much lower final figures, probably around 170,000 only

So the chances of bulk invites towards the end of the FY is only wishful thinking 

Moreover, this trend of 300 invites only per round is likely to continue till such time that the backlog is cleared and the global processing time for the visas comes down to 3 months , which the minister has clearly spelt out

Cheers


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

santhoshpkumar said:


> I can add more of my theory. There is no direct occupation mapping between nz and points. So in short all they can do is cut certain % from each cat and use those number to fill the nz. Which might explain why there is hold off in all cat. You see there are many ways they can do this put all non filled non meet cat and release the rest for points based system. And they can only do that towards the end of the fin year. So I am more positive. My own cooked up theory to keep me more positive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah,

I just checked on DHA website that to use NZ stream to get 189, NZ citizen needs to have SCV 444 visa and needs to fulfill some other criteria regardless of the occupation.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

avinash12345 said:


> Yeah,
> 
> I just checked on DHA website that to use NZ stream to get 189, NZ citizen needs to have SCV 444 visa and needs to fulfill some other criteria regardless of the occupation.


Most media reports indicate that there are 50,000 eligible NZers who will use this route over the next 5 years

Cheers


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Most media reports indicate that there are 50,000 eligible NZers who will use this route over the next 5 years
> 
> Cheers


That Means around 10,000 each year on an average!!


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

What is so baffling to me is the extreme low invitation count for non-pro rata occupations. As of now only 171 of 1000 for Chem Eng & Metallurgy has been filled. I think about 6 to 7 get invited each round. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The Honourable minister has made it very clear that 190,000 is the maximum limit and not a target which they would have to achieve for immigrant visas in this year
> 
> I am guessing that They are likely to end the year with much lower final figures, probably around 170,000 only
> 
> ...




I agree, I was avoiding making that statement not to hurt anyone sentiment and stay positive. But yes the catch to note is this is not the number they need to fill, but also there will be huge question mark on the ministry if they don’t fill those numbers. In the end it will be shown that the number were met and the nz pathway bridges the gap. And this trend will stay this year and may be beyond, given we don’t know how many will start meeting the nz criteria year on year. Only thing for certain is that high points can give you more odds of invite, point blank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

santhoshpkumar said:


> I agree, I was avoiding making that statement not to hurt anyone sentiment and stay positive. But yes the catch to note is this is not the number they need to fill, but also there will be huge question mark on the ministry if they don’t fill those numbers. In the end it will be shown that the number were met and the nz pathway bridges the gap. And this trend will stay this year and may be beyond, given we don’t know how many will start meeting the nz criteria year on year. Only thing for certain is that high points can give you more odds of invite, point blank.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are missing the point again

The ministry will not be hauled up if they do not issue PR to 190,000 immigrants

The objective of the ministry is to ensure that only desirable people enter Australia and not to reach a target of 190,000

The 170,000 visas which I quoted earlier, would include the NZ stream also

I have always believed that closing your eye does not make the world dark
The earlier you face the reality, the faster decisions you can make

Cheers


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

santhoshpkumar said:


> I agree, I was avoiding making that statement not to hurt anyone sentiment and stay positive. But yes the catch to note is this is not the number they need to fill, but also there will be huge question mark on the ministry if they don’t fill those numbers. In the end it will be shown that the number were met and the nz pathway bridges the gap. And this trend will stay this year and may be beyond, given we don’t know how many will start meeting the nz criteria year on year. Only thing for certain is that high points can give you more odds of invite, point blank.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That means if an applicant has 70 points (which were enough few months back) even with superior English has no chance to get invited. Who knows even 75 points might not be enough to get 189 after few months just because of this strategy.....!!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

avinash12345 said:


> That means if an applicant has 70 points (which were enough few months back) even with superior English has no chance to get invited. Who knows even 75 points might not be enough to get 189 after few months just because of this strategy.....!!!


Auditors and Accountants get invited only with 80 points 

I will not be surprised if 2613 is the next code to achieve that dubious distinction a few months down the line 

Cheers


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You are missing the point again
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I get you. No what I am intending to say is this 75 is the point limit and if they get 80+ they will fill all the slots. What I am intending is same as you, but emphasising the fact that they will fill the high threshold as long as they get high pointers. Only way through is to be on the high point scale. I have already said the same they want to get in as many as long as the new bar is met. And this could also inversely mean the point cutoff could also increase further. The more realist side, which I am sure you will now agree with me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Auditors and Accountants get invited only with 80 points
> 
> I will not be surprised if 2613 is the next code to achieve that dubious distinction a few months down the line
> 
> Cheers


Alright,

Can you tell me something about Other Engineering professionals 2339.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

santhoshpkumar said:


> I get you. No what I am intending to say is this 75 is the point limit and if they get 80+ they will fill all the slots. What I am intending is same as you, but emphasising the fact that they will fill the high threshold as long as they get high pointers. Only way through is to be on the high point scale. I have already said the same they want to get in as many as long as the new bar is met. And this could also inversely mean the point cutoff could also increase further. The more realist side, which I am sure you will now agree with me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are absolutely correct

The cutoffs will keep climbing just like in Delhi university 99% is the cutoff, which I think is a world record 
To achieve 99-100 you are basically reproducing the book verbatim

Soon 70-75 will become the new minimum

Cheers


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You are absolutely correct
> 
> The cutoffs will keep climbing just like in Delhi university 99% is the cutoff, which I think is a world record
> To achieve 99-100 you are basically reproducing the book verbatim
> ...


Can you Plz tell me something about Other Engineering professionals 2339. How will it be for 70 pointers??


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Younare absolutely correct
> 
> The cutoffs will keep climbing just like in Delhi university 99% is the cutoff, which I think is a world record
> To achieve 99-100 you are basically reproducing the book verbatim
> ...




I echo your thoughts, until now it was quantity, now they have hit the critical mass, going forward it’s all quality, Until such time something drastic changes. It is again not a surprise following some of the other country PR. Like they say hope is dangerous thing, it’s time to get to realisation and move on. But never to give up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

avinash12345 said:


> Can you Plz tell me something about Other Engineering professionals 2339. How will it be for 70 pointers??


I don’t predict invites

I was just posting my views on the entire Immigration process

Cheers


----------



## uniqueharvey (Jan 25, 2018)

I'm actually quite surprised to see so many Indians wishing to reside in Australia. I would say more than 90% on this forum are Indians.


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I don’t predict invites
> 
> I was just posting my views on the entire Immigration process
> 
> Cheers


Ok Bro!! I thought you might have some idea about the possible cu off for 2339 they way you have for 2613.


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Most media reports indicate that there are 50,000 eligible NZers who will use this route over the next 5 years
> 
> Cheers


The current queue is 7500 in the NZ stream. Of the 50,000 not everyone meets the income threshold etc. Its hard to predict. The NZ stream hasnt really had a major impact so as to reduce the 189 to a drip. Whats really impacted is the decision to cut down the huge backlog - down to 3 months as you mentioned. Thats going to take long time if the current staff is not augmented. There's a move to privatize and outsource but it still is going to take a long time .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pravincv said:


> The current queue is 7500 in the NZ stream. Of the 50,000 not everyone meets the income threshold etc. Its hard to predict. The NZ stream hasnt really had a major impact so as to reduce the 189 to a drip. Whats really impacted is the decision to cut down the huge backlog - down to 3 months as you mentioned. Thats going to take long time if the current staff is not augmented. There's a move to privatize and outsource but it still is going to take a long time .


The figure of 50,000 is only for those who are eligible or will become eligible in the next few years 
Otherwise there would be closer to 500,000 NZers living in Australia at any point of time

Cheers


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

avinash12345 said:


> Ok Bro!! I thought you might have some idea about the possible cu off for 2339 they way you have for 2613.


Hi buddy,
Last person from 2339 group with 70 points was invited around October or November 2017. It means that in case 300/round remain, no chance with 70 points. But in case the number of invites per round will be around 1000, there is a chance to get invite with 70 points.. Therefore, nobody can tell you what are the chance right now..


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

Ptera said:


> Hi buddy,
> Last person from 2339 group with 70 points was invited around October or November 2017. It means that in case 300/round remain, no chance with 70 points. But in case the number of invites per round will be around 1000, there is a chance to get invite with 70 points.. Therefore, nobody can tell you what are the chance right now..


Thanks buddy,

fingers crossed and waiting for July 2018. Let's see how things start. I left my job to achieve 79+ in PTE and jump to 70. July 2018 would tell was it worth or not!!


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

avinash12345 said:


> Thanks buddy,
> 
> fingers crossed and waiting for July 2018. Let's see how things start. I left my job to achieve 79+ in PTE and jump to 70. July 2018 would tell was it worth or not!!


Everything is happening for a reason! One day you will understand that you made a correct decision and won´t regret that you quit your job;-)
Good luck! You will be there!


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

avinash12345 said:


> Thanks buddy,
> 
> fingers crossed and waiting for July 2018. Let's see how things start. I left my job to achieve 79+ in PTE and jump to 70. July 2018 would tell was it worth or not!!


Some people say that 300 per invite trend will be intact for the whole new financial year. Does it make sense as only 7200 invites would be there for 189 next year if this trend continues?


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

avinash12345 said:


> Some people say that 300 per invite trend will be intact for the whole new financial year. Does it make sense as only 7200 invites would be there for 189 next year if this trend continues?


That are rumours and nothing more.. nobody knows! I hope it won´t be the case!


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

mustafa01 said:


> *18 April round results page created by DHA. They will publish the results soon here*




Its asking login details?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

avinash12345 said:


> Some people say that 300 per invite trend will be intact for the whole new financial year. Does it make sense as only 7200 invites would be there for 189 next year if this trend continues?


You have to understand the maths

The maximum grants under 189 is 43,800
This includes spouses and children also and they are counted in the above number 

So taking 1.8 members average per application, the invites come down to 24,000 or so

7500 applications from NZers leave about 17,000 applications only required from the general category 

So If they clear 10,000 applications from the backlog they need not invite more then 300 applicants per round for the next 2 years presuming that there is a backlog of 20,000 applications under 189

I am not discouraging anybody but just giving the facts as I see them , so that the members can take an informed decision 

Cheers


----------



## tarun7587 (Sep 28, 2017)

*Invitation Round*

Any chance of invitation round tonight ?


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

tarun7587 said:


> Any chance of invitation round tonight ?




Mostly yes.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tarun7587 (Sep 28, 2017)

rahulpop1 said:


> Mostly yes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you very much Rahul for the reply. I have been looking for IT security specialist backlog for 75 pointers, do you have any idea regarding its date of effect?


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

tarun7587 said:


> Thank you very much Rahul for the reply. I have been looking for IT security specialist backlog for 75 pointers, do you have any idea regarding its date of effect?




No but you can always check immitracker to check this.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

newbienz said:


> You have to understand the maths
> 
> The maximum grants under 189 is 43,800
> This includes spouses and children also and they are counted in the above number
> ...



Hi NewBienz,

Do I stand a chance in the next four rounds for 261313 ? Or is it like we have to see how they conduct today's round.

My only worry is that if my application is spilling over for the next year what impact its going to have on it. 

My DOE is 20.03.2018 and five days behind in the current backlog

Cheers,
Bala


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You have to understand the maths
> 
> The maximum grants under 189 is 43,800
> This includes spouses and children also and they are counted in the above number
> ...


However, in previous financial years they invited far more than 24,000 (what you're claiming would be about the maximum) so I think something with this formula is amiss. I'm not gonna go back and find the exact number but even in last financial year I think the 189 invited 30,000 people at least.


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

rkrajnov said:


> However, in previous financial years they invited far more than 24,000 (what you're claiming would be about the maximum) so I think something with this formula is amiss. I'm not gonna go back and find the exact number but even in last financial year I think the 189 invited 30,000 people at least.




Well 2 years ago the dependents was only spouse, now the depends mostly include spouse a kid or two so don’t always try to match number to number, analyse the dynamics. Also there are some who just apply as single, so it’s always hard to match number to match exact. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Totti (Aug 3, 2017)

santhoshpkumar said:


> Well 2 years ago the dependents was only spouse, now the depends mostly include spouse a kid or two so don’t always try to match number to number, analyse the dynamics. Also there are some who just apply as single, so it’s always hard to match number to match exact.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dear all, 

I don't see any reason why you should work the mathematics and discuss things based on assumptions. 

The immigration is not as simple as filling up quotas or achieving a published targets. It is a political matter that get influenced by large number of factors; such as elections. 

When it comes into politics nobody can guarantee any outcome even the minister himself, who wants to eventually keep his job by maintaining a balance between pleasing parties benefiting from immigration and anti-immigration parties. 

Nobody in this forum can give you a certain answer, and the rules can change at any second. 
Even study/immigration agents who pretend to know everything, just want to convince you that things will get better to win a customer. 
Many people are already in trouble by following education agents who convinced them to buys and Australian qualification as a pathway to PR. But now, can the agent get them out from this trouble ? of course no, because it is politics.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi NewBienz,
> 
> Do I stand a chance in the next four rounds for 261313 ? Or is it like we have to see how they conduct today's round.
> 
> ...


I don’t predict invites, but logically you should get it this FY

Cheers


----------



## tarun7587 (Sep 28, 2017)

Thank you rahul


----------



## charan0488 (Mar 5, 2018)

Claiming Partner skill points


Hi All,

Could any of you please let me know if I can claim partner skill points if my occupation is 261313 and my partner occupation code is 261312??


Thanks,
Charan


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

charan0488 said:


> Claiming Partner skill points
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> ...




Yes you can, both are in the list. Either one can be primary applicant, based on the English score and exp and age, you can decide who gets more points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neeraj1328 (May 8, 2018)

Correction: Friends, I lodged my EOI for Accountant at 75 points on 28/10/2017. Any estimate when can I get invitation?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rkrajnov said:


> However, in previous financial years they invited far more than 24,000 (what you're claiming would be about the maximum) so I think something with this formula is amiss. I'm not gonna go back and find the exact number but even in last financial year I think the 189 invited 30,000 people at least.


It all depends on how many single applicants are there in a given year

If there are more, the number of invites will go up and vice versa

The 43,800 figure cannot be violated

Cheers


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

New budget seems good.
Increase the use of centerlink to 4 years is Okay and logical. 
Tax cut means more people who pay tax needed.
Good luck with next round.


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

santhoshpkumar said:


> Yes you can, both are in the list. Either one can be primary applicant, based on the English score and exp and age, you can decide who gets more points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Can you share me more details... my wife is a banker.. can I claim points of her in my IT profile for 261313??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

Good Luck to all those who are waiting!


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Best luck to those who are waiting for an invitation.. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Melting-123 (Mar 27, 2018)

The suspense is killing me... anyone got an invite!?


----------



## Proud_Heart (Mar 10, 2017)

Nothing here!
I was expecting to get an invitation!


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

Guys, wait for 10-15 minutes.. it takes some time t reflect on the account is what I have heard..


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Melting-123 said:


> The suspense is killing me... anyone got an invite!?


Another ten mins mate


----------



## chi204 (Jan 5, 2018)

got invite, 80 points 261313


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

Congrats!!


----------



## abcFalcon (Mar 10, 2018)

Got invite
261313-80 points


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

I AM INVITED 


75 PTS
COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYS ENGINEER

doe was 6 april for software engineer, but updated my application on 26 April from s.e to networking


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

kaanixir said:


> I AM INVITED
> 
> 
> 75 PTS
> ...


Congrats, Well deserved but bit late. Have you left the country?


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

Any accountants/auditors with an invite?


----------



## abhi2018 (Dec 31, 2017)

One of my mates just got invited. DOE 17/03/2018 - 75 points - 2613


----------



## purnamani1 (May 9, 2017)

My last round before I lodge 190 to Victoria and no luck with 75 points and doe April 4th. My wait has finally come to end going to lodge 190 Thursday. All the best to all those who have got invite.


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

kaanixir said:


> I AM INVITED
> 
> 
> 75 PTS
> ...


Congratulations. Where was the queue for this job code before this round?


----------



## digitradar (May 8, 2018)

Got the invite 

ANZSCO#263311 (Non Pro rata) 
DOE : 25 April 2018
Points : 75

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

SunV said:


> kaanixir said:
> 
> 
> > I AM INVITED
> ...


Unfortunately I had to, you know.. 🙂 I had to resign from job and sell my damn car too. I will be back with PR though... be back like a king. Hopefully the job application process wont be so painful when Im back or even my manager said hed love to have me back but you never know lol


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

Any ICT BAs invited today?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Proud_Heart (Mar 10, 2017)

Got it! Alhamdulillah!
MLS 75 points DOE 27/04/2018


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi all,

Got the invite.

75 points/261313/DOE 18.03.18

Thanks to all for the support.
Best wishes to all those waiting..


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

congrats guys to all of you !! anyone who got with english 10 here... please confirm.. meanwhile...

how it comes email or we need to go and check in skillselect..


----------



## Proud_Heart (Mar 10, 2017)

This is from the invitation letter.

What does that mean? "provided the application is lodged on or before 08 Jul 2018"

"Your invitation is valid for 60 calendar days from the date of this letter. It enables you to satisfy one of the requirements for making a valid application for a 189 (PTS) visa, provided the application is lodged on or before 08 Jul 2018."


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Proud_Heart said:


> This is from the invitation letter.
> 
> What does that mean? "provided the application is lodged on or before 08 Jul 2018"
> 
> "Your invitation is valid for 60 calendar days from the date of this letter. It enables you to satisfy one of the requirements for making a valid application for a 189 (PTS) visa, provided the application is lodged on or before 08 Jul 2018."


invitation letter in skillselect or we will get email?


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

Congrats folks! Looks like I didn't get an invite. One more round before I need to scuttle out of the country.


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

abhi.kunal said:


> Can you share me more details... my wife is a banker.. can I claim points of her in my IT profile for 261313??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry I am confused, I thought u said urs was 261313 and wife was 261312, if so yes you both need to apply for ACS and also partner should have min competent english. 

If your wife is not in any of the listed profession then No you cannot claim partner points. I am confused with you wife is a banker. Banker code is none of the codes listed above. You can claim partner points only if your partner is in the determined occupation of independent skilled migration.


----------



## Rreddy (Apr 27, 2018)

Did anyone with code 2335 received an invite?


----------



## davidlovespressies (May 8, 2018)

May i ask what day is your DOE for computer networking?26 of april or 6 of april


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

Proud_Heart said:


> This is from the invitation letter.
> 
> What does that mean? "provided the application is lodged on or before 08 Jul 2018"
> 
> "Your invitation is valid for 60 calendar days from the date of this letter. It enables you to satisfy one of the requirements for making a valid application for a 189 (PTS) visa, provided the application is lodged on or before 08 Jul 2018."


Congrats, You should lodge the visa before 8th July.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

*20.03.2018 - Infinite Loop continues!!*

261313 - 20.03.2018 - waiting again. In infinite loop not sure when its going to break. 

:frusty: :frusty:


----------



## eshan1367 (Jun 27, 2013)

Looks like 2613 moved till 18th March? isnt this strange that the DOE is just moving couple of days from last 2-3 rounds!

code:261313
Points: 75/80 (189/190)
DOE:4/4/2018
NSW pre-Invite: 12/4/2018
Doc uploaded: 18/4/2018
ITA-190- Waiting
ITA 189- Waiting


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

Congratulations to all the invities 
Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saraswat15 (May 27, 2017)

eshan1367 said:


> Looks like 2613 moved till 18th March? isnt this strange that the DOE is just moving couple of days from last 2-3 rounds!
> 
> code:261313
> Points: 75/80 (189/190)
> ...



It is not at all strange. DIBP has become extremely hopless. 
My occupation external auditor has just moved by 2 or 3 days with only 16 invited in the rounds from 23rd Mar to 4th Apr. 

No idea what are they upto.


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> 261313 - 20.03.2018 - waiting again. In infinite loop not sure when its going to break.
> 
> :frusty: :frusty:


OMG! This means, I may not even get an invite in this June! I am done "thinking of waiting". Not checking anything on this site for few more months. 


BTW, Congrats to all those who got invites.


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

santhoshpkumar said:


> Sorry I am confused, I thought u said urs was 261313 and wife was 261312, if so yes you both need to apply for ACS and also partner should have min competent english.
> 
> 
> 
> If your wife is not in any of the listed profession then No you cannot claim partner points. I am confused with you wife is a banker. Banker code is none of the codes listed above. You can claim partner points only if your partner is in the determined occupation of independent skilled migration.




Actully for the same topic I had a similar query.. m a soft engg n wife is a banker .. simple query was tat if i can her points in my eoi.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil (Aug 27, 2015)

Mechanical Engineer - ANZSCO 233512 with 75 Points (DOE 4/5/2018) and no invite !!


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi, is there anyone got invitation with 70 points non pro?


----------



## Hopeisalive (Oct 17, 2016)

Any accountant/ auditors invitation???


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

abhi.kunal said:


> Actully for the same topic I had a similar query.. m a soft engg n wife is a banker .. simple query was tat if i can her points in my eoi.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For banker occupation, no you will not be able to claim partner points. I believe it is not in the Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List


----------



## hakim92 (Jan 3, 2018)

Dillu85 said:


> congrats guys to all of you !! anyone who got with english 10 here... please confirm.. meanwhile...
> 
> how it comes email or we need to go and check in skillselect..


I do have PTE 10 with 70 points, DOE 8/11/17. Still waiting for the invitation


----------



## aryalbishna123 (Dec 30, 2017)

Hakim your occupation please


----------



## ajyegnesh (Mar 12, 2018)

Vin100 said:


> OMG! This means, I may not even get an invite in this June! I am done "thinking of waiting". Not checking anything on this site for few more months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What’s you DOE? Just to understand the trend.. I lodged last week with 75 Pts under 2613 category


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hakim92 (Jan 3, 2018)

aryalbishna123 said:


> Hakim your occupation please


263111 Comp Net Professionals


----------



## Mirage_- (Jan 23, 2018)

Ahmed M. Khalil said:


> Mechanical Engineer - ANZSCO 233512 with 75 Points (DOE 4/5/2018) and no invite !!


Oh DHA, what are u up to now?!
Fellow 2335* here. 
Btw, congratulations to all who got their ita 😄


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

ajyegnesh said:


> What’s you DOE? Just to understand the trend.. I lodged last week with 75 Pts under 2613 category
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


12-April. Its in my signature. I don't understand why Tapatalk does not display forum signature along with the post.


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

Thanks for the advice , i'm planing on increasing my points by taking the PTE-A again.


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> 261313 - 20.03.2018 - waiting again. In infinite loop not sure when its going to break.
> 
> :frusty: :frusty:




2 days. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

This means again 300 and again 75 ??


----------



## akhaliac (Apr 18, 2018)

Congratulations to everyone who have received their invites today!!! 😃


----------



## Taim00rAli (May 7, 2018)

Thats really strange normally every round 2613 gets 70 plus invites, so if it moved two days, means 15,16,17 march 70 plus people applied with 75 points, correct me if i am wrong


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

Sharmak said:


> This means again 300 and again 75 ??


Non pro should get at 70. Anyway anything is possible now 😞


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

rahulpop1 said:


> 2 days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


On one side , I am happy that it moved by 3 and 1/2 days ( assuming few were invited from March 15th).

On the other , anxiety and fear continues mate. :frusty: :frusty: :frusty:


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Sharmak said:


> This means again 300 and again 75 ??


Yup thats right


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Vin100 said:


> OMG! This means, I may not even get an invite in this June! I am done "thinking of waiting". Not checking anything on this site for few more months.
> 
> 
> BTW, Congrats to all those who got invites.


I do not mean discouraging or blunt but yes it is impossible to get it in another few months. Your wait for 189 is going to be long like mine. Good luck


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> On one side , I am happy that it moved by 3 and 1/2 days ( assuming few were invited from March 15th).
> 
> 
> 
> On the other , anxiety and fear continues mate. :frusty: :frusty: :frusty:




One more round then..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

Any info on Chem Eng's with invite?


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

Demisane said:


> Any info on Chem Eng's with invite?


Yes plz share some information related to 233111 chemical engineering. When was it last invited?


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for May 2018 &lt;==*



Taim00rAli said:


> Thats really strange normally every round 2613 gets 70 plus invites, so if it moved two days, means 15,16,17 march 70 plus people applied with 75 points, correct me if i am wrong




Yes and also there might be more people with 80+ points, which is the other reason 75 is moving slow. So as long as people with 80+ keep submitting EOI the 75 might not even move. There is no way to know or anticipate the inflow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srandha1 (Apr 20, 2018)

any information on the accountant invites?? anybody got any invite??


----------



## cs32 (May 8, 2018)

Abul_bd said:


> Hi, is there anyone got invitation with 70 points non pro?


EOI 14/10/17 non pro 60 points
4/5/18 - PTE Acaemic - superior 
70 points total 
no invite May 18


----------



## amitz27 (Feb 15, 2018)

I have received the invite today. Details in signature.


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> I do not mean discouraging or blunt but yes it is impossible to get it in another few months. Your wait for 189 is going to be long like mine. Good luck


What do you think wait time to get an invite for 2613 with 75 would be? Going by the trend in this forum, current wait time seems to be approximately 2 months. 
Maybe it will keep on increasing 3 months, 4 months and maybe one day 80 will be the new cutoff.
:Cry::Cry::Cry::frusty::frusty::frusty:

regards,
Anoop R. S.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

anoop.rvn said:


> What do you think wait time to get an invite for 2613 with 75 would be? Going by the trend in this forum, current wait time seems to be approximately 2 months.
> Maybe it will keep on increasing 3 months, 4 months and maybe one day 80 will be the new cutoff.
> :Cry::Cry::Cry::frusty::frusty::frusty:
> 
> ...



Hi Anoop,

Now if the number of invites sticks to 300 then the movement of 75 pointers will be only 5 days every month taking into account 80 pointers doesn't accumulate.

I myself have been waiting for almost two months now. Current backlog is 18.03.2018. I submitted my EOI late evening 19th IST. It's 20th early morning in Australia. I still do not know if I will get an invite.

190 is going to be again real tough now with all 75 jumping there. I myself waiting for NSW preinvite


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

Everyone who received an invite today, please update in "myimmitracker" for the rest to understand a clearer view of the trend.
(Only 2 updated so far !)
Thanks


----------



## DivAus (Dec 1, 2017)

Hi, I have filed my 189 EOI with 70 points for 261313 on Jan 12 2018.

Total=70,
Age 30, English 10, Exp 10, Education 15, partner point 5

PTE 1st attempt - L 64, R 61, S 63, W 69
PTE 2nd attempt - L 72, R 68, S 86, W 70
PTE 3rd attempt - L 69, R 64, S 73, W 69

Can experts in this forum point me to some references to get 79+ in all sections in PTE.
I am thinking to join some PTE course to improve my scores, can someone help me out.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

DivAus said:


> Hi, I have filed my 189 EOI with 70 points for 261313 on Jan 12 2018.
> 
> Total=70,
> Age 30, English 10, Exp 10, Education 15, partner point 5
> ...


Hi ,

There is a dedicated thread for PTE-A exams and tips. You will find lots of questions answered there. Please browse through them to enrich yourself. Good luck


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

DivAus said:


> Hi, I have filed my 189 EOI with 70 points for 261313 on Jan 12 2018.
> 
> Total=70,
> Age 30, English 10, Exp 10, Education 15, partner point 5
> ...



I would strongly recommend e2Language.com, follow their YouTube video tutorial, if you like the flow gets basic package. It surely helps you improve the score. Beyond that it’s just practice, you have very fluctuating score except for writing so may be just practice with some structure should help you get over the fence. Your second attempt was the best and then you slid down again. But on the average I can generalise saying you not made any improvement over the three test given that first would have given the true test exposure. Just Pravat I’ve and evaluate your learning. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Ahmed M. Khalil said:


> Mechanical Engineer - ANZSCO 233512 with 75 Points (DOE 4/5/2018) and no invite !!


What’s going on????!!! In each round, 2335XX (Ind Mech Prod engg) group was moving 4-5 days for 70 pointers.

Now there seems to be a backlog of 75 pointers.

R they not inviting 27 people per round anymore? Or has there been a massive influx of 75 pointers?

The official 4th April round results show cutoff reached 23rd Nov for 70 pointers. I thought the 18th April round must’ve gone only to 75 pointers to accomodate the accountants invites. But what on earth led to a backlog of 75 pointers in last night’s round???


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Ahmed M. Khalil said:


> Mechanical Engineer - ANZSCO 233512 with 75 Points (DOE 4/5/2018) and no invite !!


It’s been 2 months since I left Sydney and looks like I’m no where clise to getting an invitation.

On the contrary, the situation has worsened.

And seems there’s no hope from NSW 190.


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

Any invites for 2339 (other engineering professionals)??


----------



## AAA1002 (May 8, 2018)

Hi, Does any one knows if Electrical Engineering 233311 falls under pro rata or non- prorata?


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

AAA1002 said:


> Hi, Does any one knows if Electrical Engineering 233311 falls under pro rata or non- prorata?


Non pro rata


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

I dont think they need other engineering professionals 2339 any more!!!


----------



## claira (Feb 21, 2018)

I am beginning to feel like my families dreams are shattering! I have worked so hard over the last three years to complete my first degree, do a PGCE in Early Childhood, get medicals and Ianguage tests done, to just about scrap together 60points. If I had 2 years to wait then it may be okay but I turn 40 on New Years Day and if I haven't been processed by then I will lose points for my age and no longer qualify! Gutted is not the word! There only seems to be six people on Immitracker for Early Childhood Teacher and they are nowhere near the ceiling for the occupation. Do they look at each occupation group each round or is it literally the higher the points no matter what the occupation? I am hoping that the new financial year will see a return to 60 points being invited (all the EC Teachers on the tracker have either 60 or 65) but if it doesn't happen by New Years Day I am stuffed!! If anyone can shed light on how it works let me know! 

Claire

p.s good luck to all of you, I hope your dreams come true! We have lived in Aus before and go every couple of years, it is an awesome place to live!


----------



## AAA1002 (May 8, 2018)

Pathpk said:


> AAA1002 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Does any one knows if Electrical Engineering 233311 falls under pro rata or non- prorata?
> ...


Do we need to provide details of current employment in EOI even if that employment is not related to our mentioned skill. Like part time jobs e.t.c


----------



## niko2222 (Jan 8, 2018)

70 points Bricklayer 331111

EOI. 16/04/18

Would I get an invite in say 4 months?

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

AAA1002 said:


> Do we need to provide details of current employment in EOI even if that employment is not related to our mentioned skill. Like part time jobs e.t.c


You don’t have to in EOI, if your are not (or don’t intend to) claim points for work rxperience.


----------



## User2018 (Mar 14, 2018)

Hey Experts,
Submitted my EOI in April 2018 with 
70 for 189 
75 for 190 for 261313 (Software Engineer). 
Any chances of getting invited in near future ?
Also, Since AU financial year start in july, are there any chance that the score can go down after July?


----------



## andrearios (Sep 12, 2017)

Hello

Do I need to get my experience assessed if I want to claim experience points?


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

mmmukul said:


> Sub Class - 189
> Occupation - 261313
> Points - 75
> DOE - 18/03/2018
> ...


Hi,

Didn't you get the invite today? Pls update.


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

User2018 said:


> Hey Experts,
> Submitted my EOI in April 2018 with
> 70 for 189
> 75 for 190 for 261313 (Software Engineer).
> ...


Hi,
There are remote chances for a 189 invite for you before July. Try to improve your score to 75 or 80 so that you will be invited within 2 months.
I feel you have some chances in 190, provided your English score is 9.
However, predictions may not work anymore for 190 since, many of the 189 aspirants with 75 points will switch to 190 before July, making it difficult for 70 pointer aspirants in 190..!


----------



## User2018 (Mar 14, 2018)

Soundmusic said:


> Hi,
> There are remote chances for a 189 invite for you before July. Try to improve your score to 75 or 80 so that you will be invited within 2 months.
> I feel you have some chances in 190, provided your English score is 9.
> However, predictions may not work anymore for 190 since, many of the 189 aspirants with 75 points will switch to 190 before July, making it difficult for 70 pointer aspirants in 190..!


I got 7 in all section in IELTS. Thats why my score is 70 for 189. If my score doesn't improve to 75 ,are you saying I may get 189 somewhere in the month of aug-sept (after july)? 
Do NSW and VIC invite only those with language score 20?


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

Hey guys..


If I got my assessment for PY without showing my employment, do I need to show employment when Im applying for 189 after the invite ? Theres this section that asks for previous employment in last 10 years, I hope they dont ask for payslips or ref letters... Is it ok to skip this


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

User2018 said:


> I got 7 in all section in IELTS. Thats why my score is 70 for 189. If my score doesn't improve to 75 ,are you saying I may get 189 somewhere in the month of aug-sept (after july)?
> Do NSW and VIC invite only those with language score 20?


Yes as of now thats the case.

I am afraid if you don increase your points then even 190 looks bleak or a huge waiting period ahead for you


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

User2018 said:


> I got 7 in all section in IELTS. Thats why my score is 70 for 189. If my score doesn't improve to 75 ,are you saying I may get 189 somewhere in the month of aug-sept (after july)?
> Do NSW and VIC invite only those with language score 20?


Hi,

Nobody knows what will be the invitation trends from July, as there is a chance that the rules and the ceilings change from then. You may also note that there are lot of 70 pointers waiting for the invite from 31st Oct 2017. Unless the invitation numbers per round increase considerably, getting an invite in Aug-Sept 2018 also is remote.
It is noted that NSW and VIC invites 70/75 pointers with IELTS score of 8, 8.5 & 9.

Since the points for your English Score is 10, there is a good opportunity for you to make it better and add 10 more points, which will solves your issues, as you become an 80 pointer.

Thanks


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

kaanixir said:


> Hey guys..
> 
> 
> If I got my assessment for PY without showing my employment, do I need to show employment when Im applying for 189 after the invite ? Theres this section that asks for previous employment in last 10 years, I hope they dont ask for payslips or ref letters... Is it ok to skip this


Mate, congrats on your invite. You better post invite questions in the thread named "My two bits -PR journey". You get quality answers from Newbienz - the guy who actively helps people


----------



## manishchhettri (May 1, 2018)

*75 points for SW eng*

Any invites for 75 points SW eng category - EOI submitted on April 13th. How does the trend look, is it possible to get an invite in the next round?


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

manishchhettri said:


> Any invites for 75 points SW eng category - EOI submitted on April 13th. How does the trend look, is it possible to get an invite in the next round?


May be on round dated 20th June.


----------



## manishchhettri (May 1, 2018)

So currently there is a 2 months wait period.. crazy..


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

First of all congrats to everyone who got invited. I would strongly recommend them to lodge visa application asap before DHA updates new stringent rules/policy for 189.

Overall, Judging by the reported cases it looks like again a 300 invites round. No accountants reportedly invited. I haven't seen/heard of any 70 pointer from pro-rata or non pro-rata get an invite. Things have gotten worse as it looks like the minimum cut-off for 189 invitations is now 75 points.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

claira said:


> I am beginning to feel like my families dreams are shattering! I have worked so hard over the last three years to complete my first degree, do a PGCE in Early Childhood, get medicals and Ianguage tests done, to just about scrap together 60points. If I had 2 years to wait then it may be okay but I turn 40 on New Years Day and if I haven't been processed by then I will lose points for my age and no longer qualify! Gutted is not the word! There only seems to be six people on Immitracker for Early Childhood Teacher and they are nowhere near the ceiling for the occupation. Do they look at each occupation group each round or is it literally the higher the points no matter what the occupation? I am hoping that the new financial year will see a return to 60 points being invited (all the EC Teachers on the tracker have either 60 or 65) but if it doesn't happen by New Years Day I am stuffed!! If anyone can shed light on how it works let me know!
> 
> Claire
> 
> p.s good luck to all of you, I hope your dreams come true! We have lived in Aus before and go every couple of years, it is an awesome place to live!


Your occupation is non pro rated. So yeah, in your case you're in a pool with many other occupations and SkillSelect essentially looks at the top pointers across all occupations no matter what the occupation. The minimum score to get any invitation at all in non pro rata category is currently 70 points.

60 pointers for non pro rate occupations are predicted to basically never be invited, ever. I highly recommend you start seriously looking at 1) increasing points or 2) alternative pathways because I'm afraid nothing will happen waiting on SkillSelect with 60 points... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## pmtr (May 8, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> First of all congrats to everyone who got invited. I would strongly recommend them to lodge visa application asap before DHA updates new stringent rules/policy for 189.
> 
> Overall, Judging by the reported cases it looks like again a 300 invites round. No accountants reportedly invited. I haven't seen/heard of any 70 pointer from pro-rata or non pro-rata get an invite. Things have gotten worse as it looks like the minimum cut-off for 189 invitations is now 75 points.



How/where are you seeing this information? Do you know what the DOE cut off for 8 May was for 2613?


--------
189, 261313, 75 points, DOE 14/04/2018


----------



## hakim92 (Jan 3, 2018)

Pathpk said:


> It’s been 2 months since I left Sydney and looks like I’m no where clise to getting an invitation.
> 
> On the contrary, the situation has worsened.
> 
> And seems there’s no hope from NSW 190.


I also have same points but the ANZSCO and have been waiting for 6 months!. The thing that worries me is what FY 18-19 would be like and truthfully the current FY is the worst!. I pray that 18-19 would be much better.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

chi204 said:


> got invite, 80 points 261313


Congrats!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

eshan1367 said:


> Looks like 2613 moved till 18th March? isnt this strange that the DOE is just moving couple of days from last 2-3 rounds!
> 
> code:261313
> Points: 75/80 (189/190)
> ...


that's how they invite. nothing strange.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Vin100 said:


> 12-April. Its in my signature. I don't understand why Tapatalk does not display forum signature along with the post.


that's the bad thing about tapatalk... forum runner was way better.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Taim00rAli said:


> Thats really strange normally every round 2613 gets 70 plus invites, so if it moved two days, means 15,16,17 march 70 plus people applied with 75 points, correct me if i am wrong


not sure about that... there are plenty of 75 and 80 pointers...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mustafa01 said:


> First of all congrats to everyone who got invited. I would strongly recommend them to lodge visa application asap before DHA updates new stringent rules/policy for 189.
> 
> Overall, Judging by the reported cases it looks like again a 300 invites round. No accountants reportedly invited. I haven't seen/heard of any 70 pointer from pro-rata or non pro-rata get an invite. Things have gotten worse as it looks like the minimum cut-off for 189 invitations is now 75 points.


once you have an invite policy changes wont impact, or rather should not  :amen:


----------



## jutomo (Mar 21, 2018)

Hey guys, just told by my agent that I am invited!

Secondary school teacher
DOE:27/04/2018
75 (PTE:20)


----------



## rsk_rn (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi everyone,

75 points - EOI 189 submitted on 19/03/2018 - 261313 - Finally got invite today. After more than 2 years of time, efforts and money spent on this, happy to finally receive the invite. I know it's still a long journey, but at least one step forward. Thanks everyone for the support. I sincerely, from the bottom of my heart, wish that all of your dreams come true soon enough. 

Regards,
rsk_rn


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rsk_rn said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 75 points - EOI 189 submitted on 19/03/2018 - 261313 - Finally got invite today. After more than 2 years of time, efforts and money spent on this, happy to finally receive the invite. I know it's still a long journey, but at least one step forward. Thanks everyone for the support. I sincerely, from the bottom of my heart, wish that all of your dreams come true soon enough.
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

rsk_rn said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 75 points - EOI 189 submitted on 19/03/2018 - 261313 - Finally got invite today. After more than 2 years of time, efforts and money spent on this, happy to finally receive the invite. I know it's still a long journey, but at least one step forward. Thanks everyone for the support. I sincerely, from the bottom of my heart, wish that all of your dreams come true soon enough.
> 
> ...


Congrats bro! So 2613 moved by 4 days then!

Sent from my MI 5 using Semi-Functional Tapatalk


----------



## sidatarinex (May 9, 2018)

Hi all, Can someone tell me when will i get my invite.

occupation: Computer network and system engineer (263111)
points : 75
DOE: 18/03/2018
can someone please advice. 

Thanks
sid


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> I do not mean discouraging or blunt but yes it is impossible to get it in another few months. Your wait for 189 is going to be long like mine. Good luck


Counting days, it will be Semptember  and if USCIS screws H4 EAD, many of those who are in America and married will apply to Australia with 80 points, then I am more screwed! 

I think, I should get married soon and become an 80 pointer myself.  Getting married in 4 months is another impossible feat!


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

Question for the experts: Is work experience a must for 190 - NSW? (Just asking for assurance)

Below are my points for 261312:

Education (20), PY (5), Age(25), PTE(20) = 70 points (NSW 75)

Skills assessment (Education & PY) - done 

Am I eligible for NSW If i apply now?

Thanks in advance


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

jshah said:


> Question for the experts: Is work experience a must for 190 - NSW? (Just asking for assurance)
> 
> Below are my points for 261312:
> 
> ...




Nope, unlike VIC, NSW does not have work experience requirement


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy He (Mar 24, 2018)

Nilkot said:


> What’s going on????!!! In each round, 2335XX (Ind Mech Prod engg) group was moving 4-5 days for 70 pointers.
> 
> Now there seems to be a backlog of 75 pointers.
> 
> ...


Hey buddy, did you get invited?


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

Hi Guys

Can anyone clarify how myimmitracker is working? 
I see that my case has been updated to 'Invited' half hour ago, although I haven't received an invitation last night. Why on the earth would someone update it with misleading information?

Thank you 

261313, EOI 19/03/2018, 75 points (Aleksandr)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jshah said:


> Question for the experts: Is work experience a must for 190 - NSW? (Just asking for assurance)
> 
> Below are my points for 261312:
> 
> ...


No, you can apply without if you are assessed and have required points.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AlexOz said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Can anyone clarify how myimmitracker is working?
> I see that my case has been updated to 'Invited' half hour ago, although I haven't received an invitation last night. Why on the earth would someone update it with misleading information?
> ...


This is automated system. 

Your DOE is 19/03 - another applicant updated his status a bit earlier, and his DOE is also 19/03 therefore your status has been updated. 

Are you sure you didn't get an invite?


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> This is automated system.
> 
> Your DOE is 19/03 - another applicant updated his status a bit earlier, and his DOE is also 19/03 therefore your status has been updated.
> 
> Are you sure you didn't get an invite?


1000% sure)


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

AlexOz said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Can anyone clarify how myimmitracker is working?
> I see that my case has been updated to 'Invited' half hour ago, although I haven't received an invitation last night. Why on the earth would someone update it with misleading information?
> ...


First make sure you haven't got invited ( apply by agent ... )
because cut off was 19 March and you missed it with few hours.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AlexOz said:


> 1000% sure)


can you in ping v privat link to your case plz?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kooshan said:


> First make sure you haven't got invited ( apply by agent ... )
> because cut off was 19 March and you missed it with few hours.


yes, seems like the case, missed by few hours.. immitracker doesnot take hours into an account, only day.


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

Hello all

If we apply for 190 and then got invite

Can we still apply for 189 if we got invite later and discard the 190 one

Also for software engineer which state will be better Nsw or Victoria

Pl suggest


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Hello all
> 
> If we apply for 190 and then got invite
> 
> ...


if you use two EOIs it will work, as EOI is freezed after you get ITA.

Both states are good  depends on what you are looking for.


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi everyone, 
Can any senior member with experience comment on,
What to expect in july 2018? 
Related to invite numbers 

Thanks


----------



## Rsh (May 4, 2018)

Hey guys,

I recently asked a question here and someone was kind enough to clarify the situation for me. The problem is my question was not asked as precisely as it should have been, so I'm gonna ask again with some alterations, in the hope that some of the experts here can kindly help me out.

I had an my assessment with ACS in July, with an employment letter which end date was "To date" as per ACS guideline on how to present the letter for the job you currently have. My reference letter was issued on June 27th and in the result letter I received from ACS, my work experience is recognized until June 2017, the same month the employment letter was issued.

It's a long story, but it took me sometime to find out that I can push back my "skilled met date" by a few years using RPL and this resulted in those 4 days between June 27th and July 1st extremely important to me, since those 4 days would make me able to claim 5 additional points for 5 years of work experience.

I was under the impression that in order to do this, I would need a new ACS assessment, but lately when I was updating my EOI, I noticed that in the help area for the work experience section, it was mentioned that you can leave your current job end date empty and the system would calculate the work experience points automatically, adding the them accordingly if you are eligible to receive more points.

The problem is I am not working for the same company right now, but I was working for them up until July and that would be enough to claim the points I need. 

The question I have, is that is it possible for me to state the end date for that specific work experience has been July 2017 in my EOI and then present the needed supporting docs to the case officer once invited? 

Thank you very much in advance. Any clarification would be greatly appreciated.

P.S: Another ACS assessment is out of the question for me for now, since I would lose 5 points due to age on June 6th and I would have only until May 23rd round to add those 5 additional experience points, updating my points to 80 and possibly get invited.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for May 2018 &lt;==*



Jeetmelbourne said:


> Hi everyone,
> Can any senior member with experience comment on,
> What to expect in july 2018?
> Related to invite numbers
> ...




Nobody can give you a precise answer on this unless you work for the Aus gov 

However, possible scenarios are:
1. They will return the number of invites to 1500-2000 per round
2. They will keep the 300 per round trend
3. etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Iscah unofficial results for yestrday round are out ,,

www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/4thMayUnofficialResults.png


Regards
Jeet


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> Hi everyone,
> Can any senior member with experience comment on,
> What to expect in july 2018?
> Related to invite numbers
> ...


no one can give you that info... no one knows apart from DHA.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> Iscah unofficial results for yestrday round are out ,,
> 
> www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/4thMayUnofficialResults.png
> 
> ...


copy paste from the tracker with some "added insight" without any justification. :hurt:


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Alrite... 
According to iscah unofficial results:

There were invites only to 

1. ICT business analysts 2611: 85 all invites and 
80 points 26.04.2017

2. Software app programmer 2613: 80,85 points all invites and 75 points 19.03.2018

3.computer netword proff 2631: 80,85 points all invited and 75 points 06.04.2018

4.All non pro rata occupations: 
75 points dated 30.04.2018


Regards
Jeet


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> Alrite...
> According to iscah unofficial results:
> 
> There were invites only to
> ...


There was zero movement for non-prorata 70 points as per that information.


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

Demisane said:


> Jeetmelbourne said:
> 
> 
> > Alrite...
> ...


I can't decide whether should I stop dreaming of AU with 70 points non pro, DOE 19 Feb or not 😞


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> Iscah unofficial results for yestrday round are out ,,
> 
> www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/4thMayUnofficialResults.png
> 
> ...


I feel dishearten that no 70 pointers were invited yet in this round. immitracker's information backs me up. If the cut-off has reached 75 points then this is some real bad news for everyone. Now even 75/80 pointers will have to face competition if this continues for another couple of rounds.




Jeetmelbourne said:


> Hi everyone,
> Can any senior member with experience comment on,
> What to expect in july 2018?
> Related to invite numbers
> ...


DHA could just continue the current trend. Only 300 per round. There is a lot of demand so they can pick and choose whoever they want (obviously only high pointers).


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Rsh said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I recently asked a question here and someone was kind enough to clarify the situation for me. The problem is my question was not asked as precisely as it should have been, so I'm gonna ask again with some alterations, in the hope that some of the experts here can kindly help me out.
> 
> ...


I'm not too knowledgeable on this specific topic, but my gut feeling is that if you've changed job since ACS assessment and that your previous (finished) job on this assessment has no end date, then you probably need to re-do an ACS assessment to match your current employment history.

That is, if this affects the points you claim for work experience. If it doesn't, then I probably wouldn't bother.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> I feel dishearten that no 70 pointers were invited yet in this round. immitracker's information backs me up. If the cut-off has reached 75 points then this is some real bad news for everyone. Now even 75/80 pointers will have to face competition if this continues for another couple of rounds.


75s point is already the new 65 points.

75/80 pointers are already facing competition, especially now that everyone knows the only option to get an invite is to dramatically increase point score.


----------



## Taim00rAli (May 7, 2018)

foxes said:


> jshah said:
> 
> 
> > Question for the experts: Is work experience a must for 190 - NSW? (Just asking for assurance)
> ...


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

rocktopus said:


> 75s point is already the new 65 points.
> 
> 75/80 pointers are already facing competition, especially now that everyone knows the only option to get an invite is to dramatically increase point score.


Well, not going to waste any more money to get points. Because they keep changing systems at a whim without prior notice. One can't trust their policies.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> 75s point is already the new 65 points.
> 
> 75/80 pointers are already facing competition, especially now that everyone knows the only option to get an invite is to dramatically increase point score.


True. I have seen people people including myself say skill select is broken/manipulated system, but if you look at it now it's been doing what its being designed to do by DHA. All DHA needed to do was reduce the number of input invites to 300, run round, invite only god-like pointers(75 and above), throw the scrap away(DHA considering scrap as 60,65 & 70 now) after some time. This way in each round it only invites the top sweet cherries from all occupations and if some occupation does not have a high pointer then the cut-off principle/rule will avoid skill select from sending invite to a low pointer. Anyways, looking forward to see the official announcement of the occupation ceiling soon.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mustafa01 said:


> I feel dishearten that no 70 pointers were invited yet in this round. immitracker's information backs me up. If the cut-off has reached 75 points then this is some real bad news for everyone. Now even 75/80 pointers will have to face competition if this continues for another couple of rounds.
> 
> 
> 
> DHA could just continue the current trend. Only 300 per round. There is a lot of demand so they can pick and choose whoever they want (obviously only high pointers).


thats what i feel...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mustafa01 said:


> True. I have seen people people including myself say skill select is broken/manipulated system, but if you look at it now it's been doing what its being designed to do by DHA. All DHA needed to do was reduce the number of input invites to 300, run round, invite only god-like pointers(75 and above), throw the scrap away(DHA considering scrap as 60,65 & 70 now) after some time. This way in each round it only invites the top sweet cherries from all occupations and if some occupation does not have a high pointer then the cut-off principle/rule will avoid skill select from sending invite to a low pointer. Anyways, looking forward to see the official announcement of the occupation ceiling soon.


next FY should clear this out, they should make some changes official as per what is happening with invites.


----------



## Rsh (May 4, 2018)

rocktopus said:


> I'm not too knowledgeable on this specific topic, but my gut feeling is that if you've changed job since ACS assessment and that your previous (finished) job on this assessment has no end date, then you probably need to re-do an ACS assessment to match your current employment history.
> 
> That is, if this affects the points you claim for work experience. If it doesn't, then I probably wouldn't bother.


Thank you very much for the reply.

I am not going to claim points for the new job, I am not even going to include that in my EOI.

All I wanna do is to claim that I have been working for the same company mentioned as the last entry in my ACS result letter, for a few days more (until July, instead of June 27). In the employment letter I provided to ACS, the end date for the job was stated as "current", so I wanna update the EOI to reflect this, without the need to be reassessed.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Rsh said:


> Thank you very much for the reply.
> 
> I am not going to claim points for the new job, I am not even going to include that in my EOI.
> 
> All I wanna do is to claim that I have been working for the same company mentioned as the last entry in my ACS result letter, for a few days more (until July, instead of June 27). In the employment letter I provided to ACS, the end date for the job was stated as "current", so I wanna update the EOI to reflect this, without the need to be reassessed.


It should be fine, just supply latest payslip (up to the date you left the assessed job) and maybe if you can the most recent reference letter.


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

rocktopus said:


> 75s point is already the new 65 points.
> 
> 75/80 pointers are already facing competition, especially now that everyone knows the only option to get an invite is to dramatically increase point score.


Hello,

What about all those occupations in which there are no or very less 75 pointers? In Other Engineering professionals (2339), I have not seen any invites since 2 rounds? If there are no 75 pointers, no applicant will get invitations?


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

Demisane said:


> Well, not going to waste any more money to get points. Because they keep changing systems at a whim without prior notice. One can't trust their policies.


Hello,

I agree with you. I have observed that they do manipulations with the cut off. They set the cut off irrespective of the availability of the high pointers. If there are no 75 or 75+ pointers in any occupation, they simply do not issue any invitations on that occupation.


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> True. I have seen people people including myself say skill select is broken/manipulated system, but if you look at it now it's been doing what its being designed to do by DHA. All DHA needed to do was reduce the number of input invites to 300, run round, invite only god-like pointers(75 and above), throw the scrap away(DHA considering scrap as 60,65 & 70 now) after some time. This way in each round it only invites the top sweet cherries from all occupations and if some occupation does not have a high pointer then the cut-off principle/rule will avoid skill select from sending invite to a low pointer. Anyways, looking forward to see the official announcement of the occupation ceiling soon.


Hello,

This is their strategy to grab all the foreign money. They make money from all the assessments, Pearson and agents. I have heard about the complaints that people do about Pearson. Last year DHA set the trend about inviting people with superior English only. Numbers of people started appearing in PTE to score 79+, Pearson made lot of money as Pearson also manipulated exam results to make people go for multiple attempts. Now DHA increased cut off.


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

avinash12345 said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is their strategy to grab all the foreign money. They make money from all the assessments, Pearson and agents. I have heard about the complaints that people do about Pearson. Last year DHA set the trend about inviting people with superior English only. Numbers of people started appearing in PTE to score 79+, Pearson made lot of money as Pearson also manipulated exam results to make people go for multiple attempts. Now DHA increased cut off.


Gee.i can understand your frustration, but if it's all a massive conspiracy, why even bother to go to such a country? 
Circumstances change,**** happens even without ascribing malice to every action of the DHA. Unless ofcourse, you have insider information or written evidence , which could then be sensational breaking news coverage material


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

pravincv said:


> Gee.i can understand your frustration, but if it's all a massive conspiracy, why even bother to go to such a country?
> Circumstances change,**** happens even without ascribing malice to every action of the DHA. Unless ofcourse, you have insider information or written evidence , which could then be sensational breaking news coverage material


yeah yeah I know. If we express a bit of our frustration, it helps to ease our day.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Looks like the movement for 2613** is till March 19th 2018 though not all are invited. I am just a day away just a day


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Looks like the movement for 2613** is till March 19th 2018 though not all are invited. I am just a day away just a day


Good luck brother,

The great Almighty has got worries of all men on earth. Believe in that Almighty!!! Everything will be fine.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Eddy He said:


> Hey buddy, did you get invited?


Whatever happened in last round has somehow created a backlog of 75 pointers.

Things are getting worse every round.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

i was 2 days away from getting invited.

Now there’s a backlog of 75 pointers.

Things are going south pretty fast.


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

Nilkot said:


> i was 2 days away from getting invited.
> 
> Now there’s a backlog of 75 pointers.
> 
> Things are going south pretty fast.


Hi,

Did you get any update that anybody in your occupation with 75 points got invited??


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

avinash12345 said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is their strategy to grab all the foreign money. They make money from all the assessments, Pearson and agents. I have heard about the complaints that people do about Pearson. Last year DHA set the trend about inviting people with superior English only. Numbers of people started appearing in PTE to score 79+, Pearson made lot of money as Pearson also manipulated exam results to make people go for multiple attempts. Now DHA increased cut off.


I dont think Pearson changes results purposefully. Though I heard IELTS do it. 

My IELTS score was 8.5, 6.5, 7, 7. I booked for PTE-A within 5 days of IELTS results. During the exam, I couldn't answer some 9 questions in reading due to lack of time(my first exam) and yet scored above 65 in all. I re-attempted after 10 days(again just last day preparations) and scored 90 in all. It was very easy. Scoring 90 in just second attempt has made me believe that Pearson is not cheating.

Many in this forums have scores 20 points in their first attempt itself, which is close to impossible for many of us on IELTS.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

avinash12345 said:


> Hello,
> 
> What about all those occupations in which there are no or very less 75 pointers? In Other Engineering professionals (2339), I have not seen any invites since 2 rounds? If there are no 75 pointers, no applicant will get invitations?


I haven't heard DIBP cutting ANZCO 2339 on purpose like they did for Accountant? 

So in theory if there are no 75 pointers being invited, then the most likely reason is that there is a lot of 80 pointers being invited.


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

Vin100 said:


> I dont think Pearson changes results purposefully. Though I heard IELTS do it.
> 
> My IELTS score was 8.5, 6.5, 7, 7. I booked for PTE-A within 5 days of IELTS results. During the exam, I couldn't answer some 9 questions in reading due to lack of time(my first exam) and yet scored above 65 in all. I re-attempted after 10 days(again just last day preparations) and scored 90 in all. It was very easy. Scoring 90 in just second attempt has made me believe that Pearson is not cheating.
> 
> Many in this forums have scores 20 points in their first attempt itself, which is close to impossible for many of us on IELTS.


Yeah yeah Bro!!

All frustration is boiling out and thats it.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

avinash12345 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you get any update that anybody in your occupation with 75 points got invited??


Looks like just like last round, accountants were invited this round as well. This must have led to reduced invites to other occupations.


----------



## jinahadam (Apr 21, 2018)

Official result page for April 18th is live, 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/18-april-2018-invitation-round.aspx


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Pathpk said:


> Looks like just like last round, accountants were invited this round as well. This must have led to reduced invites to other occupations.


Probably there are more 80 in accountants.

Infact I was surprised to see three 80 pointers from 2613** posting here with invite. Gradually 80 pointers are entering the occupation which will make 75 pointers life hell as well. Things are drastically going to change if they stick to 300

Problem is that even in 190 70+5 are going to live a hell life with 75+5 sneaking there as well


----------



## jinahadam (Apr 21, 2018)

for April 18th round only 58 people were invited from the 2613* group, this is slowly becoming the new Accountants. I imagine its the same for May 9th round.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Well the 18th April official results are out.

For 2335XX, DHA sent out only 20 invitations as opposed to the 27.

The 70 points queue thus saw a movement of few hours.

They probably did the same thing last night; and becoz the gap between rounds, this time, was 3 weeks, more 75 pointers joined the queue, now creating a backlog of 75 pointers.


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

What about mechanical?
How many of them got invite in 18th april round??


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> What about mechanical?
> How many of them got invite in 18th april round??


There are 20 for 2335


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Thanks kushan


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

*Only 58 people invited in April 18th round for 2613***

OMG the 80 pointers and accountants are grabbing the places now.

In April 4th results I saw the invited count as 3339 and now after April 18th it has increased only to 3397. Pathetic state we are in now or we got to accept it as reality and move ahead to face the music


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> What about mechanical?
> How many of them got invite in 18th april round??


Mechanical is part of 2335XX group along with Industrial and Production engineer. They are invited together based on points, irrespective of the specialisation.


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

rocktopus said:


> I haven't heard DIBP cutting ANZCO 2339 on purpose like they did for Accountant?
> 
> So in theory if there are no 75 pointers being invited, then the most likely reason is that there is a lot of 80 pointers being invited.


2339 never faced cut off of 80.....!!! They just published official results of 18th April and I found merely 9 invites for 2339!!


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

avinash12345 said:


> 2339 never faced cut off of 80.....!!! They just published official results of 18th April and I found merely 9 invites for 2339!!


They are cutting down other occupations to accomdate accountants. This might continue till end of FY.


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

Pathpk said:


> They are cutting down other occupations to accomdate accountants. This might continue till end of FY.


I do not see any hope unless numbers of invites get back to 1000. Let's see what happens after July 2018. I got job offer from Ghana....!! Let's see where destiny drives me.. Africa or Australia??


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

Chem and Meta received 7 invites this round. Quite certain something is not right.


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

avinash12345 said:


> Yeah yeah Bro!!
> 
> All frustration is boiling out and thats it.


I understand


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> OMG the 80 pointers and accountants are grabbing the places now.
> 
> In April 4th results I saw the invited count as 3339 and now after April 18th it has increased only to 3397. Pathetic state we are in now or we got to accept it as reality and move ahead to face the music


You Relax Sir! You will get an invite in the next round 1000000%


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Vin100 said:


> You Relax Sir! You will get an invite in the next round 1000000%


No Sir!!!!!!! Honestly I am unable to. I am those who didn find getting 79+ easy and had to fight with a huge struggle. I have been aspiring for 189 since February 22nd 2016 ever since I became a 60 pointer. I have given up so many opportunities that have come my way just for the sake of this.

So, till I see my application status changing to INVITED the adrenaline will always be there in me


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> No Sir!!!!!!! Honestly I am unable to. I am those who didn find getting 79+ easy and had to fight with a huge struggle. I have been aspiring for 189 since February 22nd 2016 ever since I became a 60 pointer. I have given up so many opportunities that have come my way just for the sake of this.
> 
> So, till I see my application status changing to INVITED the adrenaline will always be there in me


Imagine my fate, I was promised L1 Visa from my company and entire mid 2015 to end 2016 wasted waiting and they sent me for only 2 months instead of a permanent transfer. So much frustration waiting. 

In 2017, I applied for H1b and wasted the entire year waiting. Wasted lot of money too as I had applied for multiple H1Bs. All applications got selected in lottery and all got rejected. What a frustration.  

In 2018, I applied a month late compared to you and then 10 days movement reduced to 3 days 

After 3 years of wait, I have no where to go or enjoy the feeling. 3 years of wait has literally stripped me off from all the spirit 

I have no hopes in anything till I get my PR approved!


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> No Sir!!!!!!! Honestly I am unable to. I am those who didn find getting 79+ easy and had to fight with a huge struggle. I have been aspiring for 189 since February 22nd 2016 ever since I became a 60 pointer. I have given up so many opportunities that have come my way just for the sake of this.
> 
> So, till I see my application status changing to INVITED the adrenaline will always be there in me


Hi buddy,

Understand your frustatration as I have also started my immigration process in March 2016. Needed also 7 attempts for PTE to get 79+. 
Now, I have 70 points and have started to doubt that I will ever be invited..
So your situation with 75 points is much better;-) Good luck!


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Ptera said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> Understand your frustatration as I have also started my immigration process in March 2016. Needed also 7 attempts for PTE to get 79+.
> Now, I have 70 points and have started to doubt that I will ever be invited..
> So your situation with 75 points is much better;-) Good luck!


Yes bud, the only thing I ever did good in my life if I look back taking computer science in my Bachelor's and pursued career in the same line( which I always wanted to since my interests aligned towards programming). 

I am glad that paved way now. Else if I was from a different educational background , with my age and experience ( 7.5) I would have been a 70 pointer only


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia has been updated.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Vin100 said:


> Imagine my fate, I was promised L1 Visa from my company and entire mid 2015 to end 2016 wasted waiting and they sent me for only 2 months instead of a permanent transfer. So much frustration waiting.
> 
> In 2017, I applied for H1b and wasted the entire year waiting. Wasted lot of money too as I had applied for multiple H1Bs. What a frustration.
> 
> ...


I had intersts in America only for five months towards the end of 2015. After then due to project pressure I quit from that project and headed towards European world.

Glad that I didn try H1B seriously - two reasons I had already gained Aus PR process knowledge by that time and I didn want my wife career to be spoiled in case if my wife is expected to be skilled(I was not married at all that time. but thought with some vision due to constrains in H4).

Now that I have a wife who is skilled in Python programming I am glad that she will be able to purse her career in case if we get PR in hand. Fingers crossed.

P.S: I am no against American life but the visa rules. Life and opportunities are everywhere it made me realise. Choose the best


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> I had intersts in America only for five months towards the end of 2015. After then due to project pressure I quit from that project and headed towards European world.


I had to as my brother is there from long time and is an US citizen. Thought it would help stay together if I get a chance there. Thats why tried so hard.

Either way no problems going to Australia as my sister is a citizen there.


----------



## behappy99 (Feb 10, 2015)

Imagine my fate, I was promised L1 Visa from my company and entire mid 2015 to end 2016 wasted waiting and they sent me for only 2 months instead of a permanent transfer. So much frustration waiting. 

In 2017, I applied for H1b and wasted the entire year waiting. Wasted lot of money too as I had applied for multiple H1Bs. All applications got selected in lottery and all got rejected. What a frustration.  

In 2018, I applied a month late compared to you and then 10 days movement reduced to 3 days 

After 3 years of wait, I have no where to go or enjoy the feeling. 3 years of wait has literally stripped me off from all the spirit 

I have no hopes in anything till I get my PR approved![/QUOTE]

Wait for my story,

My husband now 12+year exp software eng. I did research in 2013 for Australia but because of cost and expenses to make life after PR in Oz scared my husband at that time. Luckily a friend shared his h1b journey and we thought we will follow the same.

Spoke to same consultant of his friend paid for the visa in full in 2014 and our luck name was picked in lottery but the consultant screwed it all because of non action on time with proper documents. We had informed immediate relatives and all prepared for new life. We just couldn't come to terms with what happened with us. Loss of money and hopes.


In 2015 we were suppose fly on h1b but had to settle down for b1 from current employer for 15day visit official purpose. And it took me complete 2016 to convince my husband to look other opportunities like Canada and Australia and finally settled for Australia.

First attempt IELTS overall score 8 with this score he was standing at 65 points and initiated visa process by early April 2017. We thought its a better score and we should land with invite by end of 2017. Again DISAPPOINTED.

Early 2018 he decided lets give one last try to PTE-A, enrolled for a coaching costed 17k. Practiced and prepared for 2months and first attempt overall score90 with this his score stands at 75points. Hopefully this time we can expect some results.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

behappy99 said:


> Imagine my fate, I was promised L1 Visa from my company and entire mid 2015 to end 2016 wasted waiting and they sent me for only 2 months instead of a permanent transfer. So much frustration waiting.
> 
> In 2017, I applied for H1b and wasted the entire year waiting. Wasted lot of money too as I had applied for multiple H1Bs. All applications got selected in lottery and all got rejected. What a frustration.
> 
> ...


Wait for my story,

My husband now 12+year exp software eng. I did research in 2013 for Australia but because of cost and expenses to make life after PR in Oz scared my husband at that time. Luckily a friend shared his h1b journey and we thought we will follow the same.

Spoke to same consultant of his friend paid for the visa in full in 2014 and our luck name was picked in lottery but the consultant screwed it all because of non action on time with proper documents. We had informed immediate relatives and all prepared for new life. We just couldn't come to terms with what happened with us. Loss of money and hopes.


In 2015 we were suppose fly on h1b but had to settle down for b1 from current employer for 15day visit official purpose. And it took me complete 2016 to convince my husband to look other opportunities like Canada and Australia and finally settled for Australia.

First attempt IELTS overall score 8 with this score he was standing at 65 points and initiated visa process by early April 2017. We thought its a better score and we should land with invite by end of 2017. Again DISAPPOINTED.

Early 2018 he decided lets give one last try to PTE-A, enrolled for a coaching costed 17k. Practiced and prepared for 2months and first attempt overall score90 with this his score stands at 75points. Hopefully this time we can expect some results.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi,
Any invitation for internal auditors in this round with 75-80 points?


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

avinash12345 said:


> Wait for my story,
> 
> My husband now 12+year exp software eng. I did research in 2013 for Australia but because of cost and expenses to make life after PR in Oz scared my husband at that time. Luckily a friend shared his h1b journey and we thought we will follow the same.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hello,

I used to do boxing couple of years back. I used to attend a boxing club and we were taught only one thing everyday. Life is like a boxing match, you will not win a match by hitting the opponent hard, you will win it by getting hit hard.

All these what we are facing are the hits that we get from life, if we survive through this hits and persist to our goals then we will definitely win.


----------



## Omkar_ (Jan 4, 2018)

Hey guys,

Anyone here has a sample format of employment reference letter for Engineer's Australia, to assess the work experience?


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

Omkar_ said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Anyone here has a sample format of employment reference letter for Engineer's Australia, to assess the work experience?


Give me your e mail id, will send you by tonight.


----------



## Omkar_ (Jan 4, 2018)

avinash12345 said:


> Give me your e mail id, will send you by tonight.


Thanks! I've sent you a PM with my email.


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Any one here who has updated the existing 189 to add 190 ?? Please advise if that changed the 189 date.


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

Omkar_ said:


> Thanks! I've sent you a PM with my email.


Format sent to your e mail. Plz check.


----------



## Omkar_ (Jan 4, 2018)

avinash12345 said:


> Give me your e mail id, will send you by tonight.


Got it! thanks again!


----------



## Taim00rAli (May 7, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> OMG the 80 pointers and accountants are grabbing the places now.
> 
> In April 4th results I saw the invited count as 3339 and now after April 18th it has increased only to 3397. Pathetic state we are in now or we got to accept it as reality and move ahead to face the music


Thats right used to be around 80 plus for 2613 but now only 58


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi I read your post I just wanted to confirm I have a existing 189 eoi and now I want to update it to add 190 for Vic no other changes so will that affect my date for existing 189 which is in queue since Decembe. Pls confirm I would make changes based on your reply.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Sharmak said:


> Hi I read your post I just wanted to confirm I have a existing 189 eoi and now I want to update it to add 190 for Vic no other changes so will that affect my date for existing 189 which is in queue since Decembe. Pls confirm I would make changes based on your reply.


Please create a separate EOI for 190. Its not wise to have both 189 and 190 in the same.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Hello,

I used to do boxing couple of years back. I used to attend a boxing club and we were taught only one thing everyday. Life is like a boxing match, you will not win a match by hitting the opponent hard, you will win it by getting hit hard.

All these what we are facing are the hits that we get from life, if we survive through this hits and persist to our goals then we will definitely win.[/QUOTE]

Yo mate true that. I did it with peseverence for PTE-A and thats why I stand among probables today. I was lethargic when I was 60 and assumed I will get invite easily when I become 65 in Dec 17. But I saw the dooms day coming in October itself. Buckled up. Fought hard


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Thank you and the question outside state I have marked as NO it's ok right am applying for VIC and anyone here who applied as food technologist job code 234212. My husband is food technologist trying to see if I can claim partner points by this.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Sharmak said:


> Thank you and the question outside state I have marked as NO it's ok right am applying for VIC and anyone here who applied as food technologist job code 234212. My husband is food technologist trying to see if I can claim partner points by this.


Please mark it as "YES". I am not sure if marking "NO" has any consequences since I am a no 190 expert but I have not seen anyone marking it as "NO" when they file it.

that is basically to acknowledge that you would work even in regions outside main cities and make your living there


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

behappy99 said:


> Imagine my fate, I was promised L1 Visa from my company and entire mid 2015 to end 2016 wasted waiting and they sent me for only 2 months instead of a permanent transfer. So much frustration waiting.
> 
> In 2017, I applied for H1b and wasted the entire year waiting. Wasted lot of money too as I had applied for multiple H1Bs. All applications got selected in lottery and all got rejected. What a frustration.
> 
> ...


Wait for my story,

My husband now 12+year exp software eng. I did research in 2013 for Australia but because of cost and expenses to make life after PR in Oz scared my husband at that time. Luckily a friend shared his h1b journey and we thought we will follow the same.

Spoke to same consultant of his friend paid for the visa in full in 2014 and our luck name was picked in lottery but the consultant screwed it all because of non action on time with proper documents. We had informed immediate relatives and all prepared for new life. We just couldn't come to terms with what happened with us. Loss of money and hopes.


In 2015 we were suppose fly on h1b but had to settle down for b1 from current employer for 15day visit official purpose. And it took me complete 2016 to convince my husband to look other opportunities like Canada and Australia and finally settled for Australia.

First attempt IELTS overall score 8 with this score he was standing at 65 points and initiated visa process by early April 2017. We thought its a better score and we should land with invite by end of 2017. Again DISAPPOINTED.

Early 2018 he decided lets give one last try to PTE-A, enrolled for a coaching costed 17k. Practiced and prepared for 2months and first attempt overall score90 with this his score stands at 75points. Hopefully this time we can expect some results.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]




Congrats on your 20 in PTE-A.

What is your Date of Effect and occupation code ?


----------



## prakash886 (Feb 18, 2018)

http://www.iscah.com/migration-program-stay-steady-around-190000-201819/


This looks like good news


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...tion-no-cut-australias-migrant-intake-2018-19 

Good news... if same trends continues we can expect next year as well with good number of invitations from july to november and then same 300 followed up,, (just my personal opinion) going by the numbers 190,000

Regards:
Jeet


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Same article states 
“While it is now confirmed the ceiling will remain at 190,000 in 2018-19 like the current fiscal year, the government is under no obligation to fill the quota.”

Which they r doing this year by reducing 189 from december 2017 to june 2018, to accomodate newzealanders and keeping the total numbers around 180,000

And scott morrison on an interview with neil spoke about this on a radio interview this morning link of the intervie is here (source iscah)

https://www.3aw.com.au/full-intervi...scott-morrison-in-fast-and-furious-interview/

Regards:
Jeet


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...tion-no-cut-australias-migrant-intake-2018-19
> 
> Good news... if same trends continues we can expect next year as well with good number of invitations from july to november and then same 300 followed up,, (just my personal opinion) going by the numbers 190,000
> 
> ...




great news!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

behappy99 said:


> Wait for my story,
> 
> My husband now 12+year exp software eng. I did research in 2013 for Australia but because of cost and expenses to make life after PR in Oz scared my husband at that time. Luckily a friend shared his h1b journey and we thought we will follow the same.
> 
> ...


Looks like everybody has their own problems!


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

sharv said:


> great news!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please read this paragraph

While it is now confirmed the ceiling will remain at 190,000 in 2018-19 like the current fiscal year, the government is under no obligation to fill the quota.


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Please read this paragraph
> 
> While it is now confirmed the ceiling will remain at 190,000 in 2018-19 like the current fiscal year, the government is under no obligation to fill the quota.




True, what people on this board are bothered about is the impact to 189. Even at 170k actual and NZ stream included, the 189 stream could still be <13000 as this year shows.


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Has anyone received invitation on 189 or 190 for internal audit profession with 75-80 points in this round?


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

To pravincv, 

Its 15076 bro not less than 13000


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...tion-no-cut-australias-migrant-intake-2018-19
> 
> Good news... if same trends continues we can expect next year as well with good number of invitations from july to november and then same 300 followed up,, (just my personal opinion) going by the numbers 190,000
> 
> ...


Yes mate,

If July 2018 starts with 1000 invites per round, most of the 70 pointers in non-it engineering would be invited and numbers of 75+ pointers would get invited in other occupations. The concerns would be there only for accountants as usual.


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

pravincv said:


> True, what people on this board are bothered about is the impact to 189. Even at 170k actual and NZ stream included, the 189 stream could still be <13000 as this year shows.




There is still a catch

While it is now confirmed the ceiling will remain at 190,000 in 2018-19 like the current fiscal year, the government is under no obligation to fill the quota.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

santhoshpkumar said:


> There is still a catch
> 
> While it is now confirmed the ceiling will remain at 190,000 in 2018-19 like the current fiscal year, the government is under no obligation to fill the quota.
> 
> ...



We will have to wait at least a few rounds of 2018 to see what's happening. Not sure just for the media sake they have projected this report. They should have highlighted the conditions apply in a even more vivid manner


----------



## Lishirezac (Apr 16, 2018)

*ITA chances*

Hi ,

With 65 score,is there any chance to get ITA for system analyst role ?

----------------------
System Analyst 
EOI date of effect 19/04/2018
Total points 65 (189) and 70 (190)
Offshore


----------



## Lishirezac (Apr 16, 2018)

*ITA chances*

Hi ,

With 65 score,is there any chance to get ITA for system analyst role ?

----------------------
System Analyst 
EOI date of effect 19/04/2018
Total points 65 (189) and 70 (190)
Offshore


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

Hey guys!

I am wondering if the skilled yearly quota which is 44k and something also includes invitations from states (190) or this is pure 189 invitations?


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Lishirezac said:


> Hi ,
> 
> With 65 score,is there any chance to get ITA for system analyst role ?
> 
> ...


No.

There is no chance at all for any 65 pointers in any occupation. 
Even if they increase invite numbers and start inviting 65 pointers, the backlog is more than a year long for most occupations.

I highly recommend you try to increase your point (at least to 75) or start looking at other visas, because nothing will happen with 65 points I'm afraid...


----------



## ElwayL (May 2, 2018)

*4.18 eoi*

DHA has released the 18th Apr EOI invitation report. you guys might want to check it.
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/18-april-2018-invitation-round.aspx


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

avinash12345 said:


> Yes mate,
> 
> If July 2018 starts with 1000 invites per round, most of the 70 pointers in non-it engineering would be invited and numbers of 75+ pointers would get invited in other occupations. The concerns would be there only for accountants as usual.


the ceiling will not change, just invite rounds may also not change.


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

They based their budget with a steady 190k immigration plan. This slowing down is going to stay till the next election. It definitely is a ploy to fetch votes.


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

That was exactly what I was hoping for from Nov 2017 to Jan 2018, then I decided to write PTE again! 

It has not changed since then, It might / It might not.



avinash12345 said:


> Yes mate,
> 
> If July 2018 starts with 1000 invites per round, most of the 70 pointers in non-it engineering would be invited and numbers of 75+ pointers would get invited in other occupations. The concerns would be there only for accountants as usual.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Demisane said:


> They based their budget with a steady 190k immigration plan. This slowing down is going to stay till the next election. It definitely is a ploy to fetch votes.


lets see...


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

AussiDreamer said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I am wondering if the skilled yearly quota which is 44k and something also includes invitations from states (190) or this is pure 189 invitations?


Hi

189 + 489FS= 43,990
489SS + 190 = 28,850

Be careful when comparing to invite numbers as the figures above are the ceilings for visa grants - so include any dependents also

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Taim00rAli said:


> Thats right used to be around 80 plus for 2613 but now only 58


Hi

with the 45 invites going to Accountants on 18th April, it meant the 300 total cut off before the 77 for 2613 allocation was used - may mean an unexpected 489 Family invite for some 2613 EOIs ?

Regards

Tony


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

*Advise*

Dear Friends and PTE Experts, please advise me.


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

@Dillu85, You would get better response if you post it in relevant tread.
Try http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam.html



Dillu85 said:


> Dear Friends and PTE Experts, please advise me.


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

Someone who lodged their 189 visa on 19th Jan, got their visa granted today.


----------



## tnnithin (Feb 6, 2018)

Is there any hope for 70 pointers (2613) to get invite this fiscal or even next fiscal??


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

jebinson said:


> Someone who lodged their 189 visa on 19th Jan, got their visa granted today.




That’s a short period 
Looks like they are processing faster these days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Everyone here who are expecting to get support from other people, please update immitracker so as to help others as well.
This is the least you can do to help others and predict invites. Thanks..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

tnnithin said:


> Is there any hope for 70 pointers (2613) to get invite this fiscal or even next fiscal??




You will have to go to
Myimmitracker, check the code and number of applicants before your log date. And evaluate the pattern. No one can predict the invite. It all depends on how many starting today will not log for 75 points. The last 70 pointer in queue is nov 2017, so try making your own prediction for self, based on all those data. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

Need some advice from the experts: I have currently submitted my skills assessment application to ACS for verifying 1 year of experience.

After assessment has been verified my points for 189 will be 75 and I have a relative who can sponsor (489) which comes to 85 points.

So my question is which one will i get first? 189 or 489? 

thanks in advance!


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

tnnithin said:


> Is there any hope for 70 pointers (2613) to get invite this fiscal or even next fiscal??


There is, with a waiting time of about 6 months if you've submitted your EOI today.


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

rocktopus said:


> There is, with a waiting time of about 6 months if you've submitted your EOI today.




I am curious to know how you making that prediction. People who have logged in nov 2017 with 70 are still in waitlist for the given Anzsco code. I just hope for one your predictions come true.


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

*233914 - pr 189*

Engineering Technologist - ANZSCO 233914
EOI - 21st Nov 2017 with 70 marks
I still didn't get the invitation.

When will I get the invitation?I'm disappointing about this may round as well. Will this continue after 2018 July 1st?


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

nickshan82 said:


> Engineering Technologist - ANZSCO 233914
> EOI - 21st Nov 2017 with 70 marks
> I still didn't get the invitation.
> 
> When will I get the invitation?I'm disappointing about this may round as well. Will this continue after 2018 July 1st?



70 you may have to wait long queue try to increase your score to 75 which will get a quick invite...may be tryp English 20 points


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi do you have any idea about invitations after 1st of July? will it continue same as 300?


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

nickshan82 said:


> Hi do you have any idea about invitations after 1st of July? will it continue same as 300?




I don’t think anyone can say in confidence unless your working for the Govt department. Anyway only way is to wait it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

Thank u


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

Considering the fact that govt has confirmed that max migrant intake will remain at 190000.

There is still hope that it will increase, but obviously they are not obligated to reach that figure and it is not the target value. But at least it pits an end to the speculation that they are going to cut down on immigration numbers.

Rest is on DHA’s discretion.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

I think 300 per round occurred due to the NZ migrants. So will it happen in next year after July?


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

nickshan82 said:


> Hi do you have any idea about invitations after 1st of July? will it continue same as 300?


No one knows that, however everything seems to point towards them keeping (or reducing) the current 300 invites.


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

nickshan82 said:


> I think 300 per round occurred due to the NZ migrants. So will it happen in next year after July?


NZ pathway started from July 2017 but if you see the record, Invitations were more than 1500 every month between July to November. If 300 per round was just because of NZ effect, they would have started issuing 300 per round ever since July 2017. No body can give clear explanation why 300 per round started!!!


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

avinash12345 said:


> NZ pathway started from July 2017 but if you see the record, Invitations were more than 1500 every month between July to November. If 300 per round was just because of NZ effect, they would have started issuing 300 per round ever since July 2017. No body can give clear explanation why 300 per round started!!!




300 has to do with reducing the backlog. I don't think NZ stream affected it. There's been a tremendous increase in applications because of the changes from Apr 2017. That's why the backlog is unusually high too


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

pravincv said:


> 300 has to do with reducing the backlog. I don't think NZ stream affected it. There's been a tremendous increase in applications because of the changes from Apr 2017. That's why the backlog is unusually high too


Hi,

In which occupation you got your spouse assessed from VITASSES?


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

avinash12345 said:


> Hi,
> 
> In which occupation you got your spouse assessed from VITASSES?


Marketing specialist


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

pravincv said:


> Marketing specialist


Alright.

That means spouse must be in the same list of occupation. If I take my example, I am 233914 MLTSOL and if I want to claim spouse points then my spouse must get assessed in any of the occupation that falls under MLTSOL irrespective of the availability of 189 visa for that occupation. Right?


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

avinash12345 said:


> Alright.
> 
> That means spouse must be in the same list of occupation. If I take my example, I am 233914 MLTSOL and if I want to claim spouse points then my spouse must get assessed in any of the occupation that falls under MLTSOL irrespective of the availability of 189 visa for that occupation. Right?


That's correct for 189. I am only interested in 190 NSW since I already have a job (offer) there. 190 allows me to claim partner points because it's list is a combination of STSOL and MLTSSL


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

pravincv said:


> That's correct for 189. I am only interested in 190 NSW since I already have a job (offer) there. 190 allows me to claim partner points because it's list is a combination of STSOL and MLTSSL


Alright. I have 70 points and my family has started to run after me to get married now. I am finding a spouse that can give me 5 points so that I jump to 75 points and get married as well.

Kya Din aa gaye yaar!!!


----------



## abcFalcon (Mar 10, 2018)

Can someone please help me with my query regarding health assessment application form:
“Usual country of residence" - I am in Australia since last 3 years 4 months. I am confused whether I should put my country of citizenship or Australia?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abcFalcon said:


> Can someone please help me with my query regarding health assessment application form:
> “Usual country of residence" - I am in Australia since last 3 years 4 months. I am confused whether I should put my country of citizenship or Australia?


It will be Australia in this question 

Country of citizenship is your home country

Cheers


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello experts!

Can someone please clear my confusion regarding this simple math problem.

DIBP has announced that the total migration level will remain at 190,000 places in FY 2018-2019. And they have allocated 128,550 placed for Skilled Stream.

Now simple math says.

Total places for skilled migration is following

189 + 489 FS= 43,990 places
190 + 489 SS = 28,850 places
-------------------------------------
Total sum = 72840 Places


So according to my understanding total allocated places for skilled migration are 72840. However, DIBP says they have allocated 128,550 placed for Skilled Stream.

so if we subtract

Total places announced = 128,550 places
Total by my understanding = 72840 Places
--------------------------------------------------
Remaining places = 55710

So my question is:
Has DIBP increased the quota for skilled migration by 55710 places for next FY or I am just making a mistake and trying to be over optimistic and getting excited.

Can someone kindly explain all these numbers?

Source : https://infrastructure.gov.au/depar..._2019/ministerial-statement/home-affairs.aspx


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

AussiDreamer said:


> Hello experts!
> 
> Can someone please clear my confusion regarding this simple math problem.
> 
> ...


186 DE and TRT also fall under Skilled , does it not? Though they are not points tested


----------



## aryalbishna123 (Dec 30, 2017)

That is for 457 and 187 skilled pathway...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AussiDreamer said:


> Hello experts!
> 
> Can someone please clear my confusion regarding this simple math problem.
> 
> ...


This is the breakup for the 128,750

Skill stream
Employer Sponsored	186 visa 48,250
Skilled Independent	189 +489fs visa 43,990
State & Territory & Regional Sponsored	190 visa +489ss 28,850
Business Innovation & Investment Programme	7,260
Distinguished Talent	200
Skill Total	128,550	

Cheers


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

newbienz said:


> This is the breakup for the 128,750
> 
> Skill stream
> Employer Sponsored	186 visa 48,250
> ...


Oh, I see
Thanks a lot for explaining and the break down.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Have a read through.

Budget 2018: how the Government's surplus plan locks in high immigration - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

avinash12345 said:


> Alright. I have 70 points and my family has started to run after me to get married now. I am finding a spouse that can give me 5 points so that I jump to 75 points and get married as well.
> 
> Kya Din aa gaye yaar!!!


better marry a citizen then.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

abcFalcon said:


> Can someone please help me with my query regarding health assessment application form:
> “Usual country of residence" - I am in Australia since last 3 years 4 months. I am confused whether I should put my country of citizenship or Australia?


australia.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AussiDreamer said:


> Hello experts!
> 
> Can someone please clear my confusion regarding this simple math problem.
> 
> ...


include dependants.


----------



## M.Totti (Aug 3, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> No one knows that, however everything seems to point towards them keeping (or reducing) the current 300 invites.


Exactly! 
The news saying "proposing migration cut" but reality proves "migration has already been cut" 
So when news say "migration to be kept at the same level" this means 300/round will be maximum. Expect it to be down to 100/round. 

This is a very good news for Pearson and Naati, they are going to make billions of money out of this increase in points. We should now start buying shares in Pearson.


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

M.Totti said:


> This is a very good news for Pearson and Naati, they are going to make billions of money out of this increase in points. We should now start buying shares in Pearson.


I am thinking of opening a pearson center


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> Have a read through.
> 
> Budget 2018: how the Government's surplus plan locks in high immigration - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


It shows budget has been designed to support the immigration, right??


----------



## M.Totti (Aug 3, 2017)

avinash12345 said:


> It shows budget has been designed to support the immigration, right??



Do you know that in Australia it takes at least 5 years to expand 5km highway, unless the work is undertaken by Asian developer. 
Even if they approved a budget it still takes ages to be implemented. 

The term "immigration" in this articles is broad, and can include student visa/investor visa, etc. not necessary indicates the 189 visa that is based on PTE score. 

So in brief, if you want to be happy, consider this article as B.u.ll.sh.i.t


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

*Skilled Independent (189) Stats for FY16-17 on 30 June, 2017:*

Visa Applications submitted: 49244
Visas Granted: 42422
Visas in pipeline (backlog): 19150

*Expected Skilled Independent (189) Stats for FY17-18 on 30 June, 2018:*

Visa Applications submitted: 23000 + 12000 (NZ stream)
= 34000
Visas Granted: 18000 (from last year's backlog) + 16000 (who applied before december) + 6000 (NZ stream) 
= 40000
Visas in pipeline (backlog): 4200 (who got invite after November) + 6000 (NZ stream)
= 10200

(all these figures includes dependents)

As we can see, the 189 backlog is likely to be reduced by half by the end of this FY.
Against a ceiling of 44000, this backlog number is very normal.

If DHA reduced the invites to decrease the backlog, they have been successful, and normal services are expected to resume after July.

Cheers!


----------



## M.Totti (Aug 3, 2017)

imprincek said:


> *Skilled Independent (189) Stats for FY16-17 on 30 June, 2017:*
> 
> Visa Applications submitted: 49244
> Visas Granted: 42422
> ...


How did you know that ? you work in immigration or hacked their computers ?


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

M.Totti said:


> How did you know that ? you work in immigration or hacked their computers ?


Or , perhaps like reasonable people, he is assuming that there's a method to DHA's madness


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

M.Totti said:


> Do you know that in Australia it takes at least 5 years to expand 5km highway, unless the work is undertaken by Asian developer.
> Even if they approved a budget it still takes ages to be implemented.
> 
> The term "immigration" in this articles is broad, and can include student visa/investor visa, etc. not necessary indicates the 189 visa that is based on PTE score.
> ...


Why are you so angry man!! We are hoping to migrate there because of practical reasons. Australia is a far better country than the counties where we are living and this is the only reason you, me and we all have registered on this forum. If Asians are so powerful, why don't they develop their own counties and make Australians wait to get the PR of Asian countries?


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

imprincek said:


> *Skilled Independent (189) Stats for FY16-17 on 30 June, 2017:*
> 
> Visa Applications submitted: 49244
> Visas Granted: 42422
> ...




perfect!! lets hope you are right!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

imprincek said:


> *Skilled Independent (189) Stats for FY16-17 on 30 June, 2017:*
> 
> Visa Applications submitted: 49244
> Visas Granted: 42422
> ...




Where is this info from? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

avinash12345 said:


> Why are you so angry man!! We are hoping to migrate there because of practical reasons. Australia is a far better country than the counties where we are living and this is the only reason you, me and we all have registered on this forum. If Asians are so powerful, why don't they develop their own counties and make Australians wait to get the PR of Asian countries?


I think it is mostly because of competition, nepotism and this very weird self-depreciative mindset thanks to westernized education. As a result the capable are disregarded and end up going abroad to make a living.


----------



## M.Totti (Aug 3, 2017)

avinash12345 said:


> Why are you so angry man!! We are hoping to migrate there because of practical reasons. Australia is a far better country than the counties where we are living and this is the only reason you, me and we all have registered on this forum. If Asians are so powerful, why don't they develop their own counties and make Australians wait to get the PR of Asian countries?


I was criticizing the article, not the country. 
This kind of articles can't be used as a reliable resource. You probably heard about the fake news in the US press. 
My point was; don't build hope based on fake news articles. 

Since you went off the topic. I will give you an interesting fact. Australians are desperate to go to Bali to drink alcohol. 
Most western companies "must" outsource their business to Asian countries in order for them to prosper. 

And by the way, offshore people are very lucky to have this chance for 189 visa. Many people wasted a lot of money studying in Australia and they haven't got PR. 
This point-system is biased for offshore people, onshore people are disadvantaged.


----------



## engrsami (Feb 10, 2018)

Salam Friends
I have recently received Positive skill assessment for Professional Electrical Engineer from EA. I need your kind advice regarding
1): Should I continue with agent or do the rest of process myself.
2): My experience is exactly 8 years in a construction company. But usually, I spent more than 21 days(Paid Annual Vacation) annually within contract period. As we have to provide International travelling information. will they consider deducting the extra days from the experience. Thank you for your kind suggestions in advance.


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

M.Totti said:


> I was criticizing the article, not the country.
> This kind of articles can't be used as a reliable resource. You probably heard about the fake news in the US press.
> My point was; don't build hope based on fake news articles.
> 
> ...


let us take an example for ANZSCO 261313:
(just to prove my point  there can be many conditions and outcome)

Candidate A(offshore) and Candidate B(Pursuing Post Grad with 2 years work experience closely related to ANZSCO)

Candidate A profile: Has a graduate degree and relevant experience of 5 years which is closely related to ANZSCO. Points after considering 20 in PTE/ELTS and every other category points maxed:

Age: 30
Education: 15
English: 20
Experience: 5
Total: 70
ITA for 189? Ask Peter Dutton under current circumstance  
ITA for 190? 2-3 months afaik, subjected to different job codes.
*Grant: upto 9 months*

Candidate B profile: Graduate with TR and has a job. Applies for state sponsorship with below points:
Age: 30
Education: 15
Experience: 0
Australian study requirement: 5
English 10:
Total points: 60
Applies for state sponsorship
*Grant? In a months time
*


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

M.Totti said:


> I was criticizing the article, not the country.
> 
> This kind of articles can't be used as a reliable resource. You probably heard about the fake news in the US press.
> 
> ...




To add to last points. I guess times have changed, maybe they need to make another visa or point system to provide people studying there a different option. 189 is for skilled immigration getting 60 pointers were heard 2 years ago. Now that more qualified people know of this option they are having to increase the threshold. Don’t be surprised if few years down the lane they remove this all together and only support non immigrant visa for skilled labour just like US. There is no other country currently other than Aus and cannda to have a unbiased points system for skilled immigration. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

engrsami said:


> Salam Friends
> I have recently received Positive skill assessment for Professional Electrical Engineer from EA. I need your kind advice regarding
> 1): Should I continue with agent or do the rest of process myself.
> 2): My experience is exactly 8 years in a construction company. But usually, I spent more than 21 days(Paid Annual Vacation) annually within contract period. As we have to provide International travelling information. will they consider deducting the extra days from the experience. Thank you for your kind suggestions in advance.


Hi,

You have not included the complexities in your case. You should seek an immigration agent after assessing the number of factors which may affect your conditions.

A good immigration agent is an asset. I would suggest you to take advice from reputable immigration agencies like ISCAH. 

Regards.


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

mjke1337 said:


> let us take an example for ANZSCO 261313:
> (just to prove my point  there can be many conditions and outcome)
> 
> Candidate A(offshore) and Candidate B(Pursuing Post Grad with 2 years work experience closely related to ANZSCO)
> ...




I am still not sure why candidate B should get preference, if you add English 20 he is same as the candidate A points. Skilled immigration is for skilled candidates. Given age of 30 by all means candidate A deserves it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

santhoshpkumar said:


> I am still not sure why candidate B should get preference, if you add English 20 he is same as the candidate A points. Skilled immigration is for skilled candidates. Given age of 30 by all means candidate A deserves it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you are not sure because you missed out my emphasis on the below line as I wanted to prove why onshore applicants/students are more at advantage:

"just to prove my point  there can be many conditions and outcome"


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Where is this info from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you go correlate the info in the following links, you'll figure out.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Repo...stics/report-on-migration-program-2016-17.pdf

DIBP Explain the slowdown in skillselect invitations - Iscah

Government's immigration tweak sees overseas Asians out, integrated Kiwis in - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/18-april-2018-invitation-round.aspx


----------



## Aqanta (May 12, 2018)

Hi all. I submitted my EOI on march 20th with 70 points and applying as a software engineer. I have been reading a lot of post in this forum and i can see a lot of people in the same position as i am. (Or as frustrated as i am at least) . Is there really no chance in hell of me getting a PR?


----------



## M.Totti (Aug 3, 2017)

mjke1337 said:


> let us take an example for ANZSCO 261313:
> (just to prove my point  there can be many conditions and outcome)
> 
> Candidate A(offshore) and Candidate B(Pursuing Post Grad with 2 years work experience closely related to ANZSCO)
> ...


If you studied in Tasmania then that could be the case. 
But many onshore graduates are now in trouble. 
With the money they spent here, the could buy work experience and get the PR while sitting in their home country. 

Generally speaking, those who studied here have the feeling that they have been fooled since they could have gained all these points without paying the insane tuition fees here.


----------



## M.Totti (Aug 3, 2017)

santhoshpkumar said:


> To add to last points. I guess times have changed, maybe they need to make another visa or point system to provide people studying there a different option. 189 is for skilled immigration getting 60 pointers were heard 2 years ago. Now that more qualified people know of this option they are having to increase the threshold. Don’t be surprised if few years down the lane they remove this all together and only support non immigrant visa for skilled labour just like US. There is no other country currently other than Aus and cannda to have a unbiased points system for skilled immigration.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You actually read my mind. 
With 75 points passing mark. A fresh graduate from Australia can hardly have any chance. 
I bet the majority of the 300 invites go to offshore candidates who have been working offshore for years. 

I have read, not long time ago, in one of the DHA newsletter (about reducing the number of visas) that one of the agenda to be discussed for future changes is "the right mix between temporary and permanent visa" 
But all these are agenda for discussions, they might do a change tomorrow or in the next decade. 

We could conclude that they are aware that 189 is the second visa after 457 that is responsible for population boom by bringing offshore people. And therefore, there was firstly a crackdown on 457 followed by a sharp increase in the points for 189. 

The structure of the point system is weird indeed. A $330 pte test can give you 20 pt which is equal to 8 years onshore experience!! 
The other thing, who on earth could get 8 years onshore experience if there is no temporary visa with that length. 

I remember Iscah wrote something about a potential change to the point test, but all these are speculation, and when it comes into government, it could take a day or it could take a decade.


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...tion-no-cut-australias-migrant-intake-2018-19


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

derik2020 said:


> https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...tion-no-cut-australias-migrant-intake-2018-19



Mr Dutton said the final statistics for the 2017-18 year would be available in coming months and suggested the number would again be “less than 190,000”.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi guys
Are they reviving the policy on 4th June?


----------



## MdAamerHasan (Mar 15, 2018)

Dillu85 said:


> Dear Friends and PTE Experts, please advise me.


 summarize written text, drop down fillin the blanks focus on these two types


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Does anyone know when the 2018-19 SOL would be published?


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

M.Totti said:


> You actually read my mind.
> With 75 points passing mark. A fresh graduate from Australia can hardly have any chance.
> I bet the majority of the 300 invites go to offshore candidates who have been working offshore for years.
> 
> ...


Most of the employers hesitate to hire people on temporary visas. I graduated last year and have had so many rejections from companies because not having permanent residence. How are graduates suppose to obtain 75 points without either 1 year onshore experience? And Getting a professional job on 485 visa is so hard. It’s the best example of catch22.

I made a mistake of not doing professional year thinking 70 points are enough. Now I don’t have enough time on my visa to do it. Even PY is just another way of just spending money.

And after spending all this time on studies and visa, when are the graduates going to start their professional career?

I wish rather than coming here to study I had worked in India and gained some valuable experience and applied for offshore 189. This degree seems waste of thousands of dollars and time, and for what - 5 points.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Aqanta said:


> Hi all. I submitted my EOI on march 20th with 70 points and applying as a software engineer. I have been reading a lot of post in this forum and i can see a lot of people in the same position as i am. (Or as frustrated as i am at least) . Is there really no chance in hell of me getting a PR?




Please provide more details on your points breakdown. If Aus gov decides that they will increase the invite number per round, then you have a chance with 70 points. However, bear in mind that there is a huge backlog of people with 70 points who have applied since 2017. They need to be cleared up first so it might take couple of months before you get an invite.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepydraftsman (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi all,

I lodged an EOI for the 189 visa as an architect (ANZSCO 232111) with 70 points on 28th March 2018. Under 'employment history', I have entered my Australian architectural work experience, which began in July 2017. However, my work is not entirely full-time, and I believe the DHA website states that only full-time work experience qualifies (correct me if I'm wrong). Australia's architect's assessing authority does not assess work experience anyway, so the DHA would make the call. So my question is, should I simply leave out my work experience, as it would probably not count toward my 1 year of Australian work experience? Thank you.


----------



## M.Totti (Aug 3, 2017)

Nilkot said:


> Most of the employers hesitate to hire people on temporary visas. I graduated last year and have had so many rejections from companies because not having permanent residence. How are graduates suppose to obtain 75 points without either 1 year onshore experience? And Getting a professional job on 485 visa is so hard. It’s the best example of catch22.
> 
> I made a mistake of not doing professional year thinking 70 points are enough. Now I don’t have enough time on my visa to do it. Even PY is just another way of just spending money.
> 
> ...


All those who studied here share the same conclusion. There are even some worse than that, i.e. accountants & it professionals. 

At least you are nearly there. And who knows you might get 190. 
You could try the $800 Naati test CCL


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

Nilkot said:


> Most of the employers hesitate to hire people on temporary visas. I graduated last year and have had so many rejections from companies because not having permanent residence. How are graduates suppose to obtain 75 points without either 1 year onshore experience? And Getting a professional job on 485 visa is so hard. It’s the best example of catch22.
> 
> I made a mistake of not doing professional year thinking 70 points are enough. Now I don’t have enough time on my visa to do it. Even PY is just another way of just spending money.
> 
> ...




People with temp visa complain they don’t get hired without PR. People with PR complain they don’t get hired without local experience. People with neither points nor experience complain they don’t get invite. Go figure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Totti (Aug 3, 2017)

santhoshpkumar said:


> People with temp visa complain they don’t get hired without PR. People with PR complain they don’t get hired without local experience. People with neither points nor experience complain they don’t get invite. Go figure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is true that people never stop complaining. But to be fair. The one with PR and grumble should be ignored. 
Because they can get work experience by working with low pay or unpaid for a short period. But they don't want, because they were expecting that the PR will be profitable for them from the very first day they land in Australia. 
Even if they find no job here, at least they didn't waste that much money to get PR. 
If they have kids, the kids will have better future. 
If they are single men, many girls will be willing to get married with them. 
They can open a company and initiate a business. They are already citizens. 

Those getting PR while sitting in their home country should be thankful million times that they haven't spent any dollar on the Australian commercial education, so never mind if you work for a year with very low pay. Still cheaper than studying in Australia. 
Plus they can study if they wish and get charged domestic tuition fees.


----------



## Lebern_Jane (May 10, 2018)

Keep it coming guys!

Enjoying myself a good read on a rainy Sunday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

Currently all the laws are against international students. A graduate has zero chance because all visas need work experience. most of them 2+ years.

The current system came out in 2012. It's based on IELTS. How many people can get all 8 in IELTS ? someone who gets 8 in IELTS really deserves the 20 points.

PTE changed everything. it's more logical to take PTE 10 or 20 times and get it done, rather than coming to Australia for study. It's much much cheaper. 

DHA also knows this and they will change the rules but it won't happen anytime soon.


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

kooshan said:


> Currently all the laws are against international students. A graduate has zero chance because all visas need work experience. most of them 2+ years.
> 
> The current system came out in 2012. It's based on IELTS. How many people can get all 8 in IELTS ? someone who gets 8 in IELTS really deserves the 20 points.
> 
> ...




Yeah I keep reading of the IELTS vs PTE debate. I guess the problem is not PTE. The problem is with IELTS taking such long time to announce results. It’s time IELTS up their efforts and reduce the time frame to 4-5 days max if not 24 hours. And I disagree with people saying pte is easier than ielts. PTE has made it easy to see results sooner and make learning faster for the right candidates. Imagine tomorrow a new visa system comes in that will help you get from submission to grant in 7 days. Would you not apply for it than the current 6+ months wait? So PTE is moving the right way, may be their algorithm will get more smart if people think it’s easy, which is not the case. But believe me don’t under estimate people getting 79+ it’s not that PTE is easy, you sure need the fluency and proper english skills. It’s just that the awareness of the PR and the global actions of visa tightening in other countries has resulted in more qualified people opting for the PR. Sad in one sense but that’s the realistic state of things.

And no 189 was not planned keeping international students in mind, it was meant for skilled immigration and it continues to be that. 

So the valid thing to do if PTE is so damm easy then get those 20 points rather than complain about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

santhoshpkumar said:


> Yeah I keep reading of the IELTS vs PTE debate. I guess the problem is not PTE. The problem is with IELTS taking such long time to announce results. It’s time IELTS up their efforts and reduce the time frame to 4-5 days max if not 24 hours. And I disagree with people saying pte is easier than ielts. PTE has made it easy to see results sooner and make learning faster for the right candidates. Imagine tomorrow a new visa system comes in that will help you get from submission to grant in 7 days. Would you not apply for it than the current 6+ months wait? So PTE is moving the right way, may be their algorithm will get more smart if people think it’s easy, which is not the case. But believe me don’t under estimate people getting 79+ it’s not that PTE is easy, you sure need the fluency and proper english skills. It’s just that the awareness of the PR and the global actions of visa tightening in other countries has resulted in more qualified people opting for the PR. Sad in one sense but that’s the realistic state of things.
> 
> And no 189 was not planned keeping international students in mind, it was meant for skilled immigration and it continues to be that.
> 
> ...




Couldn’t agree more but 189 should also consider the students as well who are qualifying from Oz as there is no other way for them to stay there for longer duration considering companies prefer people with longer validity visas.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

santhoshpkumar said:


> So the valid thing to do if PTE is so damm easy then get those 20 points rather than complain about it.


No one said PTE is a piece of cake. It requires lots of time and a few thousand dollars extea. 

PTE is achievable but IElTS writing not really. PTE grading system is fair compare to IELTS.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

DIBP has updated their website for next round. Officially it's May 23rd.

Fingers crossed


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kooshan said:


> No one said PTE is a piece of cake. It requires lots of time and a few thousand dollars extea.
> 
> PTE is achievable but IElTS writing not really. PTE grading system is fair compare to IELTS.




Agree. Writing ielts is useless 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lebern_Jane (May 10, 2018)

Not a knock on anybody here but let’s be honest. The number of candidates obtaining 20pts using PTE just flat out overwhelm the number of candidates who could, if anybody for that matter, obtain 20pts in IELTS.

Give me statistics. I’ll wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> DIBP has updated their website for next round. Officially it's May 23rd.
> 
> Fingers crossed


Lets see how it goes. Although, we should not expect increase i guess.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Chill out guys. You both are indispensable to the forum!!!


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Peaceeeeeeee guys


----------



## M.Totti (Aug 3, 2017)

santhoshpkumar said:


> Yeah I keep reading of the IELTS vs PTE debate. I guess the problem is not PTE. The problem is with IELTS taking such long time to announce results. It’s time IELTS up their efforts and reduce the time frame to 4-5 days max if not 24 hours. And I disagree with people saying pte is easier than ielts. PTE has made it easy to see results sooner and make learning faster for the right candidates. Imagine tomorrow a new visa system comes in that will help you get from submission to grant in 7 days. Would you not apply for it than the current 6+ months wait? So PTE is moving the right way, may be their algorithm will get more smart if people think it’s easy, which is not the case. But believe me don’t under estimate people getting 79+ it’s not that PTE is easy, you sure need the fluency and proper english skills. It’s just that the awareness of the PR and the global actions of visa tightening in other countries has resulted in more qualified people opting for the PR. Sad in one sense but that’s the realistic state of things.
> 
> And no 189 was not planned keeping international students in mind, it was meant for skilled immigration and it continues to be that.
> 
> ...


Just like what other people said. 20pt from PTE is achievable. 
IELTS can hardly give even 10pt. 
People have been waiting 2 years to get 5pt from Aus studies, you think 13 days of IELTS results is matter !! 

Even if an international graduate gets skilled job and utilized his 2-year-TR fully for this job. He will only get 5pt, you think that is enough for someone studied, worked and payed tax in Australia ?
Then the question who can get 10,15 or 20pt from onshore experience ? Except NZ citizens. 

The drop of invites to 300 can be linked to this trend.
Maybe before the PTE boom, less that 50% of invites go to offshore, but now the majority of invites go to offshore.
Including NZ in this stream can also be linked to that. Since the qualified NZ citizens are mostly onshore. So they can utilize them to create balance. 

I personally conclude that the issue is not related to backlog or numbers. It is a matter of WHO are being invited not HOW MANY. 

A small fix in the point test will reduce the mess. From now until the new point test is released I personally expect the invites to remain at a maximum of 300 per round. 
Increasing the invites to 1000 per round with the current system will only bring offshore candidate with 15pt exp and 20pt PTE


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

Newbienz and Andreyx..both of you are really senior members of the forum and have been guiding many in your own ways..disparities are what make us human, it's sad to see you both having an argument.. let's peace out for the benefit of everyone..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

msme_1988 said:


> Newbienz and Andreyx..both of you are really senior members of the forum and have been guiding many in your own ways..disparities are what make us human, it's sad to see you both having an argument.. let's peace out for the benefit of everyone..



Thank you for kind words, i apologise for disturbance and off topic.


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hello guys
23rd May is gonna be a last round before the revival of new policy? I mean is that true they gonna revive the policy on 4th June?


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

Sam701 said:


> Hello guys
> 23rd May is gonna be a last round before the revival of new policy? I mean is that true they gonna revive the policy on 4th June?


Where did you pick that from?


----------



## CurryMuncher (Feb 10, 2018)

nickshan82 said:


> Engineering Technologist - ANZSCO 233914
> EOI - 21st Nov 2017 with 70 marks
> I still didn't get the invitation.
> 
> When will I get the invitation?I'm disappointing about this may round as well. Will this continue after 2018 July 1st?


Hi Nick,

Can u upload your data on MyImmiTracker.com. I’ve seen that your stats are not reflecting on the website. 

Thanks 
CM


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sam701 said:


> Hello guys
> 23rd May is gonna be a last round before the revival of new policy? I mean is that true they gonna revive the policy on 4th June?




As Hazzz rightly asked where is this info from? And What is the new policy? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Australian Expat (Mar 18, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Had you followed IScah, you would have been much better off
> They do a much better and thorough job of predicting invites from EOI then this tracker
> 
> Members are not aware of the good work Iscah is doing , but I am sure as more and More members ready my posts, they will reply on it rather then trackers
> ...


Hello Newbienz, 

Yes, I am following Isach as well, however as you know once the round results appear instantly I will see updates on immitracker and this forum of course. Iscah is just analyzing the results and predicating invites. From my understanding, there are no predictions on immitracker it's actually the user himself who updates his case like what happened with myself. In the end, we can't just ignore immitracker it's a useful tool. Also, there is Excel sheet for Invitations trend which is a very good tool as well for knowing the exact number of invites issued as well for pro rata occupations.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Australian Expat said:


> Hello Newbienz,
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am following Isach as well, however as you know once the round results appear instantly I will see updates on immitracker and this forum of course. Iscah is just analyzing the results and predicating invites. From my understanding, there are no predictions on immitracker it's actually the user himself who updates his case like what happened with myself. In the end, we can't just ignore immitracker it's a useful tool. Also, there is Excel sheet for Invitations trend which is a very good tool as well for knowing the exact number of invites issued as well for pro rata occupations.




Just one thing, iscah updates their info based on tracker, few cases were when trackers data updated up to a certain date appeared on iscah then after few days tracker get further update and it also reflected in iscah. 

Tracker gives estimates of a queue length based on previous round and number of applicants in the pool (in tracker db) + some factoring... but this estimate for invites is unreliable as a single change in the number of ITAs changes the picture completely. 

What iscah does is inappropriately presents their assumptions as factual info about “when to expect an ITA” hence confusion for members. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Australian Expat (Mar 18, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Just one thing, iscah updates their info based on tracker, few cases were when trackers data updated up to a certain date appeared on iscah then after few days tracker get further update and it also reflected in iscah.
> 
> Tracker gives estimates of a queue length based on previous round and number of applicants in the pool (in tracker db) + some factoring... but this estimate for invites is unreliable as a single change in the number of ITAs changes the picture completely.
> 
> ...


Hello Andrey,

Yes, I agree last time DOE for 75 who got invited for my code 263111 was wrong later they adjust it.
The part of where to expect an ITA is very confusing for myself and disappointing at the same time based on them I should expect it in Feb 2019 :Cry: ;However, I am not counting on that I am waiting for New FY hopefully there will be a good news for all of us.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Australian Expat said:


> Hello Andrey,
> 
> Yes, I agree last time DOE for 75 who got invited for my code 263111 was wrong later they adjust it.
> The part of where to expect an ITA is very confusing for myself and disappointing at the same time based on them I should expect it in Feb 2019 :Cry: ;However, I am not counting on that I am waiting for New FY hopefully there will be a good news for all of us.


Lets hope for the best mate! Hopefully you get it soon!


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

I don't know if you have noticed this, but when the SkillSelect last updated (with Current invitation set on 18th April), the total invitation under occupation ceiling for chemical engineering was 171. It increased from 164. However, when I check the page now, it is showing 178. Has anyone noticed a random increased in invitation count?


----------



## M.Totti (Aug 3, 2017)

Demisane said:


> I don't know if you have noticed this, but when the SkillSelect last updated (with Current invitation set on 18th April), the total invitation under occupation ceiling for chemical engineering was 171. It increased from 164. However, when I check the page now, it is showing 178. Has anyone noticed a random increased in invitation count?


Yes, I noticed that before. That was long time ago. 

My guess is that because the person in charge to write the figures on site hasn't updated ceiling figures immediately after publishing the results.


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

M.Totti said:


> Yes, I noticed that before. That was long time ago.
> 
> My guess is that because the person in charge to write the figures on site hasn't updated ceiling figures immediately after publishing the results.


I am quite a bit bummed out because of this low invitation count. I have 70pts and non-proratas are barely getting invited. Will most likely have to fly out of the country on the 24th. Fingers crossed it doesn't come to that.


----------



## M.Totti (Aug 3, 2017)

Demisane said:


> I am quite a bit bummed out because of this low invitation count. I have 70pts and non-proratas are barely getting invited. Will most likely have to fly out of the country on the 24th. Fingers crossed it doesn't come to that.


One of my friends had similar situation. He is one of those unlucky onshore people. 

The solution will depend on you financial capabilities and whether you have job to continue here. 
Apply in the cheapest institute that provides certificate 3 or 4 in trade/business. They probably give you an acceptance quickly. Then lodge the application few days before the expiry of your current visa (don't do it last minute as sometimes the bridging visa doesn't come automatically). 
Case officer will be assigned to you in a month and will give you 4 weeks to complete the documents. If no invite up to you to pay proceed or not. 
You will be roughly in bridging for about 2 months. If you get invite, withdraw the application for student visa.


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

My brother was in a similar situation but luckily he got an invitation for 489 regional nsw ... he applied and got a bridging visa ... check 489 in nsw regional some professions doesnt require work experience


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

beloved120 said:


> My brother was in a similar situation but luckily he got an invitation for 489 regional nsw ... he applied and got a bridging visa ... check 489 in nsw regional some professions doesnt require work experience


Thanks guys! But I don't think I am eligible for 489 as I am currently on 485. Also, I think I am at the "last minute" point as my current visa ends this month (did not anticipate such a long wait time for 189).

Edit: My bad just realized I need to place an EOI for 489.


----------



## M.Totti (Aug 3, 2017)

Demisane said:


> Thanks guys! But I don't think I am eligible for 489 as I am currently on 485. Also, I think I am at the "last minute" point as my current visa ends this month (did not anticipate such a long wait time for 189).
> 
> Edit: My bad just realized I need to place an EOI for 489.


Consider student visa 500 (vocational stream) 
All you need is an acceptance which can be worked out in few days (depending on institute's agent) and insurance which you can buy online,

As long as you lodge the application you get bridging which will let you breath for a month before the case office is assigned.


----------



## ralphpukei (May 13, 2018)

Hi everyone I am new to this forum. I have read through pages of the main threads of this forum and it seems like having 70 points is rather pessimistic for 189 visa application while having 70+5 points for 190 visa application have a good chance to receive an invitation in a few weeks. However, I am not sure if my observation is conclusive for all occupations and English level. 

May I seek your advise if my case have a good chance to receive an invitation in a few weeks (or in a few months)? Below is my background and thanks everyone in advance:

Occupation: Actuary 224111
Points breakdown:
Age - 30
English - 10
Partner - 5
Experience - 10
Education - 15
Total: 70

189 EOI submitted: May 7, 2018 (70 points)
NSW 190 EOI submitted: May 13, 2018 (70+5 points)

Thanks and welcome any comment and advise.


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

M.Totti said:


> Consider student visa 500 (vocational stream)
> All you need is an acceptance which can be worked out in few days (depending on institute's agent) and insurance which you can buy online,
> 
> As long as you lodge the application you get bridging which will let you breath for a month before the case office is assigned.


Cheers for that! I shall attempt to extend my stay through that process. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

santhoshpkumar said:


> People with temp visa complain they don’t get hired without PR. People with PR complain they don’t get hired without local experience. People with neither points nor experience complain they don’t get invite. Go figure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For me personally, having PR is far better than struggling on visas to stay in the country and make a living. I cannot careless what job I was doing as long as I know I’m there to stay.

It’s been 2 months since I’m back home.After spending 9 years in Australia I feel like I’m staring at a void now. I wish had a life and job here. I went there when i was 18, now I’m 28. Last year I got a professional job and even that I had to quit after 9 months as my 485 expired.


----------



## CurryMuncher (Feb 10, 2018)

After going through the news for the past three days and reading the comments on this forum I see that there is a lot of hope for the new cycle. 

When they started the last cycle they had a lot more invitations for 189 skilled migration but that number fell in December to the now standard 300 per round. Now we cannot blindly accept that we will have a similar cycle with this year (P.S: I really hope we do) as last year after they announced the NZ visa program they did not bring it to full steam till November and December. Now that they have we could see the same continue till elections to control immigration numbers from Other countries majorly Asian countries. 

But if they do remove the 300 threshold limit for the 189 we will most propbably see the 70 pointers getting invited after they clear the back log for 75 (and above) pointers for the engineering fields. For accounting since they already have restricted numbers I think we will see movement in 75 pointers to some extent by 70 pointers might be in a tough spot. 

All the above is up for debate. 

Your friendly neighbourhood curry man
************


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

************ said:


> After going through the news for the past three days and reading the comments on this forum I see that there is a lot of hope for the new cycle.
> 
> When they started the last cycle they had a lot more invitations for 189 skilled migration but that number fell in December to the now standard 300 per round. Now we cannot blindly accept that we will have a similar cycle with this year (P.S: I really hope we do) as last year after they announced the NZ visa program they did not bring it to full steam till November and December. Now that they have we could see the same continue till elections to control immigration numbers from Other countries majorly Asian countries.
> 
> ...




Lets stay positive! The quota is enough to run larger rounds... so hopefully we will see good sized rounds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

There is a planned maintenance ongoing at skill select system...hope they will set a large number in upcoming round through this maintenance of their system....we know, in November, the invitation figure reduced to 300 after a sudden planned maintenance of their system....so, hope for the positive..


----------



## Aqanta (May 12, 2018)

foxes said:


> Aqanta said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all. I submitted my EOI on march 20th with 70 points and applying as a software engineer. I have been reading a lot of post in this forum and i can see a lot of people in the same position as i am. (Or as frustrated as i am at least) . Is there really no chance in hell of me getting a PR?
> ...




Hi Foxes,

Age 30 points
Language 10 points
Education 15 points
Experience 5 points
Overseas experience 5 points
Study requirement 5 points

I'm trying to claim partners point but my wife's qualifications is medical lab scientists and they only have the assessment on september. We have started the process though, So i didnt put the point in. Your analysis is greatly appreciated.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

************ said:


> After going through the news for the past three days and reading the comments on this forum I see that there is a lot of hope for the new cycle.
> 
> When they started the last cycle they had a lot more invitations for 189 skilled migration but that number fell in December to the now standard 300 per round. Now we cannot blindly accept that we will have a similar cycle with this year (P.S: I really hope we do) as last year after they announced the NZ visa program they did not bring it to full steam till November and December. Now that they have we could see the same continue till elections to control immigration numbers from Other countries majorly Asian countries.
> 
> ...


It might be wishful thinking but I'm quite confident the number of invites will be much higher than 300 in July. But for myself, even if not, I can wait because luckily for myself I have a good paying job and stability in Malaysia. I will have 75 points in January.

My only worry is the removal of some flagged engineering jobs from the MLTSSL like 233512 (me!). Last year it was announced in April, crickets so far from DIBP this year...


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Pathpk said:


> For me personally, having PR is far better than struggling on visas to stay in the country and make a living. I cannot careless what job I was doing as long as I know I’m there to stay.
> 
> It’s been 2 months since I’m back home.After spending 9 years in Australia I feel like I’m staring at a void now. I wish had a life and job here. I went there when i was 18, now I’m 28. Last year I got a professional job and even that I had to quit after 9 months as my 485 expired.


Stay positive, you are so very close!


----------



## ralphpukei (May 13, 2018)

kerberos said:


> It might be wishful thinking but I'm quite confident the number of invites will be much higher than 300 in July. But for myself, even if not, I can wait because luckily for myself I have a good paying job and stability in Malaysia. I will have 75 points in January.
> 
> My only worry is the removal of some flagged engineering jobs from the MLTSSL like 233512 (me!). Last year it was announced in April, crickets so far from DIBP this year...


Hello kerberos, I read from your signature that you have lodged an EOI for NSW 190 since December 2017. Any news so far?


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Aqanta said:


> Hi Foxes,
> 
> Age 30 points
> Language 10 points
> ...


Have you already submitted the EOI or not yet?

Current wait for your software engineer and 70 points is probably about 6 months under current trends.


----------



## Aqanta (May 12, 2018)

rocktopus said:


> Aqanta said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Foxes,
> ...


I did. I submitted in March. 6 months hey? That's a lifetime.


----------



## hakim92 (Jan 3, 2018)

Pathpk said:


> For me personally, having PR is far better than struggling on visas to stay in the country and make a living. I cannot careless what job I was doing as long as I know I’m there to stay.
> 
> It’s been 2 months since I’m back home.After spending 9 years in Australia I feel like I’m staring at a void now. I wish had a life and job here. I went there when i was 18, now I’m 28. Last year I got a professional job and even that I had to quit after 9 months as my 485 expired.


Guess what? I do feel it bro as it is currently happening to me. I stopped working on November and used tourist visa for 3 months in hoping that I would get invited during that period. Eventually it expired on Feb 18 and went back. It has been 3 months for me and I feel so much anger and disappointment. Truthfully, it takes me long time to accept it as I have lived in AU for 8,5 years and am rock headed. So yeah, hopefully on next FY people like us would be invited.


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

hakim92 said:


> Pathpk said:
> 
> 
> > For me personally, having PR is far better than struggling on visas to stay in the country and make a living. I cannot careless what job I was doing as long as I know I’m there to stay.
> ...


Sad to hear but don't think all those years wasted. Once you guys come back have more opportunities than those who come to Australia today. Finding a job is much easier for you since you have some local experience.
Stay positive and try to add to your skills and points.


----------



## hakim92 (Jan 3, 2018)

kooshan said:


> Sad to hear but don't think all those years wasted. Once you guys come back have more opportunities than those who come to Australia today. Finding a job is much easier for you since you have some local experience.
> Stay positive and try to add to your skills and points.


Yeah bro, onshore experience is priceless and especially you left good impression to company. I think blaming and foul-mouthing DHA regarding the small number of invitations that have been sending so far is normal reaction for people since collecting points from 70 - above is hard enough, especially for graduates. In the end of the day, it is pointless to do those things and even though there are articles that expose the main reason of low invites, there must be another reason. As 70 pointers, I am hoping that onshore people who already spent huge amount of money (education+living cost) and paid tax deserve PR.


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

i have a question => now that we know that the quota will remain the same for 2018-19 (190,000) including 10,000 quota for NZ stream in GSM. will they increase the number of invites from 300 to 1000+ ??
secondly if they increase the invites to 1000+ per round what will be the chances for 65 pointers NON PRO??


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Sam701 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello guys
> ...



My solicitor told me that Australia revive their policy every year in June. And of course nobody knows the new policy yet.


----------



## jinahadam (Apr 21, 2018)

pretty sure no one here can answer that, we all have our theories, would have to wait and see, we would all love to know though. 



Umarchodhary said:


> i have a question => now that we know that the quota will remain the same for 2018-19 (190,000) including 10,000 quota for NZ stream in GSM. will they increase the number of invites from 300 to 1000+ ??


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

ee_sajib said:


> There is a planned maintenance ongoing at skill select system...hope they will set a large number in upcoming round through this maintenance of their system....we know, in November, the invitation figure reduced to 300 after a sudden planned maintenance of their system....so, hope for the positive..


How do you know there's a maintenance going on?


----------



## behappy99 (Feb 10, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Wait for my story,
> 
> My husband now 12+year exp software eng. I did research in 2013 for Australia but because of cost and expenses to make life after PR in Oz scared my husband at that time. Luckily a friend shared his h1b journey and we thought we will follow the same.
> 
> ...





Congrats on your 20 in PTE-A.

What is your Date of Effect and occupation code ?[/QUOTE]Date of effect 28th April 2018 and job code 261313

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqanta (May 12, 2018)

hakim92 said:


> Pathpk said:
> 
> 
> > For me personally, having PR is far better than struggling on visas to stay in the country and make a living. I cannot careless what job I was doing as long as I know I’m there to stay.
> ...


It's weird, but i feel a lot more kinship with you folks than what i have with anyone else right now. 
My visa expired this monday. I was on a 485, got it after i did a master on supply chain and logistics. For 2 years, i did a professional job, starting from the bottom as a regular team member until last year where they made me a team leader. Really happy about it. Thought "hey, they might sponsor me, all i had to do was give it all i got". Didn't happened. Zilch. nada. Company policy states no Bueno on people like me (working visa holder). Great people to work with but still this is painful as hell. Also 100k in education and still nothing. 

For 2 years i went back and forth to 5 solicitors and migration agents and not one of them, NOT ONE OF THEM, Knows or acknowledged that i can be assessed based on my bachelors. 

I found this forum last November and i started reading a lot from it. Granted i only joined now, but back then i had to juggle a lot of thing so i kept up with the convos and thread and observed where everything is going.gave me the ******* to apply my assessment based on my bachelors and started my EOI. 

My pain is fresh. But as i landed on the tarmac of my home country, i understood there is still hope. There is still some semblance of chance. Maybe, just maybe. In the mean time, I can't stop. Because i have my partner, and now a family to feed. Australia or not, if an ant can live of the friggin land, I'll keep toiling ahead. I'll put this friggin beuraucracy ******** on the side and probably try to get more exp and level up my EOI.

Sorry. Had to vent somewhere. Grateful from my family but they don't really get you when it comes to the disappointment and where we are going with this PR thing.


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

Aqanta said:


> It's weird, but i feel a lot more kinship with you folks than what i have with anyone else right now.
> My visa expired this monday. I was on a 485, got it after i did a master on supply chain and logistics. For 2 years, i did a professional job, starting from the bottom as a regular team member until last year where they made me a team leader. Really happy about it. Thought "hey, they might sponsor me, all i had to do was give it all i got". Didn't happened. Zilch. nada. Company policy states no Bueno on people like me (working visa holder). Great people to work with but still this is painful as hell. Also 100k in education and still nothing.
> 
> For 2 years i went back and forth to 5 solicitors and migration agents and not one of them, NOT ONE OF THEM, Knows or acknowledged that i can be assessed based on my bachelors.
> ...


That sounds horrible. I don't have too much to worry about (regarding family) but I can relate to what you are saying. Also, I am going to make it a point to tell anyone I know that the 485 visa is a farce. No company in my field was willing to hire me without a PR. My visa ends next Saturday, and I am very reluctant to dump money into the system to extend my stay. Quite the dilemma.


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

Hey all,

Please check this post from iscah. Please read thoroughly as it will give a strong hope to people who are at 70 points and expecting numbers of invites to get normal from the year 2017-18.

Official reasons for DAHA only inviting 300 per round for the 189 visa

Official reasons for DAHA only inviting 300 per round for the 189 visa - Iscah


----------



## Moonki323 (May 15, 2018)

My situation is:

My husband's 457 working visa was granted recently and I am the secondary applicant under this visa.

Also, I applied the visa 189 after invitation and now is waiting for the result. At the same, my husband is the secondary applicant under visa 189.

My question is: 

Would it be possible if my husband could swab his working visa 457 to PR under my visa 189 directly after my visa was granted and no need to wait until the due date of visa 457 or till the end of contract ?

Thanks


----------



## Rob_John (May 15, 2018)

May i know the queue for 232111 Landscape architect to receive an invite for point score of 75 (189)? How long is needed? 

DOE is 14 May 2018


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

Seems like very good news. it is for 2018-2019.




avinash12345 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Please check this post from iscah. Please read thoroughly as it will give a strong hope to people who are at 70 points and expecting numbers of invites to get normal from the year 2017-18.
> 
> ...


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

Abul_bd said:


> Seems like very good news. it is for 2018-2019.


what are these? hacked/leaked emails? or obtained via freedom of information act (unlikely!)

in anycase, reducing the backlog seems to be the most logical reason. how difficult is it to hire a few more agents and make it up with a 5% increase in visa fees


----------



## Aqanta (May 12, 2018)

Demisane said:


> Aqanta said:
> 
> 
> > you
> ...


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

HI guys,
Any internal auditors were invited in this round with 75-80 points for 189 or 190 visa? Any idea.


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

Hi Mohammed, no invites in this round reported for internal auditors with 75/80. If you have 75+5, you may have a good chance with the next NSW round.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Congrats on your 20 in PTE-A.

What is your Date of Effect and occupation code ?[/quote]Date of effect 28th April 2018 and job code 261313

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Hi Behappy,

I asked your DOE. Since you said you have cleared PTE with 20


----------



## docnavjot143 (May 15, 2018)

*Possibility*

Hi there
I wanted to know what is the possibility of me getting an invite in May, 2018 for 189 visa.
My details are:
1. Your occupation code 253111 and Occupation Name - General Practitioner
2. Your EOI date of effect - 23rd April, 2018
3. Your total points - 70
4. Onshore/offshore - Onshore


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

msme_1988 said:


> Hi Mohammed, no invites in this round reported for internal auditors with 75/80. If you have 75+5, you may have a good chance with the next NSW round.


Hi,

Thanks for the prompt response. I am having 80 points for 189 as an internal auditor and i have not heard much about internal auditors getting invitation. That's y, I was just curious to get some update about internal auditors.


----------



## manyhk (Feb 19, 2018)

Sorry i cant get it. Why would it be good news for nexyt PY?


Abul_bd said:


> Seems like very good news. it is for 2018-2019.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

avinash12345 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Please check this post from iscah. Please read thoroughly as it will give a strong hope to people who are at 70 points and expecting numbers of invites to get normal from the year 2017-18.
> 
> ...


How should we understand the last sentence of this document? Does it mean that it will be discussed and confirmed on monthly basis which number of invites they will send or does it mean that they will increase the invites to the normal for the next program year?

"The next program year will need to go back to the original monthly confirmations though."


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Abul_bd said:


> Seems like very good news. it is for 2018-2019.


What is so good about it?


----------



## kumarv2017 (Dec 3, 2017)

Ptera said:


> How should we understand the last sentence of this document? Does it mean that it will be discussed and confirmed on monthly basis which number of invites they will send or does it mean that they will increase the invites to the normal for the next program year?
> 
> 
> 
> "The next program year will need to go back to the original monthly confirmations though."




Well if you interpret this, original numbers means 1000 + invites and as 300 is a temporary corrective measure an they are pushing to continue these numbers for rest of the PY to create breathing room and make way for normal invitation rounds.

Hence
Abnormal= 150/300 invites
Normal = 1000+

Or all that it wishful thinking  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## am212312412 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi Experts, 

Can someone please clarify below:

1) Initial EOI filed with 70 points in Feb 18.
2) Revised EOI filed with 75 points in May 18.

5 points will be deducted in September due to age crossing 33.

So in this case: 
1) will my DOE change to Sept 18
2) Remain same as current ( May 18)
3)Revert back to Feb 18 when I had my filed my EOI initially with 70 points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

am212312412 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Can someone please clarify below:
> 
> ...


Your new DOE will change to September.

The funda is simple whenever the points change the DOE changes to the date points changed.


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

Aqanta said:


> Demisane said:
> 
> 
> > With the quota at hand? No way man, i have many friends who stayed with bridging and tourist who just ends up going home broke. I know it is tempting, just consider your position. If you are capable on staying then stay. The consideration includes the clause "don't go home broke" it's too painful man, i mean, i had to pay to airfreight all the stuff i had in SYD to my country, and that, is painful.
> ...


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

Adding my case for May invitation round.


Engineering Technologist 

189 - 75 pts
NSW 190 - 80 pts
VIC 190 - 80 pts
EOI Date of Effect : 14 May 2018


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Aqanta said:


> Demisane said:
> 
> 
> > With the quota at hand? No way man, i have many friends who stayed with bridging and tourist who just ends up going home broke. I know it is tempting, just consider your position. If you are capable on staying then stay. The consideration includes the clause "don't go home broke" it's too painful man, i mean, i had to pay to airfreight all the stuff i had in SYD to my country, and that, is painful.
> ...


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

insider580 said:


> What is so good about it?


Hi mate,

Nothing is good. All will be good the day you receive invite in e mail box. Cheers!!!


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

docnavjot143 said:


> Hi there
> I wanted to know what is the possibility of me getting an invite in May, 2018 for 189 visa.
> My details are:
> 1. Your occupation code 253111 and Occupation Name - General Practitioner
> ...


Hello,

First of all, onshore/offshore does not count towards an invite. Now :focus:, 70 points have now become bear minimum so easy wait for 6-7 months from DOE I would say.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

kumarv2017 said:


> Well if you interpret this, original numbers means 1000 + invites and as 300 is a temporary corrective measure an they are pushing to continue these numbers for rest of the PY to create breathing room and make way for normal invitation rounds.
> 
> Hence
> Abnormal= 150/300 invites
> ...



Hahaha. They appear to be some sort of leaked email chain from _allegedly _DHA employees who _supposedly _work in Skill Select department and are responsible for setting the number of invites per round. It appears they depend on GSM opinions and their work load to decide a set number of invitations fortnightly. The end part of the email chain indicate they might revert back to 1000+ invite from July but if they continue to accommodate NZ applications with high priority then I highly doubt they would revert back to 1000+. My biggest concern is how was ISCAH able to obtain these leaked transcripts of emails?? :lock1:


----------



## Rob_John (May 15, 2018)

May i know is it possible to be invited for 75 points in non pro-rata occupation? 

Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Rob_John (May 15, 2018)

I mean in the next round


----------



## ElwayL (May 2, 2018)

*skilled visa*

Victoria temporary closed their skilled visa nomination applications


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

Ive asked this in a different thread too - but didn't get an answer. Hence posting in this active thread seeking help. Thanks and apologies for double posting.

Hello,

Asking this for a friend. The person has got an invite for VISA 189 application on May 2018. The points claimed had 10 points for 8+ years skilled experience in last 10 years. Skilled experience began from May 2009 to March 2018. This includes the period post ACS certification (ACS was done in May 2017, after which the person was continuing in the same/last role till March 2018). 

After that - she had left the job (and updated the application with last date of job) and few weeks later got an invite in May.

While applying for the visa through the SkillSelect invite page/immi account - there is a question
" Employment in nominated occupation
Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?"

The client was employed overseas in nominated occupation till March 2018, so I believe the answer to this question should be NO - as the question is about being employed IMMEDIATELY before invitation.

Q1. Could you please confirm this?

Q2. Would answering NO to this question lead to any adverse effect in points calculation i.e. the client is claiming the points of skilled nomination by ACS (done in May 2017) and is considered meeting the "Skilled level" in May 2009. And has been in job since - TILL March 2018. Probably this is overthinking, but someone who is not working exactly at the time of invite, but was working in skilled occupation till a few months before the invite, the points will still be counted - right?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## StevenO1 (May 28, 2014)

mustafa01 said:


> Hahaha. They appear to be some sort of leaked email chain from _allegedly _DHA employees who _supposedly _work in Skill Select department and are responsible for setting the number of invites per round. It appears they depend on GSM opinions and their work load to decide a set number of invitations fortnightly. The end part of the email chain indicate they might revert back to 1000+ invite from July but if they continue to accommodate NZ applications with high priority then I highly doubt they would revert back to 1000+. My biggest concern is how was ISCAH able to obtain these leaked transcripts of emails?? :lock1:



We (Iscah) obtained an FOI document showing the discussion.

Also our interpretation of the reverting back to previous policy mentioned in the document is simply that they will revert back to advising how many invitations per round will be given and what will be the dates dates of each round.


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

StevenO1 said:


> We (Iscah) obtained an FOI document showing the discussion.
> 
> Also our interpretation of the reverting back to previous policy mentioned in the document is simply that they will revert back to advising how many invitations per round will be given and what will be the dates dates of each round.


Hi,

Well the meaning of last line can be revealed only by DHA persons who were communicating via e mails. Being an experienced person, what do you think about the reduction of invitation numbers? That communication clearly shows it is because of the backlog yet many people are headstrong to club these reductions with NZ stream. Every one gives his or her opinion on this forum based on speculations. What do you speculate? Will the numbers of invites increase from July 2018?? Question is for you Mr. Steven and every one please note whatever Mr. Steven answers will be his speculation only not the conclusion.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

ElwayL said:


> Victoria temporary closed their skilled visa nomination applications
> View attachment 88026


how abt NSW?? I think they all will close for some time ..........


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

Let's stay positive Rahul.. given the fact that NSW has confirmed they haven't reached their ceilings for the FY and will mirror DHA frequency for the year.


----------



## rahuljain285 (Sep 8, 2017)

I have lodged an EOI with 65/70 points for 189 and 190- NSW on 23rd November 2017 for ANZSCO 261313- Software Engineer. But looking at the current trend it seems impossible to get an invite with these points. 
My consultant is advising me to move on student Visa for Masters in the meanwhile and can change the visa whenever I will get an invite for 189/190. Is it advisable?


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

rahuljain285 said:


> I have lodged an EOI with 65/70 points for 189 and 190- NSW on 23rd November 2017 for ANZSCO 261313- Software Engineer. But looking at the current trend it seems impossible to get an invite with these points.
> My consultant is advising me to move on student Visa for Masters in the meanwhile and can change the visa whenever I will get an invite for 189/190. Is it advisable?


I am doing something similar. However, I am at 70 points DOE 13th April for Chem Eng. So if things keep with current trend, I should be able to get an invite during a one year course. But then again, it is a risk. With respect to your occupation, I can't be sure as there is a massive queue for 65/70.


----------



## madhaviab (May 16, 2018)

189 & 190(VIC) Aspirant:

Code : 261313 - Software Engineer
ACS Approved : 8th May 2018 (15 points)
English Test : PTE - 90
EOI submitted : 8th May 2018 (75-189 & 80-190(VIC))
Onshore - but not working

Still awaiting results.

Since I have been in Australia on 457 Visa since 3 months, will I need PCC certificate for this country?


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Rob_John said:


> May i know is it possible to be invited for 75 points in non pro-rata occupation?
> 
> Appreciate your feedback.


Yeah, in theory next round.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

madhaviab said:


> 189 & 190(VIC) Aspirant:
> 
> Code : 261313 - Software Engineer
> ACS Approved : 8th May 2018 (15 points)
> ...


Generally it’s not required for periods less then a year, but the CO has the authority to ask you for one, if he so desires 

Cheers


----------



## aquaruta (May 16, 2018)

Hello All

I have submitted EOI for below details

ANZSCO code - 261112 (systems analyst)
DOE - 9/5/2018
points - 75
Age - 30
pte - 20
qual - 15
exp - 10

By when can I expect the invite?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

ElwayL said:


> Victoria temporary closed their skilled visa nomination applications
> View attachment 88026


Holy Cow, I wanted to update my VIC this week and they closed it damn 

Question to the experts, I already have my VIC EOI in suspended state, since they have closed accepting application will my application be still valid if I unsuspend it ?


----------



## Kssaini83 (Mar 6, 2018)

*EOI Submitted*

I have submitted the EOI on 10th may, 2018 with 75 points.
Details below.


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

Kssaini83 said:


> I have submitted the EOI on 10th may, 2018 with 75 points.
> Details below.


if they increase the invitation in July which probably they will then you will get it in first or max second round in July.

almost everyone agrees there won't be any increase in this FY.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

StevenO1 said:


> We (Iscah) obtained an FOI document showing the discussion.
> 
> Also our interpretation of the reverting back to previous policy mentioned in the document is simply that they will revert back to advising how many invitations per round will be given and what will be the dates dates of each round.


Hi Steven, I was just curious to find out how this was obtained. Don't get me wrong but we truely appreciate the work ISCAH does. ISCAH goes above and beyond to seek the truth by asking some strenuous questions to DHA. Your work in predicting invites and providing updated news about migration progam is unprecedented and is just amazing. Please keep doing what you guys do as it is simply awesome and helpful for thousands of aspirants.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> Hi Steven, I was just curious to find out how this was obtained. Don't get me wrong but we truely appreciate the work ISCAH does. ISCAH goes above and beyond to seek the truth by asking some strenuous questions to DHA. Your work in predicting invites and providing updated news about migration progam is unprecedented and is just amazing. Please keep doing what you guys do as it is simply awesome and helpful for thousands of aspirants.


He has filed an application under freedom of information act

It is similar to the right of information act we have in india

Cheers


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

*Verification of EOI - 261311 20.03.2018*

Hi Guys,

My DOE is 20.03.2018 early morning 2 AM and I am less than 24 hours away in the backlog movement for 2613**

I know this might sound wierd but I have been verifying my EOI a ton times just to be sure nothing is wrong in it.

I am attaching the screenshot of split up. Just validate it please. It is in "SUBMITTED" state.

I have double checked my ACS reference number and the PTE-A registration id( I understand its not the PTE ID that we will have to furnish but it is the registration id


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My DOE is 20.03.2018 early morning 2 AM and I am less than 24 hours away in the backlog movement for 2613**
> 
> ...



All good to go. Best of luck for next round.


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi All,
I have a small query. 
In my ACS results, for the current employer I am working with, the to date is mentioned as Feb-2018. I submitted the application on 27/3/2018, and I gave the to date as 27/3/2018.

While lodging EOI, what date should I provide for current employer? I read that in many places to keep it blank. But, won't that be conflicting with ACS results?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

anoop.rvn said:


> Hi All,
> I have a small query.
> In my ACS results, for the current employer I am working with, the to date is mentioned as Feb-2018. I submitted the application on 27/3/2018, and I gave the to date as 27/3/2018.
> 
> While lodging EOI, what date should I provide for current employer? I read that in many places to keep it blank. But, won't that be conflicting with ACS results?


Anoop please go through the below thread you will get the answer. I had same question raised.

experts say as long as you prove your employment post ACS through payslips and R&R it is fine. I believe this happens only if CO asks for it

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stion-my-eoi-hopeful-invite-next-round-2.html


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

anoop.rvn said:


> Hi All,
> I have a small query.
> In my ACS results, for the current employer I am working with, the to date is mentioned as Feb-2018. I submitted the application on 27/3/2018, and I gave the to date as 27/3/2018.
> 
> While lodging EOI, what date should I provide for current employer? I read that in many places to keep it blank. But, won't that be conflicting with ACS results?


Anoop,

Another question I have for you. Did you create EOI upfront and submit it on 27.03.2018 anticipating ACS results. I see from your signature you got your ACS only on 15.05.2018.

Please ensure your DOE and your language,skill assessment results are in sync else it might create problems. In case if you are already aware ignore my comments


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Anoop,
> 
> Another question I have for you. Did you create EOI upfront and submit it on 27.03.2018 anticipating ACS results. I see from your signature you got your ACS only on 15.05.2018.
> 
> Please ensure your DOE and your language,skill assessment results are in sync else it might create problems. In case if you are already aware ignore my comments


Ha,
Sorry for the ambiguity.


> I submitted the *ACS application* on 27/3/2018, and I gave the to date as 27/3/2018.


I have not yet started filling up EOI form. Just asking for information.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

Sometimes I get the following error when I try to access any thread in this expatforum site. It has been happening for me for almost a month but I did not notice anyone mentioning this here. This website goes out for hours and then becomes accessible again.

Error
Not Found 404 

Do you guys also face the same?


----------



## Tron89 (Dec 22, 2017)

Does anyone know when is next round of invitation happening?


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

Tron89 said:


> Does anyone know when is next round of invitation happening?


It's anticipated for 23rd May


----------



## priyanksrivastava (Apr 9, 2018)

Hi All,

I have been following expat forum since Feb 2018 from the time I applied for my ACS assessment. Just wanted to get some idea on the invite. 

Just to give a background, I appeared for PTE-A on May 14, 2018 to improve my score which was 70 earlier.

My updated score is :
Age - 30
English - 20 <PTE-A 1st attempt (L-79,R-89,S-90,W-83)>
Education - 15
Australian Experience - 0
Overall experience - 15
Total - 80

Since I am in US from last 5 years, I will be starting the process for PCC for India and US this coming Friday, 5/18,2018. India PCC mostly will be done in a day but FBI PCC takes almost 3 months. 

Any advise is appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## andrearios (Sep 12, 2017)

Hello,

I have a question regarding my assessment from CPA Australia as *external Auditor*. They asked me that the Head department from the university send the transcript. I ask the University for that which took me a while because I studied in a public university with a lot of rules so they took time to do this and the Dean send the email to CPA Australia.

But now, they are asking to me to send all the syllabus related to *TAX,* but in the website said this is not mandatory for external auditors.

Please any advise, should I send them an email?????


----------



## maddy1085 (May 3, 2018)

priyanksrivastava said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been following expat forum since Feb 2018 from the time I applied for my ACS assessment. Just wanted to get some idea on the invite.
> 
> ...


Have you submitted EOI (Expression of Interest) on skill select (http://skillselect.gov.au/)? That is required for securing an invite..which in your case should be easy and you would be invited in the next round after submitting EOI, since you have a very good score of 80 points. In EOI you would need to fill your details according to ACS and PTE score.


----------



## priyanksrivastava (Apr 9, 2018)

maddy1085 said:


> Have you submitted EOI (Expression of Interest) on skill select (http://skillselect.gov.au/)? That is required for securing an invite..which in your case should be easy and you would be invited in the next round after submitting EOI, since you have a very good score of 80 points. In EOI you would need to fill your details according to ACS and PTE score.


I initially submitted my EOI on 4/16 with 65 points. Updated it on 5/1 to add my current work experience, which made my score to 70 points. Updated again on 5/16 with the latest PTE scores, which bumped the score to 80 points.

Thanks.


----------



## maddy1085 (May 3, 2018)

priyanksrivastava said:


> I initially submitted my EOI on 4/16 with 65 points. Updated it on 5/1 to add my current work experience, which made my score to 70 points. Updated again on 5/16 with the latest PTE scores, which bumped the score to 80 points.
> 
> Thanks.


Then you would be positively invited in the next round anticipated on 23rd may.. and the interesting thing is that I have also same points and PTE score as yours and I have also updated my EOI on 5/16 with 80 points. So lets hope we both get invited on 23rd


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

priyanksrivastava said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been following expat forum since Feb 2018 from the time I applied for my ACS assessment. Just wanted to get some idea on the invite.
> 
> ...


If I were in your shoes, I would submit my EOI immediately and secure my invite
One never knows when the rules will change
You will now have 60 days to submit your application and pay the visa fees

I am presuming that you have already completed your ACS assessment and PTEA

I would simultaneously apply for FBI and Indian PCC immediately 
Even if you do not get the FBI pcc in 60 days , submit the application and you can upload the same later once you get it
In the meantime complete the medicals also for all applicants 

Cheers


----------



## ralphpukei (May 13, 2018)

uniqueharvey said:


> Any Actuary (224111) ? haha
> 
> I know my chance is low with 65 (189) and 70 (190 NSW), probably need to wait until next financial year lol


Hi uniqueharvey, i am an actuary too.

I got 70 (189) and 75 (190 NSW/QLD). Nice to meet you


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

Dear all, it seems there was an invite round for 190 from NSW on 11th May. Just noticed in myimmitracker-190.

This reiterates the fact that NSW invitations happen on the 2nd Friday of every month.


----------



## manishmahajan123 (May 17, 2018)

Soundmusic said:


> Dear all, it seems there was an invite round for 190 from NSW on 11th May. Just noticed in myimmitracker-190.
> 
> This reiterates the fact that NSW invitations happen on the 2nd Friday of every month.



I dont think that update is legit..


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

I cannot see any invite on may 11 from NSW in the immitracker. Please provide the source. The only invite in the tracker is from VIC on 14 May.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

*190 - Lets use the word Pre-Invite or the draw*

Guys,

Invite and Pre-Invite are two different cases in 190. Let's use the right word "Pre-Invite".

I see many invited for the pre-invite received on April 12th.

After that I do not see any draws happening.


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

msme_1988 said:


> I cannot see any invite on may 11 from NSW in the immitracker. Please provide the source. The only invite in the tracker is from VIC on 14 May.



https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190/cases/case-45510


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Invite and Pre-Invite are two different cases in 190. Let's use the right word "Pre-Invite".
> 
> ...


Hi, please see the following case.

https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190/cases/case-45510

As updated, his DOE is 25th April and he will NOT get a pre-invite on the round dated 12th April.
Hence I feel what he has received on 11th May is a 'pre-invite', provided the given details are correct.


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

Bumping up this here. Please help with your answers.



prforoz said:


> Ive asked this in a different thread too - but didn't get an answer. Hence posting in this active thread seeking help. Thanks and apologies for double posting.
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Soundmusic said:


> Hi, please see the following case.
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190/cases/case-45510
> 
> ...


My ANZSCO code is also 261311 and I have 7.5 years of experience with 20 in PTE-A.

My DOE for NSW is 18/04/2018.

Not sure if the data is genuine.


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> My ANZSCO code is also 261311 and I have 7.5 years of experience with 20 in PTE-A.
> 
> My DOE for NSW is 18/04/2018.
> 
> Not sure if the data is genuine.


Bogus data for sure.


----------



## jinahadam (Apr 21, 2018)

i saw a similar one for VIC. seems unlikely 

https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190/cases/case-46247


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi Seniors,

I have submitted my 189 EOI on 1/12/2017 with 60 points in NON PRO RATA ICT Security Specialist. I got extra 5 points for age on 3rd May. My points are 65 now and my DATE OF EFFECT changed to 3/5/2018. I will get 5 extra points for my 1 year Australian work experience in July 2018 then my points will become 70. So my date of effect will change again to JULY 2018. 

Now the tricky part

I am on 485 visa and my visa is expiring on 26th August 2018. I want to ask you guys as my DOE will change again in JULY 2018 so will I get invite straight away on 70 points as I have submitted my EOI in DEC 2017 or I need to wait for 5 - 6 months as the current trend is like that. 

I tried a lot to get 20 POINTS for PTE but I am always short.I failed NAATI by 2 marks so I can't afford to sit in these tests again cause I get hurt. 

Awaiting for your kind replies my friends. Thank you. 

My Point Breakdown

AGE: 30
PTE: 10
Bachelors: 15
Aus Study: 5
Pro Year: 5 

Ttoal= 65 atm 

will become 70 in July 2018 with AUS work experience.


----------



## uniqueharvey (Jan 25, 2018)

ralphpukei said:


> Hi uniqueharvey, i am an actuary too.
> 
> I got 70 (189) and 75 (190 NSW/QLD). Nice to meet you


Hi, I hope you will get NSW nomination soon with your score. I read online that visa 190 has higher priority to 189 no matter when u lodge application and as u know most actuarial jobs in Australia are in SYDNEY. .

I applied for NSW with 70 (plus SS) but not yet invited. So I changed of heart and applied for QLD and got pre-invited NEXT DAY, now waiting for approval from the state. 

Good Luck to you!!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> My ANZSCO code is also 261311 and I have 7.5 years of experience with 20 in PTE-A.
> 
> My DOE for NSW is 18/04/2018.
> 
> Not sure if the data is genuine.


DOE does not play a role. 

Anzsco is and English score.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pravincv said:


> Bogus data for sure.


The person has confirmed he had an approval on the forum it seems in NSW thread. 

If you have doubts you can always REPORT a case (button on the left).


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> DOE does not play a role.
> 
> Anzsco is and English score.


In that case I am much ahead of the person who got preinvite. There is something wrong with the data for sure.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> In that case I am much ahead of the person who got preinvite. There is something wrong with the data for sure.




Well he confirmed on the forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

*The week is over!!!*

The week is over guys and next week the invites should at least progress by a day for 2613** 75 ( I know I am too selfish here). But yes I want to cross the first barricade in order to be eligible to fight the rest.

261311 DOE 20/03/2018 02:05:40

Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> The week is over guys and next week the invites should at least progress by a day for 2613** 75 ( I know I am too selfish here). But yes I want to cross the first barricade in order to be eligible to fight the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




All the best brother! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If I make things up, then I would not get the number of requests to know the details of how I filed my application and got my PR in a recent record time
> Every few days members thank me specifically that they have got the PR only because they followed my footsteps
> 
> I understand your frustration that no one has ever asked you as they very well know that you may have barely scraped through the process which no one would like to emulate
> ...


Are you claiming that your impeccable documentation was the reason you got a grant in 15 days? I'd chalk it to random blessings of lady luck. Excellent documentation is just one part of the puzzle.

Otherwise, hey, there's a business idea - secret sauce of Oz PR.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pravincv said:


> Are you claiming that your impeccable documentation was the reason you got a grant in 15 days? I'd chalk it to random blessings of lady luck. Excellent documentation is just one part of the puzzle.
> 
> Otherwise, hey, there's a business idea - secret sauce of Oz PR.


I don’t believe in luck

It’s documentation and how you present your case which decides how soon it will be processed

If you still want to say it is Lady Luck, so it be 

Cheers


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

pravincv said:


> Are you claiming that your impeccable documentation was the reason you got a grant in 15 days? I'd chalk it to random blessings of lady luck. Excellent documentation is just one part of the puzzle.
> 
> Otherwise, hey, there's a business idea - secret sauce of Oz PR.


why u starting another thread which has no scope....Just ask question and get help...that's all we do here ..keep things simple ...waiting for another 30 mins to open beer bottle


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I don’t believe in luck
> 
> It’s documentation and how you present your case which decides how soon it will be processed
> 
> ...


The proof of your claim would be if someone else gets it in 15 days. Two colleagues applying from the same office with identical documents have been processed differently far too many times to make any strong claim one way or the other. Govt processes involves a lot of randomness


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

Rahul.. what do you mean by waiting for another 30 minutes?


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

Dear Friends, 
I applied for ACS and now preparing documents for EOI while waiting for ACS results. I tried but could not find any thread/post which explains what documents are required for 189 visa EOI purpose. Could anyone explain how to best utilize this waiting time and what documents should be arranged so that I can immediately file EOI once I get the ACS results?


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

msme_1988 said:


> Rahul.. what do you mean by waiting for another 30 minutes?


my Office will be over after 15 mins time...so it will be beer time ..:tea:

whole day /month till grant I hae to be here ...no choice


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

Oh ok..I thought maybe NSW might send invites within their work hours.. so sad that they are delaying the invitation process


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

msme_1988 said:


> Oh ok..I thought maybe NSW might send invites within their work hours.. so sad that they are delaying the invitation process


till that this is your second home ....enjoy this


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

No no no.. I wouldn't mind being in this forum to help people.. but don't want to be here only waiting..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ankur_fbd said:


> Dear Friends,
> I applied for ACS and now preparing documents for EOI while waiting for ACS results. I tried but could not find any thread/post which explains what documents are required for 189 visa EOI purpose. Could anyone explain how to best utilize this waiting time and what documents should be arranged so that I can immediately file EOI once I get the ACS results?


search for post by vikaschandra... he has provided an extensive checklist.


----------



## maddy1085 (May 3, 2018)

newbienz said:


> That is why I always ask members not to waste time in looking at trackers
> It only misleads them as the data is unverified and may be false
> 
> Instead use that time in getting documents ready for a complete application
> ...


Hi Newbienz,
I might get invited on 23rd May round (I have 80 points for PR). So as per your advice I have started to collect documentation required. I got the below list of documents to ready from a consultant:
a) Educational Proof

b) IELTS/PTE Score card

c) Employment Proof (including your current employment)

d) Tax returns (for the number of years of experience points claimed)

e) Pay slips of your current employment

f) Passport Copies

g) Passport sized Photograph

h) Police Clearance Certificate (issued by Passport Office)

i) Medical

j) Marriage Certificate

Spouse:
Passport Copies
Educational proof (X certificate, Bachelor's degree and Mark sheets)
IELTS (If not cleared/given, then you can provide "Letter from University" from where she/he has done theirs Bachelor's/Master's, stating that he/she has done his/her Bachelor's/Master's in English medium) * Sample will be provided for the same. 
Passport sized Photograph
Police Clearance Certificate (issued by Passport Office)
Medical

Please answer below queries:
1) Is this comprehensive list or anything else will also be required?
2) I have only 7 ITRs for all previous 10 years of experience (8 relevant, 2 non relevant) that I have from ACS? So what should I do? Can I submit any other proof for those 2-3 years or I just submit 7 ITRs and it will not affect my application?
3) For my wife I am trying to get letter for english from her PG college (and not university). Will this be sufficient? Because in the requirement university is mentioned.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

maddy1085 said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> I might get invited on 23rd May round (I have 80 points for PR). So as per your advice I have started to collect documentation required. I got the below list of documents to ready from a consultant:
> a) Educational Proof
> 
> ...


I would suggest to seek post by Vikaschandra:

Note that an applicant will have only 60 days to apply for Visa post receiving your ITA i.e make the payments to lodge the application. After the applicant makes the payments he/she will have the links to upload the documents and also generate your HAP id for medicals. The following Forms and Documents are required:-

A) Forms

Form 80- Personal Particulars for assessment including Character Assessment- to be filled by and completed for each applicants who are 16 years of age or over. All the questions to be answered. Avoid using N/A. There should not be any gap period in Question#18-Details of addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including Australia), Question# 20 Employment History and Question # 21 Qualifications undertaken since secondary school. If there is a gap, provide an explanation for the same.
Note:- The form should be filled in Upper Case. Either by hand or can be type written. Sign at appropriate place and scan it back to be uploaded.

B) List of documents are required:

Photocopy of passports of PA, Spouse and all dependent children (if married). All pages duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.

Academic/Education transcripts and certificates from Std Xth onwards for PA and Spouse (if married)- duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.

Passport size photographs each of PA, Spouse and Children (with white background only)

Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of assessment result from the Assessment

Visa Processing Fee can be made either by Credit Card (Master Card/American Express/Visa) or travel card in favour of DIBP. Applicants can also use Forex Card. ** Make sure that additional amount is available on card which might be required to pay the surcharges as applicable PayPal is another option that can be used to pay the visa fees

Applicant charge 18 years or over Additional Applicant charge under 18 years AUD $ 3670/- AUD $1835/- AUD $920 /-

(If applicant pays for the application by credit card, a surcharge will apply. The current surcharge rates are:

Visa and MasterCard* - 0.98%
American Express and JCB - 1.4%
Diners Club International - 1.99%
The surcharge will also apply to Debit Visa cards and Debit MasterCards when making payments online. Source** DIBP Website)
Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of Police Clearance Certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 months or more for PA, Spouse and dependent Children aged 16 years and above. Note : Indian Police clearance certificate must be obtained only from the Regional Passport Office.--------------------- may be submitted later on request when medical received
Copy of birth certificate - duly notarized or colored scan copy of original document.
Notarized copies or colored scanned copies of original documents of Work Experience letters from all employers for PA and Spouse (if married)- particularly the current one which must be recently dated.
Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of original document of marriage certificate.
Birth certificates of children - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
Updated Resume of PA & Spouse (if applicable )
Form 16 (Tax related) from all present and past Employees (if applicable) - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Tax related - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
Copies of Bank Statement evidencing the deposit of Salary to cover the whole employment period (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
Details of reference from present/past employment. (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
References from Client/Customers (Appreciation letter). (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of Valid IELTS for Primary applicant.
Colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course. This is to prove spouse English Language capability. If IELTS or the certificate cannot be provided as evidence applicant can opt to pay the VAC2 charges i.e. AUD 4885
Sponsored Family supporting documents.
Various form that might be required. Form 80 Personal Character Assessment


----------



## maddy1085 (May 3, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> I would suggest to seek post by Vikaschandra:
> 
> Note that an applicant will have only 60 days to apply for Visa post receiving your ITA i.e make the payments to lodge the application. After the applicant makes the payments he/she will have the links to upload the documents and also generate your HAP id for medicals. The following Forms and Documents are required:-
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Andreyx!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

maddy1085 said:


> Thanks a lot Andreyx!!


All the best!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I would suggest to seek post by Vikaschandra:
> 
> Note that an applicant will have only 60 days to apply for Visa post receiving your ITA i.e make the payments to lodge the application. After the applicant makes the payments he/she will have the links to upload the documents and also generate your HAP id for medicals. The following Forms and Documents are required:-
> 
> ...


This is an outdated list of documents as far as I can see

If you still want my list, post your question on my thread My 2 bits of my PR journey as I don’t want to keep repeating the list again and again

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> This is an outdated list of documents as far as I can see
> 
> If you still want my list, post your question on my thread My 2 bits of my PR journey as I don’t want to keep repeating the list again and again
> 
> Cheers


What is outdated? Visa fees?  Anything else? 

<*SNIP*>


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi seniors 
I’ve a query. 
In 189 I know that invitation comes second time if it is lapsed by 60 days. 
What about 190 ? Does it come second time or no if applicant doesn’t apply within 60 days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

handyjohn said:


> Hi seniors
> I’ve a query.
> In 189 I know that invitation comes second time if it is lapsed by 60 days.
> What about 190 ? Does it come second time or no if applicant doesn’t apply within 60 days
> ...




What do you mean comes second time? 

Sc190 is a state dependent...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for May 2018 &lt;==*

By 190 I mean nomination approval by state like NSW. When someone is nominated by state, he/she recieves invitation by skillselect just like 189. But does this invitation comes second time like 189 or not if its is lapsed by 60 days ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maddy1085 (May 3, 2018)

newbienz said:


> This is an outdated list of documents as far as I can see
> 
> If you still want my list, post your question on my thread My 2 bits of my PR journey as I don’t want to keep repeating the list again and again
> 
> Cheers


Hi Newbienz .. as per your suggestion I have posted the question on your My 2 bits of my PR journey thread.. other than the document list can you please also answer my 3 questions which I have written at the bottom..


Again thanks in advance....


----------



## BA.engg (May 18, 2018)

Hi Guys 
I have just joined this forum. My EOI points score is 70 and I haven't yet got any of the state nomination. This score includes my PTE 10 points. Could anyone of you please help me clarify my following doubts. : - 

1. If i give my PTE exam again to gain 10 additional points and in case i scored even lower than that of my last 7 bands will my latest PTE score would be taken into account? or It is my choice to avail any PTE score within last 2 years?
2. Looking at current trends how long it would take to receive invitation for business analyst role?

Do let me know in case any further details are required...

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## rahulpop1 (Jul 16, 2016)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for May 2018 &lt;==*



BA.engg said:


> Hi Guys
> I have just joined this forum. My EOI points score is 70 and I haven't yet got any of the state nomination. This score includes my PTE 10 points. Could anyone of you please help me clarify my following doubts. : -
> 
> 1. If i give my PTE exam again to gain 10 additional points and in case i scored even lower than that of my last 7 bands will my latest PTE score would be taken into account? or It is my choice to avail any PTE score within last 2 years?
> ...




1)The score which you share will remain valid. No matter how many time you give exam. Just make sure the validity has not expired.
2) State nominations are unpredictable. 189 invite is tough on 70 points. Try to improve your score to stand a chance. Have you thought of claiming partner points?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BA.engg (May 18, 2018)

rahulpop1 said:


> 1)The score which you share will remain valid. No matter how many time you give exam. Just make sure the validity has not expired.
> 2) State nominations are unpredictable. 189 invite is tough on 70 points. Try to improve your score to stand a chance. Have you thought of claiming partner points?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Many thanks for swift response!!

No i have not claimed the partner points yet. I am planning to give PTE again. I hope 80 points are sufficient to get invite within a month for business analyst?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

BA.engg said:


> Many thanks for swift response!!
> 
> 
> 
> No i have not claimed the partner points yet. I am planning to give PTE again. I hope 80 points are sufficient to get invite within a month for business analyst?




Yep definitely! 80 points will guarantee an invite in the next upcoming round


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BA.engg (May 18, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Guys,

Does anyone have any idea tentatively when the SOL for FY 2018-19 would be published?

I'm concerned as my occupation 233513 (Prod or Plant engineer) has been flagged for removal.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Nilkot said:


> Guys,
> 
> Does anyone have any idea tentatively when the SOL for FY 2018-19 would be published?
> 
> I'm concerned as my occupation 233513 (Prod or Plant engineer) has been flagged for removal.




Usually its from mid june to early july. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

handyjohn said:


> By 190 I mean nomination approval by state like NSW. When someone is nominated by state, he/she recieves invitation by skillselect just like 189. But does this invitation comes second time like 189 or not if its is lapsed by 60 days ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




If state selects you again... then yes, why not  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

maddy1085 said:


> Hi Newbienz .. as per your suggestion I have posted the question on your My 2 bits of my PR journey thread.. other than the document list can you please also answer my 3 questions which I have written at the bottom..
> 
> 
> Again thanks in advance....


Sure

I am traveling on a holiday so it may be some while

Cheers


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

Guys..so in the next 189 round, do you think they will reset the cutoff to lower points in case there were any invites in the last round for the higher cutoff..


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

msme_1988 said:


> Guys..so in the next 189 round, do you think they will reset the cutoff to lower points in case there were any invites in the last round for the higher cutoff..


That's not going to happen at all. Its hopeless now. Gear up for the reality.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Nilkot said:


> Guys,
> 
> Does anyone have any idea tentatively when the SOL for FY 2018-19 would be published?
> 
> I'm concerned as my occupation 233513 (Prod or Plant engineer) has been flagged for removal.


As far as I know occupations were flagged only until last year. Anyway, your occupation and many others have been flagged for years and nothing happend so far. So dont worry!
https://www.anzscosearch.com/flagged-occupations-2017-18/


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ptera said:


> As far as I know occupations were flagged only until last year. Anyway, your occupation and many others have been flagged for years and nothing happend so far. So dont worry!
> https://www.anzscosearch.com/flagged-occupations-2017-18/


I don't see any of the current occupations will be removed. Lets see.


----------



## lovelyangels6 (May 19, 2018)

Is that possible that I will get invitation? I have waited for 9months, is that normal? 
Language 10
experience10
age 30
qualificationn 15
65 points. Eoi. 29/9/2017
ANZSCO. 254415

Should I apply for visa 190?

Thanks so much!


----------



## perfect_devil (Feb 12, 2017)

lovelyangels6 said:


> Is that possible that I will get invitation? I have waited for 9months, is that normal?
> Language 10
> experience10
> age 30
> ...


Nothing is normal now a days. With 65 points,the queue goes back till April 17. 

And with current trends, it's almost impossible to get an invite.

Even with 190, it's hard to get invited with 70 points. But better apply in the earliest.

Meanwhile keep on trying to increase your score by PTE.


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi All,
The waiting for invite game has started for me!!!
As per the trend, I hope to get an invite by July, but who knows what's in store...
:ranger:

regards,
Anoop R. S.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

anoop.rvn said:


> Hi All,
> The waiting for invite game has started for me!!!
> As per the trend, I hope to get an invite by July, but who knows what's in store...
> :ranger:
> ...




Whats the anzsco and the score? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

lovelyangels6 said:


> Is that possible that I will get invitation? I have waited for 9months, is that normal?
> Language 10
> experience10
> age 30
> ...


Even states wont nominate on 70. 70+5 pointers are waiting for the nomination from last 4 months. As suggested earlier, get superior English score (20 points) then you will have a decent chance in the game.


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

Hello experts,

I have applied for 189 visa EOI with 65 points in Nov2017. If I update my PTE score today and get 75 points, will my EOI date of effect gets changed to today? or will it stay as Nov2017 itself?

Thank you. 

Regards,
Saravan


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

saravan_p said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa EOI with 65 points in Nov2017. If I update my PTE score today and get 75 points, will my EOI date of effect gets changed to today? or will it stay as Nov2017 itself?
> 
> ...


Hi Saravan,

If you update your EOI with any change in point score then the Date of Effect will change. So the answer is Yes, when you score 20 points for English and update it today in your EOI, the date of effect will be changed to today.


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Whats the anzsco and the score?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Code : 261313
Points : 75
SC : 189


----------



## k.amarjeet01 (Mar 13, 2017)

saravan_p said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa EOI with 65 points in Nov2017. If I update my PTE score today and get 75 points, will my EOI date of effect gets changed to today? or will it stay as Nov2017 itself?
> 
> ...


Any change in point will result in change in EOI date of effects.

But, why are you worried? You would anyway move up in the queue due to higher points.


----------



## k.amarjeet01 (Mar 13, 2017)

anoop.rvn said:


> Hi All,
> The waiting for invite game has started for me!!!
> As per the trend, I hope to get an invite by July, but who knows what's in store...
> :ranger:
> ...


People with EOI date of effects 20th March haven't got invitation yet. And, if they continue inviting 600 per month, I am afraid that you might not get invitation in July.


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

k.amarjeet01 said:


> People with EOI date of effects 20th March haven't got invitation yet. And, if they continue inviting 600 per month, I am afraid that you might not get invitation in July.


hmm... let's see how it is going... We can't do anything other than waiting...


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

anoop.rvn said:


> Hi All,
> The waiting for invite game has started for me!!!
> As per the trend, I hope to get an invite by July, but who knows what's in store...
> :ranger:
> ...


How you have scored 90 in the pte exam dear any tips on this I have tried 6 times but no more than 79 always in one section.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

anoop.rvn said:


> Hi All,
> The waiting for invite game has started for me!!!
> As per the trend, I hope to get an invite by July, but who knows what's in store...
> :ranger:
> ...


Hi Anoop,

With the current trend , your EOI will take easily 9 to 12 months to get picked up.

See this math - every month the backlog of 75 is seeing only a 5 day movement. And on top of this we are seeing people applying with 80.

So you are currently 60 days behind. Every month its just 5 days and 60/5=12 months.

I am not demotivating but trying to present the ground reality.

I applied on March 20th 2018 and still without an invite. 

As I said in the post sometime back I will be one of the who have creating record with a larger waiting time for 75 under 261313. And this is going to get worse for those who are applying now


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Anoop,
> 
> With the current trend , your EOI will take easily 9 to 12 months to get picked up.
> 
> ...


Your view is predicated on the assumption that 600 invites are what is going to be the standard forever. There's no reason to assume it will not change in the new PY.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

pravincv said:


> Your view is predicated on the assumption that 600 invites are what is going to be the standard forever. There's no reason to assume it will not change in the new PY.


If that's the case then immigration window will be closed for most of the asians forever.

I feel trembling even now when I think of Tuesday. Fingers crossed

I am less than 24 hours away in the backlog.


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> How you have scored 90 in the pte exam dear any tips on this I have tried 6 times but no more than 79 always in one section.


For me, free materials of E2Language.com did the trick. Also, I took mock tests and identified Speaking and Grammar as my weak points and practised on it. I practised from navjot brar's youtube channel also.


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Anoop,
> 
> With the current trend , your EOI will take easily 9 to 12 months to get picked up.
> 
> ...


Hmm... your calculation is correct. It looks it will take 12 months time. By then, my age will cross over to next slab and points will reduce. 
Then, my only chance is to hope that they will increase the number of invites in the next FY.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

anoop.rvn said:


> Hmm... your calculation is correct. It looks it will take 12 months time. By then, my age will cross over to next slab and points will reduce.
> Then, my only chance is to hope that they will increase the number of invites in the next FY.


I know how important it is for 189 but have you given thoughts of 190 just on a side note. You can get into the queue for NSW now itself and if 189 takes too much time then at least you can settle for 190.


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

saravan_p said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa EOI with 65 points in Nov2017. If I update my PTE score today and get 75 points, will my EOI date of effect gets changed to today? or will it stay as Nov2017 itself?
> 
> ...


Offcourse change bro


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mustafa01 said:


> Even states wont nominate on 70. 70+5 pointers are waiting for the nomination from last 4 months. As suggested earlier, get superior English score (20 points) then you will have a decent chance in the game.




Points 75+5 is what gives high chances with nsw and vic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newyearoldme (May 21, 2018)

Hey guys,

I submitted my EOI in Jan with 60 points and now I updated my EOI at 13 May with 70 points (189). Do you think it is wise for me to apply NSW 190 (Vic does not do state sponsor for my occupation) to get 75 pts? I lived in Melbourne and my housemates still kept my room for me to come back and I really love living in Melbourne (established a circle of close friends etc). 

ANZSCO - 234611 Medical Laboratory Scientist.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> If that's the case then immigration window will be closed for most of the asians forever.
> 
> I feel trembling even now when I think of Tuesday. Fingers crossed
> 
> I am less than 24 hours away in the backlog.


Next round is tomorrow right? Hope you get it too. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newyearoldme said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Its your decision. If NSW sponsors and you want to be inAU - then why not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> To claim 5 extra points for our visa processing, both my wife & myself are submitting ACS assessment.
> 
> ...



Point 3 : All you need is a positive outcome result from ACS. The number of years that they include and deduct doesn't matter to include your result for partner claim. All you need to ensure that they present your case as positive. Rest all looks good. Good luck


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Seems like yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amitkb (May 21, 2018)

Occupation code 261312; developer programmer. 
Points 75, 
EOI Date: 19.05.2018 in SC 189
How soon I can expect an invitation?


----------



## maddy1085 (May 3, 2018)

pravincv said:


> Your view is predicated on the assumption that 600 invites are what is going to be the standard forever. There's no reason to assume it will not change in the new PY.


I agree..mostly the invites will be increasing in July...and in that case I think at least the backlog of 75 pointers may clear in the first few rounds itself!!


----------



## ihaleem9 (May 30, 2014)

There's supposed to be two invitations a month right? Why wasn't there any invitation round in first week of May?


----------



## maddy1085 (May 3, 2018)

amitkb said:


> Occupation code 261312; developer programmer.
> Points 75,
> EOI Date: 19.05.2018 in SC 189
> How soon I can expect an invitation?


Please wait for at least first invitation round of July...then according to the July numbers we will be able to predict better regarding invites of 75 pointers.


----------



## maddy1085 (May 3, 2018)

ihaleem9 said:


> There's supposed to be two invitations a month right? Why wasn't there any invitation round in first week of May?


There was an invitation round on 9th May..not yet published on official website.


----------



## stevesmithsgd (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi Guys,

ACS considered my exp from Oct 2010 to till date , So currently exp approved as of today 7 years and 8 months (by acs)

But by Oct 2018, I will complete 8 years ACS accepted experience

My current points: 65 (Age 30/Exp 10/PTE 10/Education: 15) so after October 2018 will it automatically add 5 points to my Experience and EOI or I will have to submit a new EOI....

Please clarify


Cheers
261313/65 Pts/SWENGG/20-Apr-2017


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

stevesmithsgd said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> ACS considered my exp from Oct 2010 to till date , So currently exp approved as of today 7 years and 8 months (by acs)
> 
> ...



Are you with the same company since you did your EOi? If then ensure you leave the end date of employment field as blank so that points increase automatically with experience.

No need to submit separate EOI here. Your DOE will change ideally or even if you want you can go ahead and submit a new EOI since the validity of the new one will be valid for two years.


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> If that's the case then immigration window will be closed for most of the asians forever.
> 
> I feel trembling even now when I think of Tuesday. Fingers crossed
> 
> I am less than 24 hours away in the backlog.


Hi Mate, another 24 hours for your immitracker row to change from Yellow to Green..!

:cheer2:


----------



## shanky123 (Apr 21, 2018)

*Quick check*



maddy1085 said:


> Please wait for at least first invitation round of July...then according to the July numbers we will be able to predict better regarding invites of 75 pointers.


Hello !

Sorry if this is a basic question but wanted to reconfirm. This is based on my understanding of the 4-April round : https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/4-april-2018-invitation-round.aspx

So basically, all personnel with 75 points got an invite, except for personnel falling into one of the pro-rata occupations mentioned at the bottom of the link. Is my understanding correct ?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

shanky123 said:


> Hello !
> 
> Sorry if this is a basic question but wanted to reconfirm. This is based on my understanding of the 4-April round : https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/4-april-2018-invitation-round.aspx
> 
> So basically, all personnel with 75 points got an invite, except for personnel falling into one of the pro-rata occupations mentioned at the bottom of the link. Is my understanding correct ?


Absolutely wrong!!!

Every round they move backlog only by a few days. Not everyone who has applied get an invite. They get into the queue and wait that's it.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

ihaleem9 said:


> There's supposed to be two invitations a month right? Why wasn't there any invitation round in first week of May?


If DHA would have gone with 02 May as 1st Invitation round date then it would lead to three rounds in a month which DHA is strictly against now as they want to stick to low invite numbers. That's why they had a round on 9th May and now the second round would most probably run on 23 May. June rounds are most likely to be on 6th and 20th of June and with that they would end this financial year migration program.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

shanky123 said:


> Hello !
> 
> 
> 
> ...






kbjan26 said:


> Absolutely wrong!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Every round they move backlog only by a few days. Not everyone who has applied get an invite. They get into the queue and wait that's it.




Can you please explain more? The points cutoff for non pro rata occupations is 70, hence all 75 pointers would have been invited. I don’t see anything wrong with what @shanky123 said. Again, we are talking about non pro rata occupations.

Please enlighten.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

foxes said:


> Can you please explain more? The points cutoff for non pro rata occupations is 70, hence all 75 pointers would have been invited. I don’t see anything wrong with what @shanky123 said. Again, we are talking about non pro rata occupations.
> 
> Please enlighten.
> 
> ...


Yes, for 04 April round all 75 pointers until 03 April 11:59:59 pm were invited since the cut-off was 70 points until 5/12/2017 12:00 PM, this is only for non-pro rata occupation. What's wrong in it?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> Yes, for 04 April round all 75 pointers until 03 April 11:59:59 pm were invited since the cut-off was 70 points until 5/12/2017 12:00 PM, this is only for non-pro rata occupation. What's wrong in it?




Is this reply for me or for @kbjan26? Because my understanding is same with yours too. 

I questioned what @kbjan26 said in his post.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Absolutely wrong!!!
> 
> Every round they move backlog only by a few days. Not everyone who has applied get an invite. They get into the queue and wait that's it.


Today is your day! Enjoy it! 

All the best to you and ALL those who are expecting results in this round! 

BTW, this thread is growing faster than I could spend time catching up with it


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi does anyone know how long an ACS skills assessment takes if priority option is chosen? (If visa is less then months).

I know that the normal process is 10-12 weeks.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

foxes said:


> Is this reply for me or for @kbjan26? Because my understanding is same with yours too.
> 
> I questioned what @kbjan26 said in his post.
> 
> ...


Lets not ask him any questions. I am very hopeful that he will be invited in tonight's round.

Good luck @kbjan26.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

DHA has created the page for 09 May round results here.


----------



## Rob_John (May 15, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> DHA has created the page for 09 May round results here.


Can't log in :wacko::lock1: can't see


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Rob_John said:


> Can't log in :wacko::lock1: can't see


You have to wait until DHA is done uploading the results. Most probably by the end of business day today.


----------



## k.amarjeet01 (Mar 13, 2017)

stevesmithsgd said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> ACS considered my exp from Oct 2010 to till date , So currently exp approved as of today 7 years and 8 months (by acs)
> 
> ...


No need to submit another EOI. The current EOI will consider your 'till date' experience and 5 points will be added.


----------



## k.amarjeet01 (Mar 13, 2017)

amitkb said:


> Occupation code 261312; developer programmer.
> Points 75,
> EOI Date: 19.05.2018 in SC 189
> How soon I can expect an invitation?


People having EOI date of effect as 20th March haven't got invitation yet. So, going by the trend you should get invitation probably in or after August, unless they increase the numbers of invitations which is 600 per month.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

foxes said:


> Is this reply for me or for @kbjan26? Because my understanding is same with yours too.
> 
> I questioned what @kbjan26 said in his post.
> 
> ...


I stand myself corrected here. I read it for pro-rata.

Yes all non pro rata 75 is cleared


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Vin100 said:


> Today is your day! Enjoy it!
> 
> All the best to you and ALL those who are expecting results in this round!
> 
> BTW, this thread is growing faster than I could spend time catching up with it


Hi , thank you for your wishes. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

mustafa01 said:


> Lets not ask him any questions. I am very hopeful that he will be invited in tonight's round.
> 
> Good luck @kbjan26.


Thanks Mustafa. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Thanks Mustafa. Fingers crossed!!!


is it midnight ?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

rahul7star said:


> is it midnight ?


If there is a round yes it will be midnight sydney time and 7.30 IST


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> If there is a round yes it will be midnight sydney time and 7.30 IST


okay..so still not clear whether any round is der or not....hmmm..anyway all the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

rahul7star said:


> okay..so still not clear whether any round is der or not....hmmm..anyway all the best :fingerscrossed:


There is a round and its officially stated in skill select website. But my statement was due to the uncertainty that DIBP always posses with them


----------



## sidatarinex (May 9, 2018)

Anyone please advice me is it worth waiting for the invite?
I have ANZCO - 263111 with 75 Points. My EOI date was April 18-2018. Could you please advice how long will be the wait be?


----------



## Loverj24 (Mar 31, 2014)

I hope I get the 189 invite today.


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

Dear, there is backlog of non pro rata with 75 points as per iscah at last round.



kbjan26 said:


> foxes said:
> 
> 
> > Is this reply for me or for @kbjan26? Because my understanding is same with yours too.
> ...


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

sidatarinex said:


> Anyone please advice me is it worth waiting for the invite?
> I have ANZCO - 263111 with 75 Points. My EOI date was April 18-2018. Could you please advice how long will be the wait be?


It is just matter of one or two rounds buddy. Both in the skill select data and immitracker I can see you are very close for 2631**.

Good luck


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Abul_bd said:


> Dear, there is backlog of non pro rata with 75 points as per iscah at last round.


But then mustafa and foxes were so sure about it. Weren't they ?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> I stand myself corrected here. I read it for pro-rata.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes all non pro rata 75 is cleared




All good mate. Wish you all the best tonight!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Anyone with 2335XX (Industrial, Mechanical, Production engineers) occupation out here!

Please update us here or/and immitracker, if you get an invite!

It will help us poor souls to identify the trend.

Good luck everyone! (And by everyone I mean 75 pointers, doesn't look like 70 pointers stand a chance.)


----------



## Mr.WasheeWashee (Feb 8, 2018)

Guys, is it too naive to expect an invite for 65 pts(non pro rata) in the next 3 months?


----------



## maddy1085 (May 3, 2018)

Best of luck to everyone who is expecting an invite today!


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Mr.WasheeWashee said:


> Guys, is it too naive to expect an invite for 65 pts(non pro rata) in the next 3 months?


It is ruled out unfortunately. It is impossible at this moment.


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

*ANZC 233914 - SC189 - 70 Points, SC190 NSW - 75 Points*

Hey Guys,

I know this has been discussed before, but what are the chances of getting an invite anytime soon with the following details.

ANZC: 233914 Engineering Technologist
EOI Date: 13-05-2018
PTE: 90 in all 4 bands
SC189 - 70 Points
SC190 NSW - 75 Points

Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for May 2018 &lt;==*



soban29 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




For 189: impossible, at least until the end of this financial year.
For 190 NSW: NSW seems to stop sending invites after 12 Apr. things might change in the new financial year though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Mr.WasheeWashee said:


> Guys, is it too naive to expect an invite for 65 pts(non pro rata) in the next 3 months?


It is yes. At this stage there is a backlog of almost 1 year for 65 pointers, so even if they start clearing it you'll probably wait 1 year or more.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

soban29 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I know this has been discussed before, but what are the chances of getting an invite anytime soon with the following details.
> 
> ...


For 189, you're looking at about 9 months under current trends.
For 190, it's impossible to say.


----------



## vamsi89 (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Is there any WhatsApp group related to Discussions on 189 and 190?

Please let me know if any one is a member of the group.


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

Any chances for 489 (80 points Family Sponsored) - VIC ?

EOI Submitted: 10/05/2018


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

jshah said:


> Any chances for 489 (80 points Family Sponsored) - VIC ?
> 
> EOI Submitted: 10/05/2018


C"mon, this is the 189 thread. Please ask in the right thread . VIC invitations are frozen for 190


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

rocktopus said:


> For 189, you're looking at about 9 months under current trends.
> For 190, it's impossible to say.


Bummer! 

What's the probability of the odds improving after tonight's round (in case it happens)?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Abul_bd said:


> Dear, there is backlog of non pro rata with 75 points as per iscah at last round.


Abdul read my post again. It specifies till what date all 75 pointers for non pro rata were invited.


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

Good luck to everyone out there. 5 hours to go!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tusharjain279 (Mar 19, 2018)

Hey Guys,

I know this has been discussed before, but what are the chances of getting an invite anytime soon with the following details.

ANZC: 263311 Telecommunications Engineer
EOI Date: 20-02-2018
PTE: 90 in all 4 bands
SC189 - 70 Points
SC190 - 75 Points
Offshore

Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## alhuyam (Jan 16, 2018)

soban29 said:


> Bummer!
> 
> 
> 
> What's the probability of the odds improving after tonight's round (in case it happens)?




Am waiting since November, 233913 my last hope is the new FY. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

alhuyam said:


> soban29 said:
> 
> 
> > Bummer!
> ...


Fingers crossed!


----------



## mohamedzaki (Sep 16, 2017)

Guys what time does the invitations happen ? is it by midnight ? how long does it take to receive the mail and for the skill select status to change in case of invitation ?


----------



## mohamedzaki (Sep 16, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> I stand myself corrected here. I read it for pro-rata.
> 
> Yes all non pro rata 75 is cleared


Sir, as per immitracker the latest invitation for non pro rata with 75 points was the 2nd of May. do you know something different ? source ?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

mohamedzaki said:


> Sir, as per immitracker the latest invitation for non pro rata with 75 points was the 2nd of May. do you know something different ? source ?


Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

mohamedzaki said:


> Sir, as per immitracker the latest invitation for non pro rata with 75 points was the 2nd of May. do you know something different ? source ?




It doesn’t say anything. You must be aware that not everyone fills their details to immitracker. 

All 75 pointers for non pro rata were cleared up in every round. Of course there will be some queue of 75 points: those who submit their EOI after a round is conducted. But based on the recent trend this year, they will always be invited in the next round.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohamedzaki (Sep 16, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia


I do follow that sheet. but those are non official data for the previous round. isnt it ?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

mohamedzaki said:


> I do follow that sheet. but those are non official data for the previous round. isnt it ?


Yes because official data hasn't been published yet by DHA.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

mohamedzaki said:


> I do follow that sheet. but those are non official data for the previous round. isnt it ?




How can you say that? That sheet summarizes details for each round in the past from DHA website so we can get a better picture.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohamedzaki (Sep 16, 2017)

foxes said:


> How can you say that? That sheet summarizes details for each round in the past from DHA website so we can get a better picture.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is true. but I mean the data for the last round only which was on the 9th of May. i am asking about the info that all 75 pointers non pro rata being cleared.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

mohamedzaki said:


> That is true. but I mean the data for the last round only which was on the 9th of May. i am asking about the info that all 75 pointers non pro rata being cleared.




We have to make it clear here, we are talking about all 75 pointers non pro rata who applied before the previous round, which was conducted on 9 May.

This year the points cutoff for non pro rata has always been 70. It implies that there are no more 75 pointers waiting at the time each round was conducted.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Hey Folks,

Not sure what pro rata is...from the conversations above I guess it has something to do with the Job Code. My ANZSCO code is 261313. Can you just confirm which category it lies in?


Thanks


----------



## mannyaus (May 22, 2018)

What are my chances? - Anzco - 261311 , 189 - 75 points DOE - 25 th Mar. 190 - NSW and VIC - 75 + 5 DOE - 3rd May ... the issue is my age will change on 30th May and I will loose 5 points... looks like I am in a very unlucky situation.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

moveoz said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your occupation is pro rata. If you want to learn more, go to DHA round results page. Scroll down to the bottom and you will find it there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niko2222 (Jan 8, 2018)

Job code 331111
189
Eoi 16/04/18

I have 70points how long will i have to wait to get an invite if ever ?


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

foxes said:


> Your occupation is pro rata. If you want to learn more, go to DHA round results page. Scroll down to the bottom and you will find it there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers Bud


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

mannyaus said:


> What are my chances? - Anzco - 261311 , 189 - 75 points DOE - 25 th Mar. 190 - NSW and VIC - 75 + 5 DOE - 3rd May ... the issue is my age will change on 30th May and I will loose 5 points... looks like I am in a very unlucky situation.


Holy S***. I pray that you get it tonight buddy.

You are 6 days away in the backlog. Damnn your situation


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

mannyaus said:


> What are my chances? - Anzco - 261311 , 189 - 75 points DOE - 25 th Mar. 190 - NSW and VIC - 75 + 5 DOE - 3rd May ... the issue is my age will change on 30th May and I will loose 5 points... looks like I am in a very unlucky situation.


What stopped you from updating your EOI for 190 asap your points increased to 75.

After April 12th no round happened for 190 and your EOI would have been selected. Taking into consideration the deduction of points for your age you have taken a risk a real huge risk


----------



## mannyaus (May 22, 2018)

Thanks for your prayers kbjan26...To be frank I wasn’t aware about the 190 option... I started looking at the posts from this forum and only then applied for 190...Not sure what will happen but I can’t do much now...


----------



## Lalaengineer (Dec 21, 2017)

Hi, I have recently managed to score my PTE which gets more another 10 points? Can anyone kindly advise when will I receive the invitation?

EOI date: 13 Oct 2017
Update EOI : 21 May 2018
233512 Mechanical engineer
189: 75 points
190 NSW AND VIC: 80 points

Praying hard for tonight..


----------



## gdlmsn (Apr 18, 2018)

Is the invitation round of the 23rd happening in 11 minutes?


----------



## Hopeisalive (Oct 17, 2016)

gdlmsn said:


> Is the invitation round of the 23rd happening in 11 minutes?


Hopefully yes


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

Best Wishes to all those waiting for today's round..


----------



## gdlmsn (Apr 18, 2018)

Anyone got anything? updates please?


----------



## tarun7587 (Sep 28, 2017)

no round tonight?


----------



## tarun7587 (Sep 28, 2017)

Software Engineer 80 points invited.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

*Invitttteeedddddd*

-----------------INVITED-------------------------------------------------------------


I was only dreaming and dreaming until today that my application will be selected for 189 PR process. 

The journey it all started from below , with my post in the forum seeking answers

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralian-google-page-ranking-aspiration.html

Every answer that I sought to gain knowledge without expenditure towards agent fees has not only saved hell lot of money but also made me understand the whole process in securing an invite.

I was then a lethargic 60 and 65 until last December 2017. Only when the situations changed , I realised I would never get an invite If I dont meet the expectations.

PTE-A - hours and hours of preparation and back to back attempts helped me in securing 75 with 8th attempt. 

I would like to thank every single person who have answered my stupid and the most idiotic questions. ExpatForum , I owe you everything and it has been all because of you.

I have swam the sea now and I am going to take this invite a good care in getting the GRANRT in a smoother fashion. I am sure you will still see lot of questions of mine popping up in various threads .

Do not hesitate to PM me for questions that anyone may have and I will answer back with the best of my knowledge.I would like to give it back to the community in the best way.

"Impossible is just a word thrown around by small men who find it easier to live in the world they've been given than to explore the power they have to change it. Impossible is not a fact. It's an opinion. Impossible is potential. Impossible is temporary. Impossible is nothing." – Muhammad Ali

Good luck to the rest.

P.S: I composed the above in the morning hours in the office with a hope of invite today.


----------



## mannyaus (May 22, 2018)

Guys!!!! God saved me... I got the invite.... DOE 25th Mar Anzsco 261311 75 points...Thanks again for your prayers kbjan26...


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

mannyaus said:


> Guys!!!! God saved me... I got the invite.... DOE 25th Mar Anzsco 261311 75 points...Thanks again for your prayers kbjan26...





kbjan26 said:


> -----------------INVITED-------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> I was only dreaming and dreaming until today that my application will be selected for 189 PR process.
> ...


Congrats Guys! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lalaengineer (Dec 21, 2017)

Any mechanical engineer got invited this round?


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

Any ICT BAs got lucky this time?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## alhuyam (Jan 16, 2018)

Any 2339 got invitations?!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> -----------------INVITED-------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> I was only dreaming and dreaming until today that my application will be selected for 189 PR process.
> ...


congratulations!


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

Congrats everyone!!! :yo:


----------



## Manusun (May 1, 2018)

Hi ,

My code 261313

EOI submitted-28/03/2018
189-75 points

EOI Submitted-10/04/2018
190-80 points( NSW)

Any guess when will i get invitation?


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> -----------------INVITED-------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> I was only dreaming and dreaming until today that my application will be selected for 189 PR process.
> ...


Having known you from the forums, I was hoping for you to get the invite with as much anxiety as you did. Congrats, buddy.

Now, I'm hoping I will get invite within next 2 months. :-/


----------



## akhaliac (Apr 18, 2018)

Congratulations everyone who received their invites today 🙂 All the best for further processes 👍


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

mannyaus said:


> Guys!!!! God saved me... I got the invite.... DOE 25th Mar Anzsco 261311 75 points...Thanks again for your prayers kbjan26...


Mannnnn god does exist in your case!!!!!!!!

I am so so happy for you. Game changer in your life. Good luck buddy


----------



## boggs25 (Mar 11, 2018)

Congratulations to all who got the invites! Gives some hope for the rest of us 

Any one in ICT BA/SA codes getting invites?


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil (Aug 27, 2015)

INVITED ))

Mechanical Engineer - 233512 anzsco - DOE: 4/5/2018 - 75 Points


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

p4karthikeyan said:


> Having known you from the forums, I was hoping for you to get the invite with as much anxiety as you did. Congrats, buddy.
> 
> Now, I'm hoping I will get invite within next 2 months. :-/


Thanks Karthi. Wish you good luck.

I am sure you will receive it soon. One person has received with DOE as 25th March as well. So positive movement of backlogs.


----------



## Manusun (May 1, 2018)

When will be next invitation round? 
Holding 75 points and waiting for more than 2 months really frustrating


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

pravincv said:


> congratulations!


Thank you Pravin.


----------



## Lalaengineer (Dec 21, 2017)

What's your occupation?


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

Congrats kbjan26 and all others who got invites  I am surprised only 4 to 5 members updated here!


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

boggs25 said:


> Congratulations to all who got the invites! Gives some hope for the rest of us
> 
> Any one in ICT BA/SA codes getting invites?


Definitely you will soon. Good luck buddy


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Congratulations to those who invited , 
Just a quick question guys

Wat the validity period of indian pcc and afp in case of 189 invitation process? 

Thanks


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Congrats kbjan and others for your invite. 

Does anybody here belong to anzsco code 2334 (electronics engineering) 

Did they get invited and what points? I rarely see anybody from 2334 commenting on this forum. Makes me wonder 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeisalive (Oct 17, 2016)

Any accountant invitations?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

mannyaus said:


> Guys!!!! God saved me... I got the invite.... DOE 25th Mar Anzsco 261311 75 points...Thanks again for your prayers kbjan26...


Mann more than my invite I will remember for a long long time. You could taken a huge back seat easily. Wooww miracles do happen mate


----------



## shanky123 (Apr 21, 2018)

*Quick check*

The updates on the forum is for the round on 23rd May, 2018 right ?

My EOI Date of Effect was 15th May with 75 points and non pro-rata occupation. 
Have not received an invite.


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

shanky123 said:


> The updates on the forum is for the round on 23rd May, 2018 right ?
> 
> My EOI Date of Effect was 15th May with 75 points and non pro-rata occupation.
> Have not received an invite.


Seems like non pro backlog is increasing even with 75 points. Really frustrating.


----------



## jutomo (Mar 21, 2018)

Hopeisalive said:


> Any accountant invitations?


Yes, some accountants with 85 pts are invited.


----------



## Manusun (May 1, 2018)

Next invitation round date? Pls update


----------



## jutomo (Mar 21, 2018)

Manusun said:


> Next invitation round date? Pls update


6th June. Usually, invitation rounds fall on the first and third Wednesday of a month.


----------



## Manusun (May 1, 2018)

Thank u


----------



## alhuyam (Jan 16, 2018)

Does the new FY start from the first round in July?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeisalive (Oct 17, 2016)

jutomo said:


> Hopeisalive said:
> 
> 
> > Any accountant invitations?
> ...


Thnx mate


----------



## am212312412 (Feb 4, 2018)

mannyaus said:


> Guys!!!! God saved me... I got the invite.... DOE 25th Mar Anzsco 261311 75 points...Thanks again for your prayers kbjan26...




Does it mean DOE moved by approximately 7 days (18th March to 25 th March) in this round for 2613?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannyaus (May 22, 2018)

@kbjan26 .....Congrats mate on your invite forgot to mention in my last post.... I could have easily waited for 10 months if I didn’t get invited this time... it is definitely a miracle...


----------



## ee_13 (Apr 21, 2018)

Got invited today, 263111, doe 15th april


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kruz189 (Nov 12, 2017)

Got invitation, 261313, eoi 22 March, 75 pointd


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Manusun said:


> Hi ,
> 
> My code 261313
> 
> ...


Most certainly June 6th


----------



## akhaliac (Apr 18, 2018)

Did anyone get invited on 70 points for 261313?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Kruz189 said:


> Got invitation, 261313, eoi 22 March, 75 pointd


Congrats brother


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

akhaliac said:


> Did anyone get invited on 70 points for 261313?


Unfortunately, that is definitely not possible! Even 75 pointers are in a long queue.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

akhaliac said:


> Did anyone get invited on 70 points for 261313?


Brother 70 invites are not going to happen anytime sooner and there are chances that it may not happen at all.

Its only 75 and 80 pointer backlog which is getting cleared up for 2613**


----------



## akhaliac (Apr 18, 2018)

Hoping against hope 😐 
I have 70 points, eoi-17/04/2018



Vin100 said:


> akhaliac said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone get invited on 70 points for 261313?
> ...


----------



## akhaliac (Apr 18, 2018)

Yup that's according to the current scenario... Pray it changes and we too get invited 🙂 




kbjan26 said:


> akhaliac said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone get invited on 70 points for 261313?
> ...


----------



## shanky123 (Apr 21, 2018)

*Non pro rata invitation*



Abul_bd said:


> Seems like non pro backlog is increasing even with 75 points. Really frustrating.


I was of the understanding that there is no non-pro rata backlog @ 75 points. Is it the first time in recent times that this has happened ?

What is your Data of Effect ? 
Is there anyone else @ 75 or more in non-pro rata who did not get an invite ?


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

akhaliac said:


> Did anyone get invited on 70 points for 261313?


going by current statistics, 75 in April are yet to get an invite, as the last know date from the forum is march 25, so 70 is backlogged to nov 2017. So until 75 hit the current invite date, unlikely 70 will ever get an invite.

There are approx 60 with 75 points as per myimmtracker, so even if you consider myimmtracker is 50% that means there are already 120 as of today with 75 points and more additions continue to happen.


----------



## Nailawajahat (Apr 7, 2018)

Anyone waiting with Materials Engineer Occupation at 70 points?


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

shanky123 said:


> Abul_bd said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like non pro backlog is increasing even with 75 points. Really frustrating.
> ...


Dear, backlog of non pro with 75 points started from 9 May round. You can check Iscah's unofficial result of 9 May round.


----------



## akhaliac (Apr 18, 2018)

That's a actually a huge backlog but there is nothing I can do to increase my points to 75... 70 was the max i could achieve... So am left with nothing but hope 🙂 let's hope the current trend changes for better.. Any idea how many were invited today? Is the count still at 600 per month? 



santhoshpkumar said:


> akhaliac said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone get invited on 70 points for 261313?
> ...


----------



## sukanyakathir (Oct 3, 2017)

Are the invitations for today done? I have 75 points and ANSCO is 263111.
My EOI date was March 18th with 65 points and update it to 75 points on May 10th with my extra points in PTE> Someone suggest. Do I stay hopeful for invite today?


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

akhaliac said:


> That's a actually a huge backlog but there is nothing I can do to increase my points to 75... 70 was the max i could achieve... So am left with nothing but hope 🙂 let's hope the current trend changes for better.. Any idea how many were invited today? Is the count still at 600 per month?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, we can only hope and pray that from next FY they will increase the number. May be today also only 300 invitations.


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

sukanyakathir said:


> Are the invitations for today done? I have 75 points and ANSCO is 263111.
> My EOI date was March 18th with 65 points and update it to 75 points on May 10th with my extra points in PTE> Someone suggest. Do I stay hopeful for invite today?


If you not already received an invite then unlikely you made it in this round. Strange, Given you original date was 18, not sure if that gets updated to May10 after update. If may 10 and 75 you still have hope in comping round or two. with 75 points. Also suggest you apply for 190 EOI


----------



## shanky123 (Apr 21, 2018)

*Hello*



Abul_bd said:


> Dear, backlog of non pro with 75 points started from 9 May round. You can check Iscah's unofficial result of 9 May round.


Thanks for that so based on the estimates from Iscah's unofficial result of 9 May round, folks with 75 points and DOE before 2nd May were invited, for non-pro rata.

Any idea about the official publishing date for the official analysis for 9-May ?


----------



## maddy1085 (May 3, 2018)

Got the Invite!


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Nailawajahat said:


> Anyone waiting with Materials Engineer Occupation at 70 points?


Yes, Im from the same group. Industrial Engineer with 70 points. DOE 08 Feb.


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Anyone belonging to 2334 electronics? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi guys,

Any invitation for internal auditors in this round with 75 or 80 points for 189 or 190?


----------



## Hardeep26292 (May 22, 2018)

Hi everyone, I didn't find forum for my question...can someone give me an idea when i will get invitation..
I have lodge eoi on jan 2018 in 489 FS with 262112 non pro rata occupations..
Thanks


----------



## akhaliac (Apr 18, 2018)

Yes hope and pray 🙂 Knowing that the rules are changing and situation may turn even worse... I will still have to stick to hope cause that's all that is there to cling on to as of now 😄


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> -----------------INVITED-------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> ...




All the best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lalaengineer (Dec 21, 2017)

Hi, I have recently managed to score my PTE which gets more another 10 points? Can anyone kindly advise when will I receive the invitation?

EOI date: 13 Oct 2017
Update EOI : 21 May 2018
233512 Mechanical engineer
189: 75 points
190 NSW AND VIC: 80 points

Will my date of effect be changed to 21 May? Normally when is the cut off day for each invitation?


----------



## MdAamerHasan (Mar 15, 2018)

ee_13 said:


> Got invited today, 263111, doe 15th april
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congrats. Plz share your points breakdown.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

santhoshpkumar said:


> going by current statistics, 75 in April are yet to get an invite, as the last know date from the forum is march 25, so 70 is backlogged to nov 2017. So until 75 hit the current invite date, unlikely 70 will ever get an invite.
> 
> There are approx 60 with 75 points as per myimmtracker, so even if you consider myimmtracker is 50% that means there are already 120 as of today with 75 points and more additions continue to happen.


Santhosh,

It's not even 10 percent of the overall people in the queue. Every round they invite 50 - 60 odd people.

There are lot more people who do it through agents and never participate in forum or register in tracker.


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

Lalaengineer said:


> Hi, I have recently managed to score my PTE which gets more another 10 points? Can anyone kindly advise when will I receive the invitation?
> 
> EOI date: 13 Oct 2017
> Update EOI : 21 May 2018
> ...


Hi,

Your DOE will change as you increased your point. With 75 points you are likely to get invited before June 2018 or 1st round of July 2018 in worst case.


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

Hey guys,

Congratulations to all who got invited. All 70 pointers wait till the first round of July 2018. If current situation (300 invites) does not change than forget 189 Invite. Let us all hope for the best.


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

Yes, I know I was giving a best case estimate even if we consider as 50%. Imagine this myimmtracker shows a max of 15-20 every invitation round and there are 300 invites roughly that is less than 10% mathematically.


----------



## Lalaengineer (Dec 21, 2017)

avinash12345 said:


> Lalaengineer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I have recently managed to score my PTE which gets more another 10 points? Can anyone kindly advise when will I receive the invitation?
> ...



Thanks for your reply ! Hope to get an invitation this round. Not able to check as I applied thru agent


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

santhoshpkumar said:


> Yes, I know I was giving a best case estimate even if we consider as 50%. Imagine this myimmtracker shows a max of 15-20 every invitation round and there are 300 invites roughly that is less than 10% mathematically.


Please have a view on the video below.


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi guys,

Any invitation for internal auditors in this round with 75 or 80 points for 189 or 190?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Congrats to everyone who got invited today. The hardest wave in the sea has been crossed for you guys. Best of luck with rest of the process.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Any invitation for internal auditors in this round with 75 or 80 points for 189 or 190?


Seen some 85 pointers get invited. Check accountants/auditors thread


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

sidpadki said:


> Anyone belonging to 2334 electronics?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


One 75 pointer reported to have been invited. What is your point score and DOE?


----------



## pmtr (May 8, 2018)

Anyone have an idea of what the DOE cut off is for this round (23 May) for 2613?


-------- 
189, 261313, 75 points, DOE 14/04/2018


----------



## Hopeisalive (Oct 17, 2016)

mustafa01 said:


> Mohammed786 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


Hi which you are following mate


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

pmtr said:


> Anyone have an idea of what the DOE cut off is for this round (23 May) for 2613?
> 
> 
> --------
> 189, 261313, 75 points, DOE 14/04/2018


seems 25 MARCH. moved 6 days


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

85 pointers for 190 or 189? 



mustafa01 said:


> Mohammed786 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


----------



## maddy1085 (May 3, 2018)

Does anyone know that tester code 261314 is in which state list as it is not there for 189? And if someone wants to claim 5 spouse points for 190, main applicant in 261313(soft engineer) and spouse in 261314(testing) then do they need to be in the job list of same state? Asking for a friend


----------



## parthiban (May 2, 2018)

maddy1085 said:


> Got the Invite!


Congrats, what is your eoi date, points and anzecode?


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

Mohammed786 said:


> 85 pointers for 190 or 189?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mohammed, if you wouldn't have got an invite with 80 points in 189, I doubt any other internal auditor with 75/80 points would have got.


----------



## Hardeep26292 (May 22, 2018)

Hi everyone, anyone has an idea when I will get invitation..I lodged eoi in 262112 in 489 FS on jan 2018 with 75 points. Please somone reply me. Thanks


----------



## Manusun (May 1, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Manusun said:
> 
> 
> > Hi ,
> ...


Thank u


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

maddy1085 said:


> Does anyone know that tester code 261314 is in which state list as it is not there for 189? And if someone wants to claim 5 spouse points for 190, main applicant in 261313(soft engineer) and spouse in 261314(testing) then do they need to be in the job list of same state? Asking for a friend


Yes bud. Both should be accepted in that particular state else you will not be able to claim for 190.

In Victoria 261314 is listed for instance. The same you can find for NSW online 

Visa Nomination Occupation List for Victoria -


----------



## Madhu Sharma (Apr 30, 2018)

Congratulations to all who got invited in this round. 
Is there anyone who is waiting for Construction Project Manager ANZSCO 133111
189 EOI date is 22 March 2018 with 70 points.
Any insight???
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

By how many days did 261313 move this time? No statistics on Iscah yet! I remember one member from 25th March getting it. Anybody after that date?

Thanks.


----------



## Dunc89 (May 23, 2018)

Hi, 

I have submitted an EOI for the 189 visa for the occupation 232111 Architect.

I initially submitted an EOI for 70 points but this was updated to 75 points on 20th May 2018 after working for 1 year in Australia. I am surprised I wasn't invited to apply on 23rd May 2018. When should I expect and invite? Is 75 points enough?

Thank you.

Duncan


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

Team,

Can any one confirm me if i can go for rescoring in PTE-A.
I missed my 8 each with 2 points
S-86
W-80
R-83
L-77
Should i go for rescore..how does it helps?
Pls suggest.
Any idea about the charges too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jinahadam (Apr 21, 2018)

there isn't a single case i found on the internet where a PTE rescore changed the outcome. 
they heavily discourage it too. better use that money to redo the exam. 



abhi.kunal said:


> Team,
> 
> Can any one confirm me if i can go for rescoring in PTE-A.
> I missed my 8 each with 2 points
> ...


----------



## manishmahajan123 (May 17, 2018)

I missed mine with 1 point.. And rescore didn't changed anythg...


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

I suggest you go and write the exam again. There’s No surety on rescore!



abhi.kunal said:


> Team,
> 
> Can any one confirm me if i can go for rescoring in PTE-A.
> I missed my 8 each with 2 points
> ...


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

Vin100 said:


> By how many days did 261313 move this time? No statistics on Iscah yet! I remember one member from 25th March getting it. Anybody after that date?
> 
> Thanks.


Looks like 6 days movement; 19 March to 25 March.


----------



## maddy1085 (May 3, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Yes bud. Both should be accepted in that particular state else you will not be able to claim for 190.
> 
> In Victoria 261314 is listed for instance. The same you can find for NSW online
> 
> Visa Nomination Occupation List for Victoria -


Thanks for confirming!


----------



## jonnadaupendra (Jul 2, 2015)

Hello Expats,

I am Silent follower of this site from last two years, as few of the following questions running in my mind from long time, but I thought everything will change in may Invitation rounds, but it didn't happened.

Sorry for being long post, but I want to know any comments or u r opinions on following..

so I am posting following questions/concerns as available in website, Can anyone please answer. 

*1) Occupation ceiling values are based on a percentage of stock employment figures for each occupation. Stock employment figures are provided by the Australian Bureau of Statistics, 
and represent the number of people employed in Australia in each occupation.*

So here my question is DHA decided that for 263111 job code (Computer Network & Professional) 1318 invitations/Occupations available for FY 2017&18, In initially they mentioned in site like as to available occupation ceiling through out year they released 65 per round.
After 22 rounds completed they issued only around 750 invitations only. So will they release rest of around 600 invitations in next 2 rounds ?? or they will carry forward it ??


*2) Invitation numbers in each round may vary depending on the number of applications being processed by the department.*

Yes Can Understand and agreed, as there is huge backlog they reduced invitations from last December, and they didn't mentioned till what period they will continue same invitation count.
Here my question is As it is one of top immigration country why DHA/IMMI not maintaining transparency, How many they are processing per month & how much back log still left also they can mention in website.
they are not even properly updating skill select website from last 6 months??? As it is one of top immigration country why they are not maintaining transparency?? 
Almost invested around 2-3 lakhs & lot of sleep less nights & pressure on future, still there is no hope ??

*3) In DHA/Skillselect they mention that 60 points is enough to apply for Australia 189/190/489 Visa, But if we observe trend in last one year they didn't send invite to 60 pointers, So why are not changing in the website.
As they are inviting people with 80 points & 75 points one of my friend quit his job and practiced very hard to get 20 points in PTE. He attempted 12 times to clear with 79 points in all modules.
Out of 12 in last 11 rounds he cleared 3 modules with 79 and one of module he got in between 75-79, it made me to think about whole system & points calculation. There is some black magic I strongly believe.
Are they encouraging PTE & IELTS to attempt more times by delaying process ????*


*4) Submitting multiple EOIs with the same points score into SkillSelect does not increase your chance of receiving an invitation. 
SkillSelect issues invitations via an automated process which self-regulates according to the highest points score followed by the earliest date of submission. 
As EOIs enter and exit SkillSelect the ranking changes. *

When they know that people submitting multiple EOI / fake EOI's, why they are entertaining. Why can't they introduce minimal amount to submit EOI. So at least people will not submit fake EOI's.


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

Soundmusic said:


> I suggest you go and write the exam again. There’s No surety on rescore!




Okk thanks for the info... they are charging 125$ US dollars...i suppose... its not worth...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maddy1085 (May 3, 2018)

parthiban said:


> Congrats, what is your eoi date, points and anzecode?


EOI: 16th May 2018 with 80 points and 261313 job code.


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

Dunc89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted an EOI for the 189 visa for the occupation 232111 Architect.
> 
> ...


If the current trend of 300 continue may be in next 2 round you have a change. Provided no one with 80 submitted unit those rounds.


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Well thts what i am trying to find out like whether any internal auditors have received invitation or no? Or have they stopped inviting internal auditors for this year?



msme_1988 said:


> Mohammed786 said:
> 
> 
> > 85 pointers for 190 or 189?
> ...


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Lalaengineer said:


> Thanks for your reply ! Hope to get an invitation this round. Not able to check as I applied thru agent


Hi mate,
Did you get your invite yesterday? 
As far as I undertand you´re a Mechanical Engineer with 75 points and DOE 21 May.
Please let us know once you know from your agent!


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Mohammed786 said:


> Well thts what i am trying to find out like whether any internal auditors have received invitation or no? Or have they stopped inviting internal auditors for this year?


Hi

I have seen 80 point invite Auditor dated 9th February 2018.

I have also spoken with a Non-pro that did not get invited on 75 points with DOE 11th May 2018. This means one of three things to me -

1 Accountants and/or Auditors got a huge increase in their quota 
2 300 round limit reduced to about 200
3 about 100 fake 80 point invites for non pro occupation(s)

Something very different about last night's round - I smell a rat and an going for option 3

Regards


Tony


----------



## Lalaengineer (Dec 21, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Lalaengineer said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your reply ! Hope to get an invitation this round. Not able to check as I applied thru agent
> ...


No I did not get the invitation this round... Hopefully next round...


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

Hey Guys,

Any info on whether Chem Eng (233111) received invites this round? I have 70 points with a 13th of April DOE. Any likelihood of getting any invite?

Cheers.


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

Dear Tony,

OMG!!! Totally frustrating situation for non pro then.



Welshtone said:


> Mohammed786 said:
> 
> 
> > Well thts what i am trying to find out like whether any internal auditors have received invitation or no? Or have they stopped inviting internal auditors for this year?
> ...


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

Abul_bd said:


> Dear Tony,
> 
> OMG!!! Totally frustrating situation for non pro then.


Why only non pro, it is equally frustrating for the pro as well.


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Nailawajahat said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone waiting with Materials Engineer Occupation at 70 points?
> ...


Does this mean all applications of nonprorata before 8 Feb with 70 points are invited or application under 233 categories only or just industrial engineer? 

Is there anyone else with DOE before or after 8th Feb on non prorata category with invite on 23rd may


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

milindpatel26 said:


> Ptera said:
> 
> 
> > Nailawajahat said:
> ...



OMG in hurry i misunderstood that non profit got invited toll 8th Feb....


----------



## maddy1085 (May 3, 2018)

Iscah published its report for 23rd May..DOE is 25th March for 261313 with 75 points


----------



## maddy1085 (May 3, 2018)

maddy1085 said:


> Iscah published its report for 23rd May..DOE is 25th March for 261313 with 75 points


This is the link for complete report:
http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/23rdMayUnofficialInvites.png


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

milindpatel26 said:


> Does this mean all applications of nonprorata before 8 Feb with 70 points are invited or application under 233 categories only or just industrial engineer?
> 
> Is there anyone else with DOE before or after 8th Feb on non prorata category with invite on 23rd may


Sorry for confusion. Material Engineer is not from the same group. It´s non pro rata. But I belong to pro rata with 70 points DOE 08 Feb. 

I believe last non-pro rata with 70 points was invited on 6 Dec 2017.


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

Ptera said:


> milindpatel26 said:
> 
> 
> > Does this mean all applications of nonprorata before 8 Feb with 70 points are invited or application under 233 categories only or just industrial engineer?
> ...


----------



## k.amarjeet01 (Mar 13, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> -----------------INVITED-------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> I was only dreaming and dreaming until today that my application will be selected for 189 PR process.
> ...


Many congratulations!


----------



## maddy1085 (May 3, 2018)

jonnadaupendra said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I am Silent follower of this site from last two years, as few of the following questions running in my mind from long time, but I thought everything will change in may Invitation rounds, but it didn't happened.
> 
> ...


1 DHA has decided the ceiling for each occupation but they are not obligated to fill complete ceiling as this is not quota...thisis just the maximum ceiling which they will not cross but they are not bound to fill the ceiling..they have stated this many times in the past

2. The backlog they are clearing is of the visa applications (which are lodged after getting invite) and not EOI submissions. The reason there are less invites because they first want to allocate visas for those who have already submitted visa applications after receiving invite. Even if they start giving backlog status..then also there would be no visibility for low PR score holders to predict their invite.. because their invite mostly depends upon the number of people having more points and creating EOIs..
3) 60 points is eligiblity to apply not a guarantee for invite because this is kind of a competitive exam scenario..eg...the eligibility for applying IIT may be 60% but only those who are top 1% in the exam results get the admission.
Many people face issue to get 79..but many others reach this score in a single attempt or 2-3 attempts..So I don't think we can blaim the exam.. atleast not PTE which is totally computer based exam.
4 People need to submit multiple EOIs for 189 and 190 separately..so it's a valid situation. Anyone who is sincere for applying will not risk permanent rejection by creating fake or duplicate EOIs

Hope my explanations help you to some extent!


----------



## shanky123 (Apr 21, 2018)

*Hello*



maddy1085 said:


> This is the link for complete report:
> http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/23rdMayUnofficialInvites.png


I am from non-pro rata occupation, have 75 points and DOE is 15-May so seems like this report is not completely accurate.

Anyone knows when to expect the final official analysis from May 1st round ? On the website it still shows only the 18-April official details.


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

Per Iscah estimates, looks like no ICT BAs were invited on 23rd. This sucks!


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Hazzz said:


> Per Iscah estimates, looks like no ICT BAs were invited on 23rd. This sucks!


The hide and seek game is going make things worse with too much of unpredictability. One round they invite and the next they don't


----------



## amitkb (May 21, 2018)

Hello guys
ANZSCO Code: 261312

IELTS: L9, R8.5, W6.5, S7.5; Sept'17
PTE: L90/R90/W90/S90; 18-Feb-2018 

ACS Assessment Outcome: +ve 20th Feb'18 

EOI Lodged: 23rd Feb'18 with 70 Points

Spouse Points: 19th May'18

EOI Updated: 19th May'18 with 75 Points

What is my DOE and what are my chances in the next round?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

amitkb said:


> Hello guys
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261312
> 
> ...




Your DOE should be 19 May 2018. Given current trend, you might not be able to get invited in this financial year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

amitkb said:


> Hello guys
> ANZSCO Code: 261312
> 
> IELTS: L9, R8.5, W6.5, S7.5; Sept'17
> ...


I also lodged EOI with 75 points for 261313 on 20/5/2018. Our hope is only in the next financial year, starting July. Cutoff date is 25/3/2018 after the round on 23/5/2018.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

So, for occupation 2335XXX (Ind Mech Prod engg),

we have official confirmation that we had 2 rounds now (3 rounds if you count 23rd May round) with only 20 invites sent to this occupation.

The 9th May round moved the 75 pointers by 18 days, but due to 3 weeks gap, a backlog of 4 days was created.

I'm trying to find a method to this madness, so last night's round, for instance say, moved the 75 pointers roughly by another 17-18 days, we are looking at invitations sent to all 75 pointers up until 21-22nd May, which reduces the 75 pointers gap to 1-2 days hopefully.

The backlog of 75 pointers is going to further diminish my chances of getting an invite.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Nilkot said:


> So, for occupation 2335XXX (Ind Mech Prod engg),
> 
> we have official confirmation that we had 2 rounds now (3 rounds if you count 23rd May round) with only 20 invites sent to this occupation.
> 
> ...


Not hoping for anything this fiscal year. Maybe in July-August. If all else fails, I will have 75 points in January so fingers crossed till then...


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

Without transparency from DHA's end, this whole situation sounds a bit too suspicious. The fact that there have been no 70 point invite since Dec for Non-pro rata is unbelievable.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

1) They are ceilings, not targets. DHA can very well invite only 800 Computer Network Professionals if they decide. They just have to remain below the 1318 ceiling.

2) They are not obligated to be transparent, at least to us migrants. It's just the way it is, but we all know that before we get into this and we've never been told that it was a transparent system so don't expect much here.

3) Lack of resources I'd say. But again, nothing on this website is contractual nor binding.

4) People will always find a way around it.




jonnadaupendra said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I am Silent follower of this site from last two years, as few of the following questions running in my mind from long time, but I thought everything will change in may Invitation rounds, but it didn't happened.
> 
> ...


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia has been updated with the following:
1. Official Round results - 09 May 2018
2. Unofficial Round results - 23 May 2018
3. State Nominations for the month of April 2018.


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

Demisane said:


> Without transparency from DHA's end, this whole situation sounds a bit too suspicious. The fact that there have been no 70 point invite since Dec for Non-pro rata is unbelievable.


Yes, 75 points for non pro is quite strange. 😞


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

I applied for 189 in nov 2017 with 70 marks 
under ANZSCO 233914 and still waiting.
Is it possible for me to get an invite in july?


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

nickshan82 said:


> I applied for 189 in nov 2017 with 70 marks
> under ANZSCO 233914 and still waiting.
> Is it possible for me to get an invite in july?


The reality is no one can say what's in store for new financial year.


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

hi, will i get a chance to get 189 under the profession civil engineer which is pro rata. Due to an issue in my episode i was rewarded with non pro rata technologist. What do u think of accessing my profession again?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Abul_bd said:


> Seems like non pro backlog is increasing even with 75 points. Really frustrating.


it is...


----------



## amitkb (May 21, 2018)

Lets hope for the best. Good luck to all of us.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

kerberos said:


> Not hoping for anything this fiscal year. Maybe in July-August. If all else fails, I will have 75 points in January so fingers crossed till then...


Yeah, I'll have 1 year Aussie experience in the December, but things are so volatile that cutoff might shoot up to 80 by then.
Just look at last year and now, things went south so quickly.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Nilkot said:


> The reality is no one can say what's in store for new financial year.


there are also not much rumours on any changes... will it stay the same.. will rounds increase. Logically they should, but logically they should have not been decreased.


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

Nilkot said:


> The reality is no one can say what's in store for new financial year.


hi, will i get a chance to get 189 under the profession civil engineer which is pro rata. Due to an issue in my episode i was rewarded with non pro rata technologist. What do u think of accessing my profession again?


----------



## hibamenai (May 21, 2018)

Congratulations to all who got the invite.. May it be our case in the next rounds. Could anyone suggest when can I expect an invite:

ANZSCO 261313 (Software Engineer) with PTE score 20 and 75 points in 189 & 80 points in NSW. DOE 16.05.2018.

Seems like the backlog is increasing. Could anyone also tell me if my occupation is pro-rata or non pro-rata?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hibamenai said:


> Congratulations to all who got the invite.. May it be our case in the next rounds. Could anyone suggest when can I expect an invite:
> 
> ANZSCO 261313 (Software Engineer) with PTE score 20 and 75 points in 189 & 80 points in NSW. DOE 16.05.2018.
> 
> Seems like the backlog is increasing. Could anyone also tell me if my occupation is pro-rata or non pro-rata?


Based on current trend you are way behind the queue.... you have higher chance with NSW i think.


----------



## Madhu Sharma (Apr 30, 2018)

Madhu Sharma said:


> Congratulations to all who got invited in this round.
> Is there anyone who is waiting for Construction Project Manager ANZSCO 133111
> 189 EOI date is 22 March 2018 with 70 points.
> Thanks in advance.


Is there anyone who can help me in this..?


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Nilkot said:


> Yeah, I'll have 1 year Aussie experience in the December, but things are so volatile that cutoff might shoot up to 80 by then.
> Just look at last year and now, things went south so quickly.


Unfortunately, you are very right... all we can do is hope when the next fiscal year starts in July :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:. If it is 80 then almost all of us here can forget about it .


----------



## hibamenai (May 21, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Based on current trend you are way behind the queue.... you have higher chance with NSW i think.


thank you for the reply @braich.abhijeet ... Could you tell me if I get NSW, should I opt for it or wait for 189 invitation?


----------



## hibamenai (May 21, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Based on current trend you are way behind the queue.... you have higher chance with NSW i think.


thank you @andreyx108b... sorry i thought abhijeet replied. However, same question for you... do you think I should opt for NSW or should I wait for 189 invitation. Could you please elaborate why would you choose either. I just want to be sure to make the right decision and seems like you have much experience in the field. Looking forward to your advice.


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

Isn't there a way to know how it will behave in july, 300 or more?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

nickshan82 said:


> Isn't there a way to know how it will behave in july, 300 or more?


Logically it should come back to normal invites i.e. 1400 to 1600 per round. Lets c what happens. No one knows whats going on inside DHA.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../1446002-189-eoi-invitations-june-2018-a.html


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

hibamenai said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > Based on current trend you are way behind the queue.... you have higher chance with NSW i think.
> ...


Quite simple it's something better than nothing.

If you keep waiting for 189 and then if you don't get it you will regret your decision forever.

Even if you get 189 you will land up either in Sydney or Melbourne as far as software field is concerned where there are plenty of jobs.

And if you get 190 which is even tougher than 189 all you need to be obliged is spend two years in the state.

Last round for 190 NSW happened on April 12th . The backlog for 190 with 80 points is piling up huge and real huge


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> nickshan82 said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't there a way to know how it will behave in july, 300 or more?
> ...


They didn't trim down invites to 300 in the last few months. They did this when they were half way around the progress. 

Very very difficult


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hibamenai said:


> thank you @andreyx108b... sorry i thought abhijeet replied. However, same question for you... do you think I should opt for NSW or should I wait for 189 invitation. Could you please elaborate why would you choose either. I just want to be sure to make the right decision and seems like you have much experience in the field. Looking forward to your advice.




I was in similar case, I selected sc190 nsw, do i regret?) never! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> They didn't trim down invites to 300 in the last few months. They did this when they were half way around the progress.
> 
> Very very difficult


Its because they are targeting the ceiling, this is what I think. Check for each occupation group, it's just that they went down with something like 20-50% decrease in ceiling target and I think that is why they planned it to issue invites in the same way.

Lets see whats the new ceiling values comes in for the next FY. We will surely have an idea by then in June 2018. 

*Expected Unfilled Quota by the end of June 2018:*
2211 - Accountants - 40%
2212 - Auditors - 20%
2334 - Electronics Engineer - 50%
2335 - Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers - 45%
2339 - Other Engineering Professionals - 35%
2611 - ICT Business and ​System Analysts - 25%
2613 - Software and Applications Programmers - 40%
2631 - Computer Network Professionals - 40%


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Logically it should come back to normal invites i.e. 1400 to 1600 per round. Lets c what happens. No one knows whats going on inside DHA.


I can't see how this would be logical though?

My feeling is that the logical thing is for them to just keep it like that. They're now filling a whole bunch of the "missing" visas due to reduced invites using the NZ stream, and it sends a nice/convenient message in lights of upcoming elections.

I know everyone here is holding their breath for the new FY, but I think that's way over optimistic.


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

So then no hope for next fy. Then whats the purpose of applying for australia


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

rocktopus said:


> BulletAK said:
> 
> 
> > Logically it should come back to normal invites i.e. 1400 to 1600 per round. Lets c what happens. No one knows whats going on inside DHA.
> ...


This might also be a check to see how the economy survives with reduced influx of immigrants. And as Newbienz said in his post till they increase the processing backlog to three months and till the current people are not cleared it's never going to come down.


----------



## hibamenai (May 21, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> I was in similar case, I selected sc190 nsw, do i regret?) never!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But do we get the same benefits as 189 because i have two small kids and not too much money to start with :S and I want to ensure that I will take the right decision if opted for 190. Thank you.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

rocktopus said:


> I can't see how this would be logical though?
> 
> My feeling is that the logical thing is for them to just keep it like that. They're now filling a whole bunch of the "missing" visas due to reduced invites using the NZ stream, and it sends a nice/convenient message in lights of upcoming elections.
> 
> I know everyone here is holding their breath for the new FY, but I think that's way over optimistic.


Hey patron,
I see that you always defence the DHA and their behavior. Furthermore, your posts seem always a bit negative and unmotivated. Why do u do so? Tell us the truth, are you working for DHA? No offence from my side but just interesting to know..


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

How are the chances for Mechanical (233512) at 70 points? Last EOI was invited with DOE 23 November. If things come back to normal, can I expect invitation by end of this year?


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

itspuneetv said:


> How are the chances for Mechanical (233512) at 70 points? Last EOI was invited with DOE 23 November. If things come back to normal, can I expect invitation by end of this year?


When is your DOE buddy? If things are back to normal in July, you can expect your invite with 70 points as Mech Eng. in August or September.


----------



## rzeus (Mar 26, 2018)

*Eoi*



andreyx108b said:


> Based on current trend you are way behind the queue.... you have higher chance with NSW i think.


Sorry but don't understand this.
I looked up cutoffs for April 2018 and for 2613 it was 75 with cutoff time as 16/3/2018.
he should have gotten it by now, isn't it?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hibamenai said:


> But do we get the same benefits as 189 because i have two small kids and not too much money to start with :S and I want to ensure that I will take the right decision if opted for 190. Thank you.




Identical  the only difference you got to stay for 2 years in the nomination state 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for May 2018 &lt;==*



rzeus said:


> Sorry but don't understand this.
> 
> I looked up cutoffs for April 2018 and for 2613 it was 75 with cutoff time as 16/3/2018.
> 
> he should have gotten it by now, isn't it?




Where did you see that? He is like 2 months away... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

https://www.theguardian.com/comment...igration-program-is-more-politics-than-policy


----------



## IrelandtoOz (Jan 17, 2018)

I am at 70 points with no way to increase unless I move to Australia with a sponsorship visa. I have about €2500 invested in just the IELTS and my trade assessment and it is really looking like I won't get an invite!

€2500 is a lot of money to me for basically nothing.


----------



## rzeus (Mar 26, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Where did you see that? He is like 2 months away...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh ya nevermind. confused his case for someone else's.


----------



## veeranshgoyal (May 24, 2018)

Medical Laboratory Scientist ANZSCO 234611
Total points 65
ISLETS 7.5
Visa class applied 189
Date of filling EOI 2 Dec 2017


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi guys,

Any idea, when will the next round be?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

hibamenai said:


> But do we get the same benefits as 189 because i have two small kids and not too much money to start with :S and I want to ensure that I will take the right decision if opted for 190. Thank you.


Your salary is not decided on the basis of 189 & 190.

Its your skill set that's going to fetch the money


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Any idea, when will the next round be?


June 6th tentatively


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

IrelandtoOz said:


> I am at 70 points with no way to increase unless I move to Australia with a sponsorship visa. I have about €2500 invested in just the IELTS and my trade assessment and it is really looking like I won't get an invite!
> 
> 
> 
> €2500 is a lot of money to me for basically nothing.




Let’s hope they increase the number of invite in the new financial year! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parthiban (May 2, 2018)

Eoi Submitted : 26th March 2018 with 75 points.
Code: 261313
When will I get invitation?
How long will it take to get Visa after submitting docs and payment?


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

Ptera said:


> When is your DOE buddy? If things are back to normal in July, you can expect your invite with 70 points as Mech Eng. in August or September.


I had submitted EOI on 19th October with 65 points. Today I got my NAATI result and will update EOI tomorrow. I will be really happy to get invited by August/September.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

parthiban said:


> Eoi Submitted : 26th March 2018 with 75 points.
> Code: 261313
> When will I get invitation?
> How long will it take to get Visa after submitting docs and payment?


Hi Parthiban,

June 6th round your application will be picked up for sure. No doubt.

Getting a GRANT quick enough depends on the documents that you effectively submit.

Ideal period is 9 months. But direct grant can come in 4 months time again only if your paper work is pucca.

Start working on mode of paying money and getting paperworks done.

PCC and Medicals its upto you as to when you want to do it.


----------



## parthiban (May 2, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> parthiban said:
> 
> 
> > Eoi Submitted : 26th March 2018 with 75 points.
> ...


Thank you bro.


----------



## rohan170 (May 24, 2018)

Hello everybody,

ANZSCO code: 233513 Industrial Engineer
Total Points: 70
EOI submitted: 01/03/2018

Do I have a chance of getting an EOI in the next round at all. I see that the cutoffs have changed to 75 in the May'2018 round for this occupation code. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mdomer.ece (Mar 15, 2018)

Hello friends,

I have submitted my EOI on 18 May 2018 for 263111 ANZSCO code as per the following breakdown

Age: 30
Education:15
PTE: 20
Exp:0
189 visa: 65 points
190 visa (NSW): 65+5=70 points.

Any idea, how much time it will take to get an invite from NSW.


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/9-may-2018-invitation-round.aspx


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

Soundmusic said:


> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/9-may-2018-invitation-round.aspx


Interesting to see somebody with 100 points !!!


----------



## rohan170 (May 24, 2018)

Hello everybody,

ANZSCO code: 233513 Industrial Engineer
Total Points for 189 Visa: 70
Total Points for 190 Visa: 75
EOI submitted: 01/03/2018

Do I have a chance of getting an invite in the next round at all. Also when is the next round scheduled? I see that the cutoffs have changed to 75 in the May'2018 round for this occupation code. Any information would be greatly appreciated.[/QUOTE]


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Soundmusic said:


> Soundmusic said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/9-may-2018-invitation-round.aspx
> ...


What the heck of trend is that ? There is no 70 pointers even from non pro rata


----------



## jinahadam (Apr 21, 2018)

Also record number of people at 80. 



kbjan26 said:


> What the heck of trend is that ? There is no 70 pointers even from non pro rata


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

rohan170 said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> ANZSCO code: 233513 Industrial Engineer
> Total Points: 70
> ...


Hi mate, 
You won´t get it next round and not until July. If the numbers of invites will increase in July, then you can get in August or September. By the way, I´m also Industrial Engineer with 70 points DOE 08 Feb.
Good luck!


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

Experts,
I have a question, hope you can give me a solution.
My skills assessment was done in 2016 and I am still unable to get an invitation. Hopefully, it will be after July.
The outcome of the skill assessment shows that my employment was assessed from 2007 Feb to 2016 July to claim 8 years.
If I will be invited after July 2018, can I still claim points for 8 years? 
As I read, they will count 8 years out of previous 10 years after being invited. Note that I am still working in the same place and same position.
Please clarify..


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

chamku said:


> Experts,
> I have a question, hope you can give me a solution.
> My skills assessment was done in 2016 and I am still unable to get an invitation. Hopefully, it will be after July.
> The outcome of the skill assessment shows that my employment was assessed from 2007 Feb to 2016 July to claim 8 years.
> ...


Yes if you are in same company and same position all you need is updated payslips and new R& R letter.

But ensure your skill assessment does not expire and if it does then you will need to provide a new one


----------



## niko2222 (Jan 8, 2018)

190 NSW 70 plus 5 
189. 70

Job code 331111

how long will it take to get 189 or 190?

thanks to anyone who responds.


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> chamku said:
> 
> 
> > Experts,
> ...


Thank you bro.
Hope R&R letter means a service letter or any proof to show that I am still working there. 
I have got 10year completion sertificate recently. Do you think it will be sufficient?
Thanks


----------



## ihaleem9 (May 30, 2014)

I have few questions:

1) after we get an invite, what docs do they ask for? And if we submit them immediately, how long does it take to receive grant?
2) after we are granted, within how many days should we HAVE to visit Australia to get the PR? 
3) after getting the PR, what is the max amount of time we can we stay outside of Australia? 
4) after how many days of staying on PR status do we get eligible for passport?

Appreciate your help.


----------



## dafnigr8 (May 23, 2018)

Hi all ,
My husband EOI submission on March 8,2018 for ICT business analyst with 70 for 189 and 75 for 190.offshore PR. Is there any hope to receive it in June 2018 ? Any pointers are helpful . I am already working in Melbourne on 457 for six months .but my total exp is 5 years and therefore I’m unable to put my skills for assessment to get five extra points.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dafnigr8 said:


> Hi all ,
> My husband EOI submission on March 8,2018 for ICT business analyst with 70 for 189 and 75 for 190.offshore PR. Is there any hope to receive it in June 2018 ? Any pointers are helpful . I am already working in Melbourne on 457 for six months .but my total exp is 5 years and therefore I’m unable to put my skills for assessment to get five extra points.


not at this stage... you need either 75 or 80 to have some hope for sc189.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ihaleem9 said:


> I have few questions:
> 
> 1) after we get an invite, what docs do they ask for? And if we submit them immediately, how long does it take to receive grant?
> 2) after we are granted, within how many days should we HAVE to visit Australia to get the PR?
> ...



1. You hav we 60 days to lodge your visa. Look up document checklist here on the forum. After submission you can usually have another 30-60 days till CO contacts and request outstanding documents (i.e. pcc and meds, if not done upfront). It takes 0-18 months to get grants for 95% roughly. Most get through quicker. 
2. You have to visit by the date of expiry of your meds or pcc whichever comes first. 
3. Your can enter AUS up to 5 years, however, after 5 years you still didn't get your AU passport there are some requirements to qualify for Return resident visa. 
4. 4 years after you live in AU.


----------



## maddy1085 (May 3, 2018)

Hi guys,
I was reissued new Indian passport for including spouse nane after submitting EOI and before invite..so now the passport copy which I will submit in visa application will be different passport number than what I used to create EOI. Will this create an issue?


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

I think the 80 and 100 invites were because of the addition of Accountants for each round. But wow, 2 rounds with no 70 points invitation. This is annoying.


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

maddy1085 said:


> Hi guys,
> I was reissued new Indian passport for including spouse nane after submitting EOI and before invite..so now the passport copy which I will submit in visa application will be different passport number than what I used to create EOI. Will this create an issue?


I have the same query... Is it advisable to get my passport updated? I also need to get my spouse name added. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waynsong (May 25, 2018)

Hey guys,

Applied for 180in March for Early Childhood teaching. Been waiting since thwn
I noticed my EOI there was a small mistake, instead of 2014 i put my graduation year as 2015. If I update it will it push me back on the wang line?


----------



## Waynsong (May 25, 2018)

Sorry it's 189visa, and *waiting line. Not wang 😂


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

dafnigr8 said:


> Hi all ,
> My husband EOI submission on March 8,2018 for ICT business analyst with 70 for 189 and 75 for 190.offshore PR. Is there any hope to receive it in June 2018 ? Any pointers are helpful . I am already working in Melbourne on 457 for six months .but my total exp is 5 years and therefore I’m unable to put my skills for assessment to get five extra points.




Impossible for 189. For 190 it depends which state.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

Do we have June thread open for 189 folks.
Pls share the link.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

chamku said:


> Thank you bro.
> Hope R&R letter means a service letter or any proof to show that I am still working there.
> I have got 10year completion sertificate recently. Do you think it will be sufficient?
> Thanks


No you are wrong. It details your daily roles and the responsibilities you have in your organization and what you have been doing for the whole ten years


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

abhi.kunal said:


> Do we have June thread open for 189 folks.
> Pls share the link.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is already one shared by bulletAk. Browse through posts


----------



## SD7 (Apr 18, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> 1. You hav we 60 days to lodge your visa. Look up document checklist here on the forum. After submission you can usually have another 30-60 days till CO contacts and request outstanding documents (i.e. pcc and meds, if not done upfront). It takes 0-18 months to get grants for 95% roughly. Most get through quicker.
> 2. You have to visit by the date of expiry of your meds or pcc whichever comes first.
> 3. Your can enter AUS up to 5 years, however, after 5 years you still didn't get your AU passport there are some requirements to qualify for Return resident visa.
> 4. 4 years after you live in AU.


Regarding point 2.. How long is PCC and meds valid for generally?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

SD7 said:


> Regarding point 2.. How long is PCC and meds valid for generally?


Usually it's a year


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Waynsong said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Applied for 180in March for Early Childhood teaching. Been waiting since thwn
> I noticed my EOI there was a small mistake, instead of 2014 i put my graduation year as 2015. If I update it will it push me back on the wang line?


No as long as there is no change in the points your application will not be affected


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

abhi.kunal said:


> Do we have June thread open for 189 folks.
> Pls share the link.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../1446002-189-eoi-invitations-june-2018-a.html


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> chamku said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you bro.
> ...


Those details are normally available on the Job description and the contract document that was given 10 years ago. Normally, service letters are not issued by our company. What i can do is an affidavit which describes my role and responsibilities can be taken from my manager. I produced a similar document for the skill assessment and it was accepted by EA. Will an affidavit be sufficient for this case?


----------



## Lalaengineer (Dec 21, 2017)

Hi, I just received 190 NSW invitation today. I need to respond within 14 days, which is on 8 June. At the same time we still have 189 EOI. 

I am hoping for 189 on 6th June

May I ask will my 189 be deleted or not effective if I lodge the 190 visa?


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Hey patron,
> I see that you always defence the DHA and their behavior. Furthermore, your posts seem always a bit negative and unmotivated. Why do u do so? Tell us the truth, are you working for DHA? No offence from my side but just interesting to know..


lol, no :laugh:

I think you're a bit harsh on me, though. I've never said anything negative or unmotivated, I've merely been stating the facts. There's no denying that skillselect is looking very grim nowadays. People can keep their heads in the sand and pray all they want, the numbers are not looking good.

Now you asked me why I do that? Well I've been through the process. Like everyone here I've spent thousands of dollars and countless sleepless nights waiting for an invitation. It really distresses me when I see people claiming they've put everything they have in life on the line for an invitation with 65-70 points, and I think it's very dishonest and hypocritical when others here tell them "it's okay, wait until next round they'll probably double the invite". People have been saying that for more than 6 months now... did the number increase?

I agree we don't know what the future is made of and we should hold on hope (I did too in my time), but I'm also a very rational / data driven person. What I write is based on what I see, what numbers come up and how the trends look - not what I hope. 

SkillSelect is not a game we play for fun, some of us here sacrifice an insane amount just to be able to prepare for submitting an EOI. I think the recurrent narrative down here of saying "it will increase, just hope some more" is very dangerous and could mislead some potential candidates into applying for nothing - and losing it all at the end.


----------



## ivokau (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi All,

I did my medicals today but the clinic said they would forward all my results to DIBP. They won't give me an actual medical report. In that case what should I upload in the immi website under the evidence of health section?

Thanks


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Lalaengineer said:


> Hi, I just received 190 NSW invitation today. I need to respond within 14 days, which is on 8 June. At the same time we still have 189 EOI.
> 
> I am hoping for 189 on 6th June
> 
> May I ask will my 189 be deleted or not effective if I lodge the 190 visa?


 what is your NSW score and when did you apply


----------



## Lalaengineer (Dec 21, 2017)

Sharmak said:


> What is your NSW score and when did you apply


Mechanical engineer
DOE 21 may
NSW 80 point


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lalaengineer said:


> Hi, I just received 190 NSW invitation today. I need to respond within 14 days, which is on 8 June. At the same time we still have 189 EOI.
> 
> I am hoping for 189 on 6th June
> 
> May I ask will my 189 be deleted or not effective if I lodge the 190 visa?


What you have received is a pre invite

You have to submit your detailed application with all attachments and fees as per nsw requirements after which you may get your final invite, if everything is in order

If the 189 and 190 are in the same EOI, then the EOI will get frozen only when you get the final invite from nsw, and not before that

That takes,quite some time , generally 8 weeks or so

Cheers


----------



## Lalaengineer (Dec 21, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Lalaengineer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I just received 190 NSW invitation today. I need to respond within 14 days, which is on 8 June. At the same time we still have 189 EOI.
> ...


Thanks bro!


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Sharmak said:


> Hi, I wanted to know what is the current trend of points NSW are inviting and also can some one provide me a step by step process for 190 NSW application




Please do not post same question in multiple threads. Also please post questions in a related thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ihaleem9 (May 30, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> 1. You hav we 60 days to lodge your visa. Look up document checklist here on the forum. After submission you can usually have another 30-60 days till CO contacts and request outstanding documents (i.e. pcc and meds, if not done upfront). It takes 0-18 months to get grants for 95% roughly. Most get through quicker.
> 2. You have to visit by the date of expiry of your meds or pcc whichever comes first.
> 3. Your can enter AUS up to 5 years, however, after 5 years you still didn't get your AU passport there are some requirements to qualify for Return resident visa.
> 4. 4 years after you live in AU.


3. PCC of Primary applicant? Also, I have 2 pccs. 1 from US which is my country of residence and other from India. Which expiry date do they go by?

I have got my PCC done a couple months back in advance. I think its better to get newer ones so I get some time to make that initial visit.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ihaleem9 said:


> 3. PCC of Primary applicant? Also, I have 2 pccs. 1 from US which is my country of residence and other from India. Which expiry date do they go by?
> 
> I have got my PCC done a couple months back in advance. I think its better to get newer ones so I get some time to make that initial visit.


As far as i am aware the main applicant, that's how it was in my case. 

I would then renew it.


----------



## hibamenai (May 21, 2018)

Lalaengineer said:


> Hi, I just received 190 NSW invitation today. I need to respond within 14 days, which is on 8 June. At the same time we still have 189 EOI.
> 
> I am hoping for 189 on 6th June
> 
> May I ask will my 189 be deleted or not effective if I lodge the 190 visa?


Same here, I got the NSW 190 as well but hoping for the 189...my question is should I wait for the 189 or go for 190???


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hibamenai said:


> Same here, I got the NSW 190 as well but hoping for the 189...my question is should I wait for the 189 or go for 190???


Its your decision. 

If you are not sure you will get sc189, then why would you wait? SC190 as good as sc189, no major differences.


----------



## hibamenai (May 21, 2018)

Ok Andrey... Will do that for sure.. Fingers crossed man


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

*Certified Bank Statement, yes or no?*

Hi All,

I am puzzled with the bank statement requirement for Visa application. I have almost 100+ pages of bank statement to prove that I worked for all the stated employers in the application but not sure if the bank statement needs to have "Certified True Copy Of Original" stamp along with the other verification sign/stamps (Notary).

Do we need to upload certified bank statement?
Or
Can we submit e-statement downloaded directly from netbanking?

Also, statement should be signed/stamped from any authorized person from bank as well?

Regards
Ankur
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 5
PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - Proficient English
PTE-A(2) -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - Superior English
ANZSCO - 261313
Partner Skill - 5

*Total - 189(75), 190(70)*

*Spouse:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 0
PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - Competent English
ANZSCO - 261313


----------



## AIWE (May 27, 2018)

Hi All, I have lodged an EOI under 233511 with 70 for 189 and 70+5 for NSW with 20 points for English. DOE 27th April 2018.Since the cut off point for 233511 had been 75 I was expecting an invitation from NSW. However I am yet to hear and had not seen anybody been invited under my category from NSW recently. Since my occupation is not in demand under any other state can someone let me know if at all NSW had invited 233511 category recently?


----------



## haseefforum1011 (May 27, 2018)

Hi All,

I have been a passive observer in this amazing group. I have finally submitted my EOI with 75 points for Accountant General. Let's see how long it takes from here. 

I have a couple of questions/concerns. Would be grateful if somebody can help.

i) My Partner's PTE was on 2nd August 2016. PTE score report mentions "results valid until 2 Aug 2018". Under Skillselect, there was a note "English tests taken in last 36months?". 
Q: Does it mean my partner will have to retake the test by August? Should I follow Skillselect "36months" validity or PTE score validity date on the report? 

ii) My Partner's Migration Assesment was on 11th November 2015. Usually, migration assessment is valid for 3 years. Does it mean my partner will have to reapply for migration assessment so that it lasts longer than November 2018? Assuming the invite is not before November 2018.

Look forward to the response.

Thanks
Haseef


ANZSCO: 221111 Accountant General
Age: 30 points
English: 20 points
Education: 15 points
Australian Study: 5 points
Partner: 5 points

189 - 75ooints
190 - 80 points NSW


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

haseefforum1011 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been a passive observer in this amazing group. I have finally submitted my EOI with 75 points for Accountant General. Let's see how long it takes from here.
> 
> ...


1. PTE scores will be valid for 36 months from the date of exam so AUG 19

2. Be very careful of the validity of the assessment.
ACS for example is valid only for 2 years
The skills assessment of the partner has to be valid on the date of invite

You can plan to get the assessment revalidated based on when you expect an invite 

Cheers


----------



## behappy99 (Feb 10, 2015)

Sorry posting it second time.

Need help with come queries. 

Ive applied 189 with 75 points Doe- 27th april and 190 with 80 point in two different EOIs

Received 190 pre-invite on 25th may.

1. If i take 190 pre- invite does my 189 Eoi is freezed?

2.if not freezed, can i expect 189 before NSW actual invite which may take min 2weeks after submitting documents from pre-invite?

3. I read in some cases 190 may get rejected also, in this case is my 189 EOI is still active?

Im more interested in 189 and willing to wait for it.

261313 | 1st EOI - May2017 (65points 189)| 2nd EOI - 27th april 2018 updated (75points 189, 80points 190)


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

AIWE said:


> Hi All, I have lodged an EOI under 233511 with 70 for 189 and 70+5 for NSW with 20 points for English. DOE 27th April 2018.Since the cut off point for 233511 had been 75 I was expecting an invitation from NSW. However I am yet to hear and had not seen anybody been invited under my category from NSW recently. Since my occupation is not in demand under any other state can someone let me know if at all NSW had invited 233511 category recently?


NSW has not invited anyone from 2335XX occupation group for a long time now. I believe last invitation was sent in March 2017, not sure.


----------



## niko2222 (Jan 8, 2018)

when could i expect an invite?

Jobcode 331111 Bricklayer
189 70 points.

NSW 190

On immitracker recently someone has recieved an invite with this job code with 65points in 51 days.

Should I roughly expect to wait the same amount of time>?


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

niko2222 said:


> when could i expect an invite?
> 
> Jobcode 331111 Bricklayer
> 189 70 points.
> ...



With 70 points you can expect 6 months wait.
With 65 points however, no one is getting invited so the recent invite on immitracker must be a bug/mistake.


----------



## AIWE (May 27, 2018)

Thanks Nilkot. Guess it's tough luck for me.



Nilkot said:


> AIWE said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All, I have lodged an EOI under 233511 with 70 for 189 and 70+5 for NSW with 20 points for English. DOE 27th April 2018.Since the cut off point for 233511 had been 75 I was expecting an invitation from NSW. However I am yet to hear and had not seen anybody been invited under my category from NSW recently. Since my occupation is not in demand under any other state can someone let me know if at all NSW had invited 233511 category recently?
> ...


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

AIWE said:


> Thanks Nilkot. Guess it's tough luck for me.


New FY will give us a clear picture regarding our chances. For now all we can do is wait.


----------



## haseefforum1011 (May 27, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 1. PTE scores will be valid for 36 months from the date of exam so AUG 19
> 
> 2. Be very careful of the validity of the assessment.
> ACS for example is valid only for 2 years
> ...


Thanks mate, your response is much appreciated. 
What is ACS? I might get my Partner's assessment revalidated soon then. No need to sit for PTE again as it seems.


----------



## shayx (May 4, 2018)

Got Invited under 190 NSW (85pt) - External Auditor. received the invite on 25th May. 
DOE: 18 Apr


----------



## Saraswat15 (May 27, 2017)

shayx said:


> Got Invited under 190 NSW (85pt) - External Auditor. received the invite on 25th May.
> DOE: 18 Apr


Congratulation!
Could u pls tell us the break up of ur points.

Thanks


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

AIWE said:


> Thanks Nilkot. Guess it's tough luck for me.




i guess they have sent invitation to 233512 in january and in last round too but the point score for both was 80 or 85. you can check that on immi tracker. 
but i agree that picture will be more clear after first round of july. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ali.itechpro (Jul 26, 2016)

I would like to know, Is possible to get Invitation for 189 with 60 points, or 190 with 65 points.

My Details: 
EOI 189 & 190(NSW & VIC)
Code : 261312 - Developer Programmer
EOI submitted : 11th April 2018 (60-189 & 65-190(NSW & VIC))
Waiting for Invitation...


Thanks


----------



## vamsi89 (Sep 4, 2017)

ali.itechpro said:


> I would like to know, Is possible to get Invitation for 189 with 60 points, or 190 with 65 points.
> 
> My Details:
> EOI 189 & 190(NSW & VIC)
> ...


Me too in the same boat. not sure and no clue whether we get invited with this no of points. may be new FY if they bring the cut-off to 65 also, we may not get invited. because, it is totally depend on the DOE, where lot of people would have applied before you and me. Hope we get it, or we have to increase the points with one and only source P T E


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

ali.itechpro said:


> I would like to know, Is possible to get Invitation for 189 with 60 points, or 190 with 65 points.
> 
> My Details:
> EOI 189 & 190(NSW & VIC)
> ...


For 189 I am sure that with 60 points there is no chance for one year at least. But for 190 there may be chances though the chances are less.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shayx said:


> Got Invited under 190 NSW (85pt) - External Auditor. received the invite on 25th May.
> DOE: 18 Apr




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ali.itechpro said:


> I would like to know, Is possible to get Invitation for 189 with 60 points, or 190 with 65 points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AIWE (May 27, 2018)

Thanks a lot Sharvi. But with 75 you can easily get invited for SC 189 under 2335** as per the current trend. So what is the point of sponsoring someone with 80 points or more? Just asking for my understanding... And yes, I guess we will have to wait for the new FY to check our luck.



sharv said:


> AIWE said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Nilkot. Guess it's tough luck for me.
> ...


----------



## maddy1085 (May 3, 2018)

Hi NB,
Do we need to include siblings also along with parents in non migrating family members section? Do we need to include parents and siblings of spouse too in this section


----------



## AlexandraRose123 (May 29, 2018)

Hi all,

I have 65 points as a Secondary School Teacher, what are the chances of getting an invite and approximately how long will it take? 

Thanks


----------



## piyush.vicky85 (May 14, 2018)

Hello,

I have submitted my EOI on 15/05/2018 with 70 points under 233311 Electrical Engineer which is non prorata occupation.
I am currently waiting for an invitation. I just want to know what are my chances of getting an invitation and when should I expect to receive an invitation as per your experience and knowledge??
Thanks


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

maddy1085 said:


> Hi NB,
> Do we need to include siblings also along with parents in non migrating family members section? Do we need to include parents and siblings of spouse too in this section


Yes Maddy disclosing everything and every single minute details is a better option. Also post your questions in My two bits on PR journey if you want an answer from NB


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

ali.itechpro said:


> I would like to know, Is possible to get Invitation for 189 with 60 points, or 190 with 65 points.
> 
> My Details:
> EOI 189 & 190(NSW & VIC)
> ...



Both are impossible. It's gone forever unless you increase your score


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

behappy99 said:


> Sorry posting it second time.
> 
> Need help with come queries.
> 
> ...


As long both 190 and 189 are in separate EOIs they won't conflict each other. Even if you get pre-invite or state nomination your chances of 189 will nto be affected. Till you pay your 190 fees after state nomination you are free to participate in 189 through separate EOI.

Yes chances are there that your application may be rejected after pre invite without a state nomination. There are several reasons like lack of matching skill set, bogus data etc


----------



## maddy1085 (May 3, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> maddy1085 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


Thanks


----------



## AlexandraRose123 (May 29, 2018)

Hey all, 

Any chance of an invitation as a secondary school teacher with 65 points? How long do you think it will take for an invite? Thanks


----------



## ARSI1010 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hello Friends, need some information 
Occupation: Electronics Engineering 
DOE: 31 January 2018
Points:70
Any rough estimate how long would it take to get invite for 189?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> For 189 I am sure that with 60 points there is no chance for one year at least. But for 190 there may be chances though the chances are less.


I think 60 wont be enough according to the current trend. Apply for VIC which is transparent than NSW. But im not sure whether the state is closed these days. U better prepare ur cv in a detail way since ur cv is assessed in their panels.


----------



## maddy1085 (May 3, 2018)

maddy1085 said:


> kbjan26 said:
> 
> 
> > maddy1085 said:
> ...


----------



## frozenbee (May 3, 2018)

*==gt; 189 EOI Invitations for May 2018 &lt;==*



kbjan26 said:


> -----------------INVITED-------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Please guide me for SA/ TAS/ NT. I am trying under subclass 190/ 489. I am skills assessed by vetassess and have a PTE overall of 86. My job code 222211 is on supplementary list for SA and was eligible under high points when I started the process , and under IMMI act for TAS and NT (I. E. Subject to job offer). SA has closed high points for my job code. Meanwhile applying to jobs in TAS and NT. The job applications are not getting great response.
> 
> ...


----------



## vasuanish85 (Jan 30, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> As long both 190 and 189 are in separate EOIs they won't conflict each other. Even if you get pre-invite or state nomination your chances of 189 will nto be affected. Till you pay your 190 fees after state nomination you are free to participate in 189 through separate EOI.
> 
> Yes chances are there that your application may be rejected after pre invite without a state nomination. There are several reasons like lack of matching skill set, bogus data etc


Sorry for jumping but have a clarification on this since my pts situation is similar as well (75pts in 189 & 80 for 190 for 261111). What does separate EOI exactly mean? Having different EOI IDs? In my case, I'd submitted both EOIs (189 & 190) together. What is the implication in this case? Would this mean that a pre-invite on 190 would make the 189 EOI void?
Asking this because; am expecting a 5 point bump in a week (spouse points). So my points would become 80 for 189 & 85 for 190. So wondering if I should file 2 new EOIs altogether in this case on the day points get updated; and withdraw this one. Or is it alright to just update the same? 189 would my first preference; hence the question.


----------



## Johnbiju2000 (May 30, 2018)

*Anzco Code 254418*

Hi,

I have submitted my EOI on 19-Mar-18 under ANZCO code# 254418 for 189 (65 points) and 190 ( 70 points). But so far no invitation being received. Does anyone aware the trend of invitation for this code? thanks


----------



## Johnbiju2000 (May 30, 2018)

*Anzco Code 254418*

Hi,

I have submitted my EOI on 19-Mar-18 under ANZCO code# 254418 for 189 (65 points) and 190 ( 70 points). But so far no invitation being received. Does anyone aware the trend of invitation for this code? Currently, I am on 457 visa in melbourne.. thanks


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

Johnbiju2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 19-Mar-18 under ANZCO code# 254418 for 189 (65 points) and 190 ( 70 points). But so far no invitation being received. Does anyone aware the trend of invitation for this code? Currently, I am on 457 visa in melbourne.. thanks


Not to let you get disappointed; nonetheless, 65 pointers are waiting for ITA since Oct-Nov 2017. There is no hope forr 65 pointers to get ITA for 189 before August 2019. Moreover, 70 pointers too are not getting state sponsorship by any state in the recent rounds. Therefore, it is better to improve your score now before it's too late. 

P.S. We all hope that the new FY vrigs hope and the cutoff points might get dropped from 75 to 65. But still clearning the backlog of 70 pointers and old 65 pointers will take time to reach those who have submitted their EOIs 1 or 2 months ago. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnbiju2000 (May 30, 2018)

majjji said:


> Not to let you get disappointed; nonetheless, 65 pointers are waiting for ITA since Oct-Nov 2017. There is no hope forr 65 pointers to get ITA for 189 before August 2019. Moreover, 70 pointers too are not getting state sponsorship by any state in the recent rounds. Therefore, it is better to improve your score now before it's too late.
> 
> P.S. We all hope that the new FY vrigs hope and the cutoff points might get dropped from 75 to 65. But still clearning the backlog of 70 pointers and old 65 pointers will take time to reach those who have submitted their EOIs 1 or 2 months ago.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Thank you for the reply.. but my friends with the same score for ANZCO code 2544 received already.. Is it applicale for all registered nurses?


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

Johnbiju2000 said:


> Thank you for the reply.. but my friends with the same score for ANZCO code 2544 received already.. Is it applicale for all registered nurses?


May be because of the occupation ceiling. So, yes if your friends have already received it with the same score, you too will for sure. But again, not time calculation as to when you'll recceive it. Just wait and watch.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Johnbiju2000 said:


> Thank you for the reply.. but my friends with the same score for ANZCO code 2544 received already.. Is it applicale for all registered nurses?




When did your friend receive invitation? Was it 189 or 190?

For 189, they only look at total points and DOE regardless of your occupation. Some occupations have higher cutoff, but the rest is 70.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

vasuanish85 said:


> Sorry for jumping but have a clarification on this since my pts situation is similar as well (75pts in 189 & 80 for 190 for 261111). What does separate EOI exactly mean? Having different EOI IDs? In my case, I'd submitted both EOIs (189 & 190) together. What is the implication in this case? Would this mean that a pre-invite on 190 would make the 189 EOI void?
> 
> Asking this because; am expecting a 5 point bump in a week (spouse points). So my points would become 80 for 189 & 85 for 190. So wondering if I should file 2 new EOIs altogether in this case on the day points get updated; and withdraw this one. Or is it alright to just update the same? 189 would my first preference; hence the question.




Separate EOI means two or more different EOI ID. The benefit is once you get invited under one scheme (189 or 190), the other won’t get deactivated.

Preinvite from states wont make your 189 void in a single EOI. The 190 invite (following state approval) does.

With 80 points you will get 189 invite. There is no harm in creating new EOIs for your case, but I don’t see the reason why it is necessary.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

For Invitations Estimates, got to iscah dot com website. I can't post the link as I've joined yesterday, and need at least 5 posts to be able to post URLs.


----------



## Manusun (May 1, 2018)

Got invite to apply Visa under 190 (NSW)subclass.But i prefer to apply visa through 189 subclass. So waiting for 6 th june🤞 Invitation round.

ANZSCO:261313
190- Invited
EOI submitted-10/04/2018.
Score-80

189: Waiting for an invite
EOI submitted :28 th mar 2018
Score:75


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

ANZSCO: 263111
EOI submitted 189 - 31/05/2018 
Score 75

What are the chances of getting invite for 189?


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi guys
Does anyone know when the new FY is getting started?


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

Sam701 said:


> Hi guys
> Does anyone know when the new FY is getting started?


1st July 2018

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ihaleem9 (May 30, 2014)

Has anyone tried to enter all work experience in EOI while ACS has deducted some experience because of non-IT background? What was the outcome? Are we sure that EOI matches what's on the ACS assessment letter? I heard there's a loophole here where they're granting PR based on what you enter on EOI, not what's on ACS letter. How true is that? Need a confirmed answer. No guesses please.


----------



## Ptashant (Apr 6, 2018)

Hi everyone,
I applied yesterday 30-05-2018 with
EOI 189 80 points
EOI 190 85 points
For analyst programmer. When can I expect 189 invite. 
Regards 
Prashant 


Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ihaleem9 (May 30, 2014)

Help yourself - http://www.iscah.com/eoi-invitation-estimates/


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Ptashant said:


> Hi everyone,
> I applied yesterday 30-05-2018 with
> EOI 189 80 points
> EOI 190 85 points
> ...


Sure shot on June 6th. Gear up for your party


----------



## Ptashant (Apr 6, 2018)

Thank you very much.. Hopefully I get it. Fingers crossed.


kbjan26 said:


> Sure shot on June 6th. Gear up for your party


Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

ihaleem9 said:


> Has anyone tried to enter all work experience in EOI while ACS has deducted some experience because of non-IT background? What was the outcome? Are we sure that EOI matches what's on the ACS assessment letter? I heard there's a loophole here where they're granting PR based on what you enter on EOI, not what's on ACS letter. How true is that? Need a confirmed answer. No guesses please.


It doesnt work that way. When you upload documents your information must be 100% relevant with what you have furnished in your ACS. ACS is also a integral part of your EOI. And where is the loop hole here ?

ACS outcome is based on what you have furnished and you gain points only for that.

"Loophole" elaborate here


----------



## ihaleem9 (May 30, 2014)

A consultant told me that EOI folks do not verify ACS assessment. They are counting total experience which you enter in your EOI profile and they don't verify against what's on the ACS doc.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

ihaleem9 said:


> A consultant told me that EOI folks do not verify ACS assessment. They are counting total experience which you enter in your EOI profile and they don't verify against what's on the ACS doc.


Then the consultant is a fake person with no knowledge on the immigration process.

Never try to play with any of the details with your EOI. Any doubts that you create with your application , you are putting your chances at risk.


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

ihaleem9 said:


> A consultant told me that EOI folks do not verify ACS assessment. They are counting total experience which you enter in your EOI profile and they don't verify against what's on the ACS doc.


You got your self a super consultant, I am guessing you are paying him in stages, so after you get EOI you need to pay him, so he is ensuring that you get an EOI you can do that, but when you apply for visa you can get straight out rejected for providing false information. EOI is only one part of the PR process. Don't think that a PR or VISA process is like applying katta in government office in India, it does not work that way and there is no loophole in the PR or the invite system.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

santhoshpkumar said:


> You got your self a super consultant, I am guessing you are paying him in stages, so after you get EOI you need to pay him, so he is ensuring that you get an EOI you can do that, but when you apply for visa you can get straight out rejected for providing false information. EOI is only one part of the PR process. Don't think that a PR or VISA process is like applying katta in government office in India, it does not work that way and there is no loophole in the PR or the invite system.


Exactly Santhosh. I am also amazed that he has reached the max of 75 points and still he is ill feed on the information and he has also not learnt enough or understood the seriousness behind it


----------



## ihaleem9 (May 30, 2014)

Hey guys chill. I posted the question on behalf of my friend. I thought the same as you guys but wanted a confirmation that there is not really a loophole.


----------



## Pamentez (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi guys my occupation is Management consultant
Age 30 points
Study 15
Experience 10
English 20
Total 75
When will I expect an invite for 189?


----------



## VaibhavP (Jun 2, 2018)

Hi I have submitted eoi under 261313 on 26 May 2018, with 70 points, only for 189 visa category, when can I expect the invite? Will I get an invite before 30 September 2018?


----------



## maddy1085 (May 3, 2018)

Hi guys..Can someone please reply to my below query as it is really urgent..If after getting invited on a 189 EOI I noticed an issue with the EOI that could create mismatch with documental proof and I don't want to take that risk..then can I create a new EOI right now and apply for visa after getting invited with the new EOI or I need to wait for existing EOI to expire then create the new EOI.. PLEASE who knows the answers urgently reply as this is the critical info for me.. thanks in advance


----------



## VaibhavP (Jun 2, 2018)

VaibhavP said:


> Hi I have submitted eoi under 261313 on 26 May 2018, with 70 points, only for 189 visa category, when can I expect the invite? Will I get an invite before 30 September 2018?


Can anyone help me with this on high priority? I need to decide if I should register again for pte to improve my score.


----------



## Nannu88 (Jun 2, 2018)

Hello All!
My DOE - 21st feb 2018
189- Ict business analyst 2611
Point- 75
Can anyone predict till when I have to wait 🙇‍♀️🙇‍♀️


----------



## maddy1085 (May 3, 2018)

VaibhavP said:


> VaibhavP said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I have submitted eoi under 261313 on 26 May 2018, with 70 points, only for 189 visa category, when can I expect the invite? Will I get an invite before 30 September 2018?
> ...


With 70 points there is no possibility of you getting invite by September


----------



## Mohabmisbah1 (May 19, 2018)

I work as a management consultant for an investment company which deals with external clients , can I apply as a MC without being hired in management consultancy firm


----------



## dafnigr8 (May 23, 2018)

Hi .thanks for the reply . What do u think about hope for 190 Nsw sponsored visa . We have 75 points there . What’s the expected ETA. Also let me know about partner skill assessment . Can I get 5 points with less than 6 years exp also ?


----------



## dafnigr8 (May 23, 2018)

Hi .thanks for the reply . What do u think about hope for 190 Nsw sponsored visa . We have 75 points there . What’s the expected ETA. Also let me know about partner skill assessment . Can I get 5 points with less than 6 years exp also ?


----------



## dafnigr8 (May 23, 2018)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for June 2018 &lt;==*

Hi .thanks for the reply . What do u think for invite 190 Nsw sponsored visa . ICT Business analyst category .We have 75 points there . EOI lodgement date March 8.What’s the expected ETA. Also let me know about partner skill assessment . Can I get 5 points with less than 6 years exp also ?


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Dear Members and seniors,

Keeping in view my signature?
What are my chances??

Please reply.


----------



## ihaleem9 (May 30, 2014)

Areeb126 said:


> Dear Members and seniors,
> 
> Keeping in view my signature?
> What are my chances??
> ...


I will give you a golden tip. Go for PTE. You will easily score 79+ which is 8 in each. Pte easily has one band difference in scores with ielts. Ielts is a flawed system reliant on human scoring. Pte is the best. The scoring is little linient. I am going to make a youtu.be video on this pretty soon. 

If you do so, you will have your invitation within no time.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Areeb126 said:


> Dear Members and seniors,
> 
> Keeping in view my signature?
> What are my chances??
> ...


Let's get to the ground reality rather than staying with hopes.

With 65 it is impossible now to get an invite for any occupation.

For almost all pro rata occupations , 75 is the new 65 taking into account the 300 invite per round.

The situation does not look encouraging at this point. 

Increase your PTE-A score to 20. For some it's the first attempt and for the rest it's a hard struggle. But if you work hard it pays off. Good luck. Never give up.


----------



## Unicorn66 (Jun 4, 2018)

Code: 261312/ Developer Programmer
Applied for SS for VIC with 75 points.
Date applied: 7/5/18
I had provided a full time permanent employment offer in VIC and also got to know my employer received a call from the Case officer questioning my employment details. 

Any idea when will I get my invite?

Thanks


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

hello everyone, i have a doubt.. 
i am planing a trip of thailand and veitnam in a week, for a month. i just wanted to confirm that it wont require any extra paper work or anything like that in future.. i am waiting for 189 invitation with 70 points doe 7 march 18. 233512 mechanical engineer. i tried to ask same to my agent. but idk like always, he didnt replyed as he the busiest person in world right after he received his money from me. thank you


----------



## kanade_vishal (Dec 12, 2016)

my wife is preparing for PTE , she has already done her ACS (software developer) . considering her age, education and IT experience based on PTE score, she will be a 60 pointer. what are chances of getting EOI invite ? kindly guide.


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Areeb126 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Members and seniors,
> ...


What I feel that 60 points in some occupations still have a chance to get 189 invitation. The occupations like, Accountants and IT professionals have a big competition comparing with Engineering occupations. In my occupation only 27/1000 were granted according to the ceiling. So they will have to reduce the points required in the next FY at least to fulfil the demand.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

So how many people are lucky enough to get an invitation in this month, best of luck to those.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

300 per round is not any permanent declaration, this may change any time, specially in the next financial year...So, no one can say confidently that 60/65 pointers will not get invite anymore... government should set new point threshold before stopping 60/65 pointers...




kbjan26 said:


> Areeb126 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Members and seniors,
> ...


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

chamku said:


> What I feel that 60 points in some occupations still have a chance to get 189 invitation. The occupations like, Accountants and IT professionals have a big competition comparing with Engineering occupations. In my occupation only 27/1000 were granted according to the ceiling. So they will have to reduce the points required in the next FY at least to fulfil the demand.




That is not how the system works. They are not obliged to fulfil the ceiling as you may have thought.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

foxes said:


> That is not how the system works. They are not obliged to fulfil the ceiling as you may have thought.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly. With 60 its impossible. I bet on it. 60 is long gone


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

kanade_vishal said:


> my wife is preparing for PTE , she has already done her ACS (software developer) . considering her age, education and IT experience based on PTE score, she will be a 60 pointer. what are chances of getting EOI invite ? kindly guide.


Honestly, no chance at all with 60 points. You need at least 70 points to at least have some glimmer of hope for Software Developer 189.


----------



## Mohabmisbah1 (May 19, 2018)

I work as a management consultant for an investment company which deals with external clients , can I apply as a MC without being hired in management consultancy firm


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

Hi guys, was there no 189 invitation round today?


----------



## akhaliac (Apr 18, 2018)

Yes there was. Look for the information on it on June thread. 

189 EOI Invitations for June 2018 



msme_1988 said:


> Hi guys, was there no 189 invitation round today?


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

ihaleem9 said:


> I will give you a golden tip. Go for PTE. You will easily score 79+ which is 8 in each. Pte easily has one band difference in scores with ielts. Ielts is a flawed system reliant on human scoring. Pte is the best. The scoring is little linient. I am going to make a youtu.be video on this pretty soon.
> 
> If you do so, you will have your invitation within no time.


Okay sir waiting for it, if possible sir can you share some tips in message please.


----------



## Aqanta (May 12, 2018)

Anyone got an invite for june 6th rounds? It's been 4 rounds for me with my 75 points. I'm seriously done with this.


----------



## ihaleem9 (May 30, 2014)

Areeb126 said:


> Okay sir waiting for it, if possible sir can you share some tips in message please.


Msg me on whatsapp <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content" here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## sidatarinex (May 9, 2018)

Aqanta said:


> Anyone got an invite for june 6th rounds? It's been 4 rounds for me with my 75 points. I'm seriously done with this.


Yes, I got my Invite. 

Skill: Computer network and system engineer. 263111
Points: 75
EOI date: 18/APril/2018


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Aqanta said:


> Anyone got an invite for june 6th rounds? It's been 4 rounds for me with my 75 points. I'm seriously done with this.


Queue seems to be a long one, even for 75 pointers. I think you will receive invite in the next couple of rounds, have patience! 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## param201801 (May 2, 2018)

param201801 said:


> 1. 261313 # Software Engineer
> 2. EOI date 15-Apr-2018
> 3. 75 points (PTE 20)
> 4. Offshore
> ...


Hi All,

On the advice from friends here, I applied for 190 as well (4th May).
Now I have fallen back to 70 for 189 and 75 for 190.

Just wanted your opinion. Should I give up now, as current trends are discouraging. Or is there any hope still alive?

-Param


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

param201801 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> On the advice from friends here, I applied for 190 as well (4th May).
> Now I have fallen back to 70 for 189 and 75 for 190.
> ...



Very very hard to say. If you have any other opportunities in other countries on long term take that up while Australia progresses


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi friends ,

When is the next round of 189?
And when more invites will be added in the list of occupation??

Thanks for reply


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Areeb126 said:


> Hi friends ,
> 
> When is the next round of 189?
> And when more invites will be added in the list of occupation??
> ...




Should be on 20 May. Not sure what you mean by asking more invites to be added in the list of occupation. The ceiling for each occupation doesn’t really say anything. However, if you mean more invitations for each round, then we have to wait untill the new financial year begins to see if there is any changes.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhilash83 (Apr 7, 2018)

mjke1337 said:


> 4 rounds remaining in this FY. All the best to eligible candidates !


I am sorry but i am new to this forum. When does this FY start ?
Is it like the FY here in india.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Abhilash83 said:


> I am sorry but i am new to this forum. When does this FY start ?
> Is it like the FY here in india.


July - June


----------



## Nottomention (Jun 7, 2018)

I applied EOI on 16th May 2018 with 75 score for software engineer skill..when can I get invite?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Nottomention said:


> I applied EOI on 16th May 2018 with 75 score for software engineer skill..when can I get invite?




Not this financial year. How early it is in the new FY will depend the number of invites for each round.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

foxes said:


> Should be on 20 May. Not sure what you mean by asking more invites to be added in the list of occupation. The ceiling for each occupation doesn’t really say anything. However, if you mean more invitations for each round, then we have to wait untill the new financial year begins to see if there is any changes.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sir, i mean when occupations add more invites in FY, like right now electronics has 450 invites left for this year, so when will they update or add more?
And there are no more EOI invites in June right?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Areeb126 said:


> Sir, i mean when occupations add more invites in FY, like right now electronics has 450 invites left for this year, so when will they update or add more?
> And there are no more EOI invites in June right?


The immigration department is not bound to fill the ceilings. It's just the maximum number of invities they can issue per FY


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

Areeb126 said:


> Sir, i mean when occupations add more invites in FY, like right now electronics has 450 invites left for this year, so when will they update or add more?
> And there are no more EOI invites in June right?


One more invitation round is left this month, on 20th maybe.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nottomention (Jun 7, 2018)

In that case, if I want to switch my current org,is that ok.i will have to serve 3 month's notice.


----------



## Rb1986 (Jun 6, 2018)

Nottomention said:


> In that case, if I want to switch my current org,is that ok.i will have to serve 3 month's notice.


 Hi Nottomention.. what is your current status of Visa application, even i am in similar situation, my eoi submission date is may 5th with 75 points.


----------



## Nottomention (Jun 7, 2018)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Iynvitations for May 2018 &lt;==*



Rb1986 said:


> Nottomention said:
> 
> 
> > In that case, if I want to switch my current org,is that ok.i will have to serve 3 month's notice.
> ...


I submitted eoi on 16th may with 75 points under 189 for software engg


----------



## nugent1 (Jun 10, 2018)

*Registered Mental Health Nurse*

Code: 254422
Title: Registered Mental Health Nurse
EOI Submitted: 09/05/18
Points: 65
Onshore


----------



## Mike611 (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi,

Has anyone applied under Management Consultant category? Just wondering if anyone has been invited under that category

Thanks


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

-------------------Guys jump to June thread. <*SNIP*>-------------


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Mike611 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I did. I got invited on 75 points and lodged visa as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dafnigr8 (May 23, 2018)

foxes said:


> Impossible for 189. For 190 it depends which state.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


190 is for NSW.


----------



## princechik (Jun 16, 2018)

225113: Marketing specialist,	Expecting an 80 as per assessment. How good are my chances for NT?


----------



## Humayra (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi forum, I have submitted my EOI on 25/11/2017 for agricultural scientist, my score is 65 for 189 and 190 for NSW. Wondering is there any hope to get invitation!! Worried so much!!


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

Humayra said:


> Hi forum, I have submitted my EOI on 25/11/2017 for agricultural scientist, my score is 65 for 189 and 190 for NSW. Wondering is there any hope to get invitation!! Worried so much!!


I dont know but what I know is 65 points is.....

unfortunate....
or tough. 75+ would guarantee a 1 month or 2. Rest are uncertain. There's a mysterious bottleneck for everyone right now. Be at peace brother.

edit: It will take you at least 3 months. Possibly a lot more than that. That's all I know for now.


----------



## cgg26 (Oct 21, 2018)

uniqueharvey said:


> Any Actuary (224111) ? haha
> 
> I know my chance is low with 65 (189) and 70 (190 NSW), probably need to wait until next financial year lol


Hi uniqueharvey, any update on your EOI? I have the same number of points and want to get a sense for my chances before I apply


----------



## Farooq.Rwp (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi guys I have submitted my EOI with 70 points for Electrical Engineering 233311 and waiting for invitation. I was wondering can I claim work experience during my bachelors degree for 1 year ?


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

Hi,

You can only start counting your employment when you are ‘deemed skilled’. That is when you have started performing at a level that is appropriate to the standard for your nominated occupation or closely related occupation. Therefore, experience before graduation is not considered skilled by DIBP so you can't claim points for that. 

BR.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

Farooq.Rwp said:


> Hi guys I have submitted my EOI with 70 points for Electrical Engineering 233311 and waiting for invitation. I was wondering can I claim work experience during my bachelors degree for 1 year ?


Hi,

You can only start counting your employment when you are ‘deemed skilled’. That is when you have started performing at a level that is appropriate to the standard for your nominated occupation or closely related occupation. Therefore, experience before graduation is not considered skilled by DIBP so you can't claim points for that. 

BR.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Farooq.Rwp said:


> Hi guys I have submitted my EOI with 70 points for Electrical Engineering 233311 and waiting for invitation. I was wondering can I claim work experience during my bachelors degree for 1 year ?


Unfortunately no as mentioned above. Also even with 75 points, there is a huge backlog. So, try state/regional nomination as you have no chance with 70 points.


----------

